# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ճանապարհային երթևեկությունը Երևանում և Հայաստանում

## Աթեիստ

Երկու օր առաջ ՖԲ-ում մի ռուսի գրառում աչքով ընկավ, որտեղ վերջինս գովում էր Երևանյան փողոցների երթևեկության վիճակը։

Ես ինքս Հայաստանից դուրս չեմ եղել, ու երթևեկության մասին կարծիք կազմում եմ ոչ թե ուրիշ երկրների հետ համեմատելով, այլ ղեկավարվելով երթևեկության կանոններով։

Ըստ այդմ ես շատ դժգոհ եմ վարորդներից, ու պարզապես դժգոհ եմ հետիոտներից։

2 օր առաջ էլ գնացել եմ ՃՈ ու դիմում գրել, որ մեր օֆիսի դեմի զեբռի ուղղությամբ տեսախցիկ տեղադրեն, որ տուգանեն բոլոր այն անասուններին, որոնք զեբռի վրա հելնում են հետիոտների վրա։

Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, ու ո՞նց կարելի ա խելքի բերեն էն ինչից դժգոհ եք։

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք, ու ո՞նց կարելի ա խելքի բերեն էն ինչից դժգոհ եք։


Ամեն պատահածի վարորդական իրավունք չտալ: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ շատ վարորդներ էդ իրավունքը գնել են: Եթե սովորեին, քննություն հանձնեին, մի էրկու անգամ կտրվելուց հետո վերջապես ձեռք բերեին մեքենա վարելու իրավունքը, երևի պատկերը ուիրշ կլիներ:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ամեն պատահածի վարորդական իրավունք չտալ: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ շատ վարորդներ էդ իրավունքը գնել են: Եթե սովորեին, քննություն հանձնեին, մի էրկու անգամ կտրվելուց հետո վերջապես ձեռք բերեին մեքենա վարելու իրավունքը, երևի պատկերը ուիրշ կլիներ:



Բայց ոնց որ թե մենք ոչ մեկս վարորդական իրավունքն չենք տալիս, դա տալիս է ՃՈ-ն։
Գիտե՞ս ինչ որ ձև, որ կարող ենք կանխել իրավունքների բացահայտ վաճառքը։ Ես որ չգիտեմ։

Ես ասեմ իմ մեթոդները։

2 օր առաջ տեսա, որ օֆիսի դիմաց մեքենաները կանգնել են զեբռից քիփ կպած, թեև ըստ օրենքի պետք է կանգնեին առնվազն 5 մետր հեռավորության վրա։
Զանգեցի 177, հայտնեցի խախտումի մասին մասին, մեքենա ուղարկեցին, եկավ, սխալ կայանած մեքենաները հանել տվեց։ ԲԱՅՑ ոչ մեկին չտուգանեց, բավարարվեց նախազգուշացումով։

Հիմա քանի դեռ սպասում եմ դիմումիս պատասխանին, ակտիվ քայլեր չեմ ձեռնարկում։ Այսինքն նույն խախտումը հա տեսնում եմ, բայց դեռ սպասում եմ։ ՄԻ շաբաթը լրանալուց հետո էլի կսկսեմ զանգել։

Բացի այդ, երբ հեծանիվով չեմ ու հաճախակի օգտվում եմ զեբռերից, որոշել եմ միացնել հեռախոսիս տեսախցիկն ու նկարել բոլոր չզիջողներին։ Դրանով կարող եմ դիմել ՃՈ, ու պահանջել պատիժ։

----------


## Rammstein

Ես ինքս հիմա Հայաստանից դուրս եմ` Վրաստան ու հիմա ամբողջ սրտով գովում եմ Հայաստանի երթեւեկությունը։  :Jpit: 
Լուրջ, ակնհայտորեն Վրաստանում շատ ավելի վատ ա, ընդ որում համ Թբիլիսիում նկատեցի դա, համ Բաթումիում։ Կարմիրի տակ կանգնած մեքենաների վեջին չի կանգ գիծ գծանշումը, մի պահ հիշեցի մի 15 տարի առաջվա Հայաստանի երթեւեկությունը, էն որ կարմիրի տակ ոչ թե կանգնում էին, այլ սենց մանր-մանր առաջ էին գնում, մինչեւ կանաչի։ Հետիոտներին զիջելը ընդհանրապես հազվագյուտ բան ա։ Էլ չասեմ, որ արդեն մի քանի խաչմերուկում նկատեցի, որ հետիոտնի լուսացույցը հավերժ կարմիր ա ցույց տալիս։ Երեւի դրանից էլ ա, որ համարյա ոչ մեկ փողոց անցնելուց լուսացույցին չի նայում։ Միակ լավ բանը, որ նկատեցի, մի տեղ կար անցում, որ կոճակը սեղմում ես, լուսացույցը կարմրում ա, անցնում ես։ Բայց ըտեղ էլ որոշ վարորդներ էդ կարմիրի տակով արխային քշում են` չնայած կամերաների առկայությանը։

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015), Ruby Rue (10.07.2015), Ձայնալար (10.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կապ չունի թե ինչքան վատն ա Վրաստանի երթևեկությունը։
Իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ մեր մոտ գործեն օրենքները։

Որ մարդիկ ստորգետնյա անցումով անցնելուց ոչ թե ինչ որ ոստիկանի սուլոց լսեն, այլ տուգանվեն, ցանկալի ա ոչ չնչին գումարների։

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կապ չունի թե ինչքան վատն ա Վրաստանի երթևեկությունը։
> Իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ մեր մոտ գործեն օրենքները։
> 
> *Որ մարդիկ ստորգետնյա անցումով անցնելուց ոչ թե ինչ որ ոստիկանի սուլոց լսեն, այլ տուգանվեն, ցանկալի ա ոչ չնչին գումարների*։


Հը՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բայց ոնց որ թե մենք ոչ մեկս վարորդական իրավունքն չենք տալիս, դա տալիս է ՃՈ-ն։
> Գիտե՞ս ինչ որ ձև, որ կարող ենք կանխել իրավունքների բացահայտ վաճառքը։ Ես որ չգիտեմ։
> 
> Ես ասեմ իմ մեթոդները։
> 
> 2 օր առաջ տեսա, որ օֆիսի դիմաց մեքենաները կանգնել են զեբռից քիփ կպած, թեև ըստ օրենքի պետք է կանգնեին առնվազն 5 մետր հեռավորության վրա։
> Զանգեցի 177, հայտնեցի խախտումի մասին մասին, մեքենա ուղարկեցին, եկավ, սխալ կայանած մեքենաները հանել տվեց։ ԲԱՅՑ ոչ մեկին չտուգանեց, բավարարվեց նախազգուշացումով։
> 
> Հիմա քանի դեռ սպասում եմ դիմումիս պատասխանին, ակտիվ քայլեր չեմ ձեռնարկում։ Այսինքն նույն խախտումը հա տեսնում եմ, բայց դեռ սպասում եմ։ ՄԻ շաբաթը լրանալուց հետո էլի կսկսեմ զանգել։
> ...


Էն որ գրել են շարժական կամերաներ են սկսելու կիրառել քո մասի՞ն ա, Արտ  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.03.2019), Chuk (11.07.2015), Kuk (11.07.2015), matlev (16.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (10.07.2015), Smokie (10.07.2015), Tiger29 (10.07.2015), Աթեիստ (10.07.2015), Ներսես_AM (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես ինքս հիմա Հայաստանից դուրս եմ` Վրաստան ու հիմա ամբողջ սրտով գովում եմ Հայաստանի երթեւեկությունը։ 
> Լուրջ, ակնհայտորեն Վրաստանում շատ ավելի վատ ա, ընդ որում համ Թբիլիսիում նկատեցի դա, համ Բաթումիում։ Կարմիրի տակ կանգնած մեքենաների վեջին չի կանգ գիծ գծանշումը, մի պահ հիշեցի մի 15 տարի առաջվա Հայաստանի երթեւեկությունը, էն որ կարմիրի տակ ոչ թե կանգնում էին, այլ սենց մանր-մանր առաջ էին գնում, մինչեւ կանաչի։ Հետիոտներին զիջելը ընդհանրապես հազվագյուտ բան ա։ Էլ չասեմ, որ արդեն մի քանի խաչմերուկում նկատեցի, որ հետիոտնի լուսացույցը հավերժ կարմիր ա ցույց տալիս։ Երեւի դրանից էլ ա, որ համարյա ոչ մեկ փողոց անցնելուց լուսացույցին չի նայում։ Միակ լավ բանը, որ նկատեցի, մի տեղ կար անցում, որ կոճակը սեղմում ես, լուսացույցը կարմրում ա, անցնում ես։ Բայց ըտեղ էլ որոշ վարորդներ էդ կարմիրի տակով արխային քշում են` չնայած կամերաների առկայությանը։


Վրաստանում երթևեկությունը ահավոր ա: Զիջել չկա, ո՛չ իրար, որ հետիոտնին: Բաթումիում ոտով եմ ահագին ման եկել, Թբիլիսիում՝ ավտոյով: Երկու տեղն էլ ահավոր էր: Իհարկե երկրորդ օրը հարմարվեցի համ ընդեղ, համ ընդեղ, դե հայ ենք  :LOL:  
Ասեմ, որ տեսուչներն էլ են ահավոր, ոչ ապացույց են ներկայացնում քո արած խախտմնա, ոչ բան: Միհատ վրացերեն թուղթ են ստորագրել տարի ճամփում են, պտի վճարես: 

Միհատ կարևոր առավելություն կա՝ Վրաստանի գաիշնիկները կաշառք չեն վերցնում: Մնացած հարցերում մի 20 տարի հետ են:

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015), Rammstein (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Կապ չունի թե ինչքան վատն ա Վրաստանի երթևեկությունը։
> Իմ համար կարևոր ա, որ մեր մոտ գործեն օրենքները։
> 
> *Որ մարդիկ ստորգետնյա անցումով անցնելուց ոչ թե ինչ որ ոստիկանի սուլոց լսեն, այլ տուգանվեն, ցանկալի ա ոչ չնչին գումարների։*


Երևի նկատի ես ունեցել *չ*անցնելուց  :Jpit:  : Ստորգետնյա անցումները անմատչելի են. անմատչելի են հենաշարժողական խնդիրներ ունեցող անձանց, տարենցների, հղիների, փոքր երեխաներ ունեցող ծնողների կամ վերջին հաշվով հոգնած մարդկանց համար: Ինչի՞ պիտի փոքրիկ փողոց անցնելու համար էդքան իջնեմ ու բարձրանամ, ինչ է թե իրենց ավտոների համար ավելի հարմար լինի: Եթե վերելակով ու նորմալ լինեին, միգուցե դե չլինեի դրանց:

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015), Rammstein (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևանում ահագին լավացել ա երթևեկությունը: Իսկ հետիոտն էլ էնքան լավ ա սկսել իրան պահել, որ կարող եմ նույնիսկ ասել, որ որոշ եվրոպական երկրների էլ են գերազանցում: Բայց դե լիքը անտրամաբանական բաներ կան, օրինակ, զեբրերի հետ կապված: Էն Հերացու վրայի զեբրն ա ահավոր. ո՛չ սվետաֆոր կա, ո՛չ կամերա, վերևից մեքենաները մեծ արագության տակ քշում են:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երևի նկատի ես ունեցել *չ*անցնելուց  : Ստորգետնյա անցումները անմատչելի են. անմատչելի են հենաշարժողական խնդիրներ ունեցող անձանց, տարենցների, հղիների, փոքր երեխաներ ունեցող ծնողների կամ վերջին հաշվով հոգնած մարդկանց համար: Ինչի՞ պիտի փոքրիկ փողոց անցնելու համար էդքան իջնեմ ու բարձրանամ, ինչ է թե իրենց ավտոների համար ավելի հարմար լինի: Եթե վերելակով ու նորմալ լինեին, միգուցե դե չլինեի դրանց:


Ռուբի ջան, նշածդ բոլոր կատեգորիաների համար (բացառությամբ անվասայլակով կամ մանկասայլակով դեպքերում) աստիճան բարձանալ-իջնելը օգտակար է բժշկական տեսանկյունից։ Հիմա Տրդատին տանում եմ ոտքերն ամրացնելու համար հատուկ կենտրոն ու էնտեղի կարևորագույն վարժություններից մեկը աստիճան բարձանալ իջնելն է։
Հղի եղել եմ եռակի անգամ ու նույնը հղիների համար՝ քայլել, աստիճան բարձրանալ-իջնել… 
Մանկասայլակով թե վերգետնյա թե ստորգետնյա անցումներն անցնելու համար երբեք չեմ խուսափել դրանցից, գրկել եմ մանկասայլակը ու անցումով անցել։ Ավելի լավ է մի փոքր ինձ համար ծանր լինի ու դժվար, բայց իմ ու երեխաների կյանքն ապահով լինի։

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռուբի ջան, նշածդ բոլոր կատեգորիաների համար (բացառությամբ անվասայլակով կամ մանկասայլակով դեպքերում) աստիճան բարձանալ-իջնելը օգտակար է բժշկական տեսանկյունից։ Հիմա Տրդատին տանում եմ ոտքերն ամրացնելու համար հատուկ կենտրոն ու էնտեղի կարևորագույն վարժություններից մեկը աստիճան բարձանալ իջնելն է։
> Հղի եղել եմ եռակի անգամ ու նույնը հղիների համար՝ քայլել, աստիճան բարձրանալ-իջնել… 
> Մանկասայլակով թե վերգետնյա թե ստորգետնյա անցումներն անցնելու համար երբեք չեմ խուսափել դրանցից, գրկել եմ մանկասայլակը ու անցումով անցել։ Ավելի լավ է մի փոքր ինձ համար ծանր լինի ու դժվար, բայց իմ ու երեխաների կյանքն ապահով լինի։


Վերա ջան, եթե մարդը դժվարությամբ ա քայլում, ի՞նչ օգտակար լինելու մասին կարա խոսք լինի։ Եթե բժիշկը կոնկրետ մարդուն ասել ա, որ աստիճան բարձրանա իջնի, ուրիշ բան, թող անի, անկախ անցումներից։ Բայց վստահաբար չի կարելի պնդել, որ բոլորին դա օգտակար ա։ Շատ դեպքերում վնասակար էլ կարա լինի։

----------

Chuk (11.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վերա ջան, եթե մարդը դժվարությամբ ա քայլում, ի՞նչ օգտակար լինելու մասին կարա խոսք լինի։ Եթե բժիշկը կոնկրետ մարդուն ասել ա, որ աստիճան բարձրանա իջնի, ուրիշ բան, թող անի, անկախ անցումներից։ Բայց վստահաբար չի կարելի պնդել, որ բոլորին դա օգտակար ա։ Շատ դեպքերում վնասակար էլ կարա լինի։


Խոսքը հենց հենաշարժական խնդիրներ ունեցողների մասին է։ Ինքս վերջին շաբաթը անընդհատ առնչվում եմ էդ խնդիրով երեխաների հետ ու տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես են սովորում քայլել ու ինչ վարժություններ են անում։ Չեմ ասում կոտրվածք ունեցողները։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հը՞


Պտի գրեի ստորգետնյա անցումի ՎՐԱՅՈՎ անցնող ...

----------

Ձայնալար (10.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ռամշ, նույնիսկ եթե մարդը նեղվում ա քայլելուց կամ աստիճան իջնելուց, դա իրան իրավունք չի տալիս փողոցով անցնել: Կան երթևեկության կանոններ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, նույնիսկ եթե մարդը նեղվում ա քայլելուց կամ աստիճան իջնելուց, դա իրան իրավունք չի տալիս փողոցով անցնել: Կան երթևեկության կանոններ:


1. Խոսքը ոչ թե նեղվելու մասին ա, այլ` խիստ դժվարանալու կամ ընդհանրապես չկարողանալու։ Չմանրամասնեմ, թե որ խմբերի մարդկանց համար կարան էդ անցումներն անանցանելի լինեն, ինձ թվում ա պարզ ա։ Աշխարհը գնում ա նրան, որ բոլոր մարդկանց համար քաղաքները անցանելի ու հարմար լինեն, իսկ մեր մոտ զեբրաները ջնջում, վերգետնյա անցումներ են կառուցում լիքը տեղերում` մարդկանց մի, թեկուզ ոչ մեծ մասին անտեսելով։
2. Կանոնները բոլոր մարդկանց կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար պիտի լինեն, ոչ թե մի մասինը հեշտացնելու, մյուսինը` վատացնելու։ Պետք չի էլի կանոններն աստվածացնել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 1. Խոսքը ոչ թե նեղվելու մասին ա, այլ` խիստ դժվարանալու կամ ընդհանրապես չկարողանալու։ Չմանրամասնեմ, թե որ խմբերի մարդկանց համար կարան էդ անցումներն անանցանելի լինեն, ինձ թվում ա պարզ ա։ Աշխարհը գնում ա նրան, որ բոլոր մարդկանց համար քաղաքները անցանելի ու հարմար լինեն, իսկ մեր մոտ զեբրաները ջնջում, վերգետնյա անցումներ են կառուցում լիքը տեղերում` մարդկանց մի, թեկուզ ոչ մեծ մասին անտեսելով։
> 2. Կանոնները բոլոր մարդկանց կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար պիտի լինեն, ոչ թե մի մասինը հեշտացնելու, մյուսինը` վատացնելու։ Պետք չի էլի կանոններն աստվածացնել։


Ռամշ, ուզում ե՞ս իրար հետ մի ժամ կանգնենք երիտասարդական մետրոյի մոտ ու հաշվենք, թե վերևով անցնողներից քանի տոկոսն ա քո ասած կատեգորիայի մեջ մտնում։

Ես մնացած տոկոսին տուգանելու մասին եմ խոսում։
Եթե մեր քաղաքային իշխանությունները եզ են ու սկի չեն մտածում տեղաշարժվելու դժվարություն ունեցող անձանց մասին, դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածն էլ պտի թքած ունենան տարրական կանոնների վրա։

Հ.Գ.

Ամեն դեպքում ես դեռ հետիոտների դեմ պայքարելու ձևեր չեմ մտածել ու չեմ էլ պատկերացնում (ինձ հասանելի միջոցներով)։
Որ օրը դարձա միլպետ, արգելված վայրում փողոցն անցնելու տուգանքը առնվազն 10 անգամ կբարձրացնեմ ու կխստացնեմ։

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց ոնց որ թե մենք ոչ մեկս վարորդական իրավունքն չենք տալիս, դա տալիս է ՃՈ-ն։
> Գիտե՞ս ինչ որ ձև, որ կարող ենք կանխել իրավունքների բացահայտ վաճառքը։ Ես որ չգիտեմ։
> 
> Ես ասեմ իմ մեթոդները։
> 
> 2 օր առաջ տեսա, որ օֆիսի դիմաց մեքենաները կանգնել են զեբռից քիփ կպած, թեև ըստ օրենքի պետք է կանգնեին առնվազն 5 մետր հեռավորության վրա։
> Զանգեցի 177, հայտնեցի խախտումի մասին մասին, մեքենա ուղարկեցին, եկավ, սխալ կայանած մեքենաները հանել տվեց։ ԲԱՅՑ ոչ մեկին չտուգանեց, բավարարվեց նախազգուշացումով։
> 
> Հիմա քանի դեռ սպասում եմ դիմումիս պատասխանին, ակտիվ քայլեր չեմ ձեռնարկում։ Այսինքն նույն խախտումը հա տեսնում եմ, բայց դեռ սպասում եմ։ ՄԻ շաբաթը լրանալուց հետո էլի կսկսեմ զանգել։
> ...


Թումանյան-Մաշտոց խաչմերուկում Թումանյան 38-ն ա ընկնում եթե չեմ սխալվում, կարմիր գիծ են գծել զեբռային շատ մոտ: Զանգելու հավես ունես, էդ հարցով զանգի, թեչէ վարորդների գրպանը քիչ են մտնում, դու էլ կողքից նպաստում ես, գիտես լավ բան ես անում: Տռասին դեմից արագ էկող ավտո տենաս, իմանաս գաի կա հետևումդ, դալնի-բլիժնի էլ չես անի, որ դանդաղացնի, չտուգանվի  :LOL:

----------

Tiger29 (11.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, ուզում ե՞ս իրար հետ մի ժամ կանգնենք երիտասարդական մետրոյի մոտ ու հաշվենք, թե վերևով անցնողներից քանի տոկոսն ա քո ասած կատեգորիայի մեջ մտնում։
> 
> Ես մնացած տոկոսին տուգանելու մասին եմ խոսում։
> Եթե մեր քաղաքային իշխանությունները եզ են ու սկի չեն մտածում տեղաշարժվելու դժվարություն ունեցող անձանց մասին, դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացածն էլ պտի թքած ունենան տարրական կանոնների վրա։




Ես մոտավոր պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան մարդ վերեւով կանցնի։
Բան հիշեցի. մոտ մի երկու ամիս առաջ էն որ երիտի սասի ներքեւից դեպի Յունիբանկ անցումը բացել էին, իսկ վերեւի մայթինը` փակել ու հատուկ էդ մասում մենթեր էին դրել, որ փողոցի վրայով անցնողներին ասեն, որ չի կարելի։ Ես էլ եթե տեսնում եմ, որ իմ ստորգետնյա անցումը փակ ա, բնականաբար կանցնեմ փողոցով, այլ ոչ թե 2 րոպե կքայլեմ դեպի սասի անցում, կանցնեմ ու 2 րոպե էլ հետ կբարձրանամ։ Մի երկու անգամ մենթերն ասել են, որ ներքեւի անցումից օգտվեմ, ես էլ ասել եմ, որ անցումը փակ ա, իսկ էն մեկը սրան այլընտրանք չի։ Էս ինչի՞ հիշեցի, աբսուրդ ա չէ՞, երբ որ վերեւով անցնելը իրոք կանոնների խախտում ա, ոչ մեկ չկա, որ բան ասի, իսկ երբ որ մարդը ստիպված ա վերեւով անցնում, քանի որ իրա անցումը փակել մոլ են սարքում, էդ  շրջանում ամբողջ օրը հերթապահող մենթեր կկանգնացնեն, որոնք մարդկանց անհիմն կուղարկեն եսիմինչքան ավել քայլելու։




> Հ.Գ.
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում ես դեռ հետիոտների դեմ պայքարելու ձևեր չեմ մտածել ու չեմ էլ պատկերացնում (ինձ հասանելի միջոցներով)։
> Որ օրը դարձա միլպետ, արգելված վայրում փողոցն անցնելու տուգանքը առնվազն 10 անգամ կբարձրացնեմ ու կխստացնեմ։


Թող գլուխ գովել չլինի, բայց երեւի Երեւանի բնակիչների 70 տոկոսից ավելի շատ եմ հետեւում կանոններին։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում քո ասած ռեժիմն ունեցող քաղաքից կնախընտրեի հեռանալ։ Նենց որ լավ ա, որ դու միլպետ չես։  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ռամշ, նույնիսկ եթե մարդը նեղվում ա քայլելուց կամ աստիճան իջնելուց, դա իրան իրավունք չի տալիս փողոցով անցնել: Կան երթևեկության կանոններ:


Կարծում եմ, որ Ռամշի ասածն ոչ թե կանոնները խախտելն ա, այլ էն, որ լիքը դեպքերում վերգետնյա անցումներ են սարքում սովորական անցման փոխարեն: Այսինքն եթե լիներ սովորական անցում, բարձրանալ ու իջնել դժվարացնողների համար դժվար չէր լինի ու իրենք դա կկարողանային անել առանց կանոն խախտելու, սպասելով կանաչ լույսին: Էդ մասին ժամանակին Ռամշը *թեմա էր բացել*:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Թումանյան-Մաշտոց խաչմերուկում Թումանյան 38-ն ա ընկնում եթե չեմ սխալվում, կարմիր գիծ են գծել զեբռային շատ մոտ: Զանգելու հավես ունես, էդ հարցով զանգի, թեչէ վարորդների գրպանը քիչ են մտնում, դու էլ կողքից նպաստում ես, գիտես լավ բան ես անում: Տռասին դեմից արագ էկող ավտո տենաս, իմանաս գաի կա հետևումդ, դալնի-բլիժնի էլ չես անի, որ դանդաղացնի, չտուգանվի


1. Նենց չի, որ էս քաղաքում մենակ ես հեռախոս ունեմ. գտնում ես, որ սխա՞լ ա, զանգի ուղղել տուր։
2. Մենք տարբեր պատկերացում ունենք վարորդ հասկացության մասին, ամեն մեքենա քշող դեռ վարորդ չի։ Վարորդը օրենքով, նորմալ քշողն ա
3. Իհարկե դալնի բլիժնի չեմ անի, որտև եթե թույլատրելիից արագ ա գնում, պտի տուգանվի, որ դաս ըլնի։

Հ.Գ.
Քանի դեռ վարորդները կամերայից կամերա են օրենքով քշում, ուրեմն իրանց գրպանը քիչ են մտնում։ Ինչպես ցույց ա տալիս փորձը, հենց էդ «վարորդները» մտնում են Գերմանիա, որտեղ գետնին աղբ թափելու համար հարյուրավոր եվրոների տուգանվում են, վռազ դառնում են օրենքով քշող։ Իրանք մենակ տուգանքն են հասկանում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես մոտավոր պատկերացնում եմ, թե ինչքան մարդ վերեւով կանցնի։
> Բան հիշեցի. մոտ մի երկու ամիս առաջ էն որ երիտի սասի ներքեւից դեպի Յունիբանկ անցումը բացել էին, իսկ վերեւի մայթինը` փակել ու հատուկ էդ մասում մենթեր էին դրել, որ փողոցի վրայով անցնողներին ասեն, որ չի կարելի։ Ես էլ եթե տեսնում եմ, որ իմ ստորգետնյա անցումը փակ ա, բնականաբար կանցնեմ փողոցով, այլ ոչ թե 2 րոպե կքայլեմ դեպի սասի անցում, կանցնեմ ու 2 րոպե էլ հետ կբարձրանամ։ Մի երկու անգամ մենթերն ասել են, որ ներքեւի անցումից օգտվեմ, ես էլ ասել եմ, որ անցումը փակ ա, իսկ էն մեկը սրան այլընտրանք չի։ Էս ինչի՞ հիշեցի, աբսուրդ ա չէ՞, երբ որ վերեւով անցնելը իրոք կանոնների խախտում ա, ոչ մեկ չկա, որ բան ասի, իսկ երբ որ մարդը ստիպված ա վերեւով անցնում, քանի որ իրա անցումը փակել մոլ են սարքում, էդ  շրջանում ամբողջ օրը հերթապահող մենթեր կկանգնացնեն, որոնք մարդկանց անհիմն կուղարկեն եսիմինչքան ավել քայլելու։
> 
> 
> 
> Թող գլուխ գովել չլինի, բայց երեւի Երեւանի բնակիչների 70 տոկոսից ավելի շատ եմ հետեւում կանոններին։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում քո ասած ռեժիմն ունեցող քաղաքից կնախընտրեի հեռանալ։ Նենց որ լավ ա, որ դու միլպետ չես։



Ռամշ, եթե իրանք դրել իրար շատ մոտ անցումներ են սարքել, ու ինչ որ պատճառով դրանցից մեկը փակվում ա, դա քաղաքացիներին իրավունք չի տալիս փողոցով անցնել։

Արշակունյացում էլ իրարից 50 մետրի վրա 2 հատ զեբռ կա, 1 հատ կամուրջ, սա աբսուրդ ա։

Էն քո ասած «իսկ էն մեկը սրան այլընտրանք չի»-ն սխալ ա, որտև հենց այլըտրանք ա։ Եթե տեսադաշտում կա անցում, իրավունք չունես փողոցով անցնել։

----------


## Ձայնալար

> 1. Նենց չի, որ էս քաղաքում մենակ ես հեռախոս ունեմ. գտնում ես, որ սխա՞լ ա, զանգի ուղղել տուր։
> 2. Մենք տարբեր պատկերացում ունենք վարորդ հասկացության մասին, ամեն մեքենա քշող դեռ վարորդ չի։ Վարորդը օրենքով, նորմալ քշողն ա
> 3. Իհարկե դալնի բլիժնի չեմ անի, որտև եթե թույլատրելիից արագ ա գնում, պտի տուգանվի, որ դաս ըլնի։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Քանի դեռ վարորդները կամերայից կամերա են օրենքով քշում, ուրեմն իրանց գրպանը քիչ են մտնում։ Ինչպես ցույց ա տալիս փորձը, հենց էդ «վարորդները» մտնում են Գերմանիա, որտեղ գետնին աղբ թափելու համար հարյուրավոր եվրոների տուգանվում են, վռազ դառնում են օրենքով քշող։ Իրանք մենակ տուգանքն են հասկանում։


Արտ ջան, օրենքներով քշելը լավ ա, բայց մի փոքր ծայրահեղ ա մոտեցումդ (ֆաշիստական ես կասեի  :Jpit:  ) : Ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ եմ օրենքի մեռած, բայց երբ սկսում ես մեքենա վարել, ակամայից սկսում ես որոշ դեպքերում օրենք խախտել: 

Կես րոպեյով կանգնում ես գանգառն արգելված տեղում, որ արագ մեկին մի բան տաս գնաս կամ միքիչ արագ ես քշում, որովհետև կարա միջպետական նշանակության ճանապարհին բնակավայրի նշան լինի առանց որևէ կենդանության նշանների ու դու որ արդեն 200 կմ քշել ես, էլ չես կարում էդ բոլոր դեբիլ նշաններին ենթարկվես: Էլ չեմ ասում հազարումի հոծ գիծը, որոնք երբեմն հատելը շատ ավելի անվտանգ ա՝ կախված իրավիճակից, քան չհատելը:

Ի դեպ, հեծանվորդներն էլ են շատ հաճախ օրենք խախտում, օրինակ զեբրան քշելով են անցնում կամ առանց շլեմ են քշում: Հետաքրքիր ա դու միշտ իջնո՞ւմ ես զեբրան անցնելուց:

Էդ խնդիրները մենակ Հայաստանում չեն: Նույն քո սիրած Կանադայում, մայրուղիներին շատ հաճախ թույլատրվածից արագ են քշում ու հատուկ տեխնիկաներ կան չբռնվելու՝ պետք ա առաջի կամ վերջի ավտոն չլինես:  

Ու քանի որ վարորդները իրար վիճակի մեջ մտնում են, դրա համար կա փոխադարձ համերաշխություն՝ դալնի-բլիժնի, խաչմերուկում նոր կամերայի մասին զգուշացում և այլը: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մի տարի ավտո քշելուց հետո դու էլ փոխես վերաբերմունքդ:

----------

Bruno (11.07.2015), Chuk (12.07.2015), Tiger29 (11.07.2015), Լեո (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես նույնիսկ երբեմն հավայի դալնի-բլիժնի եմ անում, որ զգում եմ վտանգավոր արագ են քշում  :LOL:

----------

Bruno (11.07.2015), Kuk (11.07.2015), matlev (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (11.07.2015), Լեո (11.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դալնի-բլիժնին ո՞րն ա  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դալնի-բլիժնին ո՞րն ա


Ավտոյի լուսարձակները երկու ռեժիմ ունեն՝ հեռուն լուսավորելու ու մոտիկը: Որ արագ-արագ հեռու-մոտիկ ես անում, լինում ա դալնի բլիժնի  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (11.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, օրենքներով քշելը լավ ա, բայց մի փոքր ծայրահեղ ա մոտեցումդ (ֆաշիստական ես կասեի  ) : Ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ եմ օրենքի մեռած, բայց երբ սկսում ես մեքենա վարել, ակամայից սկսում ես որոշ դեպքերում օրենք խախտել: 
> 
> Կես րոպեյով կանգնում ես գանգառն արգելված տեղում, որ արագ մեկին մի բան տաս գնաս կամ միքիչ արագ ես քշում, որովհետև կարա միջպետական նշանակության ճանապարհին բնակավայրի նշան լինի առանց որևէ կենդանության նշանների ու դու որ արդեն 200 կմ քշել ես, էլ չես կարում էդ բոլոր դեբիլ նշաններին ենթարկվես: Էլ չեմ ասում հազարումի հոծ գիծը, որոնք երբեմն հատելը շատ ավելի անվտանգ ա՝ կախված իրավիճակից, քան չհատելը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, հեծանվորդներն էլ են շատ հաճախ օրենք խախտում, օրինակ զեբրան քշելով են անցնում կամ առանց շլեմ են քշում: Հետաքրքիր ա դու միշտ իջնո՞ւմ ես զեբրան անցնելուց:
> 
> Էդ խնդիրները մենակ Հայաստանում չեն: Նույն քո սիրած Կանադայում, մայրուղիներին շատ հաճախ թույլատրվածից արագ են քշում ու հատուկ տեխնիկաներ կան չբռնվելու՝ պետք ա առաջի կամ վերջի ավտոն չլինես:  
> 
> Ու քանի որ վարորդները իրար վիճակի մեջ մտնում են, դրա համար կա փոխադարձ համերաշխություն՝ դալնի-բլիժնի, խաչմերուկում նոր կամերայի մասին զգուշացում և այլը: Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ մի տարի ավտո քշելուց հետո դու էլ փոխես վերաբերմունքդ:


1. Եթե զեբռով ես մենակ եմ անցնելու իջնում եմ, ոտքով անցնում եմ։ Եթե լիքը մարդ կա անցնող, իրանց կողքով ու իրանց արագությամբ քշելով եմ գնում։
2. Եթե ես ինձ կարամ նեղություն տամ կամուրջով անցկացնեմ համարյա 20կգ-անոց հեծանիվը (որը հաստատ նույն քաշող տոպրակներից դժվար ա տանելը), ուրեմն տեղ ունեմ խոսալու
3. Համաձայն եմ, որ լիքը հեծանվորդներ սխալ են քշում, շատերը նույնիսկ հակառակ ուղղությամբ են քշում։
4. Համաձայն եմ, որ լիքը տեղեր անտրամաբանական նշաններ ու սահմանափակումներ կան։ Օրինակ՝ ջրաշխարհից որ մտնում ես մասիվ, հենց դիքի վերևի բռնել զեբր են նկարել, ու եթե ես փորձեմ դրանով անցնել, սաղ հելնողների թափը կոտրելու եմ (մի անգամ տենց սխալ արել եմ), ես էլ էդքանը հասկանալով մի 50 մետր էլ եմ բարձրանում, հեծոս գրկում, ստորգետնյա անցումով անցում եմ, ու հետ գալիս։ Նայի, թե դա ինչքան նեղություն ա, մենակ նրա համար, որ էդքան ավտոյի նեղություն չտամ։ Դրա փոխարեն ես պահանջում եմ, որ օֆիսի դեմի կամ նույն տերյանի զեբրի վրա ինձ զիջեն, ոչ թե ձեռները սիգնալին դրած հելնեն վրես (ստեղլիքը քֆուր եմ ուզում գրեմ)։

Վերջի նախադասությանդ հետ կապված, ինչքան շատ եմ հեծո քշում, էնքան ավելի շատ եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում օրենքներին ու աշխատում հնարավորինս քիչ խախտել։

Էն զեբռի անցնելն էլ, որ ոտքիս ցավն անցնի, դրանք էլ քայլելով կգնամ, էս պահին ամեն քայլը ցավ ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), Ձայնալար (11.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, եթե իրանք դրել իրար շատ մոտ անցումներ են սարքել, ու ինչ որ պատճառով դրանցից մեկը փակվում ա, դա քաղաքացիներին իրավունք չի տալիս փողոցով անցնել։
> 
> Արշակունյացում էլ իրարից 50 մետրի վրա 2 հատ զեբռ կա, 1 հատ կամուրջ, սա աբսուրդ ա։
> 
> Էն քո ասած «իսկ էն մեկը սրան այլընտրանք չի»-ն սխալ ա, որտև հենց այլըտրանք ա։ Եթե տեսադաշտում կա անցում, իրավունք չունես փողոցով անցնել։


Քո համար շատ մոտ ա, իմ համար տվյալ պահին շատ հեռու ա։ Էդ հեռու, մոտիկ, տեսադաշտ բառերը հարաբերական են, կարող ա 500 մետր էն կողմ էլ տեսադաշտդ թույլ տա անցում տեսնել։ Դրա համար եթե կա տենց կանոն, որի համաձայն էդ դեպքում պետք ա անցնեի մենթի ասած ձեւով, ասա էդ կանոնը, ես էլ իմանամ, թե ոնց ա սահմանված, քանի մետր եւ այլն։ Կարծում եմ չկա։ Ես, էլի ասեմ, եթե ես ուզում եմ հատել Աբովյան-Իսահակյան խաչմերուկը, ու անցումը փակ ա, ես միակ ճիշտ տարբերակը համարում եմ վերեւով անցնելը ու ես պարտավոր չեմ իմ խաչմերուկի փոխարեն իջնեմ Աբովյան-Մոսկովյանը հատեմ, հելնեմ, որտեւ եթե կա խաչմերուկ, պիտի լինի նաեւ ինչ-որ ձեւի հետիոտնային անցում, այսինքն մի խաչմերուկի անցումը չի կարա մյուսին փոխարինի։
Ի դեպ մի անգամ որ մենթին ասեցի, որ նա սրան այլընտրանք չի, ասեց, որ ընդունում ա, ու իրանք դրա համար են ըտեղ կանգնած։

Հ.Գ. Էս միտքը ասել եմ ու ասելու եմ, ով չի ուզում, թող չընդունի. նորմալ քաղաքը առաջին հերթին հետիոտնինն ա, հետո նոր վարորդինը։ Իսկ Երեւանը գնալով հարմարեցնում են մեքենաներին` տասնապատիկ ավելի անհարմար դարձնելով հետիոտների համար։ Չի կարելի տենց։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քո համար շատ մոտ ա, իմ համար տվյալ պահին շատ հեռու ա։ Էդ հեռու, մոտիկ, տեսադաշտ բառերը հարաբերական են, կարող ա 500 մետր էն կողմ էլ տեսադաշտդ թույլ տա անցում տեսնել։ Դրա համար եթե կա տենց կանոն, որի համաձայն էդ դեպքում պետք ա անցնեի մենթի ասած ձեւով, ասա էդ կանոնը, ես էլ իմանամ, թե ոնց ա սահմանված, քանի մետր եւ այլն։ Կարծում եմ չկա։ Ես, էլի ասեմ, եթե ես ուզում եմ հատել Աբովյան-Իսահակյան խաչմերուկը, ու անցումը փակ ա, ես միակ ճիշտ տարբերակը համարում եմ վերեւով անցնելը ու ես պարտավոր չեմ իմ խաչմերուկի փոխարեն իջնեմ Աբովյան-Մոսկովյանը հատեմ, հելնեմ, որտեւ եթե կա խաչմերուկ, պիտի լինի նաեւ ինչ-որ ձեւի հետիոտնային անցում, այսինքն մի խաչմերուկի անցումը չի կարա մյուսին փոխարինի։
> Ի դեպ մի անգամ որ մենթին ասեցի, որ նա սրան այլընտրանք չի, ասեց, որ ընդունում ա, ու իրանք դրա համար են ըտեղ կանգնած։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս միտքը ասել եմ ու ասելու եմ, ով չի ուզում, թող չընդունի. նորմալ քաղաքը առաջին հերթին հետիոտնինն ա, հետո նոր վարորդինը։ Իսկ Երեւանը գնալով հարմարեցնում են մեքենաներին` տասնապատիկ ավելի անհարմար դարձնելով հետիոտների համար։ Չի կարելի տենց։



3.3. Հետիոտները պետք է երթևեկելի մասը հատեն հետիոտնային անցումներով, իսկ *դրանց բացակայության դեպքում*՝ խաչմերուկներում՝ մայթերի կամ կողնակների ուղղությամբ:

*Եթե տեսադաշտում բացակայում են հետիոտնային անցում և խաչմերուկ*, ապա բաժանարար գոտի կամ պատնեշ չունեցող ճանապարհները թույլատրվում է հատել երթևեկելի մասի եզրին ուղղահայաց, երկու կողմերից լավ տեսանելի հատվածներում:


Հիմա Բաղրամյան Դեմիրճյան խաչմերուկի վրա զեբրը խաչմերուկի 3 կողմում ա նկարած։ Եթե քեզ պետք ա անցնել հենց են մասը, որտեղ գծած չի, դու պետք ա անցնես մնացած 3-ով ու հասնես քո ուզած կետին։

Նույնն էլ երիտասարդական։ Եթե քո դիմաց անցում չկա, պտի գնաս կամ վերևի կամ ներքևի անցումներով անցես ու հետ գաս հասնես քո ուզած կետին։ Որովհետև  տեսադաշտում կա առնվազն 2 այլընտրանքային անցում։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա քաղաքը մեքենաների համար հարմար դարձնելուն։ Եթե ես հասնեմ իմ ուզածին ու իրանք բոլորը սկսեն քշել իմ ուզած ձևով, ես հաստատ չեմ նեղվի իրանցից։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես համաձայն եմ Ռամշի հետ, որ քաղաքն առաջին հերթին հետիոտնին պիտի հարմարեցված լինի, հետո նոր ավտոմեքենաներին: Իմ կողմից կավելացնեմ նաև՝ հեծանվորդներին, հետո՝ հասարակական տրանսպորտին, հետո նոր անձնական օգտագործման մեքենաներին: Ու բնականաբար Երևանը շատ հեռու ա էդպիսին լինելուց: Ավելին՝ օրեցօր ամեն ինչ անում են, որ մեքենաներին ավելի հարմար լինի: ԲԱՅՑ
Եթե անցումը փակ ա, ու ՃՈ-ն քեզ ուղարկում ա մյուս անցումից անցնելու, դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի ջղայնանաս ու վերևով անցնես, որովհետև քեզ տենց ա հարմար: Առաջին հերթին դա քո անվտանգության հարցն ա: Ու եթե դու ՃՈ-ի ու մեքենաների ինադու անցնում ես վերևով, մենակ քեզ ես վնասում: Քեզ խփող մեքենան էլ պատասխանատվություն չի կրելու, որովհետև խախտում անողը դու ես: 
Բացի դրանից, չնայած Երևանը մեքենաներին հարմարեցված քաղաք ա, անցումները բավական խելամիտ հեռավորության վրա են տեղադրված (երևի հաշվի ա առնված հայ հետիոտնի ալարկոտությունը): Եվրոպական քաղաքներում հաճախ էդ հեռավորությունները կարան անհեթեթության հասնեն: 
Ու համաձայն եմ Աթեիստի հետ. եթե ես կարամ (աղջիկ հալով!) քսան կիլոյանոց հեծանիվով իջնեմ անցում, բարձրանամ, ինչու՞ մյուսները չեն կարա մի երկու քայլ ավել անեն, մտնեն անցում: 
Ու համաձայն եմ նաև, որ հեծանվորդներն էլ են օրենքներ շատ խախտում, բայց դա վարորդներին ու հետիոտնին իրավունք չի տալիս, որ իրենք էլ խախտեն: Տեսել եմ լիքը հեծանվորդների, որոնք քֆրտում են երթևեկությունը, բայց պետք եղած դեպքում ձախ շրջադարձ են կատարում: Անկեղծ ասած, շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ ՃՈ-ն օրինազանց հեծանվորդներին էլ կանգնացներ, ինչպես դա անում են եվրոպական երկրներում: 

Մեկ էլ բողոք հնչեց, թե լիքը կանոններ անտրամաբանական են: Համաձայն եմ, որ կարա տենց լինի, բայց ի՞նչ եք անում էդ հարցը լուծելու համար: Ես համոզված եմ, որ հաճախ էդ կանոնները ոչ կոմպետենտ մարդիկ են հորինում: Կարելի ա ուղղակի որևէ անտրամաբանական բան տեսնելու դեպքում նամակ գրել քաղաքապետարանին կամ զանգել, ասել: Թե չէ նստած բողոքելը հեշտ ա:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), Աթեիստ (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Մեկ էլ բողոք հնչեց, թե լիքը կանոններ անտրամաբանական են: Համաձայն եմ, որ կարա տենց լինի, բայց ի՞նչ եք անում էդ հարցը լուծելու համար: Ես համոզված եմ, որ հաճախ էդ կանոնները ոչ կոմպետենտ մարդիկ են հորինում: Կարելի ա ուղղակի որևէ անտրամաբանական բան տեսնելու դեպքում նամակ գրել քաղաքապետարանին կամ զանգել, ասել: Թե չէ նստած բողոքելը հեշտ ա:


Բյուր, նենց չի էլի, որ մենակ նստած բողոքում ենք: Քաղաքապետարանին ու քաղշինին լիքը դիմումներ ու նամակներ ենք ուղարկել` ստորգետնյա ու վերգետնյա անցումները տեղաշարժման դժվարություններ ունեցող մարդկանց համար հարմարեցնեն: Իրականում քաղշինը որոշում թե հրաման ուներ, ըստ որի 2007 թվականից հետո կառուցված բոլոր շինությունները պիտի հարմարեցված լինեն, բայց արի ու տես, հենց իրենք են կառուցում վերգետնյա ու ստորգետնյա անցումներ` խախտելով նորմերը: Օրինակ, երիտասարդականի գետնանցումը վերակառուցում են, մենք էլ բազմիցս իրենց հիշեցրել ենք մատչելիության մասին, իրենք էլ պատասխանել են, որ վերելակ կլինի: Բայց հիմա արդեն ամեն ինչ ավարտում են, իսկ վերելակ, իհարկե, էդպես էլ չկա: Միակ տարբերակը մնում ա դատական գործ հարուցելը, որովհետև թե՛ օրենք են խախտել, թե՛ նամակներին են սխալ պատասխաններ տվել:

Իմ համար էլ դժվար չի իջնել-բարձրանալը, բայց ասենք սայլակով տեղաշարժվող մեկի հետ չեմ կարող քաղաքում հանգիստ զբոսնել, որովհետև երիտասարդականի ու բժշկականի մասում լիքը գետնանցումներ են:

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> 3.3. Հետիոտները պետք է երթևեկելի մասը հատեն հետիոտնային անցումներով, իսկ դրանց բացակայության դեպքում՝ խաչմերուկներում՝ մայթերի կամ կողնակների ուղղությամբ:


Ըհը, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ա, անցումը բացակայում ա, խաչմերուկում հատում եմ փողոցը։




> Եթե տեսադաշտում բացակայում են հետիոտնային անցում *և խաչմերուկ*, ապա բաժանարար գոտի կամ պատնեշ չունեցող ճանապարհները թույլատրվում է հատել երթևեկելի մասի եզրին ուղղահայաց, երկու կողմերից լավ տեսանելի հատվածներում:


Տվյալ դեպքում խաչմերուկը չի բացակայում տեսադաշտից, էդ խաչմերուկը հենց Աբովյան-Իսահակյանն ա, որը եւ հատում անցնում էի վերեւով։ Իսկ թե հարեւան խաչմերուկը ինչքան ա մոտիկ սրան, կանոնների մեջ բան չի խոսվում էդ մասին։




> Հիմա Բաղրամյան Դեմիրճյան խաչմերուկի վրա զեբրը խաչմերուկի 3 կողմում ա նկարած։ Եթե քեզ պետք ա անցնել հենց են մասը, որտեղ գծած չի, դու պետք ա անցնես մնացած 3-ով ու հասնես քո ուզած կետին։
> 
> Նույնն էլ երիտասարդական։ Եթե քո դիմաց անցում չկա, պտի գնաս կամ վերևի կամ ներքևի անցումներով անցես ու հետ գաս հասնես քո ուզած կետին։ Որովհետև  տեսադաշտում կա առնվազն 2 այլընտրանքային անցում։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա քաղաքը մեքենաների համար հարմար դարձնելուն։ Եթե ես հասնեմ իմ ուզածին ու իրանք բոլորը սկսեն քշել իմ ուզած ձևով, ես հաստատ չեմ նեղվի իրանցից։


Բաղրամյան-Դեմիրճյանը մի հատ խաչմերուկ ա, ստիպված չես իջնել ներքեւի խաչմերուկի անցումով անցնել, էլի բարձրանալ։ Չնայած տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում, բայց հա, ըտեղ երեք հատով ա պետք անցնել էդ մասը։

Իսկ երիտում ինձ անհրաժեշտ խաչմերուկի անցումներից բաց են մենակ Իսահակյանը հատողները, Աբովյանը հատողները փակ են։ Էդ դեպքում ես ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ՉԵՄ օգտվել հարեւան խաչմերուկի անցումից ու կկիրառվի քո մեջբերած կանոնը. քանի որ կա խաչմերուկ, փողոցը կարելի ա հատել էդ խաչմերուկում, մայթի ուղղությամբ։

----------


## Kuk

> 1. Նենց չի, որ էս քաղաքում մենակ ես հեռախոս ունեմ. գտնում ես, որ սխա՞լ ա, զանգի ուղղել տուր։
> 2. Մենք տարբեր պատկերացում ունենք վարորդ հասկացության մասին, ամեն մեքենա քշող դեռ վարորդ չի։ Վարորդը օրենքով, նորմալ քշողն ա
> 3. Իհարկե դալնի բլիժնի չեմ անի, որտև եթե թույլատրելիից արագ ա գնում, պտի տուգանվի, որ դաս ըլնի։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Քանի դեռ վարորդները կամերայից կամերա են օրենքով քշում, ուրեմն իրանց գրպանը քիչ են մտնում։ Ինչպես ցույց ա տալիս փորձը, հենց էդ «վարորդները» մտնում են Գերմանիա, որտեղ գետնին աղբ թափելու համար հարյուրավոր եվրոների տուգանվում են, վռազ դառնում են օրենքով քշող։ Իրանք մենակ տուգանքն են հասկանում։


Խնդիրը հեռախոս ունենալ չունենալու մեջ չի, խնդիրը սկզբունքի մեջ ա: Էդ վարորդը կարա մի ժամ ըտեղ կանգնի, տասը ժամ կանգնի, մի օր, տասը օր, բայց ոչ միշտ, իսկ էդ կարմիր գիծը որ գծել են, միշտ ըտեղ գծած ա ու օրենքով թույլ ա տալիս վարորդին խախտել օրենքը: Ու եթե քեզ էդքան նեղությւն ա տալիս զեբռային մոտ կանգնած մեքենան, որի համար զանգում ես գաի ( :LOL: ) ասում ես ստեղ խախտում են արել, էդ կարմիր գիծը պետք ա անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ լինի վապշե  :LOL:  
Թե՞ ինչ որ վարորդի խախտման համար զանգել ու հետևողական լինելը սաշիկի ֆիրմային դեմ զանգելուց անհամեմատ ապահով ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խնդիրը հեռախոս ունենալ չունենալու մեջ չի, խնդիրը սկզբունքի մեջ ա: Էդ վարորդը կարա մի ժամ ըտեղ կանգնի, տասը ժամ կանգնի, մի օր, տասը օր, բայց ոչ միշտ, իսկ էդ կարմիր գիծը որ գծել են, միշտ ըտեղ գծած ա ու օրենքով թույլ ա տալիս վարորդին խախտել օրենքը: Ու եթե քեզ էդքան նեղությւն ա տալիս զեբռային մոտ կանգնած մեքենան, որի համար զանգում ես գաի () ասում ես ստեղ խախտում են արել, էդ կարմիր գիծը պետք ա անհաղթահարելի խոչընդոտ լինի վապշե  
> Թե՞ ինչ որ վարորդի խախտման համար զանգել ու հետևողական լինելը սաշիկի ֆիրմային դեմ զանգելուց անհամեմատ ապահով ա



Փաստորեն դու առանց տեսնելու գուշակեցիր, որ զեբռին մոտ կանգնած մեքենայի համար զանգելը բեսամտ խնդալու ա։ 
Ափսոս իմ համար հեչ խնդալու չի, որ դեմս կանգնած եզի պատճառով ես չեմ տեսնում, փողոցով իմ կողմ եկող մեքենա կա՞, թե՞ չէ։ Ու նույնքան ոչ խնդալու ա, որ եկող մեքենան էլ ինձ չի տեսնում զեբռի վրա։
Եթե քո ասած կարմի գիծը քեզ ա նեղություն տալիս, դու զանգի։ Ես ինձ խանգարողի համար ինչ կարում եմ, անում եմ։ Ոչ թե անունը դնում սաշիկ ու տեղս նստում։

----------


## Լեո

Աթեիստ ջան, դու մեքենա ունե՞ս կամ ունեցե՞լ ես: Երևանում վարե՞լ ես:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ջան, դու մեքենա ունե՞ս կամ ունեցե՞լ ես: Երևանում վարե՞լ ես:


Քանի երթևեկությունն էս օրին ա, չեմ պատրաստվում ունենալ ու վարել:

----------

Վոլտերա (11.07.2015)

----------


## keyboard

Սաղ թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց ասեմ, օրենքով քշելու ցավը տանեմ։
Խախտում ես, տուգանվի, էս ա պրինցիպը։
Ես մեքենա ունեմ ու ահավոր "լկտի" քշող եմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ օրենքով քշել կարամ, եթե էդ օրենքը գործի, որտեւ եվրոպայում լավ էլ օրենքով քշում էի, որտեւ օրենքը կիրառվում, գործում էր ու ամենակարեւորը  բոլորի համար էր։
Տարիներ առաջ, Ամստերդամի քաղաքապետին կարմիր լույսի տակով հեծանիվով անցնելու համար տուգա ել էին, եթե տենց բան մեր մոտ լինի, ես խելոք-խելոք օրենքով կքշեմ։
Մի քիչ երազանքների գիրկն ընկա, բայց մեկ ա, մեռնեմ օրենքին։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.07.2015), Աթեիստ (11.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Քանի երթևեկությունն էս օրին ա, չեմ պատրաստվում ունենալ ու վարել:


Պարզ երևում ա, որ չես վարում, դրա համար էլ վերաբերումդ էդքան խստապահանջ ա:

Ես էլ, Ձայնալարի ասած, օրենքի մեռած եմ, փորձում եմ պահել բոլոր կանոնները, բայց ոչ միշտ ա դա ստացում ու ոչ միշտ ա Երևանը էդ հնարավորությունը տալիս: 
Իհարկե, խախտում անողը պիտի տուգանվի, բայց դա չպիտի լինի ծայրահեղության հասնող: Օրինակ ստիպված զեբրային մի քիչ մոտ կանգնած վարորդին տուգանելը անխղճություն ա: Կամ օրինակ երբեմն զեբրայի վրա հետիոտնին չզիջելը: Երբեմն ստացում ա, որ շտապում եմ ու թույլատրելի 60կմ/ժ արագությամբ քշելիս մեկ էլ հանկարծ 10 մետրից զեբրայի վրա անսպասելի մարդ ա հայտվում: Թդ ժամանակ համարյա անհնար ա միանգայից արգելակելը, կարող ա հետևի ավտոն խփի քեզ, դու էլ՝ հետիոտնին: Տենց դեպքում երբեմն չեմ զիջում (կարելի ա ասել հետիոտնի անվտանգությունից ելնելով), չնայած էլի աշխատում եմ զիջել: 

Ըստ իս մի քիչ հանդուրժողականություն ա պետք (և՛ հետիոտների, և՛ վարորդների կողմից): Թե չէ աջ ու ձախ տուգանելը անխղճություն ա (նկատի ունեմ ոչ չարամտորեն (ստիպված) փոքր խախտում անողներին):

----------

Tiger29 (11.07.2015), Աթեիստ (11.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ իս մի քիչ հանդուրժողականություն ա պետք (և՛ հետիոտների, և՛ վարորդների կողմից): Թե չէ աջ ու ձախ տուգանելը անխղճություն ա (նկատի ունեմ ոչ չարամտորեն (ստիպված) փոքր խախտում անողներին):


Անխղճություն չի, տեռոռ ա ու դասական թալան՝ ամրագրված օրենքով: Որ տենց չանեն, Սաշիկը հեղափոխություն կանի, Սերժին գործից կհանի: 




> Օրինակ ստիպված զեբրային մի քիչ մոտ կանգնած վարորդին տուգանելը անխղճություն ա: Կամ օրինակ երբեմն զեբրայի վրա հետիոտնին չզիջելը: Երբեմն ստացում ա, որ շտապում եմ ու թույլատրելի 60կմ/ժ արագությամբ քշելիս մեկ էլ հանկարծ 10 մետրից զեբրայի վրա անսպասելի մարդ ա հայտվում: Թդ ժամանակ համարյա անհնար ա միանգայից արգելակելը, կարող ա հետևի ավտոն խփի քեզ, դու էլ՝ հետիոտնին: Տենց դեպքում երբեմն չեմ զիջում (կարելի ա ասել հետիոտնի անվտանգությունից ելնելով), չնայած էլի աշխատում եմ զիջել:


Ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում դրա համար ոչ մի կոպեկ չեն տուգանում: Նամուսով երկրների մեծամասնությունում, կամ նույնիսկ բոլորում, էտ զեբրայից առաջ քաշած հաստ գիծն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի: Սկզբունքը նրանում ա, որ մեքենաները զեբրայի վրա չկանգնեն: Բայց ասենք մի քիչ մոտ կամ մի քիչ հետ կանգնելու համար տուգանելը անասունություն ա ու տեղով վթարի ու մարդասպանության պատճառ ա հանդիսանում: Վարորդը մոտենում ա գծին ու լույսը փոխվում ա, ոչ էն ա անցնի, ոչ էն ա չանցնի: Անցնի, շանս կա որ կարմիր լույսի տուգանք ա գալու: Չանցնի, գիծը հատելու տուգանք ա գալու: Վարդրոդների մեծ մասը շշկռվում ա, ոչ էն ա զիջի անցորդին, ոչ էն ա զիջի էն կողմից խաչմերուկը դեռ չազատածին կամ նոր մտնողին, ոչ էն ա կանգնի, ոչ էն ա քշի: Զիջի, գծից առաջ ա կանգնում, ու մեկ էլ լույսը փոխվում ա: Ու սենց լիքը անհարմարություններ: 

Երևանում տեղով սվետաֆորների աշխատանքը ոչ մի լոգիկայի չի ենթարկվում, տարրական 5-7 վարկյանանոց ինտեվալ մի կողմի կարմիրի ու մյուս կողմի կանաչի միջև չկա: Դեղին լուսյը վաբշե անիմաստություն ա ու վաղուց պիտի հանված լիներ: Ոչ մեկը էտ դեղինի իմաստը չի հասկանում - յանիմ զգուշացի հեսա կարմիր կամ կանաչ ա լինելու  :LOL:  Ու էտ պայմաններում զեբրայի ու գծի համար տուգանելը սաշիկություն ա:

----------

Kuk (11.07.2015), Լեո (12.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես համաձայն եմ Ռամշի հետ, որ քաղաքն առաջին հերթին հետիոտնին պիտի հարմարեցված լինի, հետո նոր ավտոմեքենաներին:..


Նանար, քաղաքը պիտի հարմարեցված լինի բոլորին: Հատկապես էն քաղաքը, որտեղ գեղցիները հասարակական տրանսպորտի համակարգը փաստացի քանդել են ու սարքել են Բաղդադի շուկա, ու որտեղ արագ տեղաշարժվելու միակ միջոցը մնացել ա անձնական ավտոմեքենան: Ես մեծ ֆանատ չեմ անձնական մեքենայի, ու եթե հարմար տրանսպորտ լիներ, հաստատ մենակ դրանով կտեղաշարժվեի: Բայց մեր քաղաքը դարձնել հարմար առաջին հերթին հետիոտնի համար նշանակում ա դարձնել վերջնական դժողք ավտոմեքենաների համար, որն ի վերջո էլի անդրադառնալու ա հետիոտնի առողջության վրա:




> Բացի դրանից, չնայած Երևանը մեքենաներին հարմարեցված քաղաք ա, անցումները բավական խելամիտ հեռավորության վրա են տեղադրված (երևի հաշվի ա առնված հայ հետիոտնի ալարկոտությունը):


Երևանում զեբրաները շարել են ամեն աբսուրդ տեղում՝ հետիոտնին հատուկ սպանելու համար: Ի միջի այլոց, ամեն մետր դրած ռազվառոտներն էլ նրա համար են, որ դաժան վթարներ լինեն՝ պարտադիր ծանր մարմնական վնասվածքով, նախընտրելի ա մահվան ելքով: 

Ես չգիտեմ որ էշն ա մտածել էտ զեբրաները տենց շարի կամ էտքան ռազվառոտի տեղ անի, ասենք Բաղրամյանի սկզբնամասի կամ Կիևյանի վրա, բայց էտ հաստատ հետիոտնի հարմարավետության համար չի արած: Շարքային տգիտության արդյունք ա:

----------

Kuk (11.07.2015), Աթեիստ (11.07.2015), Լեո (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լեո, իմ մտքերի մասին դատի իմ գրածներով, ոչ թե օրինակ Kuk-ի մեկնաբանություններով: Ես ինքս էլ նշել եմ, որ լիքը սխալ օրենքներ ու նշաններ կան: 
Բայց ես ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում դրանց բոլորի դեմ պայքարել:
Ու ես չեմ ասել, որ բոլոր խախտողները պտի պատժվեն:
Կոնկրետ ես պայքարելու եմ բոլոր նրանց դեմ, ովքեր խանգարում եմ անձամբ ինձ:
Կոնկրետ զեբրի դեպքն էլ բացատրեցի, մեր մոտի զեբրի դիմաց կանգնելով փակում են վարորդի տեսադաշտը:
Տերյանի վրա չզիջողը շատ հեռվից ինձ ու հղի կնոջը տեսել էր ու հանգիստ կատար (պարտավոր էր) կանգներ: Բայց ինքը դրա փոխարեն ձեռը սիգնալին դրած քշեց վրեքս: Տենց ԲՏ-ի ընտանիքը իմ պատճառով մի ամիս սոված մնա չեմ ափսոսա:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նենց լկտիավարի խախտում անի, որը սպառնա ասենք հղի կնոջ կյանքին, ես էլ կզանգեմ գաի, եթե իհարկե ապացույց ունենամ:


Իսկ զեբռներին մոտ ավտոկայանելու հիմնական մեղավորը ոչ թե էդ կայանողներն են, այլ կանգառների բացակայությունը: Թող կանգառների համակարգը հիմնավոր լուծվի, նենց լինի, որ մեքենա վարողը ստիպված չլինի բենզին ու ժամանակ ծախսելով կանգառի հարմար տեղ փնտրել, որը հաճախ կարող ա լինի մի քանի կիլոմետր էնկողմ, ես էլ կարող ա առանձին տենց կայանողների վրա վրդովվեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նենց լկտիավարի խախտում անի, որը սպառնա ասենք հղի կնոջ կյանքին, ես էլ կզանգեմ գաի, եթե իհարկե ապացույց ունենամ:


Դեպքից անմիջապես հետո զանգել եմ 177 ու հարցրել, թե ինչ միջոց ունեմ դրան  ... պատժելու։ Քանի որ էդ պահին չէի նկարում, ոչ մի կեթոդ էլ չունեի, նույնիսկ եթե համարը հիշել էի։




> Իսկ զեբռներին մոտ ավտոկայանելու հիմնական մեղավորը ոչ թե էդ կայանողներն են, այլ կանգառների բացակայությունը: Թող կանգառների համակարգը հիմնավոր լուծվի, նենց լինի, որ մեքենա վարողը ստիպված չլինի բենզին ու ժամանակ ծախսելով կանգառի հարմար տեղ փնտրել, որը հաճախ կարող ա լինի մի քանի կիլոմետր էնկողմ, ես էլ կարող ա առանձին տենց կայանողների վրա վրդովվեմ:


1. Մի օր մտի, տես թե Օպերայի տակի կանգառի քանի տոկոսն ա պարապ էն ժամերին, երբ վերևում կանգառի տեղի համար 5-10 րոպե ֆռռում են։
2. Կոնկրետ իմ նշած տեղում արգելվում ա համ օրենքով (զեբռից 5 մետր հեռավորություն), համ տրամաբանորեն (փակում ա շատ կարևոր տեսադաշտ)։ Անկախ նրանից, տեղ կա թե չկա, ըտեղ չպետք ա կանգնեն։

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Մի օր մտի, տես թե Օպերայի տակի կանգառի քանի տոկոսն ա պարապ էն ժամերին, երբ վերևում կանգառի տեղի համար 5-10 րոպե ֆռռում են։
> 2. Կոնկրետ իմ նշած տեղում արգելվում ա համ օրենքով (զեբռից 5 մետր հեռավորություն), համ տրամաբանորեն (փակում ա շատ կարևոր տեսադաշտ)։ Անկախ նրանից, տեղ կա թե չկա, ըտեղ չպետք ա կանգնեն։


Վերջին 2 շաբաթը համարյա ամեն օր մտել եմ էդ ավտոկանգառը (ընկերոջս մեքենայով): Առաջին հարկը շատ հաճախ լրիվ զբաղված ա լինում, երբեմն նաև երկրորդը: Ու պատկերացրու, որ շատ տհաճ ա մի 4-5 ժամ կանգնելու համար 1000 դրամ տալը: Էլ չասած էդ կանգառի նեղության ու անհարմարության մասին, որի պատճառով նույնիսկ հմուտ վարորդներն են երբեմն իրենց մեքենաները վնասում: 

Օպերայի ավտոկանգառն իմ համար դասական օրինակ ա, թե ոնց չի կարելի փորձել լուծել խնդիրը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վերջին 2 շաբաթը համարյա ամեն օր մտել եմ էդ ավտոկանգառը (ընկերոջս մեքենայով): Առաջին հարկը շատ հաճախ լրիվ զբաղված ա լինում, երբեմն նաև երկրորդը: Ու պատկերացրու, որ շատ տհաճ ա մի 4-5 ժամ կանգնելու համար 1000 դրամ տալը: Էլ չասած էդ կանգառի նեղության ու անհարմարության մասին, որի պատճառով նույնիսկ հմուտ վարորդներն են երբեմն իրենց մեքենաները վնասում: 
> 
> Օպերայի ավտոկանգառն իմ համար դասական օրինակ ա, թե ոնց չի կարելի փորձել լուծել խնդիրը:



1. ես չեմ հիշում, որ մտնենք ու կանգնելու տեղ չգտնենք։
2. Ես ինչ որ շատ ավելի էժան գներ եմ հիշում։ Առաջի անգամ որ տեսա գները, զարմացա, որ սաղ քաղաքը ըտեղ չի գալիս։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում։

----------


## Kuk

> Վերջին 2 շաբաթը համարյա ամեն օր մտել եմ էդ ավտոկանգառը (ընկերոջս մեքենայով): Առաջին հարկը շատ հաճախ լրիվ զբաղված ա լինում, երբեմն նաև երկրորդը: Ու պատկերացրու, որ շատ տհաճ ա մի 4-5 ժամ կանգնելու համար 1000 դրամ տալը: Էլ չասած էդ կանգառի նեղության ու անհարմարության մասին, որի պատճառով նույնիսկ հմուտ վարորդներն են երբեմն իրենց մեքենաները վնասում: 
> 
> Օպերայի ավտոկանգառն իմ համար դասական օրինակ ա, թե ոնց չի կարելի փորձել լուծել խնդիրը:


Դե հեշտ ա տենց ասելը, որտև հեծոյի համար ոչ գույքահարկ կա, ոչ ապահովագրության ծախսեր կա, ոչ խախտում անելու համար տուգանվել կա, ոչ փարկինգի վճար կա: Էս էղավ սփյուռքահայերի արած հեղափոխությունը: Ուղիղ միացումով մտնում են ցույցերը նայում են, գրում են` ժողովուրդ հարձակվեք գրավեք, խաղաղ նստացույցով ոչնչի չենք հասնի: Հիմա ստեղ ա` մտեք Օպերայի կանգառ: 

Պարզ ա չէ՞, որ ըտեղ Օպերայի շենքն ա, որտեղ մարդիկ գալիս են համերգի, այսինքն նույն պահին մեծ հոսք կարա լինի, նույն ձև համերգի ավարտին` դուրս գալուց: Քանյե Վեսթի համերգին ըտեղ էի կանգնացրել, ուղիղ մի ժամ դուրս ենք էկել: Մարդիկ խեղդվում էին արդեն, էդքան ավտո խոդ տված կանգնել ենք, օդափոխություն էլ չկա նորմալ, արդեն դուրս գալու շարքի մեջ ես, չես էլ կարա թողես գնաս մի թեթևանա նոր գաս վերցնես մեքենադ: Մի էրկու լակոտ էլ առանց հասկանալու իրանց արևին սիգնալի փոխարեն պերեգազովկա էին անում, մի հատ անասուն վիճակ: Էլ չեմ ասում որ էդ հորթի մեջ վճարդ էլ ավելանում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> 1. ես չեմ հիշում, որ մտնենք ու կանգնելու տեղ չգտնենք։
> 2. Ես ինչ որ շատ ավելի էժան գներ եմ հիշում։ Առաջի անգամ որ տեսա գները, զարմացա, որ սաղ քաղաքը ըտեղ չի գալիս։ Հիմա չեմ հիշում։


Ես չասեցի չես գտնի, ասեցի որ միշտ էդտեղ լիքը կանգնողներ կան: Չնայած էդ կանգնողներից շատերին էլ կարելի ա քֆուր տալ, որտև կանգնում են երկու հոգու համար նախատեսված տեղի մեջտեղում, երկրորդին կայանել արգելելով: Արդյունքում հաճախ դրա պատճառով առաջին հարկում տեղ չի գտնվում: Բայց երրորդ հարկ հասնել դեռ չի հաջողվել, երկրորդում թեկուզ լիքն ա եղել, մի տեղ պեղել ենք:

Վճարն էլ ժամը 200 դրամ ա, եթե չեմ սխալվում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես չասեցի չես գտնի, ասեցի որ միշտ էդտեղ լիքը կանգնողներ կան: Չնայած էդ կանգնողներից շատերին էլ կարելի ա քֆուր տալ, որտև կանգնում են երկու հոգու համար նախատեսված տեղի մեջտեղում, երկրորդին կայանել արգելելով: Արդյունքում հաճախ դրա պատճառով առաջին հարկում տեղ չի գտնվում: Բայց երրորդ հարկ հասնել դեռ չի հաջողվել, երկրորդում թեկուզ լիքն ա եղել, մի տեղ պեղել ենք:
> 
> Վճարն էլ ժամը 200 դրամ ա, եթե չեմ սխալվում:


Հա, մինչև մի ժամը 200 ա, բայց ավելի երկար ժամանակի դեպքում կարծեմ լրիվ այլ հաշվարկ ա գնում։

----------


## Chuk

> օդափոխություն էլ չկա նորմալ


Օդափոխությունը մոռացել էի, ինչքան մտնում ենք, ծանր, անտանելի օդ ա, որ անձամբ ես ինձ քիչ մը վատ եմ զգում մինչև դուրս գալը:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, մինչև մի ժամը 200 ա, բայց ավելի երկար ժամանակի դեպքում կարծեմ լրիվ այլ հաշվարկ ա գնում։


Չէ, Արտ, համենայն դեպս մի անգամ չի, որ 1000 ու ավելի ենք փող տվել, իսկ հաստատ 5-6 ժամից ավելի չենք թողել:

Եթե սխալ եմ հիշում, թող ուրիշներն ուղղեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Օդափոխությունը մոռացել էի, ինչքան մտնում ենք, ծանր, անտանելի օդ ա, որ անձամբ ես ինձ քիչ մը վատ եմ զգում մինչև դուրս գալը:


Դե պատկերացրու իմ ասած ժամանակ ինչ էր կատարվում: Առանց չափազանցնելու եմ ասում, իմ սենյակի պատալոկը ավելի բարձր ա:

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, Արտ, համենայն դեպս մի անգամ չի, որ 1000 ու ավելի ենք փող տվել, իսկ հաստատ 5-6 ժամից ավելի չենք թողել:
> 
> Եթե սխալ եմ հիշում, թող ուրիշներն ուղղեն:


Մնաց հասկանամ, թե սա ինչ կապ ունի ճանապարհային երթևեկության (այսինքն թեմայի) հետ ։)
Այսինքն, քանի որ կանգնելու տեղ չկա (իրականում հեռու ա, կամ թանկ ա), կանգնում եք արգելված տեղում ու ուզում եք, որ դա խախտում չհամարվի՞  :LOL: 

Քանի՞ հոգի ա էդ հարցով դիմել համապատասխան մարմիններին։ Վախում եք դիմեք, մի հատ թեմա բացեք, կիսվեք լավ տեղերի մասին ինֆորմացիայով։

----------


## Chuk

> Մնաց հասկանամ, թե սա ինչ կապ ունի ճանապարհային երթևեկության (այսինքն թեմայի) հետ ։)
> Այսինքն, քանի որ կանգնելու տեղ չկա (իրականում հեռու ա, կամ թանկ ա), կանգնում եք արգելված տեղում ու ուզում եք, որ դա խախտում չհամարվի՞ 
> 
> Քանի՞ հոգի ա էդ հարցով դիմել համապատասխան մարմիններին։ Վախում եք դիմեք, մի հատ թեմա բացեք, կիսվեք լավ տեղերի մասին ինֆորմացիայով։


Թե ինչ կապ ունի, արդեն գրել եմ: Քանի դեռ կանգառների համակարգը լուծված չի, քանի դեռ կան խնդիրներ կայանելու տեղ գտնելու համար, էդ կարգի խախտումները անձամբ ես հանցավոր խախտում չեմ համարում: 

Ես չեմ դիմել ոչ մի մարմնի: Երևի դու բոլոր՝ քեզ հանդիպած խնդիրների մասին դիմել ես, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Թե ինչ կապ ունի, արդեն գրել եմ: Քանի դեռ կանգառների համակարգը լուծված չի, քանի դեռ կան խնդիրներ կայանելու տեղ գտնելու համար, էդ կարգի խախտումները անձամբ ես հանցավոր խախտում չեմ համարում: 
> 
> Ես չեմ դիմել ոչ մի մարմնի: Երևի դու բոլոր՝ քեզ հանդիպած խնդիրների մասին դիմել ես, չէ՞


Մի շաբաթվա մեջ 3 անգամ դիմել եմ տարբեր հարցերով, հիմա սպասում եմ դիմումիս պատասխանին, որ շարունակեմ։

Իսկ ի՞նչ ես արել ԴՈւ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի շաբաթվա մեջ 3 անգամ դիմել եմ տարբեր հարցերով, հիմա սպասում եմ դիմումիս պատասխանին, որ շարունակեմ։
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես արել ԴՈւ։


Չէ, ես քո նման հերոս չեմ: Ընդամենը մի քանի շոֆերի հեռվից քրֆել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Արտ, իմ համար խնդալու ա տենց լոկալ խնդիրներով զբաղվելը: Հա, կարող ա անձամբ քո համար մի պուճուրիկ բարեկեցություն ապահովես, որտև անձամբ քեզ նեղող բաներին ես դիմում, բայց գլոբալ համակարգում դրանք օգուտ չեն տալիս: 

Ռուբիենց դիմումները շատ ավելի արժեքավոր են, որտև իրանք դիմում են խնդիրներ ունեցողների համար գլոբալ բան փոխելու համար:


Իսկ ընդհանրապես պետք ա գլխից բռնել: Ես «Սերժիկ հեռացիր» եմ գոռում, ու թեկուզ դեռ արդյունք չի տվել, քո արածից մեկ միլիոն յոթ հարյուր հազար ինն հարյուր վաթսունչորս անգամ ավելի օգտակար ա:

----------

Kuk (12.07.2015), Mephistopheles (12.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015), Շինարար (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էդ զեբրից առաջ հինգ մետրը պահելը շատ կարևոր ա իմ կարծիքով‎։ Մանավանդ հիմա որ հետիոտների կարծիքով իրանք հենց ոտը դրին զեբրի վրա պիտի ավտոտ մեխվի տեղում։ Տեսած կլինեք տենց կովեր կան ոտը դնում են մայթից ու սկսում քայլել առանց մի հատ նայելու զիջում են իրանց թե չէ։ ՈՒ երբ որ սենց փակ ա լինում զեբրը վարորդը պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունի նկատելու տենց կովի‎։ Իրա կարծիքով ինքը զեբրի վրա ա արդեն, ոչինչ որ վարորդը իրեն չի տեսել ինքն էլ մեքենան։ Էդ խախտումի համար ՃՈ–ն պիտի անխնա տուգանի։ Հազար հատ անցում չկա քաղաքում խաչմերուկներից դուրս, որ էդ մի մեքենայի տեղը ազատելով կայանման հարց լուծվի բայց լիքը անիմաստ պատահարներից կարելի ա խուսափել։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.07.2015), Chuk (12.07.2015), Vaio (12.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Kuk

> Մի շաբաթվա մեջ 3 անգամ դիմել եմ տարբեր հարցերով, հիմա սպասում եմ դիմումիս պատասխանին, որ շարունակեմ։
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես արել ԴՈւ։


եթե մեկ-երկու խնդիր նկատես, կարողա դիմես, բայց եթե ամբողջ քաղաքը, երկրի մասին էլ չեմ ասում (չեմ ընդհանրացնում, խոսքս մենակ երթևեկության խնդիրների մասին ա) համատարած խնդիրներ ա, ու ոչ թե ինչ որ բան մտածել արել են, լավ չի ստացվել, կարար ավելի լավ լիներ, այլ ուղղակի չենա րել, կամ միտումնավոր արել են նենց, որ վատ լինի, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ դիմես, ո՞ւմ դիմես, մի հատ անասունի՞: Էս դեպքում պատասխանատուներին ա պետք աշոտյան անել պաշտոնից, խելքը գլխին գործից հասկացող մարդ դնել ու ասել, որ պետք ա ճիշտ լուծումներ գտնել: Թեչէ ո՞վ ա էդաքն պարապ, որ նստի էդքան դիմում գրի ու հետևի, կամ դիմումին էլ իբր բանի տեղ դնող ա՞ լինելու: Ինչի՞ համար ես պետք ա նստեմ ուրիշի գործը անեմ, որ ինքը աշխատավարձ ստանա: Իմ տված հարկերից մի հատ տգետ հաստագլուխ աշխատավարձ ստանա, հլը մ հատ էլ ես իրա գործը անե՞մ:

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015), Շինարար (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, իմ համար խնդալու ա տենց լոկալ խնդիրներով զբաղվելը: Հա, կարող ա անձամբ քո համար մի պուճուրիկ բարեկեցություն ապահովես, որտև անձամբ քեզ նեղող բաներին ես դիմում, բայց գլոբալ համակարգում դրանք օգուտ չեն տալիս: 
> 
> Ռուբիենց դիմումները շատ ավելի արժեքավոր են, որտև իրանք դիմում են խնդիրներ ունեցողների համար գլոբալ բան փոխելու համար:
> 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես պետք ա գլխից բռնել: Ես «Սերժիկ հեռացիր» եմ գոռում, ու թեկուզ դեռ արդյունք չի տվել, քո արածից մեկ միլիոն յոթ հարյուր հազար ինն հարյուր վաթսունչորս անգամ ավելի օգտակար ա:


 Գլոբալ համակարգում մի հատ չմո երկրի չմո նախագեյի փոփոխությունն էլ անձամբ քո ու քո շատ փոքր ազգի մի մասի բարեկեցությունն ա ապահովելու։ Ու հերիք չի գլոբալ մակարդակով քո ուզածն ա մանրուք, քո ուզածին հասնելու համար «Սերժիկ հեռացիր» գոռալը նույնիսկ մանրուք գնահատելը գովասանք պտի համարվի։

Էս տեմպերով ես մանրուքների մասին մտածելով ավելի շուտ ինչ որ բանի կհասնեմ (կապ չունի էս երկրում, թե նորմալ), քան դու՝ գոռալով։

Հ.Գ.
Իրականում ոչ դու էս բավարարվում գոռալով, ոչ ես ՃՈ դիմելով, բայց որ տենց ես ուզում ներկայացնես ...

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ զեբրից առաջ հինգ մետրը պահելը շատ կարևոր ա իմ կարծիքով‎։ Մանավանդ հիմա որ հետիոտների կարծիքով իրանք հենց ոտը դրին զեբրի վրա պիտի ավտոտ մեխվի տեղում։ Տեսած կլինեք տենց կովեր կան ոտը դնում են մայթից ու սկսում քայլել առանց մի հատ նայելու զիջում են իրանց թե չէ։ ՈՒ երբ որ սենց փակ ա լինում զեբրը վարորդը պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունի նկատելու տենց կովի‎։ Իրա կարծիքով ինքը զեբրի վրա ա արդեն, ոչինչ որ վարորդը իրեն չի տեսել ինքն էլ մեքենան։ Էդ խախտումի համար ՃՈ–ն պիտի անխնա տուգանի։ Հազար հատ անցում չկա քաղաքում խաչմերուկներից դուրս, որ էդ մի մեքենայի տեղը ազատելով կայանման հարց լուծվի բայց լիքը անիմաստ պատահարներից կարելի ա խուսափել։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ ճիշտ չի համարում զեբռին մոտ կանգնելը: Խոսքը ավելի շատ գնում ա դրանք անպայման պատժել-չպատժելու մասին: Ու դա քննարկելուց պետք ա նայել հնարավորությունները: «Ուրեմն մեքենա մի քշիր»-ը հնարավորություն չի: «Գնա մի կիլոմետր հեռու կանգնիր»-ը հնարավորություն չի: 

Եթե մոտակայքում կայանելու տեղ կա, բայց մեկը նագլիավար էդտեղ ա կանգնացնում, սրիկայություն ա: Եթե այլ ելք չունի, ու կանգնացնում ա, ինչ-որ տեղ պետք ա հասկանալ, ըմբռնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Գլոբալ համակարգում մի հատ չմո երկրի չմո նախագեյի փոփոխությունն էլ անձամբ քո ու քո շատ փոքր ազգի մի մասի բարեկեցությունն ա ապահովելու։ Ու հերիք չի գլոբալ մակարդակով քո ուզածն ա, մանրուք, քո ուզածին հասնելու համար «Սերժիկ հեռացիր» գոռալը նույնիսկ մանրուք գնահատելը գովասանք պտի համարվի։
> 
> Էս տեմպերով ես մանրուքների մասին մտածելով ավելի շուտ ինչ որ բանի կհասնեմ (կապ չունի էս երկրում, թե նորմալ), քան դու՝ գոռալով։
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Իրականում ոչ դու էս բավարարվում գոռալով, ոչ ես ՃՈ դիմելով, բայց որ տենց ես ուզում ներկայացնես ...


«Սերժիկ հեռացիր»-ը անձ փոխելու կոչ չի, բայց որ ծավալվենք, թեման լրիվ կփոխենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ զեբրից առաջ հինգ մետրը պահելը շատ կարևոր ա իմ կարծիքով‎։ Մանավանդ հիմա որ հետիոտների կարծիքով իրանք հենց ոտը դրին զեբրի վրա պիտի ավտոտ մեխվի տեղում։ Տեսած կլինեք տենց կովեր կան ոտը դնում են մայթից ու սկսում քայլել առանց մի հատ նայելու զիջում են իրանց թե չէ։ ՈՒ երբ որ սենց փակ ա լինում զեբրը վարորդը պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի հնարավորություն չունի նկատելու տենց կովի‎։ Իրա կարծիքով ինքը զեբրի վրա ա արդեն, ոչինչ որ վարորդը իրեն չի տեսել ինքն էլ մեքենան։ Էդ խախտումի համար ՃՈ–ն պիտի անխնա տուգանի։ Հազար հատ անցում չկա քաղաքում խաչմերուկներից դուրս, որ էդ մի մեքենայի տեղը ազատելով կայանման հարց լուծվի բայց լիքը անիմաստ պատահարներից կարելի ա խուսափել։


Էդ ի՞նչ արագությամբ եք խաչմերուկ մտնում կամ ի՞նչ ավտոյով եք մտնում, որ տենց դժվար ա դառնում տոռմուզ տալը: Ասենք մեր նեղ փողոցներին ու նեղ խաչմերուկներին ոնց էլ քշես, հատկապես որ գիտես զեբռա կա, պարզ չի՞ որ հավանական ա ու սպասելի ա, որ մարդ էլ պետք ա լինի: Իմ հետ էսքան ժամանակ հլը չի էղել, որ թեկուզ շատ չնչին վտանգավոր պահ ստացվի դրա պատճառով: Հազարից մեկ նեղում ա, եթե մեծ մեքենա ա լինում, միքիչ անհարմար ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ ճիշտ չի համարում զեբռին մոտ կանգնելը: Խոսքը ավելի շատ գնում ա դրանք անպայման պատժել-չպատժելու մասին: Ու դա քննարկելուց պետք ա նայել հնարավորությունները: «Ուրեմն մեքենա մի քշիր»-ը հնարավորություն չի: «Գնա մի կիլոմետր հեռու կանգնիր»-ը հնարավորություն չի: 
> 
> *Եթե մոտակայքում կայանելու տեղ կա, բայց մեկը նագլիավար էդտեղ ա կանգնացնում, սրիկայություն ա: Եթե այլ ելք չունի, ու կանգնացնում ա, ինչ-որ տեղ պետք ա հասկանալ, ըմբռնել:*


Եթե մոտակայքում տեղ չկա, ընբռնումով մոտենանք իրա պատճառով կատարված վրաերթի՞ն  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե մոտակայքում տեղ չկա, ընբռնումով մոտենանք իրա պատճառով կատարված վրաերթի՞ն


Քանի տենց վրաերթի դեպք գիտես, լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա: Ես որ ոչ մեկը չգիտեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էդ ի՞նչ արագությամբ եք խաչմերուկ մտնում կամ ի՞նչ ավտոյով եք մտնում, որ տենց դժվար ա դառնում տոռմուզ տալը: Ասենք մեր նեղ փողոցներին ու նեղ խաչմերուկներին ոնց էլ քշես, հատկապես որ գիտես զեբռա կա, պարզ չի՞ որ հավանական ա ու սպասելի ա, որ մարդ էլ պետք ա լինի: Իմ հետ էսքան ժամանակ հլը չի էղել, որ թեկուզ շատ չնչին վտանգավոր պահ ստացվի դրա պատճառով: Հազարից մեկ նեղում ա, եթե մեծ մեքենա ա լինում, միքիչ անհարմար ա:



Մի աշխատանքային օր 10 րոպե ժամանակ գտի, արի Չարենցի 1-ի դեմը հաշվի, թե քանի ավտոյա մտնում թույլատրելու արագությամբ (60-ի մոտ), առանց ձեբրը տեսնելու (այսինքն տեսնում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն չի հասցնի կանգնի)։
Լավ ա, գոնե շատ բանուկ տեղ չի, զեբրով ուշ-ուշ ա մարդ անցում, անցնողներն էլ ուզած-չուզած շատ զգույշ են, որտև իրանք էլ եկող ավտոներին չեն տեսնում։

----------


## Chuk

> Մի աշխատանքային օր 10 րոպե ժամանակ գտի, արի Չարենցի 1-ի դեմը հաշվի, թե քանի ավտոյա մտնում թույլատրելու արագությամբ (60-ի մոտ), առանց ձեբրը տեսնելու (այսինքն տեսնում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն չի հասցնի կանգնի)։
> Լավ ա, գոնե շատ բանուկ տեղ չի, զեբրով ուշ-ուշ ա մարդ անցում, անցնողներն էլ ուզած-չուզած շատ զգույշ են, որտև իրանք էլ եկող ավտոներին չեն տեսնում։


Արտ, էդտեղի կայանողի՞ն էիր առաջարկում կայանել Օպերայի ավտոկանգառում  :Jpit: 

Էդ զեբրով աշխատում եմ չանցնել, բայց ոչ զեբրին մոտ կայանած մեքենաների պատճառով  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քանի տենց վրաերթի դեպք գիտես, լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա: Ես որ ոչ մեկը չգիտեմ:



Էն որ հասցնում, հետ ենք քաշվում, մեր շնորհքն ա, որ վրաերթ չի լինում։ Մի քանի տենց դեպք իմ հետ ա եղել, որ քսվելով անցել ա, կամ հետիս քայլողին թափով հետ եմ քաշել, որ չկպնեն։

----------


## Chuk

> Էն որ հասցնում, հետ ենք քաշվում, մեր շնորհքն ա, որ վրաերթ չի լինում։ Մի քանի տենց դեպք իմ հետ ա եղել, որ քսվելով անցել ա, կամ հետիս քայլողին թափով հետ եմ քաշել, որ չկպնեն։


Ապ, նայի օրինակ բերեմ: Ասենք հենց էն տեղում, որտեղ էդ մեքենաները օրենքի խախտումով կայանել են, ավտոս փչացել ա: Ի՞մ մեղավորությունն ա, թե մյուս քշողների, որ ուշադիր չլինելով կարող ա փողոցն անցնողին վրաերթի ենթարկեն: Իհարկե մյուսների, որտև անտերը մեքենա են քշում, ու պետք ա ուշադիր լինեն: Ու զեբրի մոտ էլ կրկնակի ուշադիր լինեն, առավել ևս եթե դիմացի տեսադաշտը մեքենա ա կիսով չափ փակում:

Մի խոսքով, անձամբ ինձ չհամոզեցիր: Իհարկե լավ չի, որ զեբրին մոտ են կանգնում, բայց ավելի շատ դու ես իրավիճակը դրամատիզացնում, իմ կարծիքով  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի աշխատանքային օր 10 րոպե ժամանակ գտի, արի Չարենցի 1-ի դեմը հաշվի, թե քանի ավտոյա մտնում թույլատրելու արագությամբ (60-ի մոտ), առանց ձեբրը տեսնելու (այսինքն տեսնում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն չի հասցնի կանգնի)։
> Լավ ա, գոնե շատ բանուկ տեղ չի, զեբրով ուշ-ուշ ա մարդ անցում, անցնողներն էլ ուզած-չուզած շատ զգույշ են, որտև իրանք էլ եկող ավտոներին չեն տեսնում։


Դա Չարենցի 1-ի խնդիր չի ախր, ոչ էլ կոնկրետ ըտեղ զեբռային մոտ կանգնած մեքենայի խնդիր ա: Տենց պռոմբլեմ սաղ քաղաքում ա: Ըտեղ որ զեբռային մոտ մեքենա էլ չլինի, էդ անտեր անցումով անցնել չի լինում: Ոչ հետիոտնին ա հարմար էդ անցումը, ոչ վարորդներին ա հարմար զիջելը: Պարոնյանի վրայի անցումը տեսել ե՞ս, պավառոտի վրա, հիմա ըտեղ զեբռայի մոտ ավտո լինի, թե չլինի, դրանով անցնելը վտանգավոր ա ու անհարմար: Մի կողմից դիք են իջնում ու պավառոտ, մյուս կողմից բարձրանում են ու պավառոտ, տեսադաշտը քիչ ա, դրել զեբռա են գծել իձիոտները: 
Դրել Սայաթ Նովայի վրա, որ Տերյանի կողմից գալիս հասնում ես Աբովյան խաչմերուկ, ձախ մտնելու նշան են գծել գետնին, հետո ջնջել են, հիմա էլ կարաս անցնես դեռ տեղը էրևում ա, ու նենց ա էրևում, որ չիմացող մարդը կարա շփոթի ու մտնի: Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում հասկանամ, թե ոնց կարային դա գծեին: Մի հատիկ տարբերակ մտքովս չի անցնում: Եթե էդքան անուղեղ են, որ դա գծվել ա, եթե էդքան անուղեղ են, որ ամիսներով դեռ նորմալ չեն մաքրել, ի՞նչ դիմում գրես դրանց, դիմում գրելուց առաջ մի պահ ոնց էլ չլնի մտքովդ կանցնի չէ՞, որ դրանք կարդալ էլ չեն իմանա, բա դիմումդ ո՞վ ա կարդալու:

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դա Չարենցի 1-ի խնդիր չի ախր, ոչ էլ կոնկրետ ըտեղ զեբռային մոտ կանգնած մեքենայի խնդիր ա: Տենց պռոմբլեմ սաղ քաղաքում ա: Ըտեղ որ զեբռային մոտ մեքենա էլ չլինի, էդ անտեր անցումով անցնել չի լինում: Ոչ հետիոտնին ա հարմար էդ անցումը, ոչ վարորդներին ա հարմար զիջելը: Պարոնյանի վրայի անցումը տեսել ե՞ս, պավառոտի վրա, հիմա ըտեղ զեբռայի մոտ ավտո լինի, թե չլինի, դրանով անցնելը վտանգավոր ա ու անհարմար: Մի կողմից դիք են իջնում ու պավառոտ, մյուս կողմից բարձրանում են ու պավառոտ, տեսադաշտը քիչ ա, դրել զեբռա են գծել իձիոտները: 
> Դրել Սայաթ Նովայի վրա, որ Տերյանի կողմից գալիս հասնում ես Աբովյան խաչմերուկ, ձախ մտնելու նշան են գծել գետնին, հետո ջնջել են, հիմա էլ կարաս անցնես դեռ տեղը էրևում ա, ու նենց ա էրևում, որ չիմացող մարդը կարա շփոթի ու մտնի: Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարում հասկանամ, թե ոնց կարային դա գծեին: Մի հատիկ տարբերակ մտքովս չի անցնում: Եթե էդքան անուղեղ են, որ դա գծվել ա, եթե էդքան անուղեղ են, որ ամիսներով դեռ նորմալ չեն մաքրել, ի՞նչ դիմում գրես դրանց, դիմում գրելուց առաջ մի պահ ոնց էլ չլնի մտքովդ կանցնի չէ՞, որ դրանք կարդալ էլ չեն իմանա, բա դիմումդ ո՞վ ա կարդալու:


Պարոնյանինը չգիտեմ, ես էլ օրինակ բերեցի որտեղ անհարմար ա (Մասիվի սկիզբը), դքի վրայա, դրա համար դրանից չեմ օգտվում, հեծոյով գնում, անցումով եմ անցնում։
Բայց դրա համար հաստատ ես չեմ դիմի, դրա առկայությունը ինձ չի խանգարում, վարորդներին ա խանգարում։
Նույնն էլ Սայաթ Նովայինը, ձախ ա, ես դրա իրավունքը չունեմ, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում։ Հեչ պետք չի դրա համար գնալ, դիմում գրել։ Ընդամենը պետք ա 2 րոպե ծախսել, զանգել բողոքել։
Իմ զանգելուց 1 ժամ հետո հերթապահն եկավ, ավտոները հանեց, զանգեց, ինձ էլ տեղյակ պահեց։ Պարզ ա, որ մաքրելը տենց արագ չի լինի, բայց իրանց մի բուշլաթի թև զեկուցել ա, իբր մաքրել ա, գրել են մաքրած ա։ Կարող ա մի զանգով գալիս են, մարդավարի մաքրում են, խի՞ չփորձել, եթե էդքան կարևոր ա։

Չարենցինը չգիտեմ ինչով ա անհարմար մեքենաների համար. երբ իմ տեսադաշտը բաց ա, ես էլ հանգիստ կարում եմ անցնեմ, եկողներն էլ ինձ կարում են տեսնեն ու զիջեն։
Էս պահին ով որ հիշում ա, որ ըտեղ զեբր ա, մոտենալուց թափը գցում ա, կարում ա զիջի, բայց օրինակ տաքսիների մեծ մասը (որոնք նաղդ գիտեն զեբրի մասին) վրեքս են հելնում։

Էս քանի օր ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում, սաղ МВД-ի ավտոներն են սկսել կանգնել։ Էլի կզանգեմ, թող իրանք գան, ոնց ուզում են իրար հետ լեզու գտնեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապ, նայի օրինակ բերեմ: Ասենք հենց էն տեղում, որտեղ էդ մեքենաները օրենքի խախտումով կայանել են, ավտոս փչացել ա: Ի՞մ մեղավորությունն ա, թե մյուս քշողների, որ ուշադիր չլինելով կարող ա փողոցն անցնողին վրաերթի ենթարկեն: Իհարկե մյուսների, որտև անտերը մեքենա են քշում, ու պետք ա ուշադիր լինեն: Ու զեբրի մոտ էլ կրկնակի ուշադիր լինեն, առավել ևս եթե դիմացի տեսադաշտը մեքենա ա կիսով չափ փակում:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, անձամբ ինձ չհամոզեցիր: Իհարկե լավ չի, որ զեբրին մոտ են կանգնում, բայց ավելի շատ դու ես իրավիճակը դրամատիզացնում, իմ կարծիքով



Արտ, ախր զեբրը պտի՞ երևա, որ եկողը զգույշ լինի։ Տաքսիները ինադու են վրեքս հելնում, բայց լիքը նորմալ վարորդ կա, որ մինչև չի հասնում, չի տեսնում էդ զեբրի վրա, որը օրվա մեծ մասն ազատ ա, մարդ կա՞, թե՞ չէ։

Նենց չի, որ ես մենակ էդ զեբրից եմ օգտվում. դա իմ առորյայի ամենավտանգավորն։ Սա դրամատիզացնել չի, իսկականից շատ են հելնում վրեքս։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ախր զեբրը պտի՞ երևա, որ եկողը զգույշ լինի։ Տաքսիները ինադու են վրեքս հելնում, բայց լիքը նորմալ վարորդ կա, որ մինչև չի հասնում, չի տեսնում էդ զեբրի վրա, որը օրվա մեծ մասն ազատ ա, մարդ կա՞, թե՞ չէ։
> 
> Նենց չի, որ ես մենակ էդ զեբրից եմ օգտվում. դա իմ առորյայի ամենավտանգավորն։ Սա դրամատիզացնել չի, իսկականից շատ են հելնում վրեքս։


Գիտեմ որ շատ են հելնում, ու եթե իմ հասկացած զեբրն ա, բոլորովին ոչ զեբրին մոտ կայանած ավտոների պատճառով:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գիտեմ որ շատ են հելնում, ու եթե իմ հասկացած զեբրն ա, բոլորովին ոչ զեբրին մոտ կայանած ավտոների պատճառով:


Արտ, եթե ես իրանց տեսնեմ, իրանք հաստատ իմ վրա չեն հելնի։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկն էլ ստեղ ճիշտ չի համարում զեբռին մոտ կանգնելը: Խոսքը ավելի շատ գնում ա դրանք անպայման պատժել-չպատժելու մասին: Ու դա քննարկելուց պետք ա նայել հնարավորությունները: «Ուրեմն մեքենա մի քշիր»-ը հնարավորություն չի: «Գնա մի կիլոմետր հեռու կանգնիր»-ը հնարավորություն չի: 
> 
> Եթե մոտակայքում կայանելու տեղ կա, բայց մեկը նագլիավար էդտեղ ա կանգնացնում, սրիկայություն ա: Եթե այլ ելք չունի, ու կանգնացնում ա, ինչ-որ տեղ պետք ա հասկանալ, ըմբռնել:


Ըմբռնել չի կարելի շատ պարզ պատճառով, որտև իրա պատճառով կարող ա ես որպես վարորդ գնամ դատվեմ։ Ինքը ինձ զրկում ա պոտենցիալ վտանգը տեսնելու կարողությունից։ ՈՒ էլի եմ ասում էս մի ավտոյի տեղը եղանակ չի փոխում։ Օրինակ խաչմերուկի բերան չի կարելի կանգնել։ ՈՒ չեն կանգնում չէ՞։ էդ էլ մի մեքենայի տեղ չի մի 4-5 մեքենայի տեղ կլինի։ Կանգնողին էլ ոչ մեկ ըմբռնումով չի մոտենում։ 

Ավտոկայանատեղերի հարցը տենց հեշտ բան չի է։ Ինչի ա Հայաստանում սաղին թվում թե էդ պրոբլեմը մենակ մեր գլխին ա եկել։ Քաղաքների զգալի մասը որոնք կառուցվել են ոչ վերջին հիսուն տարում էդ խնդիրն ունեն։ Հեշտ բան չի դնել ու կառուցապատված քաղաքում կայանատեղի սարքել։ ՈՒ հա շատ եվրոպական քաղաքներում եթե մի կիլոմետրի վրա լինում ա կայանատեղի էդ լավ մոտիկ ա։ Դրա համար հազար ու մի ուրիշ ձևերով են նվազեցնում մեքենաների քանակը։ Հասարակական տրանսպորտ կա, հեծանիվ կա, մոտո կա, մոտոռոլլեր կա։ Մեր օֆիսում 300 հոգուց ոչ մեկ ավտոյով գործի չի գալիս։ Ավտոն շաբաթ կիրակիի համար ա հիմնականում։ Որտև էս հին քաղաքում էդքան ավտոյի տեղ չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էդ ի՞նչ արագությամբ եք խաչմերուկ մտնում կամ ի՞նչ ավտոյով եք մտնում, որ տենց դժվար ա դառնում տոռմուզ տալը: Ասենք մեր նեղ փողոցներին ու նեղ խաչմերուկներին ոնց էլ քշես, հատկապես որ գիտես զեբռա կա, պարզ չի՞ որ հավանական ա ու սպասելի ա, որ մարդ էլ պետք ա լինի: Իմ հետ էսքան ժամանակ հլը չի էղել, որ թեկուզ շատ չնչին վտանգավոր պահ ստացվի դրա պատճառով: Հազարից մեկ նեղում ա, եթե մեծ մեքենա ա լինում, միքիչ անհարմար ա:


Հարցը խաչմերուկների վրայի անցումներին չի վերաբերվում։ Խաչմերուկների մոտ հիմնականում սենց թե նենց չեն կանգնում, բացի դրանից եթե կանաչ էլ ա հետիոտնի համար սենց թե նենց կարմիր ա։ Խոսքը խաչմերուկներից դուրս չկարգավորվող անցումների մասին ա։ Մեկը ասենք Ռայկոմից որ գալիս ես լամբադան անցնում ես ըտեղ կանգառ կա ու դրանից հետո անցում ա։ Ըտեղ եթե ավտո ա կանգնած պտի քսանից ավել չմոտենաս անցումին, որտև որ մեկը հելավ դեմդ ձև չունես կանգնելու։ Հետ բարձրանալուց էլ կա բայց ավելի մեղմ ա որտև դիք ես հելնում ավտոն շուտ ա կանգնում։ ՈՒ հենց էդ անցումի վրա լիքը դեպքեր ա լինում յա մարդ են գցում տակը յա ավտոներն են հագնում իրար։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ խաչմերուկի բերան չի կարելի կանգնել։ ՈՒ չեն կանգնում չէ՞։


Կանգնում են, նույն Չարենցի վրա, Սայաթ-Նովայի խաչմերուկի մոտ: Էլի լիքը տեղեր կան, էս պահին էդ հիշեցի: Պատճառը բավական ակնհայտ ա, բանուկ մաս ա, հիմնարկներ, ԲՈՒՀ-եր, ու ավտոկանգայանատեղիների մեծ պրոբլեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կանգնում են, նույն Չարենցի վրա, Սայաթ-Նովայի խաչմերուկի մոտ: Էլի լիքը տեղեր կան, էս պահին էդ հիշեցի: Պատճառը բավական ակնհայտ ա, բանուկ մաս ա, հիմնարկներ, ԲՈՒՀ-եր, ու ավտոկանգայանատեղիների մեծ պրոբլեմ:



Արտ, նենց էլ օրինակ բերեցիր։ Ես հա ըտեղով անցնում եմ, ոչ մի անգամ խաչմերուկին մոտ կանգնած ու տեսադաշտը փակող մեքենա չեմ տեսել։
Յուքոմի դեմը կանգնելուց նույնիսկ կամերան նկարում ա, ու տուգանք ա գալիս (նաղդ տեսել եմ տուգանքը)։

Նույնիսկ ստոլբի վրա գրել կպցրել են, որ ըտեղ կամերան նկարում ա, չկանգնեն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կանգնում են, նույն Չարենցի վրա, Սայաթ-Նովայի խաչմերուկի մոտ: Էլի լիքը տեղեր կան, էս պահին էդ հիշեցի: Պատճառը բավական ակնհայտ ա, բանուկ մաս ա, հիմնարկներ, ԲՈՒՀ-եր, ու ավտոկանգայանատեղիների մեծ պրոբլեմ:


Չեմ ասում ընդհանրապես չեն կանգնում։ Տենց տեղեր ես էլ գիտեմ որ կանգնում են։ Օրինակ Ցիտադելի մոտ Տերյանի վրա։ Կանգնում են ու աջ գիծը փակում, որ հետո աջ մտնողը անիմաստ կարմիրի տակ սպասում ա մեջտեղի գծում երբ իրա աջ սեկցիան բաց կլիներ։  :Angry2:  

Իմ կարծիքով էդ մեջբերածդ ամենաանհետաքրքիր մասն էր քննարկումը շարունակելու համար, ավելի լավ կլիներ որ էդքան ասում ես ավտոկայանատեղիների մեծ պրոբլեմ դու ասես ոնց ես էդ պրոբլեմի լուծումը տեսնում։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, նենց էլ օրինակ բերեցիր։ Ես հա ըտեղով անցնում եմ, ոչ մի անգամ խաչմերուկին մոտ կանգնած ու տեսադաշտը փակող մեքենա չեմ տեսել։
> Յուքոմի դեմը կանգնելուց նույնիսկ կամերան նկարում ա, ու տուգանք ա գալիս (նաղդ տեսել եմ տուգանքը)։
> 
> Նույնիսկ ստոլբի վրա գրել կպցրել են, որ ըտեղ կամերան նկարում ա, չկանգնեն։


Լիքն եմ տեսել, որ Չարենցից իջնում ես, ու աջով Սայաթ-Նովա ես մտնում: Մանավանդ ցերեկային ժամերին, մանավանդ ուսանողական շրջանում: Առիթ կլինի, կնկարեմ, ցույց կտամ: Լիքը նման իրավիճակ տեսել եմ նաև Ալեք-Մանուկյան - Վարդանանց Խաչմերուկում, Նար-Դոսից Վարդանանց մտնելուց: Իհարկե միշտ չի, բայց ահագին շատ են լինում: Դե իսկ ասենք Վարդանանց-Վրացյան խաչմերուկի մասին չխոսեմ: Երբեմն հերիք չի զեբռին են կպած կանգնում, այլ հենց զեբռին են կանգնում: Էլի նույն պատճառով, ահավոր բանուկ տեղ ա, ու կայանելու նորմալ տեղ չկա:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով էդ մեջբերածդ ամենաանհետաքրքիր մասն էր քննարկումը շարունակելու համար, ավելի լավ կլիներ որ էդքան ասում ես ավտոկայանատեղիների մեծ պրոբլեմ դու ասես ոնց ես էդ պրոբլեմի լուծումը տեսնում։


Աչքիս Մեֆին ու Ռամշին կանչենք, էդ իրանց պրոֆիլով ա  :Jpit: 

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա նորմալ, թող մասնագետներն ասեն, բայց ես միշտ մտածել եմ, որ օղակաձև այգու տակ կարելի ա ավտոկանգառ սարքել: Ուրիշ հարց, որ կարող ա ոչ մասնագետ լինելս թույլ չի տալիս դրա պրոբլեմները տեսնել: Ուղղակի մի կարևոր պահ էլ կա, ստորգետնյա ավտոկանգառը չպետք ա լինի Օպերայինի նման նեղլիկ-մեղլիկ ու թանկ: Ու կարծում եմ, որ քաղաքային իշխանությունը պետք ա դրանց համար բյուջեից գումար տրամադրի:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Պլյուս ես շարունակում եմ համարել, որ թեկուզ նույն ԲՈՒՀ-երը պետք ա կենտրոնից սկսել հեռացնել, քաղաքում բաշխվածությունը փոխել:

----------

Tiger29 (12.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աչքիս Մեֆին ու Ռամշին կանչենք, էդ իրանց պրոֆիլով ա 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա նորմալ, թող մասնագետներն ասեն, բայց ես միշտ մտածել եմ, որ օղակաձև այգու տակ կարելի ա ավտոկանգառ սարքել: Ուրիշ հարց, որ կարող ա ոչ մասնագետ լինելս թույլ չի տալիս դրա պրոբլեմները տեսնել: Ուղղակի մի կարևոր պահ էլ կա, ստորգետնյա ավտոկանգառը չպետք ա լինի Օպերայինի նման նեղլիկ-մեղլիկ ու թանկ: Ու կարծում եմ, որ քաղաքային իշխանությունը պետք ա դրանց համար բյուջեից գումար տրամադրի:


Փարքինգի հարցը քաղաքաշինական ա՝ ճիշտ ա... բողոքելն աշխատում ա բայց լուծում չի տալիս

----------

Chuk (12.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

Կարծում եմ պետք ա մտածել ոչ միայն կայանատեղերն ավելացնելու ուղղությամբ։ Ոչ պակաս պետք ա մտածել հասարակական տրանսպորտի բարելավման մասին, ինչը կարա զգալիորեն պակասացնի մեքենաների թիվը, հատկապես տաքսիների հաշվին։ Եթե իսկականից որակյալ տրանսպորտ լինի, կարող ա բացի տաքսիներից նաեւ բազմաթիվ մեքենա ունեցող մարդիկ մեքենա հանել, բենզին կամ գազ լցնել, գնալ, կայանատեղ փնտրել եւ այլ գլխացավանքների փոխարեն նախընտրեն հասարակական տրանսպորտով երթեւեկել։

Կամ կարելի ա առավոտվա ժամը 20:000-ին տաքսիների մինիմալը դարձնել 1500 դրամ, որ մարդիկ սկսեն օգտվել ամբողջ օրը դատարկ երթեւեկող տրանսպորտից… Լավ, չէ, էղ մեկը չեմ առաջարկում, կարող ա հեղինակային իրավունք խախտեմ։  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (13.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015), Տրիբուն (12.07.2015)

----------


## Vaio

Որ խոսքը գնաց զեբռաներից մի բան էլ ես ասեմ: 

Բաշինջաղյան փողոցից շրջանաձև երթևեկությամբ խաչմերուկից (Չաուշի հրապարակից) դեպի ձախ՝ Մազմանյան փողոց մուտք գործելիս հենց խաչմերուկի սահմաններում, ձախ շրջադարաձի սկզբնամասում, կա հետինոտնային անցում: Այս հետիոտնային անցման վտանգն այն է, որ այդ հատվածում (խաչմերուկի սահմաններում) վարորդը ձախ թեքվելիս պետք է նայի աջ, որպեսզի աջից այլ ավտոմեքենաների կողմից հարված չստանա, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ պետք է նայի ձախ, որպեսզի հետիոտնին վրաերթի չենթարկի: 

Սրա միակ լուծումը հետիոտնային անցումը մի քանի մետրով տեղափոխելն է, ավելի հեռու տանելն է:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որ խոսքը գնաց զեբռաներից մի բան էլ ես ասեմ: 
> 
> Բաշինջաղյան փողոցից շրջանաձև երթևեկությամբ խաչմերուկից (Չաուշի հրապարակից) դեպի ձախ՝ Մազմանյան փողոց մուտք գործելիս հենց խաչմերուկի սահմաններում, ձախ շրջադարաձի սկզբնամասում, կա հետինոտնային անցում: Այս հետիոտնային անցման վտանգն այն է, որ այդ հատվածում (խաչմերուկի սահմաններում) վարորդը ձախ թեքվելիս պետք է նայի աջ, որպեսզի աջից այլ ավտոմեքենաների կողմից հարված չստանա, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ պետք է նայի ձախ, որպեսզի հետիոտնին վրաերթի չենթարկի: 
> 
> Սրա միակ լուծումը հետիոտնային անցումը մի քանի մետրով տեղափոխելն է, ավելի հեռու տանելն է:



Ժող, քանի որ լիքը բան ասում եք, բայց գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկդ էդ նույն բանը ՃՈ-ին չի առաջարկի, ես սենց բան առաջարկեմ։

Նորմալ շարադրեք ձեր առաջարկները, ես էլ դրանք դիմումի ձևով հանձնեմ ՃՈ։

----------

Tiger29 (12.07.2015), Vaio (13.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարծում եմ պետք ա մտածել ոչ միայն կայանատեղերն ավելացնելու ուղղությամբ։ Ոչ պակաս պետք ա մտածել հասարակական տրանսպորտի բարելավման մասին, ինչը կարա զգալիորեն պակասացնի մեքենաների թիվը, հատկապես տաքսիների հաշվին։ Եթե իսկականից որակյալ տրանսպորտ լինի, կարող ա բացի տաքսիներից նաեւ բազմաթիվ մեքենա ունեցող մարդիկ մեքենա հանել, բենզին կամ գազ լցնել, գնալ, կայանատեղ փնտրել եւ այլ գլխացավանքների փոխարեն նախընտրեն հասարակական տրանսպորտով երթեւեկել։
> 
> Կամ կարելի ա առավոտվա ժամը 20:000-ին տաքսիների մինիմալը դարձնել 1500 դրամ, որ մարդիկ սկսեն օգտվել ամբողջ օրը դատարկ երթեւեկող տրանսպորտից… Լավ, չէ, էղ մեկը չեմ առաջարկում, կարող ա հեղինակային իրավունք խախտեմ։


Հասարակական տրանսպորտի խնդիրը իմ համար ամենացավոտ պրոբլեմներից ա, բայց էդ հարցում չեմ պատկերացնում իմ անելիքը։ Եթե ինչ որ բան գիտես, որ կարամ անեմ ու դրանով ինչ որ բան փոխեմ, ասա, փորձեմ։

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, իմ մտքերի մասին դատի իմ գրածներով, ոչ թե օրինակ Kuk-ի մեկնաբանություններով: Ես ինքս էլ նշել եմ, որ լիքը սխալ օրենքներ ու նշաններ կան: 
> Բայց ես ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում դրանց բոլորի դեմ պայքարել:
> Ու ես չեմ ասել, որ բոլոր խախտողները պտի պատժվեն:
> Կոնկրետ ես պայքարելու եմ բոլոր նրանց դեմ, ովքեր խանգարում եմ անձամբ ինձ:
> Կոնկրետ զեբրի դեպքն էլ բացատրեցի, մեր մոտի զեբրի դիմաց կանգնելով փակում են վարորդի տեսադաշտը:
> Տերյանի վրա չզիջողը շատ հեռվից ինձ ու հղի կնոջը տեսել էր ու հանգիստ կատար (պարտավոր էր) կանգներ: Բայց ինքը դրա փոխարեն ձեռը սիգնալին դրած քշեց վրեքս: Տենց ԲՏ-ի ընտանիքը իմ պատճառով մի ամիս սոված մնա չեմ ափսոսա:


Աթեիստ ջան, Կուկի մեկնաբանություններով չէի դատել: Ուղղակի ինձ թված, որ շատ խիստ ես դատում, չնայած ես էլ եմ երբեմն նյարդայնանում (երբեմն ցանկություն եմ ունենում որոշ հետիոտների ավտոյի տակ գցել  :Jpit:  ):

Մնացածի մասով լրիվ համամիտ եմ, որոշ ԲՏ-ների քաղաքից արտաքսել ա պետք:

----------


## Tiger29

> Ժող, քանի որ լիքը բան ասում եք, բայց գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկդ էդ նույն բանը ՃՈ-ին չի առաջարկի, ես սենց բան առաջարկեմ։
> 
> Նորմալ շարադրեք ձեր առաջարկները, ես էլ դրանք դիմումի ձևով հանձնեմ ՃՈ։


ՀՀ ոստիկանության «Ճանապարհային ոստիկանություն» ծառայության պետ` ոստիկանության գնդապետ` Արմեն Վաչիկի Հակոբյանին:

Պարոն Հակոբյան առաջարկում եմ Երևան քաղաքի որոշակի լուսացույցների աշխատանքը փոխել` խաչմերուկների ծանրաբեռնվածությունից ելնելով: Օրինակ այն խաչմերուկներինը, որտեղ կանաչ լույսը բացվելուց հետո ավտոմեքենաները չեն կարողանում առաջ շարժվել: Լավ կլինի, եթե երկու կողմում էլ մի քանի վայրկյան կարմիր լույս լինի, որպեսզի դեղինի տակով անցածները հասցնեն ավարտեն շրջադարձը:
Հիմնական օրինակը Մայիսի 9 և Գարեգին Նժդեհ փողոցների հատման տեղում է: Մեքենաները 6-8 վայրկյան ստիպված կանգնում են, կամ փորձում են շրջանցել դիմացը փակած մեքենաներին`ստեղծելով վթարային իրավիճակներ:

Երկրորդը Սեբաստիա-Րաֆֆի խաչմերուկն է: Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայի թաղապետարանի կողմից երթևեկելիս, ցանկալի է այդ խաչմերուկի առաջին փոքրիկ հատվածը անցնողները` երկրորդն էլ կարողանան անցնել: Որովհետև հետո Մալաթիա փողոցի կողմից թեքվողները այնքան շատ են լինում, որ փակում են ուղիղ երթևեկողների ճանապարհը: Եթե էդտեղ էդ պահին մեքենա չլինի, իրենք կարող են տեղավորվել և անիմաստ վայրկյաններ չեն կորչի:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, քանի որ լիքը բան ասում եք, բայց գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկդ էդ նույն բանը ՃՈ-ին չի առաջարկի, ես սենց բան առաջարկեմ։
> 
> Նորմալ շարադրեք ձեր առաջարկները, ես էլ դրանք դիմումի ձևով հանձնեմ ՃՈ։


Չի օգնի .. միայն Սերժիկ հեռացիր  :LOL:  

Ապեր, որ քաղաքում սաղ նորմալ աշխատի, Սաշիկն ի՞նչ պիտի ուտի: Ամեն թեթև խախտումը, երկու հատ շաուրմայա, իրա թանով:

----------

Kuk (13.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Էս վիդեոն էսօր եմ նկարել (ափսոս կիսատ ստացվեց ու համարները չեն երևում):
Սրա տիրոջը ի՞նչ կարելի ա ասել  :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.07.2015), Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՀ ոստիկանության «Ճանապարհային ոստիկանություն» ծառայության պետ` ոստիկանության գնդապետ` Արմեն Վաչիկի Հակոբյանին:
> 
> Պարոն Հակոբյան առաջարկում եմ Երևան քաղաքի որոշակի լուսացույցների աշխատանքը փոխել` խաչմերուկների ծանրաբեռնվածությունից ելնելով: Օրինակ այն խաչմերուկներինը, որտեղ կանաչ լույսը բացվելուց հետո ավտոմեքենաները չեն կարողանում առաջ շարժվել: Լավ կլինի, եթե երկու կողմում էլ մի քանի վայրկյան կարմիր լույս լինի, որպեսզի դեղինի տակով անցածները հասցնեն ավարտեն շրջադարձը:
> Հիմնական օրինակը Մայիսի 9 և Գարեգին Նժդեհ փողոցների հատման տեղում է: Մեքենաները 6-8 վայրկյան ստիպված կանգնում են, կամ փորձում են շրջանցել դիմացը փակած մեքենաներին`ստեղծելով վթարային իրավիճակներ:
> 
> Երկրորդը Սեբաստիա-Րաֆֆի խաչմերուկն է: Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայի թաղապետարանի կողմից երթևեկելիս, ցանկալի է այդ խաչմերուկի առաջին փոքրիկ հատվածը անցնողները` երկրորդն էլ կարողանան անցնել: Որովհետև հետո Մալաթիա փողոցի կողմից թեքվողները այնքան շատ են լինում, որ փակում են ուղիղ երթևեկողների ճանապարհը: Եթե էդտեղ էդ պահին մեքենա չլինի, իրենք կարող են տեղավորվել և անիմաստ վայրկյաններ չեն կորչի:


ՀՀ ոստիկանության «Ճանապարհային ոստիկանություն» ծառայության պետ` ոստիկանության գնդապետ` Արմեն Վաչիկի Հակոբյանին:

Խնդրում ենք սիկտիր լինել էս երկրից:

----------

Chuk (13.07.2015), Kuk (13.07.2015), Շինարար (12.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հասարակական տրանսպորտի խնդիրը իմ համար ամենացավոտ պրոբլեմներից ա, բայց էդ հարցում չեմ պատկերացնում իմ անելիքը։ Եթե ինչ որ բան գիտես, որ կարամ անեմ ու դրանով ինչ որ բան փոխեմ, ասա, փորձեմ։


Չեմ ուզում թեմայից դուրս շատ բաներ գրել, բայց մի քիչ ասեմ. էդ հարցը շատ արմատական լուծում ա պահանջում։ Հիմա Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ ձգտում ա շահույթի, պետությունը կտրատել, սրան նրան են ծախել ու դեռ ծախում, որ ամեն առանձին մաս իրա շահույթը հետապնդելով յոլա գնա։ Պետությունը չի կարում էլ. ցանցեր պահի, ծախել ա բիբինին, չի կարում ջրմուղ պահի, ծախում ա եսիմում, փոստ չի կարում պահի, ծախում ա, հեռախոսային ցանց չի կարում պահի, դեռ եսիմերբվանից ծախել պրծել ա… Հասարակական տրանսպորտ չի կարում պահի, ծախում ա ինչ-որ գծատերերի։ Հենց տենց եղավ, արդեն անիմաստ ա ակնկալել, որ որակյալ տրանսպորտ կլինի։ Մի տեսակ աննասուն իրավիճակ ա. տրանսպորտը ստիպված ա գերբեռնված երթեւեկել, թե չէ վարորդը իրա պլանն էլ չի հանի 100 դրամ ուղեվարձի պայմաններում, ժողովուրդն էլ արդարացիորեն չի պատրաստվում մի դրամ ավել վճարել էդ աղբին։ Ես սա համարում եմ ճգնաժամային վիճակ, որտեւ մի մազ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ, վիճակը խիստ անկայուն կդառնա։ *Հասարակական տրանսպորտը չպետք ա շահույթ հետապնդի։* Պիտի պետական լինի, վարորդները պիտի ֆիքսված աշխատավարձ ստանան, ունենան ֆիքսված չվացուցակ ու հարցը կլուծվի։ Կարճ ասած, հեռու չգնանք, նույն Երեւանի մետրոյի մոդելը որ կիրառվի մնացած տրանսպորտի վրա, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ կլինի։

Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ մոտ ապագայում կարա սենց բան լինի, որտեւ շատերի շահին ա հակասում դա։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չեմ ուզում թեմայից դուրս շատ բաներ գրել, բայց մի քիչ ասեմ. էդ հարցը շատ արմատական լուծում ա պահանջում։ Հիմա Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ ձգտում ա շահույթի, պետությունը կտրատել, սրան նրան են ծախել ու դեռ ծախում, որ ամեն առանձին մաս իրա շահույթը հետապնդելով յոլա գնա։ Պետությունը չի կարում էլ. ցանցեր պահի, ծախել ա բիբինին, չի կարում ջրմուղ պահի, ծախում ա եսիմում, փոստ չի կարում պահի, ծախում ա, հեռախոսային ցանց չի կարում պահի, դեռ եսիմերբվանից ծախել պրծել ա… Հասարակական տրանսպորտ չի կարում պահի, ծախում ա ինչ-որ գծատերերի։ Հենց տենց եղավ, արդեն անիմաստ ա ակնկալել, որ որակյալ տրանսպորտ կլինի։ Մի տեսակ աննասուն իրավիճակ ա. տրանսպորտը ստիպված ա գերբեռնված երթեւեկել, թե չէ վարորդը իրա պլանն էլ չի հանի 100 դրամ ուղեվարձի պայմաններում, ժողովուրդն էլ արդարացիորեն չի պատրաստվում մի դրամ ավել վճարել էդ աղբին։ Ես սա համարում եմ ճգնաժամային վիճակ, որտեւ մի մազ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ, վիճակը խիստ անկայուն կդառնա։ *Հասարակական տրանսպորտը չպետք ա շահույթ հետապնդի։* Պիտի պետական լինի, վարորդները պիտի ֆիքսված աշխատավարձ ստանան, ունենան ֆիքսված չվացուցակ ու հարցը կլուծվի։ Կարճ ասած, հեռու չգնանք, նույն Երեւանի մետրոյի մոդելը որ կիրառվի մնացած տրանսպորտի վրա, ամեն ինչ շատ լավ կլինի։
> 
> Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ մոտ ապագայում կարա սենց բան լինի, որտեւ շատերի շահին ա հակասում դա։



Ռամշ, էն 150 դրամի շուխուրի վախտով շիքը մարդիկ հաշվում էին, ու ստացվում էր, որ եթե գրատերեի փոխարեն պետության ձեռն անցնի, որն էլ իրա հերթին գերշահույթներ չի հետապնդի, դա էլի կարա եկամտաբեր լինի։ Նույնիսկ 100 դրամով։

Էսօր որ իմանում ես, թե վարորդները գծի տերերին ինչ կարգի փողեր են վճարում, շշմում ես։
Էս վիճակի դեմ պայքարելու միակ հիմը Yerevan.am-ում տեղադրված ինֆորմացիան ա, որտեղ նշված ա, թե որ երթուղին ինչ հաճախությամբ պտի քշի, մինչև որ ժամը ու գծի մեջ քանի մեքենա պիտի լինի։ Իրականում շատ քիչ երթուղիներ են համապատասխանում էդ ցուցակին, բայց ապացուցելը, որ իրականում չի համապատասխանում, շատ դժվար ա։

----------

Rammstein (12.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, էն 150 դրամի շուխուրի վախտով շիքը մարդիկ հաշվում էին, ու ստացվում էր, որ եթե գրատերեի փոխարեն պետության ձեռն անցնի, որն էլ իրա հերթին գերշահույթներ չի հետապնդի, դա էլի կարա եկամտաբեր լինի։ Նույնիսկ 100 դրամով։
> 
> Էսօր որ իմանում ես, թե վարորդները գծի տերերին ինչ կարգի փողեր են վճարում, շշմում ես։
> Էս վիճակի դեմ պայքարելու միակ հիմը Yerevan.am-ում տեղադրված ինֆորմացիան ա, որտեղ նշված ա, թե որ երթուղին ինչ հաճախությամբ պտի քշի, մինչև որ ժամը ու գծի մեջ քանի մեքենա պիտի լինի։ Իրականում շատ քիչ երթուղիներ են համապատասխանում էդ ցուցակին, բայց ապացուցելը, որ իրականում չի համապատասխանում, շատ դժվար ա։


Իրականում` հա, 100 դրամը բավարար ա։
Շատ կոպիտ հաշվարկ. ասենք ավտոբուսի վարորդը մի 15,000 օրական պլան ա տալիս, գծում էլ կա, շատ չասեմ, 10 մեքենա։ Էդ եղավ օրական 150,000 դրամ, կարծեմ ՀՀ միջին *ամսական*աշխատավարձն ա էդքան։ Ամսական սա անում ա 4.5 մլն դրամ, որը կարա չլինի պետական լինելու դեպքում։ Դրանից բացի եթե հաշվենք վառելիքի փողն ու վարորդի եկամուտը, կստացվի` ընդհանուր ահագին եկամուտ։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.07.2015), Chuk (13.07.2015), Աթեիստ (13.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Չեմ նկարել, ինչի համար փոշմանում եմ, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ նկարածներ կլինեն:

Առավոտը 9:30-10:00 շրջակայքում անդադարում սիգնալներ են: Ես, կիրակի ա, հանգիստ քնած եմ: Մտածեցի, թե հարսանիք կլինի: Մի քիչ երկարեց, որոշեցի պատուհանից դուրս նայել: 

Առաջինը մի մոտոցկիլիստ էր գալիս, ձեռքին ջրի պիստոլետ: Հետևից երկու մեքենա, մեկը իրա գծով, մեկը՝ պրոծիվ: Ու գալիս էր առանց անհանգստանալու, որ պռոբկա ա ստեղծում: Երկու ավտոյից էլ օպերատորներ էին կախված: որ կողքից սլացող մեքենան գլուխները ցխեր, մեղավոր կհամարվեր, բայց դե... հետո էլի մի քանի մեքենա, մի քանիսն էլի պրոծիվ: Հետո երկու ջրցան մեքենա: Բոլորը փուչկիներով «զարդարված»: Ջրցան մեքենաները ջուր էին ցանում. տոն ա, հրճվեք: 

Արտ, հավես ունես, դիմում գրի, ափսոս չեմ նկարել, տոլի թաղապետարանը, տոլի քաղաքապետարանը վտանգավոր վիճակ ստեղծելով «տոնական վիճակ» էր ապահովոում:

----------


## Chuk

Ասլանյան Արայի էջից էս վիդեոն գտա, էս մասում ոնց-որ պրոծիվ չեն գնում, մեր մոտ հստակ պրոծիվով էին քշում.

----------


## Kuk

> Էս վիդեոն էսօր եմ նկարել (ափսոս կիսատ ստացվեց ու համարները չեն երևում):
> Սրա տիրոջը ի՞նչ կարելի ա ասել


Հա ի՞նչ ա անում որ, միքիչ դրիֆտ արեց էլի, էլ ոնց կլնի: Ես էլ որ հավեսի եմ ընգնում, աէսցեն անջատում եմ սկսում եմ սահել  :Jpit:  եթե ոչ մեկի չխանգարես, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա. էս պահին էս ավտոն ոնց որ թե ոչ մեկին էլ չէր խանգարում:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.07.2015)

----------


## Kuk

Փարքինգի հարցը լուծելն էդքան էլ դժվար չի. էդքան նորակառույց բարձրահարկեր են սարքում խելքից դուրս, որ ոչ էլ մարդիկ առնում են տները, թող էդ շենքերը սարքեն ավտոկայանատեղի: Ավելի լավ ա տասը հարկ բարձրանաս փարկինգ անես, նստես լիֆտ իջնես, քան ութ կռուգ էդ փողոցով ֆռաս, տենց էլ տեղ չգտնես ու եսիմորտեղ կանգնես:

----------

Chuk (13.07.2015), Աթեիստ (13.07.2015), Լեո (14.07.2015), Տրիբուն (14.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> Հա ի՞նչ ա անում որ, միքիչ դրիֆտ արեց էլի, էլ ոնց կլնի: Ես էլ որ հավեսի եմ ընգնում, աէսցեն անջատում եմ սկսում եմ սահել  եթե ոչ մեկի չխանգարես, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա. էս պահին էս ավտոն ոնց որ թե ոչ մեկին էլ չէր խանգարում:


Էս պահին էս ավտոն ոչ ոքի չխանգարեց, բայց եթե սենց շարունակի, մի օր մեկին վնաս ա տալու (ինքն իր գլուխն ուտելը ջհանդամ): 
Ու էդ հաստատ դրիֆտ անելու ամենահարմար տեղը չէր:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասլանյան Արայի էջից էս վիդեոն գտա, էս մասում ոնց-որ պրոծիվ չեն գնում, մեր մոտ հստակ պրոծիվով էին քշում.


Էս ինչ ա՞...

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ինչ ա՞...


Թաղապետարանը ջրոցի ա խաղում ավտոների հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թաղապետարանը ջրոցի ա խաղում ավտոների հետ:


չէ լուրջ... էս ի՞նչ ա

----------


## Chuk

> չէ լուրջ... էս ի՞նչ ա


Թաղապետարանը ջրոցի ա խաղում մեքենաների հետ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թաղապետարանը ջրոցի ա խաղում մեքենաների հետ։


Չուկ, թաղապետարանը ինչի՞ պտի ջրոցի խաղա ավտոների հետ... մեքենաների պարտադիր լավցում ա՞… եսի՞մ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

օլիգարխի հարսանիք ա՞…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, թաղապետարանը ինչի՞ պտի ջրոցի խաղա ավտոների հետ... մեքենաների պարտադիր լավցում ա՞… եսի՞մ…


Վարդավառի օրն առավոտյան իրանց արևին քաղաքում տոնական տրամադրություն էին ստեղծում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վարդավառի օրն առավոտյան իրանց արևին քաղաքում տոնական տրամադրություն էին ստեղծում


դաաաա… էրևում ա ահագին երկար չեմ եղել Հայաստանում… ինչքան բան ա փոխվել…

----------


## anhush

հասարակական տրանսպորիտի հետ կապված իրավիճակը խայտառակ է Հայատանում և ընդանրապես հայկական տրանսպորտային միջոցների հետ ամենուր:
Մեքենաների տեխնիակակն վիճակից քիչ թե շատ հասկանալով Երևանում գերադասում էի ոտքով տեղափոխվել, բայց տաքսի կամ մարշրուտնի չնստել: 




> այսօր առավոտյան Մոսկվայում ոստիկանությունը Երևան ուղևորվող երկու ավտոբուս է տեղափոխել հատուկ տարածք՝ արգելելով շարունակել ճանապարհը: «Ռիա նովոստի» լրատվական գործակալության փոխանցմամբ, դրանց տեխզննման արդյունքում լուրջ խախտումներ են հայտնաբերվել, կաված, մասնավորապես, ավտոբուսների ղեկերի և արգելակման համակարգերի հետ, իսկ վարորդները ուղևորափոխադրումներ են իրականացրել առանց համապատասխան լիցենզիայի և անվտանգության պահանջների կոպիտ խախտումներով:


http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/27346894.html

Հասարակակն տրանսպորտը պետք է միանշանակ անցնի պետական-հասարակական կարգավիճակի, ինչպես է օրինակ Տորոնտոյում: Իսկ Տորոնտոյի հասարկական տրանսպորտի ցանցը համարվում է ըստ արժանավույն լավագույներից մեկը աշխարհում: 
Իհարկե, գինն էլ բավականին բարձր է /տոմսը 3 դոլար/, բայց այստեղ կան լիքը նյուանսներ, որ այդ վճարը դարձնում է մրցունակ:
իսկ Տալլինում ընդանրապես այն ձրի է երկրի քաղաքացիների համար ու աշխատում է ժամացույցի նման ու ժողովուդրը սեփական մեքենա պրակտիկորեն չի օգտագործում:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.11.2015), Արէա (05.11.2015), Տրիբուն (05.11.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ Տալլինում ընդանրապես այն ձրի է երկրի քաղաքացիների համար ու աշխատում է ժամացույցի նման ու ժողովուդրը սեփական մեքենա պրակտիկորեն չի օգտագործում:


Հայաստանում կարելի ա Երևանում աշխատող ճանապարհային ոստիակններին, նրանց մեքենաներն ու վառելիքը ընդհանրապես կրճատել/վերացնել, ու ազատված գումարներն ուղղել հասարակական տրանսպորտի վիճակը լավացնելուն ու ձրի դարձնելուն: 
Արդյունքում երևի հա՛մ հասարակական տրանսպորտի վիճակը կլավանա, հա՛մ էլ երթևության որակը կբարձրանա:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում կարելի ա Երևանում աշխատող ճանապարհային ոստիակններին, նրանց մեքենաներն ու վառելիքը ընդհանրապես կրճատել/վերացնել, ու ազատված գումարներն ուղղել հասարակական տրանսպորտի վիճակը լավացնելուն ու ձրի դարձնելուն: 
> Արդյունքում երևի հա՛մ հասարակական տրանսպորտի վիճակը կլավանա, հա՛մ էլ երթևության որակը կբարձրանա:


Սրան գումարի հազարից ավել ծառայողական ավտոմեքենաները, որի 95%-ը կարելի ա հանել՝ իրա վարորդներով, բենզինով, դիվանով ու քարտուղարուհիով։ Էտ փողերով մետրոյի երկու նոր գիծ կբացվի, տրամվայն էլ վրից։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.11.2015), Լեո (06.11.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՃՈ-ն հաջողությամբ վերադարձել է տուգանք պլոկելու, քերթելու քաղաքականությանը


Կարծում եմ ակումբցիները լավ գիտեն, թե ես ինչքան եմ հետևում Հայաստանի երթևեկությանն ու ՃՈ «աշխատանքին», ու էդքանով կասեմ, որ սա *սուտ ա*։
Ամեն օր տաքսի նստելուց սաղ վարորդներն արձանագրում եմ, որ էլ չկա «տուգանք պլոկելու, քերթելու քաղաքականություն»։

Ու Լիոնի վերաբերմունքն էլ ամեն ռուլ բռնողին պատկերացնելու համար մի հատ *հղում* տամ նայեք։

Ինչ որ հայվան գալիս, փողոցի մեջտեղը կայանում ա, Լիոնն էլ ասում ա բեր բողոքարկենք, որ ԱՐԺԱՆԻ տուգանքը չվճարես։ Որտև սա Լիոնը համարում ա «տուգանք պլոկելու, քերթելու քաղաքականություն»։
Էսքանից հետո Լիոնին համարել մարդը, որը մտահոգված ա երթևեկության խնդիրներով լուրջ չի։

----------

Ներսես_AM (11.12.2019), Վիշապ (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ու չասեք, թե. «_Խախտումներ մի արեք, չեք տուգանվի_» եվրոպական մաքուր և գեղեցիկ, բայց Հայաստանում չգործող թեզը - մեր երկրում շաաաատ դժվար է առանց խախտումի մեքենա վարել։


Հարգելի Lion
Լինելով սկսնակ վարորդ (մեքենա վարում եմ ապրիլից, ՎԻ ստացել եմ սեփական քրտինքով) մինչ օրս ոչ մի խախտում չեմ արել։ Ընդ որում, գնացել եմ Վրաստան ու հետ եմ եկել ու կողքս չի եղել վարորդ, որը ուղղություն տա, ոնց քշեմ։ Հետևաբար, հնարավոր է առանց խախտման մեքենա վարելը։ 

Ասեմ, որ չեմ քշում առաջին շարքով 20կմ/ժ արագությամբ։

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2019), Varzor (12.12.2019), Աթեիստ (11.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2019), Վիշապ (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Elmo

> Chuk- ստատուսի քննարկումից եմ բերել, դե... հիմի, մարդ կա նեԴած ուն ՖԲ-ն...
> 
> Ասում եմ, սենսեյի ականջը խուլ, Նիկոլենք էս իրենց ցանած սերմերը, տոնածառ 1 միլիոն դոլարով և այլն, մոտակա իսկ ընտրություններին տոկոսներով կքաղեն։ Ի դեպ, ՃՈ տուգանքների համար տուրք սահմանելու հարցով վարորդների բողոքների համար էլ՝ հետը։ Գիտե՞ք քանի վարորդ է օֆիսումս ամենաանկեղծ ձևով հայհոյում Նիկոլի՞ն։ Էն Նիկոլին, է, որ անցյալ տարի իրենց աստվածն էր։ Իսկ բոլոր այդ մարդիկ քվեարկելու են, ու հլը բոցը պատկերացրեք, որ ասենք մոտակա նախընտրական արշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ասի՝ մարդը մեր երկրում տուգանքի մատերիալ չի...
> 
> Էն դասականի «Իյա, իրո՞ք»-ի պահը կլինի...


Ախպեր արի սենց նայենք էլի: varks.am-ներով անանաս առնող ու իրա տարեկան աշխատավարձի կեսի չափով նոր տարուն սննդային թունավորման աստիճան խժռող բնակչությունը դեռ շուտ ա սկսել 1 մլն-անոց քաղաքային տոնակատարություններից դժգոհի: Էս ֆիքսենք, գնանք «վարորդներին»: 
Էդ քո օֆիսում որ գալիս բողոքում են, խախտումների տեսանյութերը գոնե նայում ե՞ս: Ասենք ես էլ եմ վարորդ, բայց 6 տարվա մեջ մի հատիկ 2000 դրամ նկարվել եմ, ամաչելով գլուխս կախ դրել մուծել եմ: Որովհետև ես տղամարդ եմ, իսկ տղամարդը իրա արածի համար պետք ա պատասխան տա, ոչ թե ողբ ու լացը դնի, թե «երեխեքիս փողերը տարան, փրկեք»: Ու չգիտես ինչի սաղ իրենց տուգանքները ստանալուց անպայման լացը դնում են թե «երեխուս փողն են տանում», բայց երբեք ոչ մեկ չի ասում «գառաժիս արենդայի փողն են տանում», «մերսման սրահի փողն են տանում», «նոր տարվա սալյուտիս փողն են տանում»: Այսինքն գիտեմ ինչի: Երեխու հացի փողի հետևը թաքնվելը կայֆ ա: 

Ես Նիկոլին չեմ սիրում, ոչ էլ Հայկոին եմ սիրում: Ու ոչ թե նրա համար, որ քո «վարորդներին» իրենց արած խախտումի համար տուգանում են, դու էլ դնում փորձում ես փրկես իրենց(իհարկե զուտ սրտանց, ազնիվ մղումներից ելնելով), այլ նրա համար, որ ահռելի ռեյտինգով եկել ա վլասծի ու նույն քո «վարորդների» վրա մի հատ աժդահա ցավալի ռեֆորմների չի կիրառել: Որ տեսել ա, թե ոնց ա Հայաստանը վերածվում հնամաշ մեքենաների գերեզմանոցի, ոնց ա ամեն հեյվան 150 000 դրամով դառնում օփելի հպարտ հեծյալ ու սկսում նորմալ մարդկանց կյանքը բարդացնել ու ոչ մի բան չի արել: Ես Հայկոին չեմ սիրում նրա համար, որ չի դրել կարմիր գծերը սարքի մի 5000 դրամ, որ ամեն մի տեղից հելնող իրա 32 տարվա վեդրոն չբերի քցի կենտրոնում թողնի գնա Ռաստով: Որ չի դնում մայթերի վրա բետոնից կիսաբլոկներ շարի, որ քո «վարորդները» չբարձրանան հաշմանդամի թեքահարթակը փակեն դու էլ իրենց խախտումները ջրես(էլի հիշեցնեմ, որ լրիվ ազնիվ ու անշահախնդիր հիմունքներով):

Հա, ու ամենաշատը Նիկոլին չեմ սիրում հենց նրա համար, որ քո էգոիստ «վարորդներին» դրեց ու նախկին արածները ներեց: Ու լավ հասկանալով, որ իրա կողքը կանգնել են հետագայում ցմահ առանց տուգանքի քշելու հույսով՝ էդ հույսը չկոտրեց: Չնայած լավ ա, որ տուգանվում են, թե չէ դու ու՞մ, էիր օգնելու: Դու պետք ա սիրես տուգանք գրող ցանկացած իշխանության, որովհետև այլապես քո(անշահախնդիր ու անվարձահատույց) օգնության կարիքը չի լինիլ:

----------

Cassiopeia (11.12.2019), Chuk (11.12.2019), Freeman (11.12.2019), John (11.12.2019), Life (11.12.2019), Varzor (12.12.2019), Աթեիստ (11.12.2019), Արէա (11.12.2019), Հայկօ (11.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2019), Վիշապ (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Կարծում եմ ակումբցիները լավ գիտեն, թե ես ինչքան եմ հետևում Հայաստանի երթևեկությանն ու ՃՈ «աշխատանքին», ու էդքանով կասեմ, որ սա *սուտ ա*։


Դե որ ասեցիր, ես էլ ասեմ՝ վերջին 3 տարում մի քանի հազար գործ է անցել ձեռքովս, լավ գիտեմ որը ոնց է։ Ու նաև լավ գիտեմ և իրավաբանական նրբությունները, և դատական պրակտիկան։




> Ամեն օր տաքսի նստելուց սաղ վարորդներն արձանագրում եմ, որ էլ չկա «տուգանք պլոկելու, քերթելու քաղաքականություն»։


Այլմոլորակային տաքսիստներ են, ապեր - իմ օֆիս գալուց բոլոր վարորդները, հատկապես վերջին փոփոխություններից հետո, սկսում են Նիկոլին հայհոյելուց...




> Ու Լիոնի վերաբերմունքն էլ ամեն ռուլ բռնողին պատկերացնելու համար մի հատ *հղում* տամ նայեք։
> 
> Ինչ որ հայվան գալիս, փողոցի մեջտեղը կայանում ա, Լիոնն էլ ասում ա բեր բողոքարկենք, որ ԱՐԺԱՆԻ տուգանքը չվճարես։ Որտև սա Լիոնը համարում ա «տուգանք պլոկելու, քերթելու քաղաքականություն»։


Փողո՞ց - ու դու ստեղ լուրջ փողոց ես տեսնում կամ գտնում ես, որ վարորդը իրավունք չունե՞ր տեղ կայանել։ Գծանշումները տեսնում ե՞ս, կայանումն արգելող նշան տեսնում ե՞ս... իմ մասնագետ բարեկամ։ Էս եք, էլի, Նիկոլի պաշտպաններդ - մակերեսային մոտեցման տեր մարդիկ, որոնց թվում է, թե իրենք բոլոր մասնագիտություններից ամեն ինչ գիտեն...




> Էսքանից հետո Լիոնին համարել մարդը, որը մտահոգված ա երթևեկության խնդիրներով լուրջ չի։


Հա, բա ոնց - դե հլը մի հատ քո պրակտիկայից պոստիր, եթե էս պարզ օրինակի վրա միանգամից 2 սխալ արեցիր։




> Հարգելի Lion
> Լինելով սկսնակ վարորդ (մեքենա վարում եմ ապրիլից, ՎԻ ստացել եմ սեփական քրտինքով) մինչ օրս ոչ մի խախտում չեմ արել։ Ընդ որում, գնացել եմ Վրաստան ու հետ եմ եկել ու կողքս չի եղել վարորդ, որը ուղղություն տա, ոնց քշեմ։ Հետևաբար, հնարավոր է առանց խախտման մեքենա վարելը։ 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ չեմ քշում առաջին շարքով 20կմ/ժ արագությամբ։


Ինչքան ժամանակ է՞, վարորդ ես, և քանի՞ կմ էս քշել։ Իմ պահով ասեմ, որ վերջին տուգանքս ստացել եմ 2017 թ-ի գարնանը՝ 3.000 դրամի արագաչափ։

Իմ աշխատանքի պահով - ուրեմն, հարգելի *Elmo*, Նիկոլի ՃՈ-ն էնքան «որակով» է աշխատում, որ ՀՀ վարչական դատարանը իմ ամեն 10 հայցից բավարարում է 6-ից ոչ պակասը և 7-ից ոչ ավելը։ Էս, որ դու, ինչպես նաև այս թեմայում մեծախոսողները, զգան ինչպես իմ աշխատանքի բնույթը, այնպես էլ՝ արդյունքները։ Ես բարեգործություն անող չեմ, իմ օֆիսն էլ բարեգործական հիմնարկ չէ, չնայած որ տեղը գալիս է, լավ էլ անում եմ բարեգործություն՝ իմ օֆիսը բիզնես-պռոեկտ է, որով ապրում է մեկ ամբողջ ընտանիք։  Եվ նաև ընդգծեմ՝ *լավ եմ անում*, որ ՃՈ-ին հաղթում եմ և դեռ *քիչ եմ անում* - թող ՃՈ-ն իր հսկայական համակարգով այնքան որակով աշխատի, որ իր դեմ աշխատող իրավաբանը 60-70 տոկոս արդյունավետություն չունենա։ Դուք հլը պատկերացրեք, եթե ես չլինեի, փաստորեն, ամեն 10 տուգանքի որոշումից ամեն 6-7 սխալ համարվածը՝ սա, *ըստ դատարանի վճռի*, Նիկոլի ՃՈ-ն հանգիստ կվերցներ վարորդներից, իսկ Նիկոլի կառավարությունն էլ, էն, էլի, որ հայտարարում է, թե քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի, դրա հիման վրա մեծ-մեծ կհոխորտար, թե բյուջե մուտքեր է ավելացրել, իսկ հետո էլ բարոյական իրավունք ձեռք կբերեր խալի լվալու պես *հիմար* միջոցառման սցենարի համար 300.000 դրամ տալ, դրա ընթացքում 300 դրամով ցելաֆոնե տոպրակ առնել, վերջում էլ 1 միլիոն դոլարի տռճիկ-ամանոր կազմակերպել... սոված մի երկրում։ 

Սա իմ աշխատանքի մասին՝ հարցեր էլի՞ լինեն, ասեք, կպարզաբանեմ։

Իսկ ընդհանուր՝ ասեմ։ Ես առաջ կարծում էի, թե ժողովրդի աջակցությունը *վատնելու հարցում* ռեկորդակիրը բոլոր առումներով Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն է, բայց վերջերս համոզվում եմ, որ մարդամեկը հաստատ նպատակ է դրել այդ ռեկորդը խփել...

----------


## Lion

> Հարգելի Lion
> Լինելով սկսնակ վարորդ (մեքենա վարում եմ ապրիլից, ՎԻ ստացել եմ սեփական քրտինքով) մինչ օրս ոչ մի խախտում չեմ արել։ Ընդ որում, գնացել եմ Վրաստան ու հետ եմ եկել ու կողքս չի եղել վարորդ, որը ուղղություն տա, ոնց քշեմ։ Հետևաբար, հնարավոր է առանց խախտման մեքենա վարելը։ 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ չեմ քշում առաջին շարքով 20կմ/ժ արագությամբ։


Նոր կոլլեգաներիցս մեկը գրեց՝ Արտակը Խաչատրյան, նույն գործի ենք, էլի։ Չէի կարող չկիսվել, իր հումորը միշտ գնահատել եմ։ Եվ այսպես.

Կանոններով «Շրջանաձև երթևեկություն» նշանով կահավորված խաչմերուկ մուտք գործելիս տրանսպորտային միջոցի վարորդը պարտավոր է ճանապարհը զիջել այդպիսի խաչմերուկում երթևեկող տրանսպորտային միջոցներին:

Ու շրջանաձև մուտք գործողի մոտ դրված է <Գլխավոր Ճանապարհ> նշանը:

Բա վարորդները ինչ անեն էս դեպքում?

Գ. Նժդեհի հրապարակում երթևեկողները հարցը ուղղում են ճանապարհային երթևեկության կարգավորման բաժնին: *Ինչի եք մտամոլոր նայում աչքերներիս մեջ*? Մարդիկ հարց են տվել, պատասխանեք...

Լրացնեմ՝ նոր մյուս ՖԲ ընկերս, Արման Սուլեյմանյանը գրումա -



Իսակովի ռազվառոտ դնողները *եզ են*։ Գրեք ատչյոտները տամ)))))

Որ պարզ լինի, էլի, ասեմ - մեր ՃՈ չգիտեմ որ հանճարը Իսակովի վրա՝ Ոստիկանական ակադեմիայի դեմը, լուսացույց է դրել, երթևեկության գոտիները հասցրել է 2-ի և...։ Անմոռանալի զգացողություններն, ի դեմս *անվերջ խցանման մեջ հայտնված վարորդների հիշոցների*, ասում են, այդ վայրում, հատկապես պիկ ժամերին, ապահովված է։ Չեմ փորձել, չգիտեմ, բայց ասում են... տպավորություններն իրոք մոգական են...

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս կառավարությանը քննադատությունների մեջ աղմուկն ու հիսթերիան էնքան շատ ա, որ օգտակար քննադատությունը չի երևում, ընդհանուր ֆոնի վրա մենքակ ղժղժոցն ա երևում, մարդ ուզում ա թքի ու առհասարակ չմասնակցի էլ քննարկումներին։ Էս ղժղժոցի հեղինակներից մեկն էլ Լիոնն ա։
Հիմա էս վերջին գրառման մեջ ճիշտ բան ա ասում՝ «գլխավոր ճանապարհ» են ավելացրել օղակաձևի չորս կողմը, ասենք Դավիթաշենի կալցավոյում, մոմենտ ես էշ շշկռվեցի, քիչ էր մնում ավարյա տայի, լրիվ դեբիլություն ա… ՈՒ երթևեկության կանոնների ու լուսացույցների կարգավորման մեջ լիքը պրիմիտիվ ու խելոք բաներ կարելի է անել, որ վթարներն ու խցանումները պակասեն: Բայց Լիոնը էնքան ուրիշ հավայի ու եկար-բարակ ժխոր էր արեց, որ արդեն ձանձրալի ա բոլորին անդրադառնալը… Լիոն, եթե ուզում ես կառուցողական լինես, կարճ կապի ու էմոցիան պակասեցրու:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ախպեր, մի հատ Աթեիստի անուն ազգանունն ասեք, իմանամ, էլի - կարողա իրական կյանքում դաժե ճանաչենք իրան։ Պաքարում է, լավ է անում, դրանից ավել ի՞նչ ասեմ։

ՃՈ-ն իմն էլ է, բնականաբար, ուղղակի ես իրեն իր այս տեսքով քննադատում եմ, իսկ ոմանք՝ պաշտպանում, այսինքն՝ ՃՈ-ն արդյունքում հենց «իրենցն» է, իմը չէ...

----------


## Chuk

> Ախպեր, մի հատ Աթեիստի անուն ազգանունն ասեք, իմանամ, էլի - կարողա իրական կյանքում դաժե ճանաչենք իրան։ Պաքարում է, լավ է անում, դրանից ավել ի՞նչ ասեմ։
> 
> ՃՈ-ն իմն էլ է, բնականաբար, ուղղակի ես իրեն իր այս տեսքով քննադատում եմ, իսկ ոմանք՝ պաշտպանում, այսինքն՝ ՃՈ-ն արդյունքում հենց «իրենցն» է, իմը չէ...


Մհեր ջան, ամենատարբեր ուժեր, էդ թվում անգամ հենց ՔՊ-ից ու Իմ քայլից, առայսօր քննադատում են իրավական ու դատական համակարգը: Անձամբ ես բոլոր առիթների դեպքում կոնկրետ դրվագներով քննադատում ու պնդում եմ, որ ոչ ոստիկանությունում, ոչ ԱԱԾ-ում, ոչ դատախազությունում, ոչ դատարաններում առ այս պահը իրական բարեփոխում, համակարգային փոփոխություն տեղի չի ունեցել:

----------

Lion (11.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես սաղ օրը ՃՈ-ից եմ բողոքում, բայց ավելի շատ բողոքում եմ էն իրավաբաններից, որ կիսամեռած ՃՈ-ի էն հազվադեպ արձանագրած խախտումների վրա կեղտ են բռնում, որ ակնհայտ խախտում արած, կողքինների վրա թքած «վարորդներին» արդարացնեն, ինչ ա թե «տեսանյութում արգելող նշանը չի երևում»։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ էդ «վարորդի» դիրքից շատ լավ էլ երևում էր։

Էսօր վիճակ ա ստեղծվել, որ նորմալ վարորդը խելոք իրա մեղքը ընդունում ա, գնում տուգանքը վճարում, իսկ Ֆբ-ում մարդը նկար ա գցում, որ *184*կմ/ժ նկարվել ա, ու հարցնում ա «կարա՞նք մի բան անենք»։ Որտև դրանից բեթարն անասուն խախտումներ էլ են բողոքարկվել։

«Վարորդի ընկերը» վախտին հիմնադրվեց, որ պաշտպանի ՃՈ կամայականություններից։ Էսօր մեկը պետք ա, որ ՃՈ-ին պաշտպանի անասուն վարորդներից ու «վարորդի ընկերոջից»։
Էսօրվա փողոցների բառդակի մեջ ինչքան որ Նիկոլն ա մեղավոր իրա կամերա փակելով, նորմալ քաղաքացուն ու ռուլ բռնող ամեն հայվանին նույնացնելով իրա «քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի» արտահայտությամբ, էդ տավարներին միլիոններով պարտքերը ներելով, էդքան էլ էդ տավարներին արդարացնող իրավաբանները։
Էն որ «ես իրան չեմ արդարացնում, բայց ...», բայց իրա փոխարեն մտնում են դատարան ու արդարացնում։

----------

Cassiopeia (11.12.2019), Chuk (11.12.2019), Տրիբուն (11.12.2019)

----------


## John

> Ես սաղ օրը ՃՈ-ից եմ բողոքում, բայց ավելի շատ բողոքում եմ էն իրավաբաններից, որ կիսամեռած ՃՈ-ի էն հազվադեպ արձանագրած խախտումների վրա կեղտ են բռնում, որ ակնհայտ խախտում արած, կողքինների վրա թքած «վարորդներին» արդարացնեն, ինչ ա թե «տեսանյութում արգելող նշանը չի երևում»։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ էդ «վարորդի» դիրքից շատ լավ էլ երևում էր։


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել. ինչպես հաճախ՝ չափազանցնում ես։ Տես, ես եմ ու ոչ այնքան ուշադիր եմ ՃՈ նշանների նկատմամբ, քանզի եզավարի վրես քաշող օպելը, տխմարավարի չթույլատրված տեղով անցնող հետիոտնն ու 20 սմ ասֆալտից ցածր լյուկերն ավելի մեծ վտանգ են ներկայացնում, քան արգելված վայրում կանգնելը 2 րոպեով։ 

Ու, բնականաբար նորմալ ա, որ ասենք 3 ամիսը մեկ, հնարավոր է որ որևէ խախտում անեմ, օրինակ, կայանեմ չթույլատրված վայրում։ Բայց, եղբայր, ես դա չեմ անում գիտակցաբար ու ցինիկաբար (ինչպես համարը փակող ու կանգառում կանգնող օպելիստները), ուղղակի պետք ա էդ տեղում կանգնել, գնահատում եմ իրավիճակը, եթե ոչ մեկի չեմ խանգարում, օքեյ ա, կանգնում եմ։

Ու, երբ որ ինձ որոշում են տուգանք ուղարկել, պարտավոր են բարի լինեն նենց ռակուրսից նկարեն էդ անտերը, որ հստակ երևա. կա արգելող նշան, կա նշանին չենթարկված իմ ավտոն։ Որտև, տուգանքի ապացույցը վիդեոն ա։ Ինձ համար սկզբունքային ա, որ *համոզվեմ խախտել եմ*, նոր մուծեմ։ Եթե չեն համոզում՝ ամեն հնարավոր ճանապարհով ապացուցելու եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ։ Վերջը օրինական պետություն ենք ուզո՞ւմ, թե՞ Սեքյուրիթի դրիմի ոմն տխմար իրա արևին գիր-ղուշ անի ու որոշի ով ա խախտում, իսկ ով՝ չէ։

----------

Lion (12.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Օրինակ բերեմ։

Մեքենային նկարում են ասենք 80կմ/ժ արագությամբ ու պնդում են, որ ընտեղ թույլատրելին 60 էր, այսինքն նկարված վայրից 500 մետր առաջ դրած ա եղել 60 նշանը։
Կոնկրետ կադրում ակնհայտ ա, որ էդ նշանը չի երևում։ Ըստ քեզ դա հի՞մք ա բողոքարկման համար։

----------


## John

> Օրինակ բերեմ։
> 
> Մեքենային նկարում են ասենք 80կմ/ժ արագությամբ ու պնդում են, որ ընտեղ թույլատրելին 60 էր, այսինքն նկարված վայրից 500 մետր առաջ դրած ա եղել 60 նշանը։
> Կոնկրետ կադրում ակնհայտ ա, որ էդ նշանը չի երևում։ Ըստ քեզ դա հի՞մք ա բողոքարկման համար։


Չգիտեմ, Արտ։ Համարժեք օրինակ չի, որտև բնակավայրերում, եթե նույնիսկ որևէ նշան չկա՝ սահմանափակումը 60կմ/ժ ա։

Իսկ կոնկրետ կանգառն արգելող նշանը պետք ա լինի չէ՞ որ կանգառն արգելվի։
Արտ, տուգանքը ինքնանպատակ չպտի լինի։ Երբ ես տեսնում եմ աննասունավարի եւ անպատիժ քշող ոհմակի, միլիոններով ներված տուգանքներով անբարոնեըի, իրանց ֆոնին երբ իմ՝ որևէ մեկին չխանգարող տեղում արված խախտումն արժանի ա տուգանվելու, իրավունք ունե՞մ գոնե օահանջելու, որ ապացույց նեըկայացնեն էդ անտերը։

Իմ համար աբսուրդ ա քո համառությունը էս հարցում։ Հա, ծայրահեղ դեպքեր լինում են, հասկանում եմ, բայց մի՞թե իրավաչափ չի իմ պահանջը. ներկայացրեք խախտումն ապացուցող վիդեո, գնամ մուծեմ էդ անտերը։

Թե չէ նույն տրամաբանությամբ վաղն էլ կարող ա քաղմասից գան, տանեն բաժին, գործ հարուցեն վրես գիշերվա 3ին աղմկելու համար, որ ապացույց էլ ուզեմ՝ որպես հիմք ցույց տան սեքյուրիթի դրիմի օպերատորի՝ դիմացի շենքից նկարած վիդեոն էն մասին, թե ոնց եմ գիշերվա 3ին զարթնել ու գնում զուգարան։

----------

Գաղթական (12.12.2019), Վիշապ (12.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանում իմիջայլոց-յոլա-անպրոֆեսիոնալ-բարդակ վերաբերմունքը շատ խայտառակ զգացվում է ճանապարհատրանսպորտային կարգ ու կանոնի մեջ ու շատ դանդաղ է պրոգրեսը, եթե համարենք որ պրոգրես կա առհասարակ: 
Ոնց ամենուրեք, էստեղ էլ ձևականությունը ավելի առաջնային է, քան թե անվտանգությունը։ Քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի արագության կամերան, եթե դրա տակ կուռկուռի ձագի պես քշողը հենց անցնում ա, դառնում ա շումախեռ։  
Վերջին անգամ գյուղից հետ գալուց թեթև ձյուն էր ու ճամփեքը սառեցին, աչքիս դեմը մի 10 հատ հիմար վթար եղավ, մի քանիսն էլ թռան ճամփից դուրս, որովհետև մարդիկ սառած ճամփի վրա քշելու տարրական կանոններ չգիտեն, չնայած երևի լիքը քշել են։
Ասածս ինչ է, նախ պետք էր վարորդներին կրթել ու կրթելու շարունակական մեխանիզմներ ստեղծել կամերաների տեղը։

----------

Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չգիտեմ, Արտ։ Համարժեք օրինակ չի, որտև բնակավայրերում, եթե նույնիսկ որևէ նշան չկա՝ սահմանափակումը 60կմ/ժ ա։
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ կանգառն արգելող նշանը պետք ա լինի չէ՞ որ կանգառն արգելվի։
> Արտ, տուգանքը ինքնանպատակ չպտի լինի։ Երբ ես տեսնում եմ աննասունավարի եւ անպատիժ քշող ոհմակի, միլիոններով ներված տուգանքներով անբարոնեըի, իրանց ֆոնին երբ իմ՝ որևէ մեկին չխանգարող տեղում արված խախտումն արժանի ա տուգանվելու, իրավունք ունե՞մ գոնե օահանջելու, որ ապացույց նեըկայացնեն էդ անտերը։
> 
> Իմ համար աբսուրդ ա քո համառությունը էս հարցում։ Հա, ծայրահեղ դեպքեր լինում են, հասկանում եմ, բայց մի՞թե իրավաչափ չի իմ պահանջը. ներկայացրեք խախտումն ապացուցող վիդեո, գնամ մուծեմ էդ անտերը։
> 
> Թե չէ նույն տրամաբանությամբ վաղն էլ կարող ա քաղմասից գան, տանեն բաժին, գործ հարուցեն վրես գիշերվա 3ին աղմկելու համար, որ ապացույց էլ ուզեմ՝ որպես հիմք ցույց տան սեքյուրիթի դրիմի օպերատորի՝ դիմացի շենքից նկարած վիդեոն էն մասին, թե ոնց եմ գիշերվա 3ին զարթնել ու գնում զուգարան։


Օրինակը լրիվ համարժեք ա էն իմաստով, որ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ խախտումը երևում ա տեսանյութում, իսկ նշանը՝ չէ։
Ու եթե տեսախցիկի ռակուրսից չի երևում նշանը, չի նշանակում, որ վարորդին էլ չէր երևում։ Դու չես կարա տեսախցիկում չերևալու հիման վրա ասես չէր երևում։ Բայց իրավաբանները հենց տենց էլ անում են ու արդարացնում։

Ու էն ինչը ես օրինակ եմ բերում ռեալ դեպքեր են, ոչ թե «սեքյուրիթի դրիմի օպերատորի՝ դիմացի շենքից նկարած վիդեոն էն մասին, թե ոնց եմ գիշերվա 3ին զարթնել ու գնում զուգարան»։ Դրա համար իմ օրինակը համարժեք ա, քոնը` չէ  :Wink: 

Հենց դրածս հղումը նայի։ Մեկնաբանություններում ասում են, որ թեև արգելով նշան էդ կադրում չկա, բայց կողքի գծանշումներից անկհայտ ա, որ վարորդը հայվան ա, ու մեքենաների ժամփին ա կանգնել։ Բայց Լիոնն ասում ա բեր բողոքարկենք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հայաստանում իմիջայլոց-յոլա-անպրոֆեսիոնալ-բարդակ վերաբերմունքը շատ խայտառակ զգացվում է ճանապարհատրանսպորտային կարգ ու կանոնի մեջ ու շատ դանդաղ է պրոգրեսը, եթե համարենք որ պրոգրես կա առհասարակ: 
> Ոնց ամենուրեք, էստեղ էլ ձևականությունը ավելի առաջնային է, քան թե անվտանգությունը։ Քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի արագության կամերան, եթե դրա տակ կուռկուռի ձագի պես քշողը հենց անցնում ա, դառնում ա շումախեռ։  
> Վերջին անգամ գյուղից հետ գալուց թեթև ձյուն էր ու ճամփեքը սառեցին, աչքիս դեմը մի 10 հատ հիմար վթար եղավ, մի քանիսն էլ թռան ճամփից դուրս, որովհետև մարդիկ սառած ճամփի վրա քշելու տարրական կանոններ չգիտեն, չնայած երևի լիքը քշել են։
> Ասածս ինչ է, նախ պետք էր վարորդներին կրթել ու կրթելու շարունակական մեխանիզմներ ստեղծել կամերաների տեղը։


Վատ քշելն իրա տեղն ունի, բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ եթե վարորդը մենակ կամերա տեսնելուց ա քշում թույլատրելի արագությամբ, ուրեմն կամ պտի ճանապարհները Չվերանորոգես, որ ստիպված դանդաղ քշեն, կամ էլ լիքը կամերա շարես։
Նախատեսվում ա քննությունները խստացնել, բայց ինչքան էլ խստացնեն, սառույցի վրա քշելը հաստատ չեն ստուգելու։

----------

Freeman (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Ես սաղ օրը ՃՈ-ից եմ բողոքում, բայց ավելի շատ բողոքում եմ էն իրավաբաններից, որ կիսամեռած ՃՈ-ի էն հազվադեպ արձանագրած խախտումների վրա կեղտ են բռնում, որ ակնհայտ խախտում արած, կողքինների վրա թքած «վարորդներին» արդարացնեն, ինչ ա թե «տեսանյութում արգելող նշանը չի երևում»։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ էդ «վարորդի» դիրքից շատ լավ էլ երևում էր։
> 
> Էսօր վիճակ ա ստեղծվել, որ նորմալ վարորդը խելոք իրա մեղքը ընդունում ա, գնում տուգանքը վճարում, իսկ Ֆբ-ում մարդը նկար ա գցում, որ *184*կմ/ժ նկարվել ա, ու հարցնում ա «կարա՞նք մի բան անենք»։ Որտև դրանից բեթարն անասուն խախտումներ էլ են բողոքարկվել։
> 
> «Վարորդի ընկերը» վախտին հիմնադրվեց, որ պաշտպանի ՃՈ կամայականություններից։ Էսօր մեկը պետք ա, որ ՃՈ-ին պաշտպանի անասուն վարորդներից ու «վարորդի ընկերոջից»։
> Էսօրվա փողոցների բառդակի մեջ ինչքան որ Նիկոլն ա մեղավոր իրա կամերա փակելով, նորմալ քաղաքացուն ու ռուլ բռնող ամեն հայվանին նույնացնելով իրա «քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի» արտահայտությամբ, էդ տավարներին միլիոններով պարտքերը ներելով, էդքան էլ էդ տավարներին արդարացնող իրավաբանները։
> Էն որ «ես իրան չեմ արդարացնում, բայց ...», բայց իրա փոխարեն մտնում են դատարան ու արդարացնում։


Դու *Ալումյան Հայկից* էլ կբողոքես - դեեե, սաղս էլ գիտենք, Քոչարյանը մեղավոր է, իսկ շատ իրավաբաններ էլ «_կեղտ են բռնում_» նախաքննության և դատաքննության վրա որ իրեն արդարացնեն։ Մոտեցման հարց է, բան չունեմ ասելու, քո ասած երկիրն էլ կարող է լինել, երբ, բոլոր օրենքները, իրավաբաններին և դատարաններին ջնջենք, որից հետո «գիտենք, որ մեղավոր է» սկզբունքով պատժենք մարդուն։ Ուղղակի մի փոքրիկ նրբություն կա, էլի՝ իրավիճակներն հաճախ բարդ են, ինչն էլ հաշվի առնելով, մարդկությունը իրավաբանություն, օրենքներ և դատական նախադեպներ է ստեղծել, որպեսզի արդարադատությունը միշտ դիպուկ լինի։ Դու անում ես *ամենատարածված սխալը*, որ անում են իրավաբանությանը մոտեցած, սակայն նրա բնույթը չընկալած մարդիկ՝ պարզունականացնում ես իրավիճակը, երբ արդյունքում ռիսկ ես ստեղծում ունենալ անարդար դրություն նաև անմեղ անձանց նկատմամբ։




> Օրինակ բերեմ։
> 
> Մեքենային նկարում են ասենք 80կմ/ժ արագությամբ ու պնդում են, որ ընտեղ թույլատրելին 60 էր, այսինքն նկարված վայրից 500 մետր առաջ դրած ա եղել 60 նշանը։
> Կոնկրետ կադրում ակնհայտ ա, որ էդ նշանը չի երևում։ Ըստ քեզ դա հի՞մք ա բողոքարկման համար։


*Այո, հիմք է, այն էլ ինչ հիմք*։  Պնդում են, որ այնտեղ 80 կմ/ժ է՞, ես էլ պնդում եմ, որ այնտեղ *չկա* նման նշան։ Ու նաև ավելացնում եմ կանոները, որոնք նախատեսված են մեր օրենսդրությամբ.

- կամեռաների տուգանքների գործով *միակ* ապացույցը լուսանկարն ու տեսանյութն է, արագաչափի դեպքում՝ գործնականում միայն լուսանկարը,
- ապացուցման բեռը *կրում է տուգանողը*, իսկ չփարատված կասկածները փարատվում են վարորդի օգտին։

Եվ այսպես, քո բերած օրինակի վրա խոսենք՝ զուտ լուսանկարով ապացուցիր, որ... այնտեղ 80 կմ/ժ սահմանող նշան կա՝ փարատիր բոլոր կասկածները, լսում եմ։



> Օրինակը լրիվ համարժեք ա էն իմաստով, որ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ խախտումը երևում ա տեսանյութում, իսկ նշանը՝ չէ։
> Ու եթե տեսախցիկի ռակուրսից չի երևում նշանը, չի նշանակում, որ վարորդին էլ չէր երևում։ Դու չես կարա տեսախցիկում չերևալու հիման վրա ասես չէր երևում։ Բայց իրավաբանները հենց տենց էլ անում են ու արդարացնում։
> 
> Ու էն ինչը ես օրինակ եմ բերում ռեալ դեպքեր են, ոչ թե «սեքյուրիթի դրիմի օպերատորի՝ դիմացի շենքից նկարած վիդեոն էն մասին, թե ոնց եմ գիշերվա 3ին զարթնել ու գնում զուգարան»։ Դրա համար իմ օրինակը համարժեք ա, քոնը` չէ 
> 
> Հենց դրածս հղումը նայի։ Մեկնաբանություններում ասում են, որ թեև արգելով նշան էդ կադրում չկա, բայց կողքի գծանշումներից անկհայտ ա, որ վարորդը հայվան ա, ու մեքենաների ժամփին ա կանգնել։ Բայց Լիոնն ասում ա բեր բողոքարկենք։


Յա, իրո՞ք։ Իմ լավ մասնագետ, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ ՀՀ վճռաբեկ դատարանի քաղաքացիական և վարչական գործերով պալատը միանգամից *երկու* նախադեպային որոշում ունի, համաձայն որոնց, եթե նշանը չի երևում տեսանյութում, ապա արարքը չի կարող հիմնավորված համարվել, իսկ անձն էլ չի կարող մեղավոր համարվել։ Հերթական մակերեսային մոտեցումն իրավաբանությանը...

Իրավաբանությունն իրականում ավելի բարդ մի մասնագիտություն է, հարգելիս, քան թվում է քեզ։

----------


## John

> Օրինակը լրիվ համարժեք ա էն իմաստով, որ լինում են դեպքեր, երբ խախտումը երևում ա տեսանյութում, իսկ նշանը՝ չէ։
> Ու եթե տեսախցիկի ռակուրսից չի երևում նշանը, չի նշանակում, որ վարորդին էլ չէր երևում։ Դու չես կարա տեսախցիկում չերևալու հիման վրա ասես չէր երևում։ Բայց իրավաբանները հենց տենց էլ անում են ու արդարացնում։
> 
> Ու էն ինչը ես օրինակ եմ բերում ռեալ դեպքեր են, ոչ թե «սեքյուրիթի դրիմի օպերատորի՝ դիմացի շենքից նկարած վիդեոն էն մասին, թե ոնց եմ գիշերվա 3ին զարթնել ու գնում զուգարան»։ Դրա համար իմ օրինակը համարժեք ա, քոնը` չէ 
> 
> Հենց դրածս հղումը նայի։ Մեկնաբանություններում ասում են, որ թեև արգելով նշան էդ կադրում չկա, բայց կողքի գծանշումներից անկհայտ ա, որ վարորդը հայվան ա, ու մեքենաների ժամփին ա կանգնել։ Բայց Լիոնն ասում ա բեր բողոքարկենք։


Արտակ ջան, արի մի հատ ֆիքսենք էլի, դու օրենքի գերակայությա՞ն երկիր ես ուզում, թե՞ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ինչը օքեյ ա, այ տենց պետություն) 

Եղբայր, առանց ապացույցի տուգանքը էդ 3.14 ա։ Իզուր չի ժողովուրդն ասում, որ ձու գողացողը ձի էլ կգողանա։ Եթե համակերպվենք էդ տրամաբանության հետ՝ վաղն էլ առանց ապացույցի բռնաբարության համար կարան դատեն. թե բա գործիքն ունես, ինքն էլ աշխատող։ 

Իմ պատկերացրած իրավական պետությունը տենց չի աշխատում։ Մի մեծ դժվարություն չի ամեն կամեռային մոտ 2 նշան դնել, որ հենց նկարի էդ անտեր արագաչափը, կադրում պարտադիր էդ նշաներից մեկն էլ երևա։ 

Իսկ չթույլատրված տեղ կայանելուց էլ որ նկարում են՝ երկու կամեռայի համադրությամբ ա պետք արձանագրել խախտումը. մի ռակուրսից որ ավտոն ու արգելող նշանը երևան, մյուս ռակուրսից էլ որ ավտոյի համարները հստակ երևան։ 

Լուծումնեը միշտ էլ կարելի ա գտնել Արտ ջան, բայց  ՃՈյի՝ տարիներով իրագործածը լուծում չի, եզություն ա։ Էդ նույն սկզբունքով, առանց ապացույցի  տարիներով մարդիկ են դատվել ու ճակատագրեր են խեղվել։ Ի վերջո դո՞ւրս ենք գալու էդ սրբապիղծ իրավիճակից ու օրինական պետություն դառնալու ճամփեն բռնենք, թե՞ մեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով խախտում ա՝ վառենք գնա, էն բանից անեմ օրենքն էլ, կանոնն էլ, իրավական պետության երազանքն էլ հետը։

----------

Lion (12.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Արագության սահմանափակումը ֆիքսող նշանի առկայությունը պարտադիր չի նկարում լինի՝ ըստ իս:
Պիտի որ հայտնի լինի, թե որտեղ ինչքան ա թույլատրելին: Իսկ եթե հայտնի չի, ուրեմն առաջինն էդ բացն ա պետք լրացնել, որ մարդը հնարավորություն ունենա, նկարվելու վայրն իմանալով, մտնել օնլայն ստուգելու, թե կոնկրետ էդ փողոցի էդ հատվածի սահմանափակումն ինչքան ա:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա չնախատեսված վայրերում կայանելուն՝ կարծում եմ վաղուց արդեն ժամանակն ա, որ Հայաստանում էլ անցնեն շրջիկ ստուգողների:
Այսինքն՝ մեկի ձեռքը բլոկնոտ ու կամերա են տալիս, հելնում ընկնում ա քուչեքը: Որտեղ սխալ կայանած մեքենա ա տեսնում՝ շտրաֆը գրում, վարորդի համար ծանուցում ա թողնում, կայանած սխալ դիրքն էլ ձեռքի կամերայով ուզած դիրքից նկարում:

Տենց խախտումներն էլ կտրուկ կնվազեն, որտև չգիտես, թե շրջիկ ստուգողը երբ ու որտեղից կգա:
Նենց չի, որ նայես կամերա չկա, ինչ ուզես անես..

----------

John (12.12.2019), Rammstein (18.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

*Գաղթական* ջան, իսկ այդ «հայտնի»-ի պահը ո՞նց ֆիքսենք։ Օրինակ, ՃՈ-ն ասում է՝ 50կմ/ժ արագության սահմանափակման գոտում երթևեկել է 80 կմ/ժ։ Հիմա ո՞նց անենք, որ հաստատ իմանանք, նշանն այնտեղ կա՞, թե՞ ոչ։

Ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, դու մաքուր տրամաբանությամբ ես դատում, սակայն այս բոլոր հարցերը վաղուց արդեն քննարկման առարկա են դատական պրակտիկայում և իրենց նրբություններն ունեն։

----------


## Գաղթական

> *Գաղթական* ջան, իսկ այդ «հայտնի»-ի պահը ո՞նց ֆիքսենք։ Օրինակ, ՃՈ-ն ասում է՝ 50կմ/ժ արագության սահմանափակման գոտում երթևեկել է 80 կմ/ժ։ Հիմա ո՞նց անենք, որ հաստատ իմանանք, նշանն այնտեղ կա՞, թե՞ ոչ։
> 
> Ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, դու մաքուր տրամաբանությամբ ես դատում, սակայն այս բոլոր հարցերը վաղուց արդեն քննարկման առարկա են դատական պրակտիկայում և իրենց նրբություններն ունեն։


Նշանն իհարկե պիտի լինի:
Իսկ եթե նշանի հետ ինչ-որ բան է եղել ու հնարավոր է ապացուցել, որ այն չկա, ուրեմն խախտումն էլ պիտի փջվի:

Իմ ասածը այն մասին էր, որ նշանի չնկատելով կամ դա անտեսելով են արագությունը գերազանցում:
Քեզ ծանուցում ա գալիս, որ x փողոցի վրա դու 80կմ/ժ ես զարգացրել՝ թույլատրված 50-ի փոխարեն:
Դու կասկածում ես՝ խի էդ x-ի վրա թույլատրելին 80 է՞ր, թե՞ 50:
Մտնում ես սայտ, փողոցների անվանացանկը բացում ստուգում:

----------


## Lion

> Նշանն իհարկե պիտի լինի:
> Իսկ եթե նշանի հետ ինչ-որ բան է եղել ու հնարավոր է ապացուցել, որ այն չկա, ուրեմն խախտումն էլ պիտի փջվի:
> 
> Իմ ասածը այն մասին էր, որ նշանի չնկատելով կամ դա անտեսելով են արագությունը գերազանցում:
> Քեզ ծանուցում ա գալիս, որ x փողոցի վրա դու 80կմ/ժ ես զարգացրել՝ թույլատրված 50-ի փոխարեն:
> Դու կասկածում ես՝ խի էդ x-ի վրա թույլատրելին 80 է՞ր, թե՞ 50:
> Մտնում ես սայտ, փողոցների անվանացանկը բացում ստուգում:


Եվ կրկին ոչ - *վարորդը խնդիր չունի ապացուցել*, նշանը կա՞, չկա՞, նրա հետ ինչ որ բան եղե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ։ Այդ հարցերին պետք է պատասխանի տուգանողը, որը, սակայն, որպես ապացույց ունենալով միայն արագաչափի լուսանկարը, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն էլ չի կարողանա պատասխանել այդ հարցին։ Եվ ինչ անե՞լ - հավատալ, որ 50 կմ/ժ սահմանափակումը եղել է, իսկ վարորդը նշանի պահանջ է՞ խախտել։ Բա որ ու, ասենք, հենց մեր վարորդի անցումից 5 րոպե առաջ մի բեռնատար տապալել է այդ նշանը կամ մի գյուղացի պոկել է այն, տարել, թոնրի կափարիչ է սարքել - դուրս չեկա՞վ, որ մեր վարորդը մեղք չունի, մենք իրեն անմեղ տուգանեցինք։

Սա ընդունելի է՞։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպեր, մի հատ Աթեիստի անուն ազգանունն ասեք, իմանամ, էլի - կարողա իրական կյանքում դաժե ճանաչենք իրան։


Սմբատ Արդարամիտ ․․․ դու հաստատ իրան կիմանաս, պատմական դեմք ա  :LOL:

----------

Elmo (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Սմբատ Արդարամիտ ․․․ դու հաստատ իրան կիմանաս, պատմական դեմք ա


Իմացանք արդեն, ապեր, մի տանջվիր՝ ՖԲ-ում հայտնի Արտակ Պաստաֆարիան Գաբոյանն է, կապերն էլ արդեն տեսա, նկարն էլ։ Բայց զարմանալի է այս ագրեսիան, Արտակի հետ վատ չենք եղել, որ կոմպս վերջերս փչացել էր, ինքը KDWIN-ի պահով դզեց։

Արտակ-Աթեիստ ջան, կարողա՞ ծանր ես տարել էս վերջին քննադատություններս բալային համակարգի և հատկապես պետական տուրքի պահով, ագրեսիայիդ պատճառը դա է։ Եթե էդա, ապեր, թարգի, լուրջ չի մասնագիտական տարաձայնությունը տենց անձնավորել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանում իմիջայլոց-յոլա-անպրոֆեսիոնալ-բարդակ վերաբերմունքը շատ խայտառակ զգացվում է ճանապարհատրանսպորտային կարգ ու կանոնի մեջ ու շատ դանդաղ է պրոգրեսը, եթե համարենք որ պրոգրես կա առհասարակ: 
> Ոնց ամենուրեք, էստեղ էլ ձևականությունը ավելի առաջնային է, քան թե անվտանգությունը։ Քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի արագության կամերան, եթե դրա տակ կուռկուռի ձագի պես քշողը հենց անցնում ա, դառնում ա շումախեռ։  
> Վերջին անգամ գյուղից հետ գալուց թեթև ձյուն էր ու ճամփեքը սառեցին, աչքիս դեմը մի 10 հատ հիմար վթար եղավ, մի քանիսն էլ թռան ճամփից դուրս, որովհետև մարդիկ սառած ճամփի վրա քշելու տարրական կանոններ չգիտեն, չնայած երևի լիքը քշել են։
> Ասածս ինչ է, նախ պետք էր վարորդներին կրթել ու կրթելու շարունակական մեխանիզմներ ստեղծել կամերաների տեղը։


Երեկ ավտոյով Վրացականից Ուլնեցի, ասել է թե երեք-չորս կանգառ նու մոտ 2կմ ճանապարհ, մեկ ու կես ժամում եմ հասել։ 

Ինչի՞, որովհետև եթե քսան վարորդից գոնե մեկը ոչխար ա, մենակով, մի ձեռքով ղեկի 20 աստիճան շարժումով, կամ մենակ աջ ոտով, այսինքն մարմնի 20%-ն ու չեղած ուղեղի 3%-ն օգտագործելով, կարա հազար կիլոմետրանոց պռոբկա կսարքի։ Ստեղ օրենք, նշան, պռավի քննություն, հիսուն հատ կամեռա, գայիշնիկների մի ցելի վաշտ ․․․ չի օգնում։ Ու հենց էս վարորդներն են որ աջ ու ձախ սաղին սիգնալ են տալիս, անասունի պես են քշում, վերջում էլ գնում են ու բողոքակում են տուգանքները։ 

Ու էն որ իրանք իրավունք ունեն բողոքարկելու, ու փաստաբաններն էլ իրանց օգնում են էտ հարցում, կոչվում ա իրավունքի չարաշահում: Ու էտ իրավունքի չարաշահումը կատարվում ա մեր բոլորի նեռվերի, առողջության, ժամանակի ու հաճախ նաև գույքի հաշվին։ Քանի որ 800 դոլարով 20 տարվա ավտո ներմուծած, իրա գույքի վրա թքած ունեցող ոչխար վարորդը, թքած ունի նաև մնացած բոլոր վարորդների գույքի ու ժամանակի վրա, ու ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն չի ուզում կրի իրա արարքների համար, ու նույնիսկ 1000 դրամանոց հիմնականում շատ տեղին տուգանքը, գնում բողոքարկում ա։ 

Փաստաբաներն էլ ասում են իրա իրավունքն ա, դեռ մի բան էլ ուզում են որ բողոքակումը մուֆթա լինի, քանի որ պետությունը տուրքի տեսքով վարորդի ձեռցի առնում ա էն գումարը, որը պիտի փաստաբանը առներ, որ արդարացի տուգանքը բողոքարկեր, ինչ ա թե չորս կամեռայով, բոլոր ռակուսրներով ու արբանյակային նկարներով չի ապացուցվում որ նշանը տեսանելի էր։

----------

Վիշապ (12.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ծանր եմ տանում ակնհայտ լկտի խախտում անողներին արդարացնելդ։

Մարդիկ, որոնք շատ լավ գիտեն, որ ընտեղ սահմանափակում կա, շատ լավ տեսնում են նշանները, գիտակցաբար խախտում են, դու դրանք բողոքարկում ես, որտև «տեսանյութում չի երևում»։

Նույնիսկ եթե վարորդը ընդունում ա իրա սխալը, տակից հայտնվում ա քո նման մի իրավաբան, ու համոզում, որ չմուծի։

Ու ինչքան որ փողոցների պոռնոյի մեջ ՃՈ-ն ա մեղավոր, էդքան էլ դուք, որ անասուններին օգնում եք։

----------

Chuk (12.12.2019), Rammstein (18.12.2019), Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

https://web.facebook.com/groups/DoNo...2183130654183/


Ստեղ էլ լիքը մարդիկ պնդում են, որ հնարավոր ա ամեն օր քշել 200-250կմ, ու ոչ մի խախտում չանել։
Իսկ որ դիտավորյալ խախտում էլ անում են, թեև գիտեն, որ կան բողոքարկելու ձևեր, չի անում, այլ գնում վճարում ա։ Որտև խախտում անելու համար ա եկել տուգանքը։ Անիմաստ չեն գրել։

----------


## Lion

Հարգելի բարեկամներ, մենք ըստ էության սահուն կերպով մոտեցանք գործնական իրավաբանության հիմքում ընկած *բարոյական* հետաքրքիր խնդիրներից մեկին, որը լրացուցիչ պարզաբանման կարիք ունի։ Ու ընենց չի, էլի, որ էս էն «*Սատանայի փաստաբանը*» ֆիլմի միջի տղան եմ կամ թքած ունեմ արդարության և բարոյականության օրենքների վրա։ Այս հարցը, որ հիմա բարձրացնում եք, ես ինձ համար բարձրացրել եմ դեռևս տարիների առաջ և գտել եմ իր բավարար պատասխանը։ Հիմա ինչ կասեմ, փորձեք ճիշտ ընկալել։

Այո, կան անկարգապահ վարորդներ, ինքս էլ եմ նմաններին շատ տեսել, այո, կան անգրագետ վարորդներ, ինձնից լավ էդ չիմանաք, բայց – կա նաև *իրավաբանական մրցակցության սկզբունքը*, որը, եթե մի կողմ թողնենք, արդյունքում արդարությունն էլ անարդարության հետ կգնա։ Սա իրավաբանական մրցակցության հիմքն է։ Ընենց չմտածեք, թե ինչ նոր բան եք ասում – երբ ես դեռ 2016 թ-ի վերջին սկսեցի իմ այս գործունեությունը, ինձ, մասնավորապես նաև ՃՈ տղերքը, հենց էս էին ամենից առաջ ասում, թե, բա. «_Ախպերս, մեղավոր մարդկանց ես արդարացնում_»։ Պատասխանն էսա. «_Անկախ այն բանից, մենք մեղավոր կհամարենք մարդուն, թե չենք համարի, անձի մեղավորությունը որոշելու բացառիկ իրավունքը պատկանում է դատարանին և, եթե մենք ուզում ենք իրավական պետություն ունենալ, իսկ մենք բոլորս, համենայն դեպս այս թեմայում զրույց վարողները, հաստատ այդ ուզում ենք, ապա պետք է պահպանենք իրավական պետությանը բնորոշ անհրաժեշտ ատրիբուտիկան, որի մեջ առաջնայինը անձի մեղքը միայն դատարանով ապացուցված լինելու հանգամանքն է_»։

*Մյուս կողմից գանք* – ինձ ասում են. «_Ախր ակնհայտ է, որ մարդը խախտում է արել, իսկ դու իրենց փրկում ես_»։ Պատասխանը միանշանակ է, ասել եմ և կրկին կասեմ. «_Լավ եմ անում_»։ Ու լավ եմ անում *ոչ թե նրա համար*, որ դրանից փող ունեմ, թեև դա էլ անտեսել չի կարելի, այլ *ամենից առաջ հենց նրա համար*, որ, ուշադրություն, _ՃՈ-ն սկսի նորմալ աշխատել_։ 

Այսինքն, ես մեր ՃՈ-ի, ի դեպ, ոչ միայն ՃՈ-ի, հարկայինն էլ, քաղաքապետարանն էլ, տարաբնույթ տեսոչությունները ևս ոչինչ, *մշտական և վտանգավոր հակառակորդն եմ*, որը, իր ուժերի ներածի չափով, անվերջ օգտվում է իրենց սխալներից։ Եվ կրկին կրկնեմ՝ *լավ եմ անում, որ օգտվում եմ*։ Ինչո՞ւ – պատասխանը, եթե զուտ սուբյեկտիվ ֆինանսական պահը թողնենք, կրկին պարզ է՝ _ես օգնում եմ ՃՈ-ին ավելի լավը դառնալ_, իմ հաղթանակներից ամեն մեկից հետո մեր ՃՈ-ն պետք է ինքն իր համար հետևություններ անի, վերլուծի, ինչու՞ պարտվեց, հասկանա այդ, ընկալի, թե դատարանն ինչո՞ւ իմ կողմն անցավ, որի արդյունքում ուղղի, ճշգրտի իր վարքագիծը։ Այսինքն ես մեր պետական մարմինների համար յուրօրինակ *սպարինգ-պարտնյոր եմ*, որը մշտապես ստիպում է իրենց լավը լինել կամ ֆորմի մեջ մնալ, ընդ որում ամենևին էլ իմ խնդիրը չէ, որ պարտություններից հետևություններ չեն արվում։ 

Եվ այսպես, ես անվերջ ձգտում եմ լավը դարձնել մեր պետական համակարգը, սակայն այն *շարունակում է մնալ վատը*։ Պարզ մի օրինակ - իմ օֆիսում ամեն մի պարտությունը *ուշադիր վերլուծվում է և շատ արագ արվում են պետք եղած հետևություններ*, ճշգրտելով հետագա վարքագիծը, մենք *անչափ ուշադիր ենք* դատական պրակտիկային, ես Հայաստանում լավագույններից գիտեմ ՀՀ վարչական դատարանի դատավորների ոչ միայն անձնական և գործնական հատկանիշները գործի մեջ, այլև նույնիսկ այն, թե կոնկրետ իրավիճակի վերաբերյալ դատավորն ի՞նչ կարծիք ունի և իրենից ի՞նչ սպասել։ Բանը հասնում է նույնիսկ նրան, որ, կախված այն բանից, թե գործը որ դատավորի վրա կմակագրվի, ես հաճախ ի վիճակի եմ գուշակել նույնիսկ գործի ելք դեռ վչճիռ չեղած, ընդ որում դեռ չեմ ասում այն մասին, որ, ըստ իրավիճակի, ես գիտեմ նաև, թե նիստի ժամանակ որ դատավորին ինչ է սիրում կամ ինչ չի սիրում և իրեն ինչ չասել, ասել կամ ասածն ի՞նչ կերպ ասել։ Կան նաև բազում այլ նրբություններ...

*Հիմա ասածս ի՞նչ է* 

Նորմալ, զարգանալ ձգտող պետական համակարգի համար ինձ նման մարդիկ, որոնք մշտապես _թեսթավորում են պետական համակարգը_, քաշով մեկ ոսկի պետք է լինեն, ընդ որում չպետք է բացառվի նաև ինձ «վերագնելու» տարբերակը՝ պաշտոն և բարձր աշխատավարձ առաջարկելու միջոցով փորձ արվի այն, ինչ ես այս կողմից լավ գիտեմ, օգտագործել այն կողմից, թեև իհարկե դեռ հարց է, կհամաձայնե՞մ ես խրամատը փոխել, թե՞ ոչ։ Արդյունքում, սակայն, չի արվում, _ոչինչ չի արվում_, իսկ պետական մարմիններն էլ շարունակում են իրենց տապոռային, ոչ ճկուն և դանդաղամիտ վարքագիծը՝ չձգտելով մազաչափ իսկ ավելի լավը դառնալ, ընդ որում, վերջնականապես հուսահատվելով ինձ և իմ նման մարդկանց դուրս մղել դաշտից, նրանք անցնում են _չոր տապոռային սովետի_ մեթոդներին՝ դիմացս փակելով վերադաս բողոքարկումը որպես պարտադիր սահմանելով, իսկ հունվարի 1-ից էլ՝ պետական տուրք սահմանելով։ Հասկանում ե՞ք ասածս, զգում ե՞ք, որ դա ճանապարհ չէ, դա, առավելագույնը, վերադարձ է սովետին, քանզի բոլորիս համար էլ պարզ է, եթե ես չեղա, պետական մարմինն իրեն ավելի ազատ կզգա, ինքն իրեն ավելի անկաշկանդ կզգա քաղաքացուն գռփելիս, մեզ պես մարդիկ պետք են, որ պետական մարմինը միշտ զգաստ լինի։

Նայեք, տարրական մի օրինակ բերեմ - Վճռաբեկի _միանգամից երկու նախադեպեր_ ասում են՝ եթե տեսանյութում նշանը չի երևում, վերջ, արարքը հիմնավորված չէ։ Վերջին 1.5 տարում էս հարցում գրեթե 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք ունեմ։ Իսկ հիմա հարց՝ _հարգելի ՃՈ, ինչո՞ւ չես վերափոխվում, ինչո՞ւ չես վերանայում քո վարքագիծը, չէ՞ որ ակնհայտ է, հասա՞վ նման գործը դատարան, դու պարտվելու ես_։ Ասենք, իմ օֆիսում լիներ, վաղուց, շաաաատ վաղուց կամ կամեռաների դիրքն էինք փոխել, կամ մի նոր բան էինք հորինել, իսկ նրանք հիմա փոխարենը... նստած տպում ու տպում են էդ գործերը, որոնք դատարանում հաստատ պարտվելու են։ *Ինչո՞ւ, էլի, էսա՞ ձեր վարքագիծը, էսա՞ նոր Հայաստանի ՃՈ-ն*, կարողա՞ նրա համար են անում, որ քաղաքացին, չիմանալով մուծի, իսկ եթե որոշի էլ դիմադրել, ապա ինձ չդիմի, քանի որ ըստ նոր կարգի պիտի սկզբում ՃՈ դիմի և ՃՈ-ն գոնե այդ ժամանակ երևի այնքան խելք կունենա, որ չի թողնի նման ակտերը դատարան հասնեն։ Նայեք, էլի *մելկի ժյուլիկություն*, որը հարիր չէ ոչ նոր Հայաստանին, ոչ էլ Նիկոլին՝ նա վսյակի տուգանում են մարդուն, հետո, եթե տուգանվողը հանկարծ բիթի լինի, իրենց ապահովագրում են դատական ծախս վճարելուց, ասում են՝ _լաաաավվվ, մենք ժյուլիկ ենք, ջոգինք, որ ջոգել ես, արի մեզ մոտ՝ կվերացնենք այդ ակտը_։ Ասենք, ես չէ դուք, էլի, նոր Հայաստանում էս տեղիյա՞։

Այլ օրինակ՝ ՀՀ վճռաբեկ դատարանը կանգնեց, ցելի որոշում ընդունեց, որ, հարգելի քաղաքապետարան, սենց ու սենց, էն ձևով, որ տուգանում ես քաղաքացիներին կարմիր գծերի համար, _սխալա_ – պարզ ու հստակ ասեց։ Իսկ հիմա 3 անգամից գուշակեք, թե ի՞նչ է անում Հայկոյի քաղաքապետարանը։ Եթե չգուշակեցի՞ք՝ ասեմ – շարունակում է տուգանել, դատարաններում գրեթե 100 տոկոսով պարտվում է, զատո... չիմացող քաղաքացիներից գումար է կորզում։ Ըստ էության քաղաքապետարանում հաշվարկել են, որ ավելի ձեռնտու է վսյո ժե չփոխվելը, թեկուզ որոշ տուգանքներ կորցնելով և ինձ դատական ծախս մուծվելով, բայց փոխարենը ավելի մեծ քանակի գումար չիմացող քաղաքացների ձեռքից խլելով։

Էսա, սաղ փիլիսոփայությունն ու սաղ պրակտիկան, էսա, որ ինձ նման մարդուն նեռվայնացնումա, որովհետև ինձ նման մարդն ուզում է հզոր, կայացած և ուժեղ պետական կառույցներով երկիր ունենալ, ոչ թե տեսնել փող կլպելու սովետական, սերժա-քոչական տապոռային քաղաքականության շարունակում։

Ու էսքանից հետո ասեք, որ ես պետք չեմ, անպետք կամ, առավել ևս՝ անբարոյական գործ եմ անում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարմիր գծերը ես էլ չեմ վճարում, բալարին ել կոչ եմ անում չվճարել, մինչև օրենքը խելքի չբերեն։
Որտև դա բացասաբար չի ազդում ընդհանուր երթևեկության վրա։
Իսկ դիտավորկյալ խախտում անողողին արդարացնելը միայն վատ ա ազդում։

Ակնհայտ ա, որ Ճո-ն էդ ձևով չի սովորում, իրանց ինչ որ բան հասկացնելու էդ մոտեցումը չի աշխատում, բայց անասուն «վարորդներն» օր օրի շատանում են, որտև արժանի պատիժ չեն ստանում։

Դրա համար ես պնդում եմ, որ քո արածը նույնքան վատ բան ա, ինչքան ՃՈ-ի անգործությունն ու վատ աշխատանքը։

----------


## Chuk

Ես վերջապես հասկացա, որ պաշտոն ես ուզում, չեն տալիս, դրա համար ես սենց լարված ։ճ

Տվյալներդ կադրային բանկ ուղարկի, մեկ էլ տեսար նկատեցին ։ճ

----------


## Lion

> Կարմիր գծերը ես էլ չեմ վճարում, բալարին ել կոչ եմ անում չվճարել, մինչև օրենքը խելքի չբերեն։
> Որտև դա բացասաբար չի ազդում ընդհանուր երթևեկության վրա։
> Իսկ դիտավորկյալ խախտում անողողին արդարացնելը միայն վատ ա ազդում։
> 
> Ակնհայտ ա, որ Ճո-ն էդ ձևով չի սովորում, իրանց ինչ որ բան հասկացնելու էդ մոտեցումը չի աշխատում, բայց անասուն «վարորդներն» օր օրի շատանում են, որտև արժանի պատիժ չեն ստանում։
> 
> Դրա համար ես պնդում եմ, որ քո արածը նույնքան վատ բան ա, ինչքան ՃՈ-ի անգործությունն ու վատ աշխատանքը։


Էլի չէ, եղբայր - դա նույն «սամասուդի» քաղաքականությունն է՝ ՃՈ մակարդակում։ Մենք պետք է հասնենք նրան, որ արդարություն տիրի, ոչ թե «աչքաչափով սամասուդ անենք»։ Դա ուղի չէ։ Իմ ասած դեպքում, սակայն, մենք կունենաք արդարն ու անարդարը ջոգող, քաղաքացուն չպլոկող պետական համակարգ։




> Ես վերջապես հասկացա, որ պաշտոն ես ուզում, չեն տալիս, դրա համար ես սենց լարված ։ճ
> 
> Տվյալներդ կադրային բանկ ուղարկի, մեկ էլ տեսար նկատեցին ։ճ


Ապեր, լավ էլի - անցած տարի ասեիր, գուցե, բայց հիմա ես մի տեսակ արդեն չեմ ուզում... լուրջ  :Think:

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> https://web.facebook.com/groups/DoNo...2183130654183/
> 
> Ստեղ էլ լիքը մարդիկ պնդում են, որ հնարավոր ա ամեն օր քշել 200-250կմ, ու ոչ մի խախտում չանել։
> Իսկ որ դիտավորյալ խախտում էլ անում են, թեև գիտեն, որ կան բողոքարկելու ձևեր, չի անում, այլ գնում վճարում ա։ Որտև խախտում անելու համար ա եկել տուգանքը։ Անիմաստ չեն գրել։


Եղբայր, շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի ոչ թե "քանի՞ կիլոմետր" այլ "որտե՞ղ"։
Ահավոր շատ է հանդիպում, երբ ստիպված ես լինում խախտում կատարել՝ մեկ այլ վարորդի կատարած խախտման հետևանքով։
Օրինակ՝ աջ շրջադարձ պիտի կատարես, բայց աջ երթևեկելի գոտում, խաչմերուկին մոտ, մեքենա կա կայանված։ Ուզած, թե չուզած երկրորդ գծից ես աջ մտնում։ Ու եթե դրան խիստ նայենք՝ դա խախտում է, բայց Լիոնի նման փաստաբաններն այդպիսի "խախտումները" ջրում են  :Wink: 

Քիչ չեն դժվար տեսանելի կամ տեսադաշտից դուրս դրված ճանապարհային նշանները։ Եթե էդ ճանապարհին լավ ծանոթ չես՝ խախտում անելու թեկնածու ես։

Ահռելի մեծ աշխատանք ունեն ՀՀ երթևեկությունը կարգավորելու համար, այդ թվում և խախտումների դիմաց խիստ պատիժներ սահմանելով։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եղբայր, շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի ոչ թե "քանի՞ կիլոմետր" այլ "որտե՞ղ"։
> Ահավոր շատ է հանդիպում, երբ ստիպված ես լինում խախտում կատարել՝ մեկ այլ վարորդի կատարած խախտման հետևանքով։
> Օրինակ՝ աջ շրջադարձ պիտի կատարես, բայց աջ երթևեկելի գոտում, խաչմերուկին մոտ, մեքենա կա կայանված։ Ուզած, թե չուզած երկրորդ գծից ես աջ մտնում։ Ու եթե դրան խիստ նայենք՝ դա խախտում է, բայց Լիոնի նման փաստաբաններն այդպիսի "խախտումները" ջրում են 
> 
> Քիչ չեն դժվար տեսանելի կամ տեսադաշտից դուրս դրված ճանապարհային նշանները։ Եթե էդ ճանապարհին լավ ծանոթ չես՝ խախտում անելու թեկնածու ես։
> 
> Ահռելի մեծ աշխատանք ունեն ՀՀ երթևեկությունը կարգավորելու համար, այդ թվում և խախտումների դիմաց խիստ պատիժներ սահմանելով։


Պտի խնդրեմ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերես, թե վերջին անգամ երբ ա եղել, որ ուրիշի պատճառով խախտում անես, ու դրա համար քեզ ակտ գա։

----------


## Lion

> Եղբայր, շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի ոչ թե "քանի՞ կիլոմետր" այլ "որտե՞ղ"։


Իհարկե։




> Ահավոր շատ է հանդիպում, երբ ստիպված ես լինում խախտում կատարել՝ մեկ այլ վարորդի կատարած խախտման հետևանքով։


Դե, մեր ՃՈ-ին էլ աստված տվել, չի խնայել...




> Օրինակ՝ աջ շրջադարձ պիտի կատարես, բայց աջ երթևեկելի գոտում, խաչմերուկին մոտ, մեքենա կա կայանված։ Ուզած, թե չուզած երկրորդ գծից ես աջ մտնում։ Ու եթե դրան խիստ նայենք՝ դա խախտում է, բայց Լիոնի նման փաստաբաններն այդպիսի "խախտումները" ջրում են


Դա խախտում չէ, իրավաբանության մեջ դա կոչվում է ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության վիճակ։




> Քիչ չեն դժվար տեսանելի կամ տեսադաշտից դուրս դրված ճանապարհային նշանները։ Եթե էդ ճանապարհին լավ ծանոթ չես՝ խախտում անելու թեկնածու ես։


Ավելացրու նաև՝ թակարդ արագաչափերը, օրինակ, Դիլիջանից դուրս եկող հայտնի թակարդը, որի առկայությունը պրիվատ զրույցներում նույնիսկ դատավորներն են ընդունում։




> Ահավոր շատ է հանդիպում, երբ ստիպված ես լինում խախտում կատարել՝ մեկ այլ վարորդի կատարած խախտման հետևանքով։
> Օրինակ՝ աջ շրջադարձ պիտի կատարես, բայց աջ երթևեկելի գոտում, խաչմերուկին մոտ, մեքենա կա կայանված։ Ուզած, թե չուզած երկրորդ գծից ես աջ մտնում։ Ու եթե դրան խիստ նայենք՝ դա խախտում է, բայց Լիոնի նման փաստաբաններն այդպիսի "խախտումները" ջրում են 
> 
> Քիչ չեն դժվար տեսանելի կամ տեսադաշտից դուրս դրված ճանապարհային նշանները։ Եթե էդ ճանապարհին լավ ծանոթ չես՝ խախտում անելու թեկնածու ես։
> 
> Ահռելի մեծ աշխատանք ունեն ՀՀ երթևեկությունը կարգավորելու համար, այդ թվում և խախտումների դիմաց խիստ պատիժներ սահմանելով։


Այդ թվում նաև դա, բայց միայն խստացնելով արդյունքի չես հասնի։

----------


## Chuk

Վերջին ամիսներին չափից ավելի շատ եմ մասնակցել բալային համակարգի հետ կապված քննարկումներին, քանի որ մտերիմ ընկերներիցս մեկը դրա ծրագիրը գրողն է ու շատերին մանրամասներ են հետաքրքիր (նույնիսկ պարտադիր չի, որ իրար հետ լինենք, շատերը գիտեն, որ ահագին բան գիտեմ)։

Սենց օրինաչափություն եմ նկատել. պարկեշտ վարորդները, ովքեր սիրում են օրենքի տառին համապատասխան քշել, եթե նույնիսկ խոսում են բացերի մասին, ապա սրտացավորեն, դրանք լուծելու ուղիներ փնտրելով։

Ոչ օրինապաշտ վարորդները, ովքեր հաճախ խմած ղեկին են նստում, սիրում են արագություն գերազանցել, տոննաներով ակտեր ունեն միշտ տալիս են նույն հարցը«իսկ ո՞նց կարող ենք շրջանցել»։ 

Էս մարդկանց վաղը Լիոնն օգնելու ա։

Աթեիստը սրա մասին ա գրում։

Որտև արդար քողոքն ու դրանով դատարան մտնելը մի բան ա, իսկ երթևեկության հերն անիծողներին արդարացնելը, ուրիշ։


Մհեր, ես նույնիսկ դրան պրետենզիա չունեմ։ Քո գործն , փող ես աշխատում։ Բայց ախպոր պես «ես պետությանն եշ օգնում» բուլշիթը մի կողմ թող։

----------


## Lion

Իզուր ես կասկածում ազնվությանս, եղբայր - այո, փող աշխատելու հետ միասին ես նաև պետությունն եմ առաջ բրթում։ 

Ալումյան Հայկն էլ է, ի դեպ, սկզբունքորեն նույն վիճակում, ինչքան էլ իրեն չսիրես։ Մեղադրվողը՝ լայն իմաստով, պետք է միշտ պատշաճ պաշտտպանություն ունենա, սա է իրավական երկիր ունենալու առաջնային գրավականը։ Վա՞տը եղավ պաշտպանությունը, կդեգրադացվի նաև մեղադրանքի կողմը՝ անգնահատելի վնաս հասցնելով իրավական համակարգին։

Ցավոք ոչ իրավաբանները սա դժվար են ըմբռնում, սակայն դա այդպես է։

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Իզուր ես կասկածում ազնվությանս, եղբայր - այո, փող աշխատելու հետ միասին ես նաև պետությունն եմ առաջ բրթում։ 
> 
> Ալումյան Հայկն էլ է, ի դեպ, սկզբունքորեն նույն վիճակում, ինչքան էլ իրեն չսիրես։ Մեղադրվողը՝ լայն իմաստով, պետք է միշտ պատշաճ պաշտտպանություն ունենա, սա է իրավական երկիր ունենալու առաջնային գրավականը։ Վա՞տը եղավ պաշտպանությունը, կդեգրադացվի նաև մեղադրանքի կողմը՝ անգնահատելի վնաս հասցնելով իրավական համակարգին։
> 
> Ցավոք ոչ իրավաբանները սա դժվար են ըմբռնում, սակայն դա այդպես է։


Պաշտպանական ինստիտուտը կարևոր հենասյուն ա, ու սա ոչ մեկը կասկածի տակ չի դնում։

Բայց եթե մեկը ասում ա «ես էս ակնհայտ մարդասպանին արդարացնում եմ, որ պետությունը հզորանա», էդ ակնհայտ բուլշիթ ա։

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019), Աթեիստ (12.12.2019), Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Elmo

Ախպեր, մի անգամ ասել եմ, մի հատ էլ ասեմ: Մեր ժողովրդի մեջ դեռ էն արևելյան անհնազանդությունը, մահմեդական վարքաիծն ու ուժը պաշտելու հատկությունն ա իշխում: 
Շատերի համար իսկական տղամարդու կերպրը ոչ թե համեստ, պարկեշտ, օրինապաշտ, մյուսներին օգնող, ուժեղի դեմ կանգնել չվախեցող իսկ թույլի կողք կանգնողն ա, այլ հակառակը: Այսինքն ուժեղի կողքը կանգնող, թույլին բշտող, գռեհիկ, ուրիշների վրա թքած ունեցող, օրենք ու համակեցության կանոններ չպահպանող չեչեն գրոհյին կերպարն ա:

Ցանկացած իրեն հարգող տենց չեչեն գրոհային ջիգիթ ցանկալի ա որ նաև ունենա սեփական ձին, որովհետև ոտքով ֆռֆռում են լոխեը, իսկ իսկական ջիգիթը պետք ա 98 թվի օփելով, կամ 2 կեսից իրար կպցրած BMW-ով ֆռֆռա: Ու ոչ միայն ֆռֆռա, այլ նաև քշի անասունի պես, որպեսզի պարզ դառնա, որ մեջը ինչ-որ խլյուպիկ չի նստած, այլ իսկական ջիգիթ, որը թքած ունի հաշմանդամի թեքահարթակի, արագության ռեժիմի, ամրագոտու ու հետիոտնի վրա: Քանի իրենց ոչ մեկ չի բռնել ու չի տուգանել, իրենք հպարտ դոշ են ծեծում ու օրինական քշողի կողքով ճռիկ վռիկ են անում, պռոծիվով աբգոնում: Բայց հենց իրենց դեմը յաշիկ մաշիկ կամ իրենցից ավելի հաստագլուխ ջիգիթ ա դուրս գալի՝ հեզանում են, խոնարհ դառնում: Իրենք էնքան են ուժը հարգում, որ Մհերենց կողմից իրավաբանական աջակուցթյուն ցուցաբերող խմբերում(իրենց մոտ ավելի հայնի որպես տուգանք ջրելու խումբ) անասնավարի խախտում արած յաշիկի շոֆեռին սկսում են հրապարակային պաշտպանել: Յարաբ էդ վտանգավոր մարդը կարող ա տեսնի ու գա ասի «մալադեց օլուխ ջան, լավ ես պաշտպանում մեծերին»:

Հա, յաշիկ մաշիկ տենալուց իրենք խելոքանում են, բայց արագաչափի ու տեսախցիկի դեմ մի տեսակ զգաստացման էֆեկտը պահի տակ կորում ա էլի: Դրա համար հենց ուժի են դեմ լինում ու տուգանվում են՝ էլի անցնում են լաց ու կոծի ռեժիմին: Որպես կանոն լացն ու կոծը ուղեկցվում ա «ծուղակ են դրել», «դե ու՞մ մոտ չի ստացվում», «երեխուս հացի փողն են խլում» տիպի ատմազկեքով: Տենց լացն ու ողբը դնում են, Մհերենք օգնում են օրենքի ինչ-որ բացով էդ խախտումը ջրեն: Բայց հետո ջիգիթները ստեղ ընդեղ պատմում են, որ «տարա դրի դրանց կզցրի խախտումս ջրին, մի երկու մայեթ էլ տվի գրասենյակին պրծա»: 

Պատահաբար խախտում արած մարդուն վաբշե չեն էլ տուգանում: Էն հազվադեպ դեպքերում էլ, որ դա լինում ա՝ դնում են խախտման տեսանյութը ու բլին, դաժե էն մի աչքանի պիռատն էլ թութակը ուսին, ռոմի շիշը ձեռքին ու յոհոհո գոռալով գա նայի՝ կտեսնի, որ խախտում չկա: Հասկանում ե՞ք, ոչ թե «ապեր մեկը բոինգով դեմս կտրեց», «ապե մեջը 3 հատ հղի տղամարդ կար, մի հատ էլ սրտաբանական գնացող», «ապե զոքանչիս ատամհատիկին էի վռազում, աներս էլ մեջը ծննդաբերում էր» տիպի ախմախ պատճառներ, այլ հստակ սառւ դատողություն:

Նենց որ մի ասեք էլի սենց չի լինում նենց լինում ա: Հա, կարա նիզաշտո տեղը մարդուն տուգանք գա: Թող կյանքում մի անգամ գա: Բայց ո՞նց ա է լինում էդ անտերը հենց կոնկրետ մարդկանց ա գալիս ու օրըեկան 50 հատ:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2019), Varzor (12.12.2019), Աթեիստ (12.12.2019), Արէա (12.12.2019), Նաիրուհի (18.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (12.12.2019), Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Պաշտպանական ինստիտուտը կարևոր հենասյուն ա, ու սա ոչ մեկը կասկածի տակ չի դնում։
> 
> Բայց եթե մեկը ասում ա «ես էս ակնհայտ մարդասպանին արդարացնում եմ, որ պետությունը հզորանա», էդ ակնհայտ բուլշիթ ա։


Էլի չես հասկանում, եղբայր...

Քանի չկա դատարանի վճիռ, ակնհայտ բան *ՉԿԱ*։ Հասկանում ես, Արտակ ջան, եթե սկսենք ակնհայտությամբ գնահատել, այսինքն գնահատականի բեռը վերցնենք դատարանի վրայից, շաաատ վտանգավոր տեղեր կգնանք։ Մի օր իրոք ակնհայտ կլինի, մի օր՝ մի քիչ քիչ, մի օր մեկի համար մեկը ակնհայտ կլինի, մի օր՝ մյուսը, քեզ համար Քոչարյանը կլինի ակնհայտ հանցագործ, Մենուայի համար՝ ակնհայտ հերոս և այլն, և այլն, և այլն։

Դրա համար էլ իրավական պետություններում որոշված է՝ ակնհայտությունը կամ դրա գնահատականը տալիս է միայն մեկ սուբյեկտ՝ դատարանը, ընդ որում նույն այդ դատարանը գործում է իրավական պրակտիկայի և օրենքների ընդհանրացման հիման վրա։ Պա՞րզ է։

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պաշտպանական ինստիտուտը կարևոր հենասյուն ա, ու սա ոչ մեկը կասկածի տակ չի դնում։
> 
> Բայց եթե մեկը ասում ա «ես էս ակնհայտ մարդասպանին արդարացնում եմ, որ պետությունը հզորանա», էդ ակնհայտ բուլշիթ ա։



Ահա, եկեք վիզ դնենք, էս ահաբեկիչին ազատենք, որ պետությունը հզորանա, հաջորդներին չկարանանք ազատել  :LOL: 

Պետությունն էլ որ էդ ընթացքում տոտալիտարիզմի բնորոշ քայլեր ա անում, նույն իրավաբաններն էլ գոռալու մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման մասին։

----------


## Lion

Ախր ո՞վ է որոշում, մարդն ահաբեկիչ է՞, թե՞ ոչ - ո՞վ։

Իրենց կողմնակիցների համար Սասնա ծռերը հերոսներ են, իսկ Նարեկ Մալյանի համար՝ ահաբեկիչներ։ Հիմա իրենցից ո՞վ և ի՞նչ կերպ պետք է որոշի։

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի չես հասկանում, եղբայր...
> 
> Քանի չկա դատարանի վճիռ, ակնհայտ բան *ՉԿԱ*։ Հասկանում ես, Արտակ ջան, եթե սկսենք ակնհայտությամբ գնահատել, այսինքն գնահատականի բեռը վերցնենք դատարանի վրայից, շաաատ վտանգավոր տեղեր կգնանք։ Մի օր իրոք ակնհայտ կլինի, մի օր՝ մի քիչ քիչ, մի օր մեկի համար մեկը ակնհայտ կլինի, մի օր՝ մյուսը, քեզ համար Քոչարյանը կլինի ակնհայտ հանցագործ, Մենուայի համար՝ ակնհայտ հերոս և այլն, և այլն, և այլն։
> 
> Դրա համար էլ իրավական պետություններում որոշված է՝ ակնհայտությունը կամ դրա գնահատականը տալիս է միայն մեկ սուբյեկտ՝ դատարանը, ընդ որում նույն այդ դատարանը գործում է իրավական պրակտիկայի և օրենքների ընդհանրացման հիման վրա։ Պա՞րզ է։


Մհեր, հասկանալու հետ ստեղ խնդիր ունեցողը հաստատ ես չեմ, այլ ավելի շուտ դու։

Արի բլից անցնենք Քոչարյանի գործի վրով։ Իմ համար ինքն ակնհայտ հանցագործ ա, անկախ նրանից վաղն իրան դատարանը կարդարացնի թե կդապարտի։

Սրան զուգահեռ ես էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ հարգում եմ իրա պաշտպանվելու իրավունքը։ Էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ իրան ինչքան էլ քրֆեմ, իրա փաստաբաններին ոչ մի բառով չեմ անդրադառնում. իրանց գործն են անում։ Ու իրա պաշտպաններին հայհոյող առնվզն մտերիմներիս էլ հորդորում եմ դա չանել։

Այո, իրանք պետք է լինեն, պիտի փորձեն պատիժը մեղմել կամ «աապցուցել», որ իրանց պաշտպանյալն անմեղ ա։

Կրկնում եմ. իրանց գործն են անում։ Բայց եթե վեր կենան ու ասեն, որ իրանք դա անում են պետությունը զարգացնելու մղումներով, էդ կլինի ծայրահեղ բուլշիթ։ Փող են աշխատում (ու կոնկրետ իրանք հիմա շատ փող են աշխատում), թող էդպես էլ ասեն։

Դու թույլ օղակ ես գտել Ճանապարհային միջադեպերում, բիզնես ես դրել, լավ ես արել, փող աշխատի։ «Դրանով պետությունն եմ ամրացնում» բուլշիթը մի կողմ դիր։

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019), Աթեիստ (12.12.2019), Տրիբուն (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Մհեր, հասկանալու հետ ստեղ խնդիր ունեցողը հաստատ ես չեմ, այլ ավելի շուտ դու։
> 
> *Արի բլից անցնենք Քոչարյանի գործի վրով։ Իմ համար ինքն ակնհայտ հանցագործ ա, անկախ նրանից վաղն իրան դատարանը կարդարացնի թե կդապարտի։*
> 
> Սրան զուգահեռ ես էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ հարգում եմ իրա պաշտպանվելու իրավունքը։ Էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ իրան ինչքան էլ քրֆեմ, իրա փաստաբաններին ոչ մի բառով չեմ անդրադառնում. իրանց գործն են անում։ Ու իրա պաշտպաններին հայհոյող առնվզն մտերիմներիս էլ հորդորում եմ դա չանել։
> 
> Այո, իրանք պետք է լինեն, պիտի փորձեն պատիժը մեղմել կամ «աապցուցել», որ իրանց պաշտպանյալն անմեղ ա։
> 
> Կրկնում եմ. իրանց գործն են անում։ Բայց եթե վեր կենան ու ասեն, որ իրանք դա անում են պետությունը զարգացնելու մղումներով, էդ կլինի ծայրահեղ բուլշիթ։ Փող են աշխատում (ու կոնկրետ իրանք հիմա շատ փող են աշխատում), թող էդպես էլ ասեն։
> ...


Չես հասկանում, եղբայր, երբ գրում ես օրինակ ընդգծածս մասը։ Դու և *իրավունք չունես* բլից կամ դանդաղ անցնել Քոչարյանի գործի վրայով, և, որ ավելի կարևոր է, *չունես դրա համար անհրաժեշտ իրավական մակարդակ*։ Դու գիտես, հա՞, ընենց ամեն ինչ պարզ է՞ քրեական իրավունքում, սահմանադրական իրավունքում և քրեական դատավարությունում - դու, եղբայր, արմատապես սխալվում ես։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վատ քշելն իրա տեղն ունի, բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ եթե վարորդը մենակ կամերա տեսնելուց ա քշում թույլատրելի արագությամբ, ուրեմն կամ պտի ճանապարհները Չվերանորոգես, որ ստիպված դանդաղ քշեն, կամ էլ լիքը կամերա շարես։
> Նախատեսվում ա քննությունները խստացնել, բայց ինչքան էլ խստացնեն, սառույցի վրա քշելը հաստատ չեն ստուգելու։


Աթեիստ ջան, սաղ ճամփեքով կամերաներ շարելը, կամ ճամփեքը չվերանորոգելը, որ «անասունները» դանդաղ քշեն, չափազանց հին, կամ ավելի շուտ՝ անիմաստ մեթոդներ են, ոչ մի դրական հարց չլուծող։ Դու ընդամենը նպատակ ես դնում վրեժխնդիր լինել  «անասուններից», առանց շատ մտածելու նորմալ վարորդների մասին։ 
Ես քեզ կառաջարկեմ ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում աչքի անցկացնել Կալիֆորնիայի վարորդի ձեռնարկը (հայերեն, Կալիֆորնիայի հայերի համար հատուկ թարգմանված), որ տեսնես, թե ինչքան մանրամասն ու հոգատար ձևով ա նահանգի DMV-ն վերաբերվում մարդկանց կրթելուն առաջին հերթին, ու ճանապարհների վիճակի ու անվտանգության հարցերին էլ մնացած հերթերին։
Եթե համեմատենք, ապա հայերիս պատկերացնումները նորմալ երթևեկության պայմանների մասին ահագին պրիմիտիվ են։

----------

Lion (12.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Չես հասկանում, եղբայր, երբ գրում ես օրինակ ընդգծածս մասը։ Դու և *իրավունք չունես* բլից կամ դանդաղ անցնել Քոչարյանի գործի վրայով, և, որ ավելի կարևոր է, *չունես դրա համար անհրաժեշտ իրավական մակարդակ*։ Դու գիտես, հա՞, ընենց ամեն ինչ պարզ է՞ քրեական իրավունքում, սահմանադրական իրավունքում և քրեական դատավարությունում - դու, եղբայր, արմատապես սխալվում ես։


Որ ասում եմ հասկանալու հետ խնդիր ունեցողը դու ես, ճիշտ եմ ասում։ Խելոք ջան, Քոչարյանի ագործի վրով բլից անցնելս ոչ թե իրավական գործի վրով անցնելն էր, այլ իմ վերաբերմունքը էդ գործի շարադրելը, ըստ որի ես միշտ էլ Քոչին հանցագործ եմ համարելու (ինչն իմ իրավունքն ա) ու պշտպանների գործն էլ անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում։ Իսկի հասարակ մտքերը չես հասկանում, քյալա ես տալիս մճ

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019), Աթեիստ (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Է հա, ապրես, բայց եթե իրավաբանությունը մի կողմ ենք թողնում, մնում է քաղաքական գնահատականը։ Քեզ համար Քոչարյանը հանցագո՞րծ է, Մենուայի համար՝ ոչ։ Երկուսդ էլ հավասար սուբյեկտներ եք՝ և՞... ոնց որոշենք, ինքը հանցագործ է՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Ճիշտ է, դատարանում, որտեղ կա մեղադրանքի կողմ, ի դեմս դատախազների, և պաշտպանության կողմ, ի դեմս պաշտպանների։ Եթե սրանցից մեկը թույլ եղավ՝ իրավական պետության հերը կանիծվի, ինչքան էլ Քոչարյանին չսիրես։ Այսինքն, այո, Ալումյանն էլ է այս պահին պայքարում մեր երկրի կայացման համար։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ախր ո՞վ է որոշում, մարդն ահաբեկիչ է՞, թե՞ ոչ - ո՞վ։
> 
> Իրենց կողմնակիցների համար Սասնա ծռերը հերոսներ են, իսկ Նարեկ Մալյանի համար՝ ահաբեկիչներ։ Հիմա իրենցից ո՞վ և ի՞նչ կերպ պետք է որոշի։



Վարորդը, որը գիտակցաբար օրենք ա խախտում, առանց դատարանի որոշման էլ շատ լավ գիտի, որ չպտի աներ, բայց «կինը ծննդաբերում էր»։
Կողքից նայողները սաղ տեսնում ու հասկանում են։
ՃՈ-ն նկարում ուղարկում ա, ինքը գցում ա Ֆբ, բայց հայտնվում ա «պետության մասին մտածող» իրավաբանն ու, ասում բեր բողոքարկենք, որտև հիմք եմ տեսնում։

----------


## Lion

Կրկնեմ՝ *լավա անում* էդ իրավաբանը։ 

Ուրեմն քո ՃՈ-ն թերի է աշխատում, հարգելի պետություն, որ քո իսկ դատարանը այդ իրավաբանի կողմն է անցնում։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ ուրեմն ՃՈ-ն ինքն է դաուն, որ, раз за разом պարտվելով, հետևություններ չի անում - հարցեր։ Ու հիմի իրավաբանն է՞ մեղավոր, թե՞ ՃՈ-ն։

Թե՞ առաջ կայֆ էր, իրավաբանը չկար, ՃՈ-ն բզկտում էր անպաշտպան վարորդին...

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Է հա, ապրես, բայց եթե իրավաբանությունը մի կողմ ենք թողնում, մնում է քաղաքական գնահատականը։ Քեզ համար Քոչարյանը հանցագո՞րծ է, Մենուայի համար՝ ոչ։ Երկուսդ էլ հավասար սուբյեկտներ եք՝ և՞... ոնց որոշենք, ինքը հանցագործ է՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Ճիշտ է, դատարանում, որտեղ կա մեղադրանքի կողմ, ի դեմս դատախազների, և պաշտպանության կողմ, ի դեմս պաշտպանների։ Եթե սրանցից մեկը թույլ եղավ՝ իրավական պետության հերը կանիծվի, ինչքան էլ Քոչարյանին չսիրես։ Այսինքն, այո, Ալումյանն էլ է այս պահին պայքարում մեր երկրի կայացման համար։


Մեր երկրի կայացմանը նպաստում են փողոցի հավաքարարներից մինչև ՃՏՊ գործերով փող աշխատող իրավաբանները։ Էդ չի նշանակում, որ իրան  գործի մասին խոսելուց իրանք պիտի գոռգոռան «ես պետության զարգացման համար իրավախախտ վարորդին արդարացնում» բուլշիթը։

Հասկացա՞ր, թե՞ փորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրել։

----------

Varzor (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հասկացա, բայց չեմ ընդունում - արդեն ասացի՝ ինչու։ Միաժամանակ հարգում եմ նաև քո կարծիքը՝ հույսով, որ հասկացար նաև իմ դիրքորոշումը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կրկնեմ՝ *լավա անում* էդ իրավաբանը։ 
> 
> Ուրեմն քո ՃՈ-ն թերի է աշխատում, հարգելի պետություն, որ քո իսկ դատարանը այդ իրավաբանի կողմն է անցնում։ Ավելին ասեմ՝ ուրեմն ՃՈ-ն ինքն է դաուն, որ, раз за разом պարտվելով, հետևություններ չի անում - հարցեր։ Ու հիմի իրավաբանն է՞ մեղավոր, թե՞ ՃՈ-ն։
> 
> Թե՞ առաջ կայֆ էր, իրավաբանը չկար, ՃՈ-ն բզկտում էր անպաշտպան վարորդին...


Թե իմ կարծիքով ինչ ա անում տենց իրավաբանը, չեմ գրի, որտև արգելված ա, ու թարգի էն տաֆտալոգիան, թե «մինչև դատարանի որոշում չլինի, *ակնհայտ* չի»։
Բոլորին ակնհայտ ա, որ տենց իրավաբանը սեփական փողերի համար թքած ունի մարդկանց կյանքերի ու երկրի զարգացման վրա։ ինքը պատրաստ ա *ակնհայտ* օրինախախտին պաշտպանի, երկու կոպեկի համար, հետո էլ դա ներկայացնի «երկրի մասին մտածել»։

----------


## Lion

Չկա տենց բան՝ համենայն դեպս իմ պահով։ Ես երջանիկ կլինեմ, եթե մի օր ՃՈ-ն էնքան լավ աշխատի, որ ես անգործ մնամ - կարաս հավատա՞ս, կարաս չէ, քո գործն է։ Եվ նաև ասեմ ինչու՝ եթե այդ տարբերակն եղավ, ուրեմն մեր երկիրն արդեն այնքան կայացած կլինի, որ ես կկարողանամ ավելի լավ գործեր անել։ Ուզում ես ընդունիր այս ամենը, ուզում ես համարիր ինձ և իմ նման մարդկանց վատ գործ անողներ՝ քո իրավունքն է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր ո՞վ է որոշում, մարդն ահաբեկիչ է՞, թե՞ ոչ - ո՞վ։
> 
> Իրենց կողմնակիցների համար Սասնա ծռերը հերոսներ են, իսկ Նարեկ Մալյանի համար՝ ահաբեկիչներ։ Հիմա իրենցից ո՞վ և ի՞նչ կերպ պետք է որոշի։


Իրենց կողմնակիցները ճիշտ են, քանի որ Նարեկ Մալյանը անասուն ա։ Պարզ չի՞:  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Պտի խնդրեմ կոնկրետ օրինակ բերես, թե վերջին անգամ երբ ա եղել, որ ուրիշի պատճառով խախտում անես, ու դրա համար քեզ ակտ գա։


Մոտ երկու շաբաթ առաջ։ Արդեն գրավոր բողոքարկվել է։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ չենք վճարի (մեքենան իմը չէր՝ իմ անունով չի եկել, բայց ես էի վարում՝ ես պիտի վճարեմ)։

Արի չմոռանանք, որ տեսախցիկների դիմաց նստածները նույնպես մարդիկ են՝ ռոբոտ չեն, կարող են և սխալվել։ Ի դեպ, ինձ ծանոթ չէ որևէ դեպք, որ նման ակտերը չզրոյացվեն, եթե գրավոր բողոքարկվել են։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այ սենց անասուն մեկնաբանությունները «պետության մասին մտածող» իրավաբանների շնորհքն ա։




Թե բա, «նշանը չի երևում»  :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես վերջապես հասկացա, որ պաշտոն ես ուզում, չեն տալիս, դրա համար ես սենց լարված ։ճ
> 
> Տվյալներդ կադրային բանկ ուղարկի, մեկ էլ տեսար նկատեցին ։ճ


Չէ, ոնց որ մտքափոխվել ա, ուզում ա դեպուտատ դառնա: Դե ՔՊ-ով ձև չկա, մնում ա հավայի ընդդիմությունները  :LOL:  Մարդ ես, մեկ էլ կպավ: Դրա համար էլ Աշոտյանից ու դաշնակներից բեթար արտահերթ ա երազում, մի թվեր ա գրում․ 2020-ին, չէ 2021-ին, լավ պայթի տրաքի գոնե 2022-ին։ Թե բա, հեսա Նիկոլը Թումանյանին ու Նար Դոսին խառնել ա, գնում ենք արտահերթ ընտրությունների։  :LOL:  

Չնայած, էսօրվա ընդդիմությանը որ նայում եմ, բալքիմ Լիոնը դրանցից լավը լինի, լուրջ եմ ասում։ Մենակ պիտի համբերատար լինի ու ամեն ախմախի ջրերը չընկնի։ Ինքը պատմություն քչից շատից գիտի, բայց ներկայի ու ապագայի հետ կապված հարցերում մի քիչ կաղում ա, էլի։

----------

Chuk (12.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Այ սենց անասուն մեկնաբանությունները «պետության մասին մտածող» իրավաբանների շնորհքն ա։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Թե բա, «նշանը չի երևում»


Նորմալա - իրավաբանորեն խախտում չկա։ Հարց՝ վստահ ե՞ս, որ հենց խախտման վայրկյանին այնտեղ նշան է եղել։ Եթե այո, ապա նշիր վստահությանդ հիմք՝ փարատիր բոլոր կասկածները բացառապես միայն վարչական վարույթի նյութերի հիման վրա՝ տեսանյութ և լուսանկար։ Օրինակ, ես կասկած եմ հայտնում, որ նշան չկա, քամին գցել է այն...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Գետնի վրի նշանը էլ նշան չի համարվո՞ւմ  :Shok: 

Կարող ա՞ էն հոծ գծերն էլ հիմք չեն։

Նույնիսկ բերածդ գրառման հեղինակն ա ասում, որ խախտումն *ակնհայտ* ա։

Չնայած խի՞ չէ։ Էնօր մեկին ակտ են գրում դեղին գծերի կողքը կանգնելու համար, ասում ա, բայց սրա հեռավորությունը զեբրից 5մ-ից ավել ա, կարող ա սխալ են գծել։


Կարճ ասած, *լավ ես անում*։ Երթևեկության հերն անիծելու գործում ՃՈ-ից լավ ես աշխատում։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.12.2019), Chuk (12.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՄԻ բան կարամ հաստատ ասեմ, որ Երևանում ու վաբշե Հայաստանում, գրեթե բոլոր նշանները, գծանշումները, լուսաֆորները ու հատկապես ռազվառոտի նշանները, տեղադրել են մտածելու հետ լուրջ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ գտնվող մարդիկ։ 

Սրան էլ որ գումարենք հոքնած ՃՈ-ն, հաբռգած վարորդը, համակարգը շահագործող ու հաբռգած վարորդի ու պետության մեջտեղը փող աշատող փաստաբանը, ստացվում ա էն բառդակը որ էսօր ունենք։ Ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական է։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.12.2019), Chuk (12.12.2019), Elmo (13.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2019), Վիշապ (12.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Գետնի վրի նշանը էլ նշան չի համարվում 
> Կարող ա՞ էն հոծ գծերն էլ հիմք չեն։
> 
> Նույնիսկ բերածդ գրառման հեղինակն ա ասում, որ խախտումն *ակնհայտ* ա։
> 
> Չնայած խի՞ չէ։ Էնօր մեկին ակտ են գրում դեղին գծերի կողքը կանգնելու համար, ասում ա, բայց սրա հեռավորությունը զեբրից 5մ-ից ավել ա, կարող ա սխալ են գծել։
> 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, *լավ ես անում*։ Երթևեկության հերն անիծելու գործում ՃՈ-ից լավ ես աշխատում։


Ոչ, հարգելի իմ բարեկամ, քանի որ ՃՈ-ն էնքան փնթի է աշխատել, որ ոչ թե գծանշանի, այլ ճանապարհային նշանի խախտում է գրել, իսկ ճանապարհային նշան վարչական վարույթի նյութերում *չկա*։ Դե հիմա ճիշտն ասա, չարժե՞ սենց մի գործով հագցնել ՃՈ-ին, որ մյուս անգամ փնթի չաշխատի, թե՞ պետք է ձեռքը թափ տալ, «նշաաան, գծանշաաաննն, իիիննչ տարբերություն» սկզբունքով, ոնց ուզում են, թող վարչական ակտերն ընդունեն։ Խնդիր չունեմ, մոտեցման հարց է, եթե նման բանի կողմնակից ես, ասա, համաձայնեմ հետդ...

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՄԻ բան կարամ հաստատ ասեմ, որ Երևանում ու վաբշե Հայաստանում, գրեթե բոլոր նշանները, գծանշումները, լուսաֆորները ու հատկապես ռազվառոտի նշանները, տեղադրել են մտածելու հետ լուրջ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ գտնվող մարդիկ։ 
> 
> Սրան էլ որ գումարենք հոքնած ՃՈ-ն, հաբռգած վարորդը, համակարգը շահագործող ու հաբռգած վարորդի ու պետության մեջտեղը փող աշատող փաստաբանը, ստացվում ա էն բառդակը որ էսօր ունենք։ Ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական է։


Հնարավոր ա, վարորդ չեմ չեմ վիճի։
Բայց էդ դեպքում ոչ թե խախտում են, այլ գնում, ասում սա դզեք։
Ես էնքան ասեցի, մինչև մեր մոտ կամերա դնեն։ Մնում ա ըտեղ կանգնող ոստիկաններին (որոնք չեն տուգանվում) սովորեցնեմ, որ իրանց էլ չի կարելի ըտեղ կայանել։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Հնարավոր ա, վարորդ չեմ չեմ վիճի։
> Բայց էդ դեպքում ոչ թե խախտում են, այլ գնում, ասում սա դզեք։
> Ես էնքան ասեցի, մինչև մեր մոտ կամերա դնեն։ Մնում ա ըտեղ կանգնող ոստիկաններին (որոնք չեն տուգանվում) սովորեցնեմ, որ իրանց էլ չի կարելի ըտեղ կայանել։


Իրենց ծառայության մեջ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, իմ մասնագետ բարեկամ, իզուր մի դայաղվի իրենց։ 

«Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոնները և տրանսպորտային միջոցների շահագործումն արգելող անսարքությունների ցանկը հաստատելու մասին» ՀՀ կառավարության 28.06.2007 թվականի թիվ 955-Ն որոշմամբ հաստատված «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոններ»-ի 26-րդ կետի համաձայն.

_26. Կապույտ գույնի առկայծող փարոսիկը միացրած տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդները, անհետաձգելի ծառայողական առաջադրանքներ կատարելիս, ապահովելով երթևեկության անվտանգությունը, կարող են չպահպանել կանոնների II (բացի կարգավորողի ազդանշաններից), V-XVI, XIX և XXI բաժինների պահանջները: Երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների նկատմամբ առավելություն ստանալու համար նրանք պետք է միացնեն կապույտ գույնի առկայծող փարոսիկը և հատուկ ձայնային ազդանշանը, որը բարձր և ցածր ձայնային երանգների հերթականությունն է ու տարբերվում է տրանսպորտային միջոցների ձայնային ազդանշաններից: Այդպիսի տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդներն առավելությունից կարող են օգտվել միայն համոզվելով, որ ճանապարհն իրենց զիջում են:_

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իրենց ծառայության մեջ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, իմ մասնագետ բարեկամ, իզուր մի դայաղվի իրենց։ 
> 
> «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոնները և տրանսպորտային միջոցների շահագործումն արգելող անսարքությունների ցանկը հաստատելու մասին» ՀՀ կառավարության 28.06.2007 թվականի թիվ 955-Ն որոշմամբ հաստատված «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոններ»-ի 26-րդ կետի համաձայն.
> 
> _26. Կապույտ գույնի առկայծող փարոսիկը միացրած տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդները, անհետաձգելի ծառայողական առաջադրանքներ կատարելիս, ապահովելով երթևեկության անվտանգությունը, կարող են չպահպանել կանոնների II (բացի կարգավորողի ազդանշաններից), V-XVI, XIX և XXI բաժինների պահանջները: Երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների նկատմամբ առավելություն ստանալու համար նրանք պետք է միացնեն կապույտ գույնի առկայծող փարոսիկը և հատուկ ձայնային ազդանշանը, որը բարձր և ցածր ձայնային երանգների հերթականությունն է ու տարբերվում է տրանսպորտային միջոցների ձայնային ազդանշաններից: Այդպիսի տրանսպորտային միջոցների վարորդներն առավելությունից կարող են օգտվել միայն համոզվելով, որ ճանապարհն իրենց զիջում են:_


Եթե ՃՈ-ն գալիս ա ու իմ ասելուց հետո իրանց ըտեղից հանում ա, նշանակում ա ո՞վ էր ճիշտ  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, եթե ուզում ես, որ տուգանքները ճիշտ գրեն, իրանց գրի, ոչ թե դատարանին, գրի, որ ՃՈ-ում լավ չեն շարադրել։

Հետաքրքիր ա, քանի՞ անգամ ես որևէ առաջարկով մտել ՃՈ պետի մոտ  :Think:

----------


## Lion

> Եթե ՃՈ-ն գալիս ա ու իմ ասելուց հետո իրանց ըտեղից հանում ա, նշանակում ա ո՞վ էր ճիշտ


Դե ուրեմն՝ կամ ծառայության մեջ չեն եղել, կամ... քեզ տեսել են, մտածել են՝ ա դե շառա, պետքա՞ մեզ էս բազառը, հեռացել են...




> Ի դեպ, եթե ուզում ես, որ տուգանքները ճիշտ գրեն, իրանց գրի, ոչ թե դատարանին, գրի, որ ՃՈ-ում լավ չեն շարադրել։


Ապեր, իմ էն հաղթած վճիռները, որ ՀՀ վարչական դատարանից գնում են ՀՀ ՃՈ, ամենալավ գրությունից խոսուն են։ Տեղս էլ լավ գիտեն, հասցես էլ, հեռախոսս էլ՝ թող կանչեն։




> Հետաքրքիր ա, քանի՞ անգամ ես որևէ առաջարկով մտել ՃՈ պետի մոտ


Ոչ մի անգամ՝ անձամբ ես, սակայն Վարորդի ընկեր ՀԿ ղեկավարները, իմ իսկ կողմից ինչպես պետք է իրավաբանորեն զինված, ոչ մեկ անգամ են եղել պարոն Կարապետյանի մոտ։ Ինքս մի տեսակ չեմ ձգտում նման հանդիպումների, թեև նաև բնականաբար՝ չեմ խուսափում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե ուրեմն՝ կամ ծառայության մեջ չեն եղել, կամ... քեզ տեսել են, մտածել են՝ ա դե շառա, պետքա՞ մեզ էս բազառը, հեռացել են...
> 
> Ապեր, իմ էն հաղթած վճիռները, որ ՀՀ վարչական դատարանից գնում է ՀՀ ՃՈ, ամենալավ գրությունից խոսուն են։ Տեղս էլ լավ գիտեն, հասցես էլ, հեռախոսս էլ՝ թող կանչեն։
> 
> Ոչ մի անգամ՝ անձամբ ես, սակայն Վարորդի ընկեր ՀԿ ղեկավարները, իմ իսկ կողմից ինչպես պետք է իրավաբանորեն զինված, ոչ մեկ անգամ են եղել պարոն Կարապետյանի մոտ։ Ինքս մի տեսակ չեմ ձգտում նման հանդիպումների, թեև նաև բնականաբար՝ չեմ խուսափում։



1. Փաստացի առանց որևի հիմքի էլի *արդարացնում էիր* խախտում անողին։ Սովորության ա դարձել, ցավոք չես զգում, թե ինչ վատ սովորություն ա։

2, 3 - եթե կարճ. «չեմ գնացել, թող իրանք ինձ կանչեն, կամ գան տեսնեն»։ LAV.

----------


## Lion

> 1. Փաստացի առանց որևի հիմքի էլի *արդարացնում էիր* խախտում անողին։ Սովորության ա դարձել, ցավոք չես զգում, թե ինչ վատ սովորություն ա։


Այսինքն էդ ո՞նց առանց հիմքի՝ չտեսա՞ր հիմքը, գրել էի...




> 2, 3 - եթե կարճ. «չեմ գնացել, թող իրանք ինձ կանչեն, կամ գան տեսնեն»։ LAV.


Հա, խի չէ՞ որ։ Իրավունք չունե՞մ նման մոտեցման։ 

Նոր *Varzor*-ը կողքի թեմայում հարցնում է, թե դո՞ւ ինչ կանեիր, եթե վարչապետ լինեիր, ես էլ ասացի կադրերի մասին։ 

Հիմի ասեմ՝ տո էս ոլորտում հենց էն կանեի, եթե վարչապետ լինեին, որ, երբ ՃՈ պետը կգար ինձ մոտ և կասեր, թե, սենց ու սենց, երթևեկության մեջ քաոսա, էդ էլ քիչ չի, որոշ իրավաբաններ ՃՈ բյուջեցի փող են կրում, ոչ թե էդ իրավաբանների դեմը կփակեի քաղաքացուն ի վնաս մեթոդներով (վերադասի պարտադիրություն, պետական տուրք), այլ կասեի պետին՝ եղբայր, հլը վերլուծիր և այսքան օրում ինձ զեկուցիր, էդ ո՞նց են անում էդ իրավաբանները։ Պետք լիներ, մի հատ էլ կասեի՝ կանչիր, խոսիր իրենց հետ, ավելի՞ պետք լիներ՝ անձամբ կընդունեի ինձ պես մեկին։ 

Չարժե՞նք, հա, ես և 2-3 հոգի ինձ նման, որ ՃՈ սաղ գործնական ու դատական պրակտիկան զուտ տուգանքների հարցով գիտենք մեր աջ ձեռքի հինգ մատների պես, չարժե՞նք, հա՞, նրան, որ Նիկոլը մի հատ կանչի, անկեղծ զրուցի հետներս։ Կարողա մեկը ես ընենց մի պետականամետ տղա եմ, որ, թքելով իմ իսկ ֆինանսական շահի վրա, տղավարի ձեռք-ձեռքի տամ Նիկոլի հետ և ասեմ՝ եղբայր, էսա ներքին կուխնյան, էս էլ իմ սաղ գաղտնի զինանոցը, էսա քո ՃՈ-ի թույլ կետերը, էս ու էս եմ ասում, դզի, համ երթևեկությունը կլավանա, համ մենք կկորենք...

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն էդ ո՞նց առանց հիմքի՝ չտեսա՞ր հիմքը, գրել էի...


Օդի մեջ ենթադրեցիր, որ ծառայության մեջ են, ու դրա հիման վրա սկսեցիր արդարացնել։
Դեռ չի եղել դեպք, որ ՃՈ իմ զանգով գա հասնի, ու ցույց տվածս խախտումով կայանած II համարով մեքենան չհանի։ Որտև դրանք ծառայության մեջ չեն, պարզապես էշ «սիրող» են։ Դե նաև ՃԵԿ օրենքներն ու ընդհանրապես օրենքները։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հիմքի պահը՝ մտածեցի, թե էն նշանը նկատի ունեիր։

ՃՈ էդ մեքենաների պահով՝ դու գրեցիր. «_Ես էնքան ասեցի, մինչև մեր մոտ կամերա դնեն։ Մնում ա ըտեղ կանգնող ոստիկաններին (որոնք չեն տուգանվում) սովորեցնեմ, որ իրանց էլ չի կարելի ըտեղ կայանել։_»։ Այս կապակցությամբ մարդ առաջին հերթին ողջամտորեն մտածում է, որ այդ ոստիկանները պետք է ծառայության մեջ լինեն, հակառակն աբսուրդ է և հակառակ դեպքում հարց է ծագում, թե իրենք ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ են անում ծառայողական մեքենայով և համազգեստով փողոցում։ Այսինքն՝ ես ողջամտորեն դատեցի։ 

Դե իսկ եթե «էշ սիրող» են, ավելի վատ, ուրեմն ՃՈ ծառայությունը կազմակերպող ստորաբաժանումը թերանում է՝ պետք է դզվի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ի՞նչ համազգեստ, ի՞նչ ոստիկան։ Ես խոսում եմ խախտումով կայանած մեքենաների մասին։

----------


## Lion

Դու գրեցիր. «_Մնում ա ըտեղ կանգնող ոստիկաններին (որոնք չեն տուգանվում) սովորեցնեմ, որ իրանց էլ չի կարելի ըտեղ կայանել։_» - ես, հայերենի կանոնների համաձայն, այնպես հասկացա, որ նկատի ունեիր ոստիկաններին, բայց պարզվում է՝ ոչ...  :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՄԻ բան կարամ հաստատ ասեմ, որ Երևանում ու վաբշե Հայաստանում, գրեթե բոլոր նշանները, գծանշումները, լուսաֆորները ու հատկապես ռազվառոտի նշանները, տեղադրել են մտածելու հետ լուրջ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ գտնվող մարդիկ։ 
> 
> Սրան էլ որ գումարենք հոքնած ՃՈ-ն, հաբռգած վարորդը, համակարգը շահագործող ու հաբռգած վարորդի ու պետության մեջտեղը փող աշատող փաստաբանը, ստացվում ա էն բառդակը որ էսօր ունենք։ Ամեն ինչ շատ տրամաբանական է։


Օրինակ էդ արագաչափերից, որ միլիոնավոր տուգանքներ են հավաքել, մեկը կա՞, որ հարցնի, թե էդ տուգանքների փողը ինչի վրա է ծախսվել, երթևեկության մեջ ինչ-որ էական բարեփոխում արվել է՞, բացի նոր կամերաներ ավելացնելուց: 
Ես կուզեի մի հատ էդ կարգավորման հարցերով զբաղվող պատասխանատուների դեմքերը տեսնել, հասկանալ առհասարակ ինչացու են: ճանապարհային ոստիկանություն եմ փնտրում, բերում է ՀՀ-ում մահացու պատահարների ցուցակը, մալադե՜ց․․․

----------

Lion (13.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ էդ արագաչափերից, որ միլիոնավոր տուգանքներ են հավաքել, մեկը կա՞, որ հարցնի, թե էդ տուգանքների փողը ինչի վրա է ծախսվել, երթևեկության մեջ ինչ-որ էական բարեփոխում արվել է՞, բացի նոր կամերաներ ավելացնելուց: 
> Ես կուզեի մի հատ էդ կարգավորման հարցերով զբաղվող պատասխանատուների դեմքերը տեսնել, հասկանալ առհասարակ ինչացու են: ճանապարհային ոստիկանություն եմ փնտրում, բերում է ՀՀ-ում մահացու պատահարների ցուցակը, մալադե՜ց․․․


Հա բա ...

----------


## Elmo

> Ախր ո՞վ է որոշում, մարդն ահաբեկիչ է՞, թե՞ ոչ - ո՞վ։


Քրեական օրենսգիրքը:

----------


## Lion

Ճշգրտենք՝ դատարանը՝ քրեական դատավարական օրենսդրության համաձայն ընդունված և օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճռի հիման վրա։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճշգրտենք՝ դատարանը՝ քրեական դատավարական օրենսդրության համաձայն ընդունված և օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճռի հիման վրա։


Որ դատարանը, Մհեր, էն որ գիտես որի մոտ ոնց ժպտաս, որի մոտ գլուխդ կախես, որի մոտ ինչ խոսես, որ քո ուզածով որոշում հրապարակի՞։

Հենց մենակ էս քո ինքնախոստովանությունից ելնելով քո պաշտպանած գործերը դատարանի որոշումով չի, որ պիտի համարեմ խախտում կար, թե չկար։

Նույնն էլ Քոչարյանի ու Սասնա Ծռերի գործում։ Որտե Քոչը հանցագործ ա, Ծռերն էլ ահաբեկիչ, անկախ նրանից թե մեր փտած դատավորներից որ մեկն ա իրանց ազատում, որը կալանավորում  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հա, ապեր, հենց էդ դատարանը, որը գործում է մրցակցային սկզբունքի հիման վրա՝ մեղադրանքի և պաշտպանության կողմերի արդար, գրագետ, այդ թվում նաև ճարպիկ մրցակցության սկզբունքի հիման վրա - էլի հարցեր կա՞ն։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, ապեր, հենց էդ դատարանը, որը գործում է մրցակցային սկզբունքի հիման վրա՝ մեղադրանքի և պաշտպանության կողմերի արդար, գրագետ, այդ թվում նաև ճարպիկ մրցակցության սկզբունքի հիման վրա - էլի հարցեր կա՞ն։


Ես հարց չէի տվել։ Ես ասել էի, որ քանի մեր դատարանն էնպիսին ա, որ դու գիտես թե որ դատավորը ինչ վճիռ ա կայացնելու ու թե դու քեզ որի մոտ ոնց պետք ա պահես (ժպտաս, գլուխ կախես, գլուխ տմբտմբացնես, լռես, կատակի վրա ծիծաղես), վստահում եմ ոչ թե դատարանի որոշմանը, այլ իմ տեսածին, վերլուծածին, իմացածին։ Ու էդ էնքան պարզ բան ա, որ էլ ասելու չի։ Դատական համակարգի ճգնաժամը բերում ա մարդկանց էդպիսի վերաբերմունքին դատարանի նկատմամբ։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, բաց դուռ մի թակիր՝ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ՀՀ դատական համակարգը խնդիրներ ունի և Նիկոլենք այդ թվում նաև հենց դրա համար եկան, որ այս թերությունն ուղղեն։ Դու գիտես, որ Քոչարյանը ընտրակեղծարար է, ես էլ գիտեմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն է ընտրակեղծարար։ ԼՏՊ-ի հարցով դու ինձ հետ համաձայն չես, Քոչարյանի հարցով էլ քեզ հետ համաձայն չէ Մենուան։ Արդյունքում՝ ինչքան մարդ, այնքան էլ կարծիք։ Դրա համար էլ նորմալ պետություններում, *իր թերություններով և այնուհանդերձ*, զուտ իրավաբանական մակարդակում կարելի է պնդում անել միայն օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատական ակտերի պարագայում - էսա։

Մեզ՝ իրավաբաններիս, համար - սաղ վաղուց ընդունված աքսիոմա է, սակայն հասարակության անդամենրի մեծագույն, ոչ իրավաբան մասը ցավոք այս մտքին ուշ է հանգում։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, բաց դուռ մի թակիր՝ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ՀՀ դատական համակարգը խնդիրներ ունի և Նիկոլենք այդ թվում նաև հենց դրա համար եկան, որ այս թերությունն ուղղեն։ Դու գիտես, որ Քոչարյանը ընտրակեղծարար է, ես էլ գիտեմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ն է ընտրակեղծարար։ ԼՏՊ-ի հարցով դու ինձ հետ համաձայն չես, Քոչարյանի հարցով էլ քեզ հետ համաձայն չէ Մենուան։ Արդյունքում՝ ինչքան մարդ, այնքան էլ կարծիք։ Դրա համար էլ նորմալ պետություններում, *իր թերություններով և այնուհանդերձ*, զուտ իրավաբանական մակարդակում կարելի է պնդում անել միայն օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատական ակտերի պարագայում - էսա։
> 
> Մեզ՝ իրավաբաններիս, համար - սաղ վաղուց ընդունված աքսիոմա է, սակայն հասարակության անդամենրի մեծագույն, ոչ իրավաբան մասը ցավոք այս մտքին ուշ է հանգում։


Մհեր, եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ որ էդ աքսիոմատիկ պնդումը մենակ իրավաբաններդ եք հասկանում, ապա ես շարունակում եմ հռհռալ ։ճ

Բայց այ դու ոչ մի կերպ չես հասկանում, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում։ Իսկ իմ ասածը շատ պարզ բան ա՝ հենց քո օրինակը, քո նկսրագրածը բերում ա նրան, որ էդ դատարանի որոշումները վստահելի չեն։

Ու իսկի չես զգում, որ ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես, որտև ոչ մեկ անգամ հենց ինքդ ես Տեր-Պետրոսյանին մեղքեր մեղադրել՝ առնց դատարանի որոշման։ Ու ուրիշներին էլ։ Ու էդ անկախ իրավաբան լինելուցդ, որտև դրանից անկախ մարդ ես՝ քո ընկալումներով, տրամաբանությամբ, աշխարհայացքով ու ուրիշ բաներով։

Խելոք ջան, ախր որ ուշադիր լինեիր, կտեսնեիր, որ ամեն տեղ շեշտել եմ «իմ համար»-ը, որտև պարզ ա, որ տարբեր մարդիկ նույն բանը տարբեր կերպ են ինտերպրետացնում։

Բայց քո շահած գործերի մեծ մասում դու էլ գիտես, որ խախտումն առկա ա։ Պարզապես օգտվում ես էն սողանցքներից, որ քեզ թույլ ա տալիս օրենքը, ու դատավորների մարդկային հատկանիշներից։Ու երբ իմանալով խախտման փաստը դու դա կարողանում ես դարձնել ոչ խախտում, ապա.
*դու՝ դատվորների, ոստիկանների ու այլոց հետ միասին հռչակում ես անարդարություն*

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, վստահելի են թե վստահելի՞ չեն դատարանների որոշումները՝ իրավական պետություններում միայն և միայն դրանք են ինչ որ բան որոշում - վերջ։

Մնացածը, այդ թվում նաև իմ կողմից ԼՏՊ տված գնահատականը՝ քաղաքականը է, ինչ որ տեղ նույնիսկ՝ պատմական։ Քո գնահատականն էլ է քաղաքական, իրավունք ունես զուտ այդ մակարդակում Քոչարյանին համարել ընտրակեղծարար կամ մեղավոր մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի համար՝ չեմ վիճարկի։ Ուղղակի կասեմ, որ, զուտ իրավական առումով, նա անմեղ է։

Այս տարբերակումը որ հստակեցնենք, մեր թեման կսպառվի։

----------


## Chuk

Ընկեր, երբ որ էս թեմայում ասում ենք, որ դու ակնհայտ խախտում արածին ես արդարացնում, մեր խոսքը դատական որոշում չի, այլ իրավիճակի գնահատական, տեսանելի փաստի արձանագրում, ինչը դու էլ գիտես ու լավ հասկանում ես։

Ու զրույցի էդ կոնտեքստում ասելը «դատական որոշում չկա»՝ քո կողմից պարզ մանիպուլյացիա ա։

Ու գիտեմ, որ էս զրույցով մյուսների ներվերն արդեն կերել ենք, բայց էնքան եմ ասելու՝ տարբեր ձևակերպումներով, մինչև որ հասկանաս։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էլի չէ՝ ապեր։ Եթե դա ասում եք կենցաղային մակարդակում՝ խնդրեմ, ասեք - ես էլ դրան հակադարձում եմ, որ զուտ իրավական մակարդակում ՃՈ-ն հաճախ փնթի է աշխատում, իսկ գործնականում էլ դա հաճախ կասկածի տակ է դնում խախտման փաստն ինքնստինքյան։ Պարզ մի օրինակ բերեմ՝ էս 




> Այ սենց անասուն մեկնաբանությունները «պետության մասին մտածող» իրավաբանների շնորհքն ա։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Թե բա, «նշանը չի երևում»





> Նորմալա - իրավաբանորեն խախտում չկա։ Հարց՝ վստահ ե՞ս, որ հենց խախտման վայրկյանին այնտեղ նշան է եղել։ Եթե այո, ապա նշիր վստահությանդ հիմք՝ փարատիր բոլոր կասկածները բացառապես միայն վարչական վարույթի նյութերի հիման վրա՝ տեսանյութ և լուսանկար։ Օրինակ, ես կասկած եմ հայտնում, որ նշան չկա, քամին գցել է այն...


Հիմա կարող ե՞ս զուտ վարչական վարույթի նյութերով պնդել, որ այստեղ խախտում կա։ Եթե կարող ես, ասա, իմանանք...

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի չէ՝ ապեր։ Եթե դա ասում եք կենցաղային մակարդակում՝ խնդրեմ, ասեք - ես էլ դրան հակադարձում եմ, որ զուտ իրավական մակարդակում ՃՈ-ն հաճախ փնթի է աշխատում, իսկ գործնականում էլ դա հաճախ կասկածի տակ է դնում խախտման փաստն ինքնստինքյան։ Պարզ մի օրինակ բերեմ՝ էս 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա կարող ե՞ս զուտ վարչական վարույթի նյութերով պնդել, որ այստեղ խախտում կա։ Եթե կարող ես, ասա, իմանանք...


Խելոք ջան, կարդալու հետ ոնց որ սեր չունես, հստակ գրել եմ. «մեր խոսքը դատական որոշում չի, այլ իրավիճակի գնահատական, տեսանելի փաստի արձանագրում»։

Ու դու էլ գիտես որ խխատում կա ու գիտկցորեն պարտակում ես՝ օգտվելով ինչ-որ սողանցքներից

Դու արդարություն հաստատող չես, այլ անարդարության առաջամարտիկ, բայց քեզ մեղադրել չեմ կարող, որտև տվյալ դեպքում անարդարության հաստատելը քո մանդատն ա, աշխատանքը, վաստակածդ հացը՝ օրենքի սահմանում։

Բայց մենք անկախ դատարանի որոշումից պնդելու ենք էն, ինչն ակնհայտ ա. *կա խախտում*

----------


## Lion

Ոչ, ապեր, էլի սխալվում ես և անում ես իրավաբանությունից հեռու մարդու տիպի մի սխալ - այստեղ չկա խախտում նաև կենցաղային մակարդակում, քանի որ ոչ ոք և երբեք չի կարող պնդել, որ այդ վարորդի անցման պահին այդ հատվածում այդ նշանը եղել է։ Կարող ե՞ս վստահ պնդել, որ եղել է, եթե այո՝ ասա վստահությանդ հիմքը։

Այն, որ նմանատիպ գործերով օրենսդիրը հիմանական և միակ ապացույց է նախատեսել միայն տեսանյութն ու լուսանկարը,* ինքնապատակ մի պահանջ չէ* - դա արդարացի մի պահանջ է, քանի որ գործնականում, եթե չկա տեսանյութ կամ լուսանկար, մենք երբեք էլ ճշտորեն, հաստատ չենք կարող իմանալ, որևէ նշան կոնկրետ հատվածում կոնկրետ ժամանակին եղե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ։  Կրկնեմ՝ կարող էր, չէ՞, այդ նշանն, ասենք, պոկված, ընկած լիներ, կարող էր...

Նման գործերը ոտնահարում են մարդու նյութական իրավունքը և պետք է ամեն ինչ հաստատ իմանալ, իսկ առանց տեսանյութի կամ լուսանկարի ոչ մի հաստատ բան երբեք գործնականում պնդել հնարավոր չէ։ 

Հասկանալի՞ է։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոնը բայց ինչ ուժեղ իրավաբան ա։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Լիոնը բայց ինչ ուժեղ իրավաբան ա։


Ցավոք դատավորներն իրանից ավելի «ուժեղ» են ((

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ, ապեր, էլի սխալվում ես և անում ես իրավաբանությունից հեռու մարդու տիպի մի սխալ - այստեղ չկա խախտում նաև կենցաղային մակարդակում, քանի որ ոչ ոք և երբեք չի կարող պնդել, որ այդ վարորդի անցման պահին այդ հատվածում այդ նշանը եղել է։ Կարող ե՞ս վստահ պնդել, որ եղել է, եթե այո՝ ասա վստահությանդ հիմքը։
> 
> Այն, որ նմանատիպ գործերով օրենսդիրը հիմանական և միակ ապացույց է նախատեսել միայն տեսանյութն ու լուսանկարը,* ինքնապատակ մի պահանջ չէ* - դա արդարացի մի պահանջ է, քանի որ գործնականում, եթե չկա տեսանյութ կամ լուսանկար, մենք երբեք էլ ճշտորեն, հաստատ չենք կարող իմանալ, որևէ նշան կոնկրետ հատվածում կոնկրետ ժամանակին եղե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ։  Կրկնեմ՝ կարող էր, չէ՞, այդ նշանն, ասենք, պոկված, ընկած լիներ, կարող էր...
> 
> Նման գործերը ոտնահարում են մարդու նյութական իրավունքը և պետք է ամեն ինչ հաստատ իմանալ, իսկ առանց տեսանյութի կամ լուսանկարի ոչ մի հաստատ բան երբեք գործնականում պնդել հնարավոր չէ։ 
> 
> Հասկանալի՞ է։


Խելոք ջան, նախորդ էջերում դու էիր խոստովանել, որ նշան կա, ուղղակի ոստիկանը փնթի ա գտնվել, չի գրել գծանշում։ Գոնե քո իսկ գրածները հիշի ։ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Նախ՝ չեմ խոստովանել, երկրորդ՝ ես չէի էլ կարող որևէ բան խոստովանել, որովհետև այդ տուգանքի որոշումն իսկ չեմ տեսել, երրորդ՝ իմ խոստովանությունը ոչ մի իրավական նշանակություն չունի, եթե նույնիսկ խոստովանեի էլ, չորրորդ...

Ապեր, գիտե՞ս, երբ Ալումյանին հայհոյում են կամ, ասենք, Մանվելի փաստաբանի մեքենայի վրա թքում են, ես մտածում էի, թե այս մարդիկ ուղղակի տեղյակ չեն իրավիճակից, չգիտեն ինչ է մրցակցային դատավարությունը և իրավական պետությունը, իրենց պետք է բացատրել։ Այժմ, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ խնդիրն ավելի բարդ է, քանի որ, պարզվում է, բացատրելն էլ է դեռ քիչ՝ մարդ պետք է կարողանա և ցանկություն ունենա հասկանալ։ Քեզ նման կրթված տղեն, փաստորեն, չի հասկանում այս ամենը, ի՞նչ պահանջես փաստաբանի մեքենայի վրա թքողից...

Խնդիրա...

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր, դու ի՞նձ, թե՞ քեզ ես ապուշի տեղ դնում։ նկարում ակնհայտ երևում ա գծանշումը։ Քո նման իրավաբանը ու մեր վայ դատավորները կարող են հղվել ինչ-որ արձանագրության թերի կամ սխալ ձևակերպման վրա ու պնդել, թե իբր էդտեղ խախտում չկա, բայց ցանկացած բանական ու տեսողություն ունեցող մարդ էդտեղ գժանշումը տեսնում ա ու խախտումն ակնհայտ ա։

Մնացածը թղթաբանական բուլշիթ ա, իրավական ու դատական համակարգի թերություններ։ Մենակ թերությունների պարագայում կարող ա դատրնի կողմից սա դիտարկվի որպես ոչ խախտում։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.12.2019), Աթեիստ (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, հարցդ հռետորական, բայց նաև վիրավորական կոնտեքստ է պարունակում ցանկացած պատասխանի դեպքում։ Քո թույլտվությամբ թույլ տուր ինձ ավելի մի պրոդուկտիվ գործով զբաղվել, քան անընդհատ նույն բանը կրկնելն է։ Ասելիքս արդեն ասացի այս թեմայում, ըստ իս իրավիճակը ծայրահեղ պարզաբանեցի նախորդ պոստերում, կարելի է դրանք վերակարդալ։

Չեմ կարծում, որ առաց առանձնակի անհրաժեշտության ես այս քննարկումը կշարունակեմ՝ լավ եղիր  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, հարցդ հռետորական, բայց նաև վիրավորական կոնտեքստ է պարունակում ցանկացած պատասխանի դեպքում։ Քո թույլտվությամբ թույլ տուր ինձ ավելի մի պրոդուկտիվ գործով զբաղվել, քան անընդհատ նույն բանը կրկնելն է։ Ասելիքս արդեն ասացի այս թեմայում, ըստ իս իրավիճակը ծայրահեղ պարզաբանեցի նախորդ պոստերում, կարելի է դրանք վերակարդալ։
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ առաց առանձնակի անհրաժեշտության ես այս քննարկումը կշարունակեմ՝ լավ եղիր


Իհարկե չես շարունակի, որտև հրաշալի գիտես, որ խախտումը կա։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.12.2019), Աթեիստ (13.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Բոլոր ակումբցիներից ներողություն եմ խնդրում այս չափից ավելի երկարած «լեզվակռվով» ձեր ժամանակն ու նյարդերը սպառելու համար՝ առանց թաքցնելու, որ դա միտումնավոր եմ արել։

----------

Cassiopeia (13.12.2019), Աթեիստ (13.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ՝ չեմ խոստովանել, երկրորդ՝ ես չէի էլ կարող որևէ բան խոստովանել, որովհետև այդ տուգանքի որոշումն իսկ չեմ տեսել, երրորդ՝ իմ խոստովանությունը ոչ մի իրավական նշանակություն չունի, եթե նույնիսկ խոստովանեի էլ, չորրորդ...
> 
> Ապեր, գիտե՞ս, երբ Ալումյանին հայհոյում են կամ, ասենք, Մանվելի փաստաբանի մեքենայի վրա թքում են, ես մտածում էի, թե այս մարդիկ ուղղակի տեղյակ չեն իրավիճակից, չգիտեն ինչ է մրցակցային դատավարությունը և իրավական պետությունը, իրենց պետք է բացատրել։ Այժմ, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ խնդիրն ավելի բարդ է, քանի որ, պարզվում է, բացատրելն էլ է դեռ քիչ՝ մարդ պետք է կարողանա և ցանկություն ունենա հասկանալ։ Քեզ նման կրթված տղեն, փաստորեն, չի հասկանում այս ամենը, ի՞նչ պահանջես փաստաբանի մեքենայի վրա թքողից...
> 
> Խնդիրա...


Ապեր, Ալումյանին չեն հայհոյում։ Ալումյանը էշի մեկն ա, քանի որ դաժե էշը կարա մշակի պաշտպանական ստրատեգիա, որը ենթադրում ա դատավարության բոլոր մասնակիցներին անվերջ ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդություններ ներկայացնելը, ինչ ա ժամանակ ձգձգվի ու ինչ ա կարող ա ՄԻԵԴ-ից իրանց համար օգտակար որոշում գա, ու բուն դատը տենց էլ չսկսվի։ Սրա համար դաժե իրավաբանակն կրթություն պետք չի ունենալ, պետք ա լավ գաջ քաշող լինել, էն որ գործը ձգձգում են, որ շատ փող առնեն տանտիրոջից։ 

Հույս ունեմ դու իրա կարգի փաստաբան չես, ավելի բարձր կարգի ես։

----------

Chuk (13.12.2019), John (13.12.2019), Quyr Qery (15.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (13.12.2019), Վիշապ (13.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հուսով եմ դեմ չեք, որ իմքայլական պատգամավոր *Սուրեն Գրիգորյանի լայվին* տրված պատասխանը ստեղ մնա  :Smile: 

Ողջույն, հարգելի Սուրեն։ Լսեցի ձեր լայվը և ամրապնդվեցի տպավորության մեջ, որ... Դանիկաան թագավորությունում մի բան այն չէ։ Խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ես մի մարդ եմ, որը հիմնականում զբաղվում է ՀԵՆՑ ՃՈ ՏՈՒԳԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ ԲՈՂՈՔԱՐԿՄԱՆ ՀԱՐՑԵՐՈՎ և, եթե Հայաստանում կա 5 հոգի, որ լավ պատկերացնում է ողջ այդ պրակտիկան ու օրենսդրությունը, ես այդ հինգից մեկն եմ, իսկ եթե չեք հավատա, ճշգրտումներ արեք՝ ոլորտում ինձ լավ գիտեն։ Այս առումով ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ դուք, ակնհայտորեն չպատկերացնելով իրավիճակը ու հատկապես պրակտիկան, արեցիք նման հեռուն գնացող հետևություններ։ 

Ստորևէ ես կետերով անդրադարձ կկատարեմ ձեր լայվի թույլ կետերին.

1.	Եվ այսպես, Դուք ասում եք, «Բան չի փոխվել, բողոքարկման տեղնա փոխվել»։ Կներեք, հարգելի պարոն Գրիգորյան, սակայն դուք սխալվում եք կամ դիտավորյալ մոլորության մեջ եք գցում մարդկանց։ Այո, ինչպես նշեցիք, առաջ կար երկու ուղի՝ վերադաս կամ դատարան։ Այժմ ուղին է ՎԵՐԱԴԱՍ, ՈՐԻՑ ՀԵՏՈ ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆ։ Հուսով եմ համաձայն եք, որ սա ՄԻ ՔԻՉ ԱՅԼ Է, ՔԱՆ. «Բան չի փոխվել, բողոքարկման տեղնա փոխվել», սա, հարգելիս, բողոքարկման կարգի փոփոխություն է, որի դառը պտուղները ինձ զանգահարող վարորդներն արդեն իսկ զգում են իրենց վրա։ Եվ ի դեպ ասեմ, իմանաք, քանի որ հաջորդ ընտրություններն ամեն դեպքում մոտենում են, որ նույն այդ վարորդները, մեղմ ասած, ամենևին էլ ՔԱՂՑՐ ԽՈՍՔԵՐՈՎ ՉԵՆ ՀԻՇՈՒՄ այս փոփոխությունն անողներին և հատկապես այն քաղաքական ուժին, որն նախաձեռնել է այս ամենը,


2.	Դուք ասում եք, թե. «Հաշվարկներ է կատարվել, որ... պետությունը ավելի շատ է ռեսուրս ծախսում..., քան նոր դեպքում»։ Այս առումով չէր խանգարի, որ դուք ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՆԵԻՔ ՆՈՒՅՆ ԱՅԴ ՀԱՇՎԱՐԿՆԵՐԸ, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՆԱև ԴՐԱՆՑ ԻՐԱԿԱՆԱՑՄԱՆ ՄԵԹՈԴԻԿԱՆ։ Ընդգծեմ, որ, Դատավոր Պողոսը ցանկացած դեպքում գալու է աշխատանքի և պետությունից աշխատավարձ է ստանալու՝ կաշխատի՞ նա 8 ժամ ու օրական կքննի 10 հայց, թե՞ փաստացի կաշխատի 1 ժամ և օրական կքննի 1 հայց։ Թղթի և թանաքի մասին բնականաբար չեմ խոսում, քանի որ, պարզ է, ՀՀ վարչական դատարանում չգրված և չտպված թղթերը գրվելու ու տպելու են ՃՈ-ում։ Ձեր ասածները հիմնավոր կլինեին, եթե դատավորների թիվը քչացնեիք, բայց այսպես, կներեք, չի համոզում,


3.	Դուք ասում եք. «Դատարանը ծանրաբեռնվում է»։ Կներեք, իսկ այդ դատարանն ԻՆՉԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ Է՞ կամ, Դուք որևէ ստատիստիկա ունե՞ք, թե ՃՈ դեմ ինչպիսի՞ բողոքներ, ի՞նչ չափով և ի՞նչ կարգով են քննվում նույն դատարանում։ Ավելին հարցնեմ, Դուք գոնե վԵՐԼՈՒԾԵ՞Լ ԵՔ, թե ՃՈ կողմից մերժված վերադաս բողոքներից քանիսն է բավարարվում դատարանում։ Վերլուծեք, հարգելի պարոն պատգամավոր, և անչափ հետաքրքիր պատկեր կստանաք։ Օրինակ, հանկարծ ու կպարզեք, որ տեսուչների գրած ակտերը և մասնավորապես ամրագոտու ակտերից 100 վերադաս բողոքից 95-ը ՃՈ վերադասը չի բավարարում, այն դեպքում, երբ... վարչական դատարանում ԿԱԿ ՌԱԶ 100 վերադաս բողոքից 95-ը ՃՈ-ն պարտվում է։ Անկեղծ ասեք, ԳԻՏԵԻ՞Ք ԱՅՍ ՄԱՍԻՆ,


4. Դուք ասում եք, թե. «Իրականում, եթե հաղթեք, ՃՈ-ն հետ կտա այդ պետական տուրքը»։ Կներեք, բայց դուք ակնհայտորեն ՀԵՌՈՒ ԵՔ ՊՐԱԿՏԻԿԱՅԻՑ, իսկ իմ դառը տառապանքը փորձ ունի։ Փորձել ե՞ք երբևէ ՃՈ-ից գումար հետ ստանալ։ Դուք չէ, որովհետև դեպուտատ եք, բայց մի հասարակ մարդու վրա փորձարկում արեք և նայեք, թե ՃՈ-ն ո՞նց հետ կտա այդ չարաբաստիկ տուրքը։ Կարող եմ վստահեցնել, ունենալով պարտավորություն հետ տալու տուրքը ասենք 2020 թ-ի մայիսի 1-ից, մարդն այն լավագույն դեպքում կստանա 2021 թ-ի գարնան կեսերին, եթե նույնիսկ ստանա էլ։ Կհարցնեք ինչո՞ւ – ԱՍԵՄ։ Որովհետև հանկարծ ու կպարզվի, որ գումարը նստել է ոչ թե ՃՈ հաշվին, այլ՝ դատական դեպարտամենտի, իսկ դատական դեպարտամենտի հաշից գումար հետ ուզելու համար պետք է դիմել ՀՀ ֆինանսների նախարարություն, որտեղից դիմումը գնում է Գանձապետարան։ Սրանով կարծում եք վե՞րջ՝ ԻՀԱՐԿԵ ՈՉ։ Գանձապետարանը մի հատ հետ կտա  դիմումը, ձևական կամ իրական սխալ բռնելով, հետո էլ մի հատ մուծման չեկ կուզի, որը քաղաքացին մեծ հավականանությամբ պահած չի լինի։ Վերջ, ստեղ պրծավ, բայց ասեմ, եթե քաղաքացու մտքով հանկարծ անցավ, որ, ահաաա, այդ չեկը դատական գործում է, Գանձապետարանն այնքան սիրալիր կլինի, որ կասի՝ հարգելիս, բեր դա կամ գոնե պատճենը։ Եվ մեր քաղաքացին կվազի ՀՀ վարչական դատարան, որտեղ, կարողա, իրեն ասեն, թե գործն արդեն արխիվում է, իսկ դրան մուտք ունենալու համար էլ, ով գիտին, գուցե դատական դեպարտամենտ պետք է դիմել։ Գլուխներդ արդեն իսկ պտտվեց, չէ՞, իսկ այժմ պատկերացրեք, որ մի ինչ որ միջին վիճակագրական զբաղված վարորդ Երևանի կենտրոնի պռոբկեքի մեջ էս հարցերով է զբաղված։ Եվ այսպես, եթե նույնիսկ քաղաքացին ի վերջո ճարի էլ չեկը դատական գործից ու դիմի Գանձապետարան, հանկարծ  կրկին կպարզվի, որ Գանձապետարանը պետք է հարցում անի դատական դեպարտամենտ, ստանա հարցումի պատասխան, վերլուծի այն, հետո դիմի ֆիննախին, ֆիննախն էլ, լավագույն դեպքում, կամ ի վերջո կմուծի այդ գումարը, կամ գլխով կանի ՃՈ կողմը, թե... դու ես կրվել, ախպերս, մուծիր։ ԶԱՐՄԱՑԱ՞Ք, ԳԻՏԵԻ՞Ք, ՈՐ ՓՈՂ ՀԵՏ ՈՒԶԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՐՑՈՎ ՄԵՐ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳՈՒՄ ՍԵՆՑ ՏՇՈՑԻ ԿԱ...։ Իսկ հիմա անկեղծորեն ասեք, ինչ որ մի 4.000 դրամի համար ՔԱՆԻ՞ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ ՆՄԱՆ ՀԵՏևՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՔԱՅԼԵՐ ԿԱՆԻ, քանի՞սը հետևողականորեն հենց սենց հետ կուզի իր փողը, ծախսելով ներվեր, ժամանակ և այլ ռեսուրսներ, քանի՞սն այդպես կվարվի, այլ ոչ թե փոխարենն ուղղակի ձեռքը թափ կտա, թե. «ԷՀՀՀ, ԲԱՆ ՉԻ ՓՈԽՎԵԼ, ՆԻԿՈԼՆ ԷԼ ՀՆԵՐԻ ՊԵՍ ԵՂԱՎ» ու չի հիասթափվի Նիկոլի ողջ ռեժիմից – պատասխանեք, բայց ԱՆԿԵՂԾ։


5.	Հարգելի պարոն Գրիգորյան, ինչո՞ւ եք յուրօրինակ ԼԱՏԱՐԵԱ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑՈՒ ՀԵՏ, որտեղ բոլոր շանսերը ձեր կողմից են։ Ոնց որ ես և Դուք ֆուտբոլ խաղանք, սակայն... դուք դարպաս չունենաք։ Պարզաբանեմ ասածս՝ տեսեք ինչ է ստացվում։ Դիցուկ ես տուգանվել եմ 5.000 դրամ, այսինքն՝ պետությունն ինձնից ուզում է 5.000 դրամ, չէ՞։ Ահա ուրեմն, պետությունն ինձ ասում է՝ ունես 2 ճանապարհ, կամ մուծում ես այդ 5.000 դրամը և թեման փակվեց, կամ, ուշադիր, 4.000, 10.000 կամ 20.000 դրամ դնում ես կոնին և մենք խաղ ենք սկսում – եթե հաղթեցի ես, քեզնից կվերցնեմ 34.000 դրամ պետական տուրք և 5.000 դրամ տուգանքի սկզբնական գումարը՝ 39.000 դրամ, իսկ եթե պարտվեցի ես... քեզնից ուղղակի չեմ ուզի այն սկզբնական 5.000 դրամը։ Զգում եք, չէ՞, ինչ «ԱՐԴԱՐԱ»։ Ու որ վերջնականապես զգաք՝ օրինակ բերեմ ձեզ վրա։ Ես ձեզ ասում եմ՝ հարգելի Սուրեն, ՄՈՒԾԵՔ ՄՀԵՐԻՆ 5.000 ԴՐԱՄ, Դուք կամ խելոք մուծում եք, կամ... ռիսկ եք անում կորցնել 39.000 դրամ, ընդ որում ես հիանալի գիտեմ, որ, եթե նույնիսկ Սուրենը արդյունքում նույնիսկ ճիշտ էլ դուրս գա և ապացուցի, որ չունի 5.000 դրամ մուծելու Մհերին, ես ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՄԻԱՅՆ... իրենից չեմ ուզի այն 5.000 դրամը։ Այսինքն՝ ես տառացիորեն անվերջ կերպով կարող եմ ամենաանհիմն կերպով Սուրենից ուզել 5.000 դրամ, թող ինքը տանջվի, «ՕՏԲԻՏ ԼԻՆԻ»։ Կրկին «արդարա», չէ՞։ Եթե կասեք արդարա, ուրեմն հալալա ձեզ, իսկ եթե կասեք արդար չի, ուրեմն մի ուրիշ մեխանիզմ մշակեք, որը կփոխհատուցի ոչ միայն արդեն իսկ ի սկզբանե մարդու կողմից վճարված գումարը, այլ նաև ՓՈԽՀԱՏՈՒՑՈՒՄ ԿՏԱ ԻՐԵՆ իր ծախսած ներվերի, ժամանակի և այլ ռեսուրսների համար։ Կրկնեմ, չի կարելի չպարտվող լատարեա խաղալ քաղաքացիների հետ։


6.	Ասում եք, «Գաղտնիք չէ, որ շատ մարդիկ օգտվելով...»։ Ստեղ Սերժի պես կասեմ՝ իյա, իրո՞ք։ Իսկ կարողա՞ ձեր համար ԳԱՂՏՆԻՔ Է ՀՀ սահմանադրության 61-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասը, ըստ որի. «1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի իր իրավունքների և ազատությունների արդյունավետ դատական պաշտպանության իրավունք», ընդ որում այս իրավունքին ՀԱՄԱՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆՈՒՄ Է պետության պոզիտիվ պարտականությունը ապահովել այդ իրավունքի իրականացումը։ Էս ի՞նչ մի նվնվոց է, կներեք այս խոսքերի համար, դատական պաշտպանության իրավունք ապահովելու հարցում, էս ի՞նչ մի պարտականությունից փախչելու ձև է՝ ԲԱՐԴԱՑՆԵԼ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑՈՒ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻ ԻՐԱԿԱՆԱՑՈՒՄԸ և ԳՑԵԼ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՎՐԱՅԻՑ ԴԱ ԱՊԱՀՈՎԵԼՈՒ ՊԱՐՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, ինչ է թե... ծանրաբեռնում ենք։ Տո լավ է անում քաղաքացին, որ ծանրաբեռնում է, հարգելի պատգամավոր, դուք գոնե գիտե՞ք, որ իմ կողմից դատարան ներկայացված ամեն 10 հայցից ոչ պակաս 6-ը և ոչ ավել 7-ը դատարանում բավարարվում է, այսինքն՝ դուք գոնե տեղյակ ե՞ք, թե ձեր իսկ «Նոր Հայաստանի» ՃՈ-ն ինչ ՓՆԹԻ Է ԱՇԽԱՏՈՒՄ, այն աստիճանի փնթի, որ պետական դատարանն իսկ նման արդյունք է գրանցում ի վնաս ՃՈ-ի։ Եվ ուրեմն, հարգելի պարոն Գրիգորյան, գնացեք մի հատ ՃՈ-ն վերափոխեք, մի հատ ոմանց գլուխներց դուրս քշեք տուգանք քերթելու մտայնությունը, մի հատ երթևեկության քաոսը կարգավորեք, մի հատ պռավա ծախելու դեմն առեք, ՆՈՐ ՄԻԱՅՆ եկեք ու բարդացրեք բողոքարկման կարգը՝ առավել ծանրացնելով առանց այդ էլ հեշտ վիճակում չգտնվող վարորդների դրությունը։


7. Իրականում, հարգելի պարոն Գրիգորյան, սրանով դուք վճռականորեն հետ կանգնեցիք «ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻՆ ՏՈՒԳԱՆՔԻ ՄԱՏԵՐԻԱԼ ՉԷ» ձեր իսկ կողմից բազմիցս չարչրկված թեզից և արդյունքում, հավատացնում եմ ձեզ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ, վարորդները հայհոյում են և ձեզ, և ձեր քաղաքական ուժին, բայց նաև ՀԵԳՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ, որն ինձ համար, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, ավելի ցավալի է, թե. «ԷՍ ՉԷ՞Ր Նիկոլն ու էս չէ՞ր Նիկոլի մոտեցումը տուգանքներին»։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, մուրճը ձեր ձեռքը, պոպոքն էլ, դուք եք արել, ուղղակի ցավում եմ, որ, բազում մարդկանց, այդ թվում նաև իմ ձայնով իշխանության եկած քաղաքական ուժը նման բան է անում։ Միաժամանակ, սակայն, որևէ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում՝ ընտրությունները մոտ են և հաջորդ իսկ ընտրություններում, հավատացեք, երբ դռնեդուռ կընկնեք, հարգելիս, այդ թվում նաև Դուք, և ինձ նման վարորդ-իրավաբանի ՁԱՅՆԸ ԿԽՆԴՐԵՔ, ես նույն այդ ձայնը ձեզ տալուց առաջ ԼԱԱԱՎՎՎ ԿՀԻՇԵՄ ձեր ողջ այս վարքագիծը։ Ես կհիշեմ, վարորդները ևս կհիշեն, կարող եք չկասկածել և ՆՈՒՅՆ ՍԽԱԼԻ հույսը չունենալ, ինչ Սերժը, թե բա. «Ժողովուրդը հիշողություն չունի»։ Ունի, էն էլ ինչպես ունի և հենց մյուս իսկ ընտրություններին  ձեր այդ թվում նաև այս հակաժողովրդական քայլի պտուղները հիանալի կքաղեք, կարող եք չկասկածել։ Աբսուրդա հլը նայեք ուր է հասնում՝ տո ՍԵՐԺԵՆՔ ՈՐ ՍԵՐԺԵՆՔ ԷԻՆ, ՏՈ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆԸ ՈՐ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆ ԷՐ, վարչական արդարադատությունը ձրի էր սարքել, իսկ դուք այն... սարքեցիք վճարովի։ Սա ձեզ կհիշեցնեմ՝ ես անձամբ, բայց նաև, կարող եք չկասկածել, բազմաթիվ վարորդներ ևս այդ կանեն ինձ հետ միասին։

8. Վերջում ասեմ՝ ես չեմ հավատում ֆեյսբուքյան նման քննարկումների արդյունավետությանը, սակայն ձեր այս, կներեք հազար անգամ, առնվազն նաիվ լայվին ՉԷԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՉԱՐՁԱԳԱՆՔԵԼ։ Չեմ հավատում նաև, որ դուք այնքան բարեխիղճ կլինեք, որ լրացուցիչ քննարկում կկազմակերպեք ոլորտին և հատկապես պրակտիկային լավ տեղյակ անձանց, այդ թվում նաև ինձ հետ։ Համենայն դեպս ասեմ՝ կարող եք ինձ պրիվատ գրել, կարող եք չգրել, կարող եք բացահայտ գրել, կարող եք այդ անել գաղտնի, կարող եք ճշգրտել իմ տվյալները այդ թվում նաև ձեր կոլեգա իմքայլական պատգամավորներից, որոնցից ոմանց հետ անձնապես ծանոթ եմ, և այլ միջոցներով կապվել հետս , կարող եք չանել այդ՝ ձեր իրավունքն է, Ժողովրդի հարգելի ընտրյալ։

Այս առումով ուղղակի ցավում եմ միայն, որ այդ թվում նաև այս պատճառով հենց մոտակա իսկ ընտրություններին ԴՈՒՔ ՖԻԱՍԿՈ ԿԱՊՐԵՔ, ինչը նախկիններին հետ գալու փայլուն հնարավորություն կապահովի։ Ցավում եմ 2018 թ-ի գեղեցիկ հաղթանակի այս կերպ մսխվելու համար, հաղթանակ, որին իմ ներդրումն եմ ունեցել նաև ես և ինձ նման հազարավոր վարորդներ։

Բարին ընդ ձեզ, ավել պակասի համար՝ ԿՆԵՐԵՔ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հաճելի ա գիտակցել, որ թեև օրվա ընթացքում լիքը վարորդների հետ եմ շփվում, դրանք ՆՈՐՄԱԼ վարորդներ են, որոնք միայն ուրախ են բալային համակարգի ներդրմամբ, որոնք հեչ չեն նեղվում 4000 դրամ տուրքից, կամ որ կարող ա իրանց խախտումը կողքից մեկը նկարվի։

Այսինքն ես շփվում եմ Լիոնի շրջապատի հակառակ կողմի հետ։ Ու անչափ ուրախ եմ դրա համար։

Ու ուրախ եմ գիտակցել, որ ես, իմ ոչ իրավաբան, ոչ վարորդ հալով ՃՈ-ի հետ շփվելով հասել եմ ՃՈ-ի աշխատանքում որոշակի դրական փոփոխությունների՝ (տեսախցիկի տեղադրում խախտումաշատ խաչմերուկում, ոստիկանական ավտոբուսների կայանելու տեղը փոխել, Սիսակի ծրագիր և այլ)։ Էն մարդիկ ում հետ ես շփվում եմ, նույն կերպ հասնում են նրան, որ պետք եղած տեղը զեբր սարքեն, լուսացույց դնեն, գծանշումը դզեն։

Ու ցավում եմ, որ Լիոնը դրա փոխարեն, «ՃՈ-ին օգնելու համար» արդարացնում ա խախտում անողներին։

Հետաքրքիր ա, թե քո գործունեության արդյունքում քանի՞ դրական բան ա արձանագրվել ՃՈ աշխատանքում։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2019), Chuk (14.12.2019), Quyr Qery (15.12.2019), Տրիբուն (14.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Որպես Հայաստան տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ այցելող, ու մեքենա քշող ասեմ կարծիքս։ Էս կամերաներով խախտում արձանագրելն ու տուգանելը լավ բան կլինեին, եթե ես դինամիկա տեսնեի, որ ասենք ամեն գալուցս փողոցների գծանշումները թարմացվել են, նշաններն ու լուսաֆորները լավացվել են, որ կողմնորոշումն ու մանևրումը հեշտացել է, գիշերային տեսանելիությունը, չամփեքի եզրերը, ասֆալտը դեսուդենը մի քիչ ավելի բարեկարգ ու համար է դառել, որ ամենակարևորը՝ վարորդները հարկադիր վերապատրաստվել ու կրթվել են, ընենց որ հավայի բազարները, որ նշանը չի երևում, կամ շփոթեցնող վիճակ կա և այլն անհամեմատ քչանում են։  
Բայց Յոհաննեսի ասած՝ խ*յ, շատացել են թախտաբիթի, քրջոտ, առանց ամրագոտի, առանց տոռմուզ ու լույսերը խփած ավտոները, կիսախփնված վարորդները ու մեկ էլ կամերաները, որ աջ ու ձախ ամբաղ զամբաղ տուգանքներ են ճպցնում, որոնցից վայթե ոշշշշշշշշ մի բան չի փոխվում երթևեկության անվտանգության տեսակետից, ասենք կա՞ էդ տուգանքների շնորհիվ առաջացած ավտոպատահարների նվազման դինամիկա։ 
Ասենք ամեն տարի գալուցս մի երկու ամիս անց մեկ էլ ինչ-ոչ ապուշ տուգանք ա գալիս, որ ասենք արդեն 8 տարի ամեն աստծու օր ամերիկաներն ու արտասահմանները (Ֆրանսիա, Իտալիա) մեքենա եմ քշում, էսքան տարվա մեջ սաղ սաղ ընդհամենը երկու հատ տուգանք ունեմ, բայց Հայաստան քշածս ամեն մի շաբաթը՝ մեկ երկու տուգանք ա գալիս։ Սաղ ապահովագրական ընկերությունները մեկը մյուսի հետևից բանկրոտ են լինում Հայաստանում, էն ա որ չեն հասցնում սաղ ավտովթարների ծախսերը փակել, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ էս վիճակը երկրի վրա լուրջ ծախս ա նստում որպես մեքենաների պահեստամասերի, դեղորայքի, բենզինի ներմուծման ծախսեր, դրան գումարած մարդկային կորուստներն ու էկոլոգիական վնասը։ Ասածս ինչ է՝ իմ կարծիքով անասուն վերաբերմունք ա սա քաղաքացիների ու պետության նկատմամբ, ես անկեղծորեն կուզեի, որ էդ սաղ կամերաներն ու բնակավայր ցույց տվող ու հատկապես բնակավայրից դուրս ցույց տվող ապուշագույն նշանները հատ հատ կոխեին էս բարդակը ստեղծողների քամակը, որ հասկանային որ չի կարելի սենց խնդիր լուծել։
Էս տուգանքների բողոքարկման ձևերն ու տուգանքների շուրջ աժիոտաժն ու ղալմաղալը ուղղակի կապիկություն ա, պատկան մարմինների դեգեներատության ապացույց, այ էդքանը։

----------

John (14.12.2019), Lion (14.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որպես Հայաստան տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ այցելող, ու մեքենա քշող ասեմ կարծիքս։ Էս կամերաներով խախտում արձանագրելն ու տուգանելը լավ բան կլինեին, եթե ես դինամիկա տեսնեի, որ ասենք ամեն գալուցս փողոցների գծանշումները թարմացվել են, նշաններն ու լուսաֆորները լավացվել են, որ կողմնորոշումն ու մանևրումը հեշտացել է, գիշերային տեսանելիությունը, չամփեքի եզրերը, ասֆալտը դեսուդենը մի քիչ ավելի բարեկարգ ու համար է դառել, որ ամենակարևորը՝ վարորդները հարկադիր վերապատրաստվել ու կրթվել են, ընենց որ հավայի բազարները, որ նշանը չի երևում, կամ շփոթեցնող վիճակ կա և այլն անհամեմատ քչանում են։  
> Բայց Յոհաննեսի ասած՝ խ*յ, շատացել են թախտաբիթի, քրջոտ, առանց ամրագոտի, առանց տոռմուզ ու լույսերը խփած ավտոները, կիսախփնված վարորդները ու մեկ էլ կամերաները, որ աջ ու ձախ ամբաղ զամբաղ տուգանքներ են ճպցնում, որոնցից վայթե ոշշշշշշշշ մի բան չի փոխվում երթևեկության անվտանգության տեսակետից, ասենք կա՞ էդ տուգանքների շնորհիվ առաջացած ավտոպատահարների նվազման դինամիկա։ 
> Ասենք ամեն տարի գալուցս մի երկու ամիս անց մեկ էլ ինչ-ոչ ապուշ տուգանք ա գալիս, որ ասենք արդեն 8 տարի ամեն աստծու օր ամերիկաներն ու արտասահմանները (Ֆրանսիա, Իտալիա) մեքենա եմ քշում, էսքան տարվա մեջ սաղ սաղ ընդհամենը երկու հատ տուգանք ունեմ, բայց Հայաստան քշածս ամեն մի շաբաթը՝ մեկ երկու տուգանք ա գալիս։ Սաղ ապահովագրական ընկերությունները մեկը մյուսի հետևից բանկրոտ են լինում Հայաստանում, էն ա որ չեն հասցնում սաղ ավտովթարների ծախսերը փակել, ու ընդհանուր առմամբ էս վիճակը երկրի վրա լուրջ ծախս ա նստում որպես մեքենաների պահեստամասերի, դեղորայքի, բենզինի ներմուծման ծախսեր, դրան գումարած մարդկային կորուստներն ու էկոլոգիական վնասը։ Ասածս ինչ է՝ իմ կարծիքով անասուն վերաբերմունք ա սա քաղաքացիների ու պետության նկատմամբ, ես անկեղծորեն կուզեի, որ էդ սաղ կամերաներն ու բնակավայր ցույց տվող ու հատկապես բնակավայրից դուրս ցույց տվող ապուշագույն նշանները հատ հատ կոխեին էս բարդակը ստեղծողների քամակը, որ հասկանային որ չի կարելի սենց խնդիր լուծել։
> Էս տուգանքների բողոքարկման ձևերն ու տուգանքների շուրջ աժիոտաժն ու ղալմաղալը ուղղակի կապիկություն ա, պատկան մարմինների դեգեներատության ապացույց, այ էդքանը։


Վիշապ հոպար, ես էլ քո պես տարին մի քանի անգամ Երևանում քշող եմ, 26 տարվա վարորդական ստաժով։ Պրիտոմ, ես ինձ հաստատ չէի անվանի լիարժեք օրինապահ վարորդ։ Այսինքն, պատահում ա, որ խախտում եմ անում, պատահում ա արագություն եմ գերազանցում, հատկապես վերջինը հաճախ ա պատահում։ Վարորդ ա նաև կինոս, մոտ տաս տարվա ստաժով, ու ինքը շատ կարգապահ վարորդ ա։ 

Ուրմենս․ 
Մինչև հեղափոխությունը հա՛մ իմ հա՛մ կնոջս վրա ի՜նչ կարգի չխմած տուգանք ասես չէր գալիս, էլ հետևի անիվը թեթև քսվել ա հոծ գծին, էլ երկու սանտիմետր անցել ես խաչմերուկի գիծը ու կանգնել ես, էլ կայանելուց մեքենայիդ ու բոռձյուռի միջև 7աստիճանի անկյուն կա, ու սենց։ Խելոք-խելոք, տանում սաղ մուծում էի, ու այլանդակ ջղայինանում էի, քանի որ գիտեի, որ կոնկրոտ թալան ու տեռոռ ա, քանի որ ոչ մի տեղ տենց «խախտումների» համար մարդկանց չեն տուգանում։ 

Հեղափոխութունից հետո, ես ու կինս իրար հետ երկու տուգանք ենք ստացել, երկուսն էլ շատ տեղին։  Այսինքն «ջ ու ձախ ամբաղ զամբաղ տուգանքներ» էլ չեն ճպցնում ու ինձ ոչ մեկը չի կարա հակառակն ապացուցի, քանի որ սեփական փորձը կա։ Այսինքն տուգանքները ճպցնում են հիմնականում տեղին։  

Էն որ Հայաստանում ճանապարհների որակից սկսած մինչև գծանշումներ, լուսաֆորների կարգավորում, ճանապարհային նշաններ, այլանդակ վիճակ ա, կամ չի համապատասխանում որևէ նորմալ միջազգային չափանիշի, էտ սաղս գիտենք ու սա գալիս դեռ սովետի վախտերից ու վերջին 30 տարում ավելի ա վատացել, քանի որ հատուկ դեգենեռատներ են դրանով զբաղվել: Դա դզելու համար առնազն տաս տարի ա պետք ու լիքը ծախսեր, ու դեռ հարցական ա դեգենեռատներն ի վիճակի կլինե՞ն դզելու, թե՞ էլի արդյունքը նույնն ա լինելու:

Էս պարագայում, եթե էտ կամեռաներն էլ հանեն, քաղաքը քաոսից կվերածվի առմագեդոնի: Ընհանուր բառդակ վիճակի մեջ, մինչև տենանք հասարակական տրանսպոր մտնելու ա քաղաք թե չէ, էտ կամեռաները գոնե ինչ-որ զգաստացնող ազդեցություն ունեն: 

Ասածս ինչ ա, հոպար, մինչև պահանջելը, որ պետությունը սաղ ճանապարհները, լուսաֆորները, նշանները սարքի գերմանական, կամեռաներն էլ սարքի 4K UHD, քաղաքացիները կարան մի քիչ ավելի պատասխանատու վարքագիծ դրսևորեն։ Այսինքն, բացի ոռի ծակից ու վարչական իրավախախտումների օրենսգրքից մի քանի հոդված անգիր իմանալուց, կարելի ա մի քիչ էլ քթի ծակ ունենալ։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2019), Chuk (14.12.2019), Quyr Qery (15.12.2019), Աթեիստ (14.12.2019), Գաղթական (14.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (15.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վիշապ ջան, թեև Տրիբունն արդեն ասեց, ես էլ ավելացնեմ։

Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ նորմալ երկրում, նորմալ քաղաքում մարդը կարա գա, իրա ժեշտը կանգնացի զեբրի վրա, ինչա թե 100 մետր չքայլի։ 
Ընդ որում շատ երկրներում դա հենց վարորդի մտքով էլ չի կարա անցնի։ Բայց դրան երկրները հասել են ՄԻԱՅՆ տուգանքներով ու պատիժներով։
Գերմանիայի «հիմարի տեստ»-ի մասին հիմա էլ պարբերաբար հետխորհորդային երկրներում իրար պատմում վախենում են։

Եթե մարդը էնքան անասուն ա, որ քաղաքի մեջ 60-ի փոխարեն կարա 140-ի տակ քշի (մի քանի ամիս առաջ տենց մարդասպան դարձավ), ի՞նչ կապ ունի գծանշումը։ Գծանշո՞ւմն ա, որ պտի էդ մարդում հիշեցներ, որ քաղաքում ա։ Պարզապես ըտեղ վերջապես նորմալ ասաֆալտ էին փռել։

Էս պահին փողոցները լցված էն տենց տավարներով, որոնք ոչ թե չգիտեն օրենքները, ոչ թե նշանները չեն նկատում (վատ տեղ ա դրած), այլ գիտակցաբար կոպիտ խախտումներ են անում։
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի 5 րոպեանոց վիդեո էին նկարել, որ ոստիկանության շենքի հենց դեմը 20 հոգի կրկնակի հոծ գիծ ա հատում, քյասսար մտնում, ինչ ա թե թեթև *խցանում* էր։
Էդ խնդիրը վաղուց կար, մեր շենքի պահակին էլ տենց մեկը խփել ա ժամանակին, մեռնելուց ա պրծել։
Բայց միայն վիդեոն տարածելուց, ոստիկանության հասցեին շատ կոպիտ մեկնաբանություններից հետո նոր որոշեցին անեն էն, ինչի համար 5 տարի առաջ էի դիմել՝ դրեցին տեսախցիկ։
Հիմա էդ նույն խախտում անողը վիդեոն գցում ա յութում, էն հույսով որ Լիոնը կամ իրա նման իրավաբանները կասեն ըտեղ նշանը լավ չի երևում, բեր բողոքարկենք։ Ու տակից որ հարցնում ես խի՞ ես տենց մտնում, պատախանում ա՝ *չգիտեի որ կամերա կա։

*Էս մասսային զսպող բանը կամերան ա։ Դրա համար պտի լիքը ավելանան, էն ծրագիրն էլ որ մի քանի ամսից կգործարկվի, թույլ կտա, որ ցանկացած քաղաքացի դառնա կամերա։

Երկորդ խնդիրն էլ անվճարունակ ու գերվճարունակ մասսան ա։ Առաջինը «սնանկ» տաքսիստներն են, որ սաղ գրել են կնոջ վրա, ու սաղ օրը խախտում են անում, տուգանք էլ չեն վճարում, որտև սնանկ են, մյուսն էլ շատ հարուստները, որ էլի սաղ օրը խախտում են անում, վճարում ու էլի խախտում (սա ՀՀԿ-ի սիրած մասսան ա)։

Սրանց դեմ հենց բալային համակարգն ա աշխատելու։ Անկախ փողերից քանակից զրկվում ես բալերից, ու վերջում պռավից։ Առանց պռավա քշելը դառնում ա քրեական հանցանք։

Էս ամեն ինչը որ բացատրում եմ, ոչ մի կապ չունեն ճանապարհների վիճակների, գծանշումների ու նշանների հետ։

Ոնց որ մարդասպանությունները կապ չունեն նրա հետ, որ ամեն խաչմերուկին գրած չի «մարդ սպանել չի կարելի»։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.12.2019), Chuk (14.12.2019), Quyr Qery (15.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019), Գաղթական (14.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (15.12.2019), Տրիբուն (14.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես նորից փորձեմ բացատրել տեսակետս։ Նախ կարճ՝ զուտ միայն պատժամիջոցներով խնդիրը լուծելը ախմախագույն մոտեցում է, էս մոտավորապես՝ ոնց որ ասես ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր, որ 1 միլիոն մարդ ծրագրավորող դառնալու փոխարեն տաքսու շոֆեռ են, դրա համար էլ Հայաստանում տեխնոլոգիական հեղափոխություն չի լինում ու ասենք որպես խնդրի լուծում բռնես տաքսու շոֆեռների հարկերը բարձրացնես։ 

Էդ կամերաներով խախտում գրանցելն ու տուգանելը սեռժիկական թայֆայի հանճարեղ լուծումն էր անգրագետ ու անկիրթ ժողովդրի հաշվին մշտական կթու կով ունենալու։ Հիմա աջ ու ձախ չեն տուգանում (նոր իշխանությունները բարի են ։Ճ), բայց քանի որ երթևեկության պայմանները դեռևս չափազանց հեռու են մարդկայինից, ապա միևնույն ա «տավարների» հոսքի մեջ դրբի տակ ընկելու էն էլի լիքը քաղաքացի, որոնց դուք կարող եք անքթիծակ, անպատասխանատու ու էլի չգիտեմ ինչ անվանել… 
Բայց մի հատ հարց տամ. իսկ կամերաներով ֆիքսված արագությունները, արգելող նշանները, գծանշումները սաղ քթի ծակով ե՞ն արված: 

Ես էդքան տեղյակ չեմ թե ինչի համար եմ տուգանվում, վարձույթով ավտո էի վերցնում Հերցից, որ ասում էին, եթե քեզ տուգանք գա, հետո քո քարտիցդ կքերենք, ու ամեն անգամ մի $20-30 քերում էին, ենթադրում եմ ինչ-որ կամերայի տակ մի քիչ արագ եմ անցել, կամ էլ ի՞նչ իմանամ, արժի՞ վստահել Հերցին։ Էս անգամ Քարավանից եմ վերցրել, որ ասեց, թե իբր ՃՈ-ն եթե խախտում արձանագրի, կուղարկի իմ Նահանգների հասցեյով։ Էս անգամ Արգավանդի վրա նկարվել եմ 72 կմ/ժ- համար, տեսնենք կգա՞, թե չէ։

Բայց էդ սաղ մի կողմ։ Էստեղ սկզբունքների հարց է։ Նախ մասսայական կամերաներ շարելու ու տուգանքներ խփելու համար պետությունը պիտի հազար տոկոս վստահ լինի, որ ամեն տեղ սուպեր տրամաբանական ու սուպեր հարմար պայմաններ ու կանոններ ա ապահովել։ Հակառակ դեպքում պատկերացրեք մի հատ պատկեր՝ կովերին ստիպում եք քայլել պարանի վրայով, կողքերը փշալարեր եք դնում, ու հենց աջ ու ձախ շեղվում են, ձաղկում եք փշերով ու ճիպոտով։ Ոնց էլ չլինի մի երկու տավար միլիոնի տակ կփորձե՞ն անցնել պարանի վրայով կամ կողքերով, կամ հենց ձեր վրայով։ Հայաստանում այ էս պատկերն ա։

Մի հատ շատ, անչափ շատ կարևոր հանգամանք անհասկանալի պատճառներով սաղ մոռացության տվեցին, գնաց։ Վերջին 100 տարվա մեջ, ՀՀ-ի վարորդական իրավունք ունեցողներից երթևեկության կանոնների մասին դասընթաց անցել է վայթե քարը պայթի-տրաքի մի 5%-ը։ Անցել է սովետից  ժառանգած, ապուշագույն, ոչ մի խելամիտ ու տրամաբանական նորմեր չպարունակող դասընթաց։ Իսկ ժամանակակակից նորմալ դասընթաց, որ մարդկանց առաջին հերթին սովորեցնում է վարորդական ադեկվատ վարքաքիծ, իրար հարգելու կուլտուրա, անվտանգության կանոններ, ինչպես վարել, որ առողջական ու ֆինանսական զրկանքների փոխարեն վայելես ճամփորդությունը՞․․․ Զերո, զերո, զերո տոկոս։ Հայաստանից «հազար տարվա» վարորդական փորձ ունեցողները գրին քարտով գալիս են Նահանգներ, հալալ կեսը Նահանգներում տեստը անցնում է միայն երկորդ կամ երրորդ անգամ ։Ճ 

Այսինքն Նոր Հայաստան հորջրորջվող երկրում դեռ թույլ են տալիս կաշառքով մի երկու օրում ծախած ու առած վարորդական վկայականներով լիքը մարդ մեքենա վարի, ու դեռ տուգանքների մասին բազար ա՞ գնում։ Կա՞ մարդ, որ կպնդի, թե բան է փոխվել պետության կողմից մարդկանց անվտանգությանը վերաբերվելու մեջ։

Ու էս վերջին խլամ մեքենաների ներկրման հեղեղն էլ ամբողջությամբ իշխանությունների մեղքն է, չնայած դուք կարող եք մեղադրել «տավարներին»։ Երևանի փողոցները էսքան մեքենայի թողունակություն չունենանով հանդերձ կառավարությունը բացարձակ փորձ չի արել, հասկանալու, թե էս հիսթերիկ ներկրման հետևանքները Երևանի վրա ինչ են նստելու, ու կարող ա՞ պետք էր արագի մեջ թույլ չտալ խլամի հոսքը Հայաստան, ու կարող ա՞ պետք էր օրենքներ մշակել հին ավտոների, որոնք ոչ մի ժամանակակից էկոլոգիական կամ արտանետած գազի բաղադրության ստանդարտների չեն համապատասխանում՝ քշելը սահմանափակելու գոնե քաղաքի խիտ բնակեցված կենտրոնում։ Կա՞ մարդ, որ կպնդի, թե էս նոր կառավարությունը մի գրամ մտածել ա մարդկանց անվտանգության ու առողջության նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք փոխելու մասին։ 

Քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի ձեր «տավարների» ու անվտանգության մասին ճամարտակությունները, եթե Երևանում քշվող տաքսիների *մեծ մասը* առանց անվտանգության գոտիների են։   Էս պահի դրությամբ իմ կարծիքով տավարների մի մասը կառավարությունում են, քանի էս վիճակը շարունակվում ա։

----------

Lion (14.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ․ Մասնավորապես Կալիֆոռնիայում նախկինում շատ խաչմերուկներ զինված էին ավտոմատ խախտումը արձանագրող տեսախցիկով, հիմա դրանց մեծ մասը հանել են, ու հիմա գրեթե ամբողջությամբ խախտումները կենդանի ոստիկանով են արձանագրվում։ Ինչու՞, որովհետև երկար տարիների փորձից պարզել են, որ կամերաները որևէ էֆեկտիվություն չեն ավելացնում, այսինքն պետության ու ժողովդրի վրա հիմար ծախս են։ 
Ու մի տվյալ էլ, ըստ վիճակագրության, Կալիֆորնիայում արձանագրվում է յուրաքանչյուր 400 խախտումից մեկը, ոստիկանության դեֆիցիտ կա։ Փորձել են ավելացնել, ավելացրել են, վիճակագրորեն ոչ մի օգուտ չի տվել, ասենք ՃՏՊ-երը դրանից չեն նվազել, նորից պակասեցրել են։
ՃՏՊ-երի քանակը պակասեցնելու համար վայթե ամենակարևոր գործոնները՝  ա) վարորդների ադեկվատությունն ու արհեստավարժությունն են, բ) ճանապարհային պայմաններն են, գ) ավտոմեքենաների որակական հատկանիշներն են։ Ու սրանց մեջ հաստատ կամերաները ու տուգանքները չեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս նկարը նոր հանեցի գուգլ քարտեզից։ NY-ի առաջին պատահած փողոցն ա։ Նշված կարմիր մասը նախատեսված ա ավտոբուսների համար։ Հենց էդ կարմիր մասը վերջանում ա, մի հատ ֆուրգոն ա կանգնած։



Էս նկարը էլի գուգլի քարտեզից ա։
Դրված ա կանգառի նշան, գետնի վրա կարմիրով նշված ա, որ դա կանգառ ա, դրանից հետո մի քանի մետր էլի ներկով նշված ա, որ ըտեղ չի կարելի կանգնել։
Էդ նշվածները դու չես տեսնում ոչ թե չկան, այլ որովհետը *վրեն կանգնած են։
*



Սենց խախտումներ անում են էն մարդիկ, որոնց *պնդում են,* թե նշաններ չկան, սխալ են և այլն։
Իսկ օրինակ իմ գործընկերներս երբեք իրանց թույլ չեն տալիս ստեղ կանգնել, երբեք տուգանք չեն ստանում։ Գործի գալուց քշում են էնքան, մինչև կայանելու տեղ գտնեն։ Ու գտնում են։ *Միշտ*։

Կարող ա՞ ամեն դեպքում պատճառը նշանները չեն։
Չնայած որ Լիոնն էլ գրածդ լայքում ա, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեք։

Համ նշում ես, որ լիքը մարդ չպետք ա մեքենա վարի, համ էլ հենց մեխանիզմ ա մշակվում էդ մարդկանց պռավից զրկելու, համարում ես, որ դա սխալ մոտեցում ա։
Իմ իմանալով էս պահին մի ընթացակարգ կա պռավից զրկելու՝ վարորդը լիքը պարտք կուտակի, ՃՈ-ն մտնի դատարան, ասի էս մարդուն զրկեք։
Մեր դատարանները հիմնականում ավելի շատ բարոյականության կողմից են քան օրենքի ու տրամաբանության (Լիոնի հաղթանակներն ու իմ ինֆորմատորները վկա)։
Դրա համար, թեև կես միլիոնից հետո կարան պռավից զրկեն, նույնիսկ մի քանի միլիոնի դեպքում դատարանը չի զրկում։

Հ.Գ.
Ի դեպ, զեբրի նշանն էլ տեղում ա, զեբրն էլ շատ լավ երևում ա, բայց դա հեչ չի խանգարել դեմի մեքենայի վարորդին, որ մեքենան ըտեղ կայանի։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Համ նշում ես, որ լիքը մարդ չպետք ա մեքենա վարի, համ էլ հենց մեխանիզմ ա մշակվում էդ մարդկանց պռավից զրկելու, համարում ես, որ դա սխալ մոտեցում ա։


Ես տենց բան ե՞մ ասել։ Ես ասում եմ, բոլոր վարորդների ձեռքից ա պետք պռավան առնել, որ մարդավարի դասընթաց անցնեն ու նորը ստանան, դա հնարավոր ա անել էդ կամերաների արձանագրած միլիոնարով տուգանքների հաշվին, որ չեն անում։ Ու խնդրում եմ, Նյու Յորքը Երևանի հետ մի համեմատի, էնտեղ կովն էլ առանց շատ կանոններ իմանալու կարող է հեշտ կողմնորոշվել, թե որտեղ կանգնի ու որտեղ ա մոտակա փաբլիք փարքինգը, չնայած ահավոր բարդ կառուցվածքին։ Երևանում փոշուց մի քիչ տարբերվող ներկ են լցրել, անունը դրել գծանշում։ Բերածդ նկարն էլ ահագին պատկերավոր է, թե ինչ քրջոտ վիճակ է։ Տե՞ս ամերիկացիք հստակ գրել են՝ BUS ONLY, հաստ գծերով, իսկ Երևանի նկարում պիտի հավատամ, որ ավտոների տակ ինչ-որ կարմիր զիգզագ ա արած: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ էդ կանգառում Գազելը գալու է կանգնելու է երրորդ գծի վրա, ապա մարդիկ նորմալ էլ կանգնել են ։Ճ 
Ասածս էն ա, որ փողոցների վիճակն ու մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը իրար համարժեք են։ Դրա համար էլ Լիոնը գործ ունի, ու լայքում ա գրածս, սաղ օրինաչափ ա ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես տենց բան ե՞մ ասել։ Ես ասում եմ, բոլոր վարորդների ձեռքից ա պետք պռավան առնել, որ մարդավարի դասընթաց անցնեն ու նորը ստանան, դա հնարավոր ա անել էդ կամերաների արձանագրած միլիոնարով տուգանքների հաշվին, որ չեն անում։ Ու խնդրում եմ, Նյու Յորքը Երևանի հետ մի համեմատի, էնտեղ կովն էլ առանց շատ կանոններ իմանալու կարող է հեշտ կողմնորոշվել, թե որտեղ կանգնի ու որտեղ ա մոտակա փաբլիք փարքինգը, չնայած ահավոր բարդ կառուցվածքին։ Երևանում փոշուց մի քիչ տարբերվող ներկ են լցրել, անունը դրել գծանշում։ Բերածդ նկարն էլ ահագին պատկերավոր է, թե ինչ քրջոտ վիճակ է։ Տե՞ս ամերիկացիք հստակ գրել են՝ BUS ONLY, հաստ գծերով, իսկ Երևանի նկարում պիտի հավատամ, որ ավտոների տակ ինչ-որ կարմիր զիգզագ ա արած: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ էդ կանգառում Գազելը գալու է կանգնելու է երրորդ գծի վրա, ապա մարդիկ նորմալ էլ կանգնել են ։Ճ 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ փողոցների վիճակն ու մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը իրար համարժեք են։ Դրա համար էլ Լիոնը գործ ունի, ու լայքում ա գրածս, սաղ օրինաչափ ա ։Ճ



Սկսենք նրանից, որ բոլորի ձեռից պռավա վերցելու իրավունք ոչ մեկ չունի։

Սրա դեմի մայթին նույն վիճակն ա։ Մի օր զանգեցի մաքրեցին, ու գազելները սկսեցին նորմալ կանգառում կանգնել։ Իսկ եթե մարդը չի պատրաստվում նշաններով քշի, ինքը ինչ պատճառ ասես կբերի, օրենքը խախտելը արդարացնելու համար։
Սաղ քաղաքը գիտի օպերայի տակի պառկովկի մասին, ու ընտեղ *միշտ* ազատ տեղ կա։ Թող 2 հոգի էլ քո պես դրսից եկավ ըլնեն, էդ տեղը չիմանան։ Բայց ստեղ կայանածները բոլորը էս կողմերի (այդ թվում ոստիկանության) աշխատողներն են, ու շատ լավ գիտեն տեղը։
Բայց նաև շատ լավ գիտեն, որ ՃՈ չկա, որ պտի իրանց կարգի հրավիրի։ Արտակն էլ էդքան պարապ չի, որ օրը մի քանի ժամ իրանցով զբաղվի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սկսենք նրանից, որ բոլորի ձեռից պռավա վերցելու իրավունք ոչ մեկ չունի։
> 
> Սրա դեմի մայթին նույն վիճակն ա։ Մի օր զանգեցի մաքրեցին, ու գազելները սկսեցին նորմալ կանգառում կանգնել։ Իսկ եթե մարդը չի պատրաստվում նշաններով քշի, ինքը ինչ պատճառ ասես կբերի, օրենքը խախտելը արդարացնելու համար։
> Սաղ քաղաքը գիտի օպերայի տակի պառկովկի մասին, ու ընտեղ *միշտ* ազատ տեղ կա։ Թող 2 հոգի էլ քո պես դրսից եկավ ըլնեն, էդ տեղը չիմանան։ Բայց ստեղ կայանածները բոլորը էս կողմերի (այդ թվում ոստիկանության) աշխատողներն են, ու շատ լավ գիտեն տեղը։
> Բայց նաև շատ լավ գիտեն, որ ՃՈ չկա, որ պտի իրանց կարգի հրավիրի։ Արտակն էլ էդքան պարապ չի, որ օրը մի քանի ժամ իրանցով զբաղվի։


Էդ պռավաների օրինականությունը կասկածելու լուրջ հիմքեր կան ու կարելի է աստիճանաբար ու սահմանված հերթականությամբ անել, դժվար չի։
Խանջյան գալու համար պիտի Օպերայի փարքինգու՞մ կանգնեմ։ Աթեիստ ջան, դու փորձում ես արդարացնել անոռուգլուխ նշաններն ու գծանշումները, Լիոնն էլ փորձում է արդարացնել անոռուգլուխ վարորդներին։ Ասեմ քեզ, ես ոչ մեկիդ կողմն էլ չեմ։ Ու նորից ասեմ, ֆունդամենտալ խնդիր լուծելու տեղը (որը ենթադրում է երթևեկության պայմանների, նշանների ու կանոնների համակարգային բարեկարգում, վարորդների վերապատրաստում) դուք անվերջ կարաք իրար մեղադրեք ու բան չփոխվի երկրում։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու ասեմ քեզ, առանց մարդկանց պատշաճ ձևով վարորդական հմտություններ սովորեցնելու հնարավորություն տալու զուտ խախտումների հիման վրա նրանց վարորդական իրավունքից զրկելը տարրական ձևով խախտելու է մարդկանց կրթվելու սահամանդրական իրավունքը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ախր չես ուզում հասկանաս, որ էսօր մարդիկ խախտում անում են օրենքները շատ լավ իմանալով, գիտակցելով։

ՃՈ-ն կանգնացնում ա սխալ մտած մեքենային, հարցնում ա խի՞ արգելված տեղով մտար, ասում ա, չէի տեսել, որ ըտեղ կանգնած եք։ Իմ աչքի առաջ ա եղել էս խոսակցությունը,ակտը գրելու ժամանակ։
Քաղաքի խախտումների 90%-ը էս կարգի ա։

Լիքը դեպք գիտեմ, որ գիտակցաբար չեն խախտել, բայց ասենք ամեն օրվա ճամփի վրա նոր նշան ա հայտվնում, էդ մասին ՃՈ-ն TV-ով հայտարարում ա, FB-ով հայտարարում ա, բայց վարորդը համ դրանք չի տեսնում, համ թարմ դրա, շատ լավ երևացող *նշանները*։

Ու ասեմ, որ սենց դեպքում սկզբի մի քանի օրը ներում են։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի հատ էլ ասեմ. վարորդական կուլտուրա սովորելու համար նորմալ թրեյնինգ ա պետք, ու դա երթևեկության կանոնները չեն։ Ու կանոնները հարգելու համար էլ կանոնները պիտի հարմար լինեն, ամեն ինչ փոխադարձ է:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կասե՞ս, ի՞նչ թրեյնինգ ես դու անցել, որ մայթի վրա չկայանես։
Ո՞վ ա անցկացնում, ո՞նց։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կասե՞ս, ի՞նչ թրեյնինգ ես դու անցել, որ մայթի վրա չկայանես։
> Ո՞վ ա անցկացնում, ո՞նց։


Հիմա ոնց ասեմ․․․ Նահանգներում մայթի վրա կանգնելու խնդիր չկա, որովհետև միշտ կանգնելու տեղ ճարվում է։ Իսկ վերջերս օրինակ ասենք Դուրյան թաղամաս հյուր էի գնացել, մի կես ժամ ֆռռացի, վերջը շենքերից մեկի բակում մայթից դիք հարթությամբ փոքր տեղ կար, մի ձև կիսամայթադիքախառը կանգնեցի, ուրիշ տարբերակ երևի մնում էր Օպերայի փարքինգում կանգնելն ու տաքսիով գալը, հիմա ի՞նչ պիտի անեի ես։ Քո ասածներից ստացվում է, որ սաղ պայմանները կան, լիքը փարքինգի տեղ կա, բայց շիզոֆրենիկները հելնում են մայթերի վրա։

----------

Quyr Qery (15.12.2019), Tiger29 (15.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա ոնց ասեմ․․․ Նահանգներում մայթի վրա կանգնելու խնդիր չկա, որովհետև միշտ կանգնելու տեղ ճարվում է։ Իսկ վերջերս օրինակ ասենք Դուրյան թաղամաս հյուր էի գնացել, մի կես ժամ ֆռռացի, վերջը շենքերից մեկի բակում մայթից դիք հարթությամբ փոքր տեղ կար, մի ձև կիսամայթադիքախառը կանգնեցի, ուրիշ տարբերակ երևի մնում էր Օպերայի փարքինգում կանգնելն ու տաքսիով գալը, հիմա ի՞նչ պիտի անեի ես։ Քո ասածներից ստացվում է, որ սաղ պայմանները կան, լիքը փարքինգի տեղ կա, բայց շիզոֆրենիկները հելնում են մայթերի վրա։


Չգիտեմ ինչքա՞ն կզարմանաս, եթե ասեմ, որ մեր շենքի կողքը համարյա *ամեն օր* դատարկ փողոցում մի մեքենա (ոչ նույնը) կանգնում ա մայթի վրա  :LOL: 

Հիշեմ երկուշաբթի նկարեմ դատարկ փողոցն ու մայթի վրայի մեքենան։

Նենց որ հարցից մի փախի։ 

«Կասե՞ս, ի՞նչ թրեյնինգ ես դու անցել, որ մայթի վրա չկայանես։
Ո՞վ ա անցկացնում, ո՞նց։ »

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թարմ օրինակ՝ ունենք խաչմերուկ, որտեղ ձախ չկա, նշանը դրված ա՝ ուղիղ համ հետադարձ։ Համ լավ երևում ա, համ էլ տեսանյութում ա երևում։



Ու տակից էլ մեզ հայտնի իրավաբանը պնդում ա, որ արժի բողոքարկել։




> Տվյալ դեպքում զուտ իրավաբանորեն խախտում չկա, քանի որ նման նշան ՃՈ կանոններով ՉԿԱ։ Կա իրավունք ունենալ ՃԵԿ 5.15.1 նշանի այլ կոնֆիգուրացիա, սակայն որևէ տեղ որևէ կոնֆիգուրացիա սահմանված չէ, այսինքն նման նշանը ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ իրավական հետևանք առաջացնել անձի համար։ Կրկնեմ, *այստեղ վարորդը ճիշտ է*։ Մինչև 2019 թ-ի մայիս այս հատվածի վրա 50/50 վիճակ էր, քանի որ այն ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չկար որևէ արդարացում։ Հետո ՃԵ կանոններով եղավ փոփոխություն, ըստ որի, կրկնեմ, 5.15.1 նշանը կարող է ունենալ այլ կոնֆիգուրացիա և սա հիմք տվեց ՃՈ-ին ավելի եռանդուն տուգանել մարդկանց։ Դա, սակայն, սխալ է, քանի որ նման կոնֆիգուրացիա որևէ ակտով ՍԱՀՄԱՆՎԱԾ ՉԷ։ Այս պահի դրությամբ այս տեղի վրա նոր պայմաններում արդեն իսկ ունենք 1 հաղթած՝ դատավոր Լիանա Հակոբյանը համաձայնել է մեր փաստարկների հետ։ Ունենք, սակայն, նաև պարտվածներ, քանի որ որոշ դատավորներ համառում են։ Սա է, դուք որոշեք, բողոքարկե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե վերադասի հաստատ մերժումից հետո հասնեք Վարորդի ընկեր գրասենյակ, անձամբ այս հարցով ես ձեր կողքին մինչև վերջ կանգնած եմ։


Ինչպես հասկանում ես տեքստից, մի քանի դատավոր համարում ա, որ խախտում կա, ու *մի* դատավոր հակառակ կարծիքին ա։
Նույնիսկ թե դեպքում երբ մի քանի դատավոր եզրակացրել ա, որ վարորդը սխալ ա, իրավաբանը, որը հա հղում ա անում օրենքին, հակառակն ա պնդում։

Տակից էլ մեկնաբանություն կա։




> Մոտ 2 տարի առաջ նույն ձև տուգանվեցի, բողոքարկեցի Վարորդի ընկեր գրասենյակի օգնությամբ, բայց Mher Hakobyan -ի հետ պարտվեցինք։


Mher Hakobyan-ը մեզ հայտնի իրավաբանն ա  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հիմա ոնց ասեմ․․․ Նահանգներում մայթի վրա կանգնելու խնդիր չկա, որովհետև միշտ կանգնելու տեղ ճարվում է։ Իսկ վերջերս օրինակ ասենք Դուրյան թաղամաս հյուր էի գնացել, մի կես ժամ ֆռռացի, վերջը շենքերից մեկի բակում մայթից դիք հարթությամբ փոքր տեղ կար, մի ձև կիսամայթադիքախառը կանգնեցի, ուրիշ տարբերակ երևի մնում էր Օպերայի փարքինգում կանգնելն ու տաքսիով գալը, հիմա ի՞նչ պիտի անեի ես։ Քո ասածներից ստացվում է, որ սաղ պայմանները կան, լիքը փարքինգի տեղ կա, բայց շիզոֆրենիկները հելնում են մայթերի վրա։


Հա, մեկ էլ եթե Վերան կարա իրա հիվանդ ոտքով Օպերայի պառկովկում կանգնի, ցիտադելում մի հատ թուղթ ստորագրելու համար, ու քանի դեռ էդ պառկովկեն լրիվ լցված չի, ես պնդելու եմ, որ կենտրոնում պառկովկի տեղ կա։
Կենտրոնից դուրս վաբշե լիքն ա։

Ասենք կառավարության շենքը մետրոյի կողքն ա։ Ըտեղի աշխատողները, որ կարան ասենք Չարբախ մետրոյի մոտ կայանեն (լիքը տեղ կա) մետրոյով գան գործի, նախըտրում էին հենց հրապարակի մետրոյի կողքը մայթերին կանգնել։ Մի քանի օր առաջ վերջապես երկաթից ձողեր շարեցին, որ մայթին չհելնեն։

Մայթին կանգնողը կանգնելու ա, չկանգնողն էլ նորմալ տեղ գտնելու ա։ Սա ապացուցում են իմ իմացած, *մայթերին չկանգնող* վարորդները։

----------

Freeman (16.12.2019), Տրիբուն (16.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ ինչքա՞ն կզարմանաս, եթե ասեմ, որ մեր շենքի կողքը համարյա *ամեն օր* դատարկ փողոցում մի մեքենա (ոչ նույնը) կանգնում ա մայթի վրա 
> 
> Հիշեմ երկուշաբթի նկարեմ դատարկ փողոցն ու մայթի վրայի մեքենան։
> 
> Նենց որ հարցից մի փախի։ 
> 
> «Կասե՞ս, ի՞նչ թրեյնինգ ես դու անցել, որ մայթի վրա չկայանես։
> Ո՞վ ա անցկացնում, ո՞նց։ »


Ապեր, նախ իմ ասած թրեյնինգն ու տեստը վերաբերում էր անվանգ երթևեկությանը, ոչ թե կայանելուն, որոնց վրա դու չգիտես ինչու ամենից շատ ես ֆոկուս եղել։ Իսկ դրա հետ կապված ես քեզ Կալիֆոռնիայի ձեռնարկի տեղը ասել եմ, կարաս կարդաս ասենք ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ԱՆՎՏԱՆԳ ՎԱՐԵԼ ՄԵՔԵՆԱՆ գլուխը։ 
Ես կողմ եմ, որ բոլոր խախտումով կայանած մեքենաներին տուգանեն ու բալային համակարգ լինի ու զրկեն իրավունքից համը հանողներին, բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը պիտի երկիրդ առաջին հերթին մայթեր ու կայանատեղի ունենա, երկրորդ հերթին նորմալ նշաններ ու գծանշումներ, երրորդ հերթին էլ նոր խախտումը արձանագրելու ռացիոնալ ձևեր, որ հավայի աջ ու ձախ տձև կամերաներ չշարեք ու շաբաթներով ժամանակ չվատնեք դատարաններում ու հերթերում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թարմ օրինակ՝ ունենք խաչմերուկ, որտեղ ձախ չկա, նշանը դրված ա՝ ուղիղ համ հետադարձ։ Համ լավ երևում ա, համ էլ տեսանյութում ա երևում։
> 
> 
> 
> Ու տակից էլ մեզ հայտնի իրավաբանը պնդում ա, որ արժի բողոքարկել։
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչպես հասկանում ես տեքստից, մի քանի դատավոր համարում ա, որ խախտում կա, ու *մի* դատավոր հակառակ կարծիքին ա։
> ...


Ապրես, էս երթևեկության կարգավորման ապուշագույն օրինակներից մեկն է՝ անտրամաբանական, ապակողմնորոշող ու գայթակղող նշան դնելը։ Կարաս, բացատրի, թե ինչի հետադարձ կարելի է, ձախ՝ չէ։

----------

Lion (15.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապրես, էս երթևեկության կարգավորման ապուշագույն օրինակներից մեկն է՝ անտրամաբանական, ապակողմնորոշող ու գայթակղող նշան դնելը։ Կարաս, բացատրի, թե ինչի հետադարձ կարելի է, ձախ՝ չէ։


Իհարկե չեմ կարող, ոչ վարորդ եմ, ոչ էլ ՃՈ-ից, դրանից նշանը դառնում պակաս տեսանելի՞, թե պակաս կարևոր  :LOL: 

Լավ, դու ինձ ասա, թե ինչի մասին ա եղել քո թրեյնինգը, ես քեզ նկարեն, ցույց տամ, որ մերմոտ մարդը, որը էդ խախտումն անում ա, շատ լավ էդ նյութերից տեղյակ ա, բայց համ էլ գիտի, որ իրան բան չեն ասելու, իրա կայֆն էլ տենց ա տվել։

Ասենք թրեյնինգ ա՞ պետք, որ մարդիկ աղբը դատարկ ու բաց աղբամանից կես մետրի վրա չթափեն։
Չէ, գլուխներին տալ ա պետք։

----------

Freeman (16.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իհարկե չեմ կարող, ոչ վարորդ եմ, ոչ էլ ՃՈ-ից, դրանից նշանը դառնում պակաս տեսանելի՞, թե պակաս կարևոր 
> 
> Լավ, դու ինձ ասա, թե ինչի մասին ա եղել քո թրեյնինգը, ես քեզ նկարեն, ցույց տամ, որ մերմոտ մարդը, որը էդ խախտումն անում ա, շատ լավ էդ նյութերից տեղյակ ա, բայց համ էլ գիտի, որ իրան բան չեն ասելու, իրա կայֆն էլ տենց ա տվել։
> 
> Ասենք թրեյնինգ ա՞ պետք, որ մարդիկ աղբը դատարկ ու բաց աղբամանից կես մետրի վրա չթափեն։
> Չէ, գլուխներին տալ ա պետք։


Աթեիստ ջան, մի հատ էլ ասեմ, որ եթե կանոնները տրամաբանական ու ռացիոնալ լինելուց մի քիչ հեռու են, ապա խախտվելու են։ Առավել ևս, եթե մարդը համոզված է, ոչ չեն պատժելու, ու իսկապես չեն պատժում, էդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում քո մոտիվացիան էդ մարդուն բռնելու ու պատժելու ինչ-որ անտրամաբանական նշանի չենթարկվելու համար, խո սադիստ չես։
Աղբ թափելն էլ լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է, մնում է ծխելն ու խմելն էլ բերես թեմա, պրծնենք։

----------

Lion (15.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ուզում ես ասես ԱՄՆ-ում գոյություն չունի՞ անտրամաբանական նշան, թե՞ կան, բայց դրանց կարելի ա չենթարկվել։

Ես միշտ իմացել եմ, որ եթե օրենքը/նշանը սխալ ա, պետք ա էդ մասին բարձրաձայնել, ու հասնել ուղղելուն, ոչ թե համարել որ չկա  :Smile: 

Իսկ «համոզված ա, որ չեն պատժելու»-ի համար արդեն ասել եմ, նախաձեռնել ու անցկացրել ենք օրենք, որ ես էլ նկարեն տենց  արխային ընկած «վարորդներին», ու պատժվեն։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2019), Տրիբուն (15.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Համենայն դեպս սենց բան գտա։ Ըստ նկարագրության լրիվ ԱՄՆ-ում են, ու «շատ հասկանալի», պարզ նշաններ են  :LOL: 

https://autorambler.ru/novosti/hit-p...08-09-2008.htm

Մի օրինակ՝

----------


## Վիշապ

Նահանգներում սաղ ծամած դրած է հնարավորինս պարզ ձևով, բերածդ օրինակում էլ հետը, նպատակը անվտանգությունն է, ոչ թե կամերաներով փող տպելը։
Եթե ավելի ճիշտ, Նահանգներում սաղ ճամփեքին ու խաչմերուկներին լիքը կամերաներ կան, բայց դրանց նպատակը ոչ թե խախտում նկարել ու տուգանք ուղարկելն է, այլ պատահարներին արագ արձագանք տալը։ Ես չեմ ասում իդեալական է, ու Հայաստանից շատ ավելի խայտառակ երթևեկություն օրինակ ասենք Եգիպտոսում կամ Հնդկաստանում կտեսնես, բայց իմ տեսած ոչ մի երկրում կամերաներ չեն շարել ժողովդրին կթելու միակ ու ակնհայտ նպատակով։

----------

Lion (15.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Թարմ օրինակ՝ ունենք խաչմերուկ, որտեղ ձախ չկա, նշանը դրված ա՝ ուղիղ համ հետադարձ։ Համ լավ երևում ա, համ էլ տեսանյութում ա երևում։
> 
> 
> 
> Ու տակից էլ մեզ հայտնի իրավաբանը պնդում ա, որ արժի բողոքարկել։


Դե ինչ, միանամ խոսակցությանը  :Smile:  Այո, արժե բողոքարկել, արդեն գրեցի թե ինչու՝ նման նշան ՃՈ կանոններով չկա,ա նձին տուգանել են ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ չնախատեսված նշանի պահանջի խախտման համար։ Եթե նման նշան կա, ցույց տուր։




> Ինչպես հասկանում ես տեքստից, մի քանի դատավոր համարում ա, որ խախտում կա, ու *մի* դատավոր հակառակ կարծիքին ա։


Ախր, եղբայր ջան, տենց չի, էլի - նախորդ սերնդի էս տեղի պայքարն էլ 50/50 էր, այսինքն՝ դատավորների կեսը գտնում էր, որ խախտում կա, մյուսը ասում էր, որ չկա։ Կարող եմ գործերի ցանկերը ներկայացնել, թեև ասեմ, որ Ակումբը իրավաբանական նման մանրուքներ քննարկելու ամեն դեպքում տեղը չէ։ Պարտվածս վճիռներով բերված են վերաքննիչ բողոքներ, քանի որ, կրկնեմ, *զուտ իրավաբանորեն* վարորդը ճիշտ է, իսկ դատավորներն էլ, որոնք մերժել են հարցերը, թող ինձ ներվեն այս խոսքերը՝ չեն խորացել իրավիճակի նրբության մեջ։ Պարզ մի բան ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի - _եթե նշանը չկա ՃԵ կանոններում_, եղբայր, զուտ իրավաբանորեն այն _չի կարող մարդու համար հետևանքներ առաջացնել_ - սա իրավաբանական կանոն է, բայց նաև մարդկային, կենցաղային մակարդակում է ճիշտ, քանի որ մարդը ուղղակի _չի կարող իմանալ, թե այդ նշանի մեջ ինչ իմաստ է դրված_ - այդ պայմաններում արդար է՞ մարդուն տուգանելը։ Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարող ենք ճանապարհին... կարմիր օղակի մեջ չադրայով դեմքը փակած մի կնոջ նկար դնել, իսկ հետո էլ բոլոր կին վարորդներին տուգանել այն բանի համար, որ այդ նկարից հետո մեքենայով անցնելիս չադրայով չեն փակել երեսները, իսկ հետո էլ քեզ պես մեկը գա ու ասի՝ հասկանալի է, չադրա, կարմիր օղակ... արգելվում է առանց չադրայի այդ կողմից առաջ անցնել։ 

Չի կարելի սենց, եղբայր, իրավական պետություններում, որին  մենք ձգտում ենք, չի կարելի այդպես։




> Նույնիսկ թե դեպքում երբ մի քանի դատավոր եզրակացրել ա, որ վարորդը սխալ ա, իրավաբանը, որը հա հղում ա անում օրենքին, հակառակն ա պնդում։


Իսկ եթե առնվազնը 1 դատավոր եզրակացնում է, որ վարորդը ճիշտ է՞։ Զուտ քանակով *ե՞նք* նայում, *թե՞* ընդունում ենք, որ դատական համակարգում և ՃՈ իրավակիրառ պրակտիկայում խնդիր կա։ Ինքդ մտածիր, *մեկ ամբողջ ԴԱՏԱՎՈՐ*, մարդ, որին պետությունը հանձնարարել է ստուգել ճիշտն ու սխալը, ասում է, որ իրավիճակում խնդիր կա, այս պայմաններում պետք է ասենք, որ իրավիճակում խնդիր չկա՞ և այս պայմաններում արդյո՞ք արժե միանշանակ պնդում անել, իսկ վարորդի համար էլ՝ իրավաբանական հետևանքներ առաջացնել։




> Mher Hakobyan-ը մեզ հայտնի իրավաբանն ա


Ու նաև Mher Hakobyan-ի մեկնաբանությունը՝ Գիտեմ, եղբայր, բայց արդեն այս գարուն _այն պարտված գործերից շատերով, որոնք վերաքննիչ էինք բերել, վերաքննիչը մեր օգտին վերջացրեց_...։ Բա, ապեր, 2017 թ-ի սկզբից սկսածս պայքարի արդյունքում, երբ այն ժամանակ, ինչպես հիմա քեզ նման նաև շատերը, այդ թվում նաև ստորադաս դատավորներից, պնդում էին, որ խախտում կա, վերադաս դատարանի ջանքերով հաջողությամբ պսակվեց՝ ՀՀ վերաքննիչ դատարանն ասած, որ... Մհերը ճիշտ է։ Դե հիմա շարունակիր հետևություններ անել, իսկ ես պարտվածներով վերաքննիչ բողոքներ կբերեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար նորովի մտածող դատարանը 2021 թ-ին այնուհանդերձ վարորդների օգտին վերջացնի էս աբսուրդը։

Ապեր, բարդ բանա իրավաբանությունը, իրավակիրառ պրակտիկան՝ առավել ևս։ Մի փորձիր, երբեք մի փորձիր, հատկապես չլինելով մասնագետ, ամեն ինչ պարզունականացնել և փորձ կատարել ռեցեպտ-լուծումներ առաջարկել՝ չես կարող, մի արա այն սովորական սխալը, որն անում է իրավաբանությանը մոտ, սակայն իրավաբան չեղող, պրակտիկան չիմացող մարդը։




> Ապրես, էս երթևեկության կարգավորման ապուշագույն օրինակներից մեկն է՝ անտրամաբանական, ապակողմնորոշող ու գայթակղող նշան դնելը։ Կարաս, բացատրի, թե ինչի հետադարձ կարելի է, ձախ՝ չէ։


Իհարկե։ Ըստ ՃՈ «հանճարների» վարորդը պետք է երթևեկության դինամիկության մեջ... _գուշակի_, թե ինչ իմաստ է դրել ՃՈ ինչ որ մի սովետոտ պաշտոնյա այս նշանի իմաստի մեջ, որ չտուգանվի։ Ցավոք ասեմ՝ մարդիկ պաչկեքով են տուգանվում էս տեղում։ Մարդ կա՝ 10-ից ավել տուգանվել է այս հատվածում՝ գրեթե ամեն օր, ևս մեկը 3 օր առաջ 10-ից ավել տուգանքի համար զանգեց՝ նույն էս տեղի վրա, այնքան են տուգանվում, մինչև առաջին տուգանքը ստանում են, ու նոր միայն իմանում են, որ, ըստ ՃՈ-ի, ոչ ըստ օրենքի, իրենք խախտում են արել։ Նորմալ մարդիկ է, շարքային վարորդներ, հաստատ վարչական ռեցեդիվիստ չեն, հաստատ իրենց հաճելի չէ տուգանվելը, բայց տուգանվել են, որովհետև... իրավիճակն է ապուշ։ Ու նաև ասեմ՝ այստեղ նաև *այլ հարց է ծագում* - եթե մեր ՃՈ-ն հակված է հենց երթևեկությունը կարգավորելուն, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի փող քերթելուն, ինքն հետևություններ չի անո՞ւմ սենց մասսակական տուգանումներից, ինքն իրեն հարց չի տալի՞ս, թե. «_Ախպեր, ուրեմն ես մի բան սխալ եմ անում, որ սենց մասսայական տուգանվում են, ուրեմն իրավիճակում մի բան պարզ չէ, ուրեմն այն պետք է վերանայել, վերջը վարորդները հո տուգանքի կամիկաձեներ չե՞ն_»։ Նման հարց, սակայն, ՃՈ-ում իրենք իրենց բնականաբար չեն տալիս, այլ... անմեղ, *իբր չհասկացող տեսքով*, մարդկանցից փող են քերթում, *էսա նաև ցավալին*։




> Իհարկե չեմ կարող, ոչ վարորդ եմ, ոչ էլ ՃՈ-ից, դրանից նշանը դառնում պակաս տեսանելի՞, թե պակաս կարևոր


Կրկին մերձիրավաբանի սխալ - Եվ ուրեմն դու... «վարորդ չես», ոչ էլ «ՃՈ-ից», իսկ նշանը... տեսանելի է - եղբայր պատվական, տեսանելի է, հարց չկա, բայց այն... ի՞նչ է նշանակում, կասե՞ս։

----------


## Lion

*Վիշապ* ջան, հլը նայի Յոժն ու Արտյոմը ինչ տիպիկ վիդեո են արել՝ քաղաքի զուտ միայն մի մասում ցույց տալով մեր երթևեկության քաոսը

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019), Գաղթական (15.12.2019), Տրիբուն (15.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Վիշապ* ջան, հլը նայի Յոժն ու Արտյոմը ինչ տիպիկ վիդեո են արել՝ քաղաքի զուտ միայն մի մասում ցույց տալով մեր երթևեկության քաոսը


Շատ լավն ա, սաղ ճիշտ են ասում, ու եզրակացությունն էլ ա լավը։ Իրոք, եթե բալայինը կիրառեն, մի քանի հազար մարդ զրկվելու ա վարորդական իրավունքից, ու երևի ճիշտն էլ էտ ա։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (15.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նահանգներում սաղ ծամած դրած է հնարավորինս պարզ ձևով, բերածդ օրինակում էլ հետը, նպատակը անվտանգությունն է, ոչ թե կամերաներով փող տպելը։
> Եթե ավելի ճիշտ, Նահանգներում սաղ ճամփեքին ու խաչմերուկներին լիքը կամերաներ կան, բայց դրանց նպատակը ոչ թե խախտում նկարել ու տուգանք ուղարկելն է, այլ պատահարներին արագ արձագանք տալը։ Ես չեմ ասում իդեալական է, ու Հայաստանից շատ ավելի խայտառակ երթևեկություն օրինակ ասենք Եգիպտոսում կամ Հնդկաստանում կտեսնես, բայց իմ տեսած ոչ մի երկրում կամերաներ չեն շարել ժողովդրին կթելու միակ ու ակնհայտ նպատակով։


Հոպար, լրիվ լուրջ, հիմա հավայի չեն կթում։ Չեմ ուզում տպավորություն ստեղծեմ, որ վիզ դրած հեղափոխությունն եմ պաշտպանում, բայց ոչ ինձ, ոչ կնոջս, ոչ էլ իմ իմացած լիքը վարորդների վրա վերջին երկու տարում ապուշ/հավայի կթող տոիգանքներ չեն եկել։ Որ օրինակը կոնկրետ լինի, մեկը ես Կոմիտասի վրա, որտեղ խայտառակ դվիժենի ա, խաչմերուկը չազատած մեքենային բաց թողնելու համար մի քանի անգամ զեբռայից լավ առաջ կանգառ եմ արել ու կանաչի եմ սպասել։ Ոչ մի անգամը տուգանք չի եկել, իսկ առաջ գալիս էր։ 

Կամեռաները, գոնե էս պահին, Երևանում որոշակի կանխարգելիչ էֆեկտ ունեն, կթելու նպատակ չունեն։ Եթե չլինեն, վաբշե կատաստռոֆայա լինելու։

Ուրիշ բան, որ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ կամեռաներն ու բալայինը հարցի լուծում չի, ու մեր երթևեկությունը կանոնները, նշաններով, ամեն ինչով պիտի բարեփոխվի։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2019), Varzor (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (15.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (15.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարելի է հեծանիվներ նորից չհնարել ու պարզապես պատճենել կանոններն ու օրենքները նորմալ երկրներից։ Նենց տպավորություն է, որ աշխարհից բեխաբար ձվից նոր դուրս եկածները իրենցից գյուտեր են անում ու մի 10 տարի էլ երկիրը բուքսավատ անի, մինչև էս ապուշները պարզեն, որ իրենց արածները էֆեկտիվ չեն։
Նորից եմ ասում՝ սկզբից մարդկանց նորմալ կրթել է պետք մինչև ինչ-որ պատժիչ համակարգեր կիրառելը։ Առանց դրա, կպնդեմ, որ տավարների մի մասը կառավարությունում են ու թող էդ բալային համակարգը նախ իրենց վրա կիրառեն, ասենք ամեն երրորդ ապուշ գաղափար մտահղացող կառավարության ներկայացուցիցչը պարտավոր է ինքնասիկտիրվել ու էլ երբեք չհավակնել որևէ պաշտոնի։ 
Քանի որ Աթեիստը որևէ ռեակցիա չտվեց առաջարկիս՝ աչքի անցկացնելու կալիֆոռնիական վարորդի ձեռնարկը, մի երկու բան քոփի անեմ էստեղ, ու թող Հայաստանը նման մի երկու պարզ նախադասություն մտցնի կանոնների մեջ, կամ վարորդի ձեռնարկ ունենա, մինչև ինչ-որ ճոռոմ համակարգեր կիրառելը։




> ՁԵՐ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԽՑԱՆՄԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ
> 
> Ձեր մեքենավարման սովորությունների մեջ կատարված փոքրիկ փոփոխությունները
> կարող են նպաստել երթևեկության սովորական խցանումների քանակի նվազեցմանը:
> Մեքենան վարելիս խուսափեք հետևյալ պահվածքից՝
> • դիմացի մեքենայի «պոչին կպչելուց», երբ ապահով տարածություն չեք պահպանում
> դիմացից ընթացող մեքենայից.
> • երթևեկության գոտիները ոչ անհրաժեշտաբար փոխելուց, երբ անընդհատ փոփոխում
> եք արագընթաց մայրուղու երթևեկության գոտիները.
> ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, լրիվ լուրջ, հիմա հավայի չեն կթում։ ․․․


Կարող է հավայի չեն կթում, բայց լիքը հավայի յուղ են վառում։ Էս վերջին անգամ ինձ նույն տեղում երկու անգամ ոստիկանությունը կանգնացրեց, պատճառաբանեց որպես «միջոցառում», հարցրեց խմածությանս մասին, երկու անգամ էլ շատ թեթև խմած եմ եղել, ապուշ բազարից խուսափելու համար ստիպված ստել եմ, նայել են աչքերիս մեջ, բաց են թողել։ Էս պրիմիտիվ օրինակ ա, մնացած սաղ հարցերը սենց են՝ հիմարավարի։
Նենց պիտի անեք, թարկեմ մտածելը Հայաստան վերադառնալու մասին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարող է հավայի չեն կթում, բայց լիքը հավայի յուղ են վառում։ Էս վերջին անգամ ինձ նույն տեղում երկու անգամ ոստիկանությունը կանգնացրեց, պատճառաբանեց որպես «միջոցառում», հարցրեց խմածությանս մասին, երկու անգամ էլ շատ թեթև խմած եմ եղել, ապուշ բազարից խուսափելու համար ստիպված ստել եմ, նայել են աչքերիս մեջ, բաց են թողել։ Էս պրիմիտիվ օրինակ ա, մնացած սաղ հարցերը սենց են՝ հիմարավարի։
> Նենց պիտի անեք, թարկեմ մտածելը Հայաստան վերադառնալու մասին։


1. Ոչ թե ապուշ բազարից, այլ 150.000-200.000 դրամանով տուգանգից, իրերն անվանենք իրենց անունով  :Wink: 
2. Շատ վատ ա, որ խմած քշել ես։
3. եթե ոստիկանը քո քշելուց ենթադրեր, որ խմած ես, խոսքերիդ հավատալով չէր բավարարվի։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարելի է հեծանիվներ նորից չհնարել ու պարզապես պատճենել կանոններն ու օրենքները նորմալ երկրներից։ Նենց տպավորություն է, որ աշխարհից բեխաբար ձվից նոր դուրս եկածները իրենցից գյուտեր են անում ու մի 10 տարի էլ երկիրը բուքսավատ անի, մինչև էս ապուշները պարզեն, որ իրենց արածները էֆեկտիվ չեն։
> Նորից եմ ասում՝ սկզբից մարդկանց նորմալ կրթել է պետք մինչև ինչ-որ պատժիչ համակարգեր կիրառելը։ Առանց դրա, կպնդեմ, որ տավարների մի մասը կառավարությունում են ու թող էդ բալային համակարգը նախ իրենց վրա կիրառեն, ասենք ամեն երրորդ ապուշ գաղափար մտահղացող կառավարության ներկայացուցիցչը պարտավոր է ինքնասիկտիրվել ու էլ երբեք չհավակնել որևէ պաշտոնի։ 
> Քանի որ Աթեիստը որևէ ռեակցիա չտվեց առաջարկիս՝ աչքի անցկացնելու կալիֆոռնիական վարորդի ձեռնարկը, մի երկու բան քոփի անեմ էստեղ, ու թող Հայաստանը նման մի երկու պարզ նախադասություն մտցնի կանոնների մեջ, կամ վարորդի ձեռնարկ ունենա, մինչև ինչ-որ ճոռոմ համակարգեր կիրառելը։


Իմաստ էլ չունի օդի մեջ արված կոչերը քննարկել, եթե գիտես, որ դրանք ոչ մեկ չի արձանագրելու ու դրանց համար պատասխանատվության ենթարկող չկա։
Էս պահին եղած օրենքները արդեն իսկ քիչ չեն նորմալ երթևեկության համար, եթե դրանց խստորեն հետևող լինի։ Իսկ խստորենը հենց իմ ու իմ նման մարդկանց հեռախոսի կամերաների ու բալային համակարգի հաշվին ա լինելու։

Ասենք Յոժի վիդեոն դրել էի, որ նայեի, հենց սկզբից ակնհայտ էր, որ ես իմ ոչ վարորդ հալով իրանցից լավ եմ տեղյակ օրենքներից, Վերան էլ կեսից ներվայնացավ իրանց ապուշություններից։

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1. Ոչ թե ապուշ բազարից, այլ 150.000-200.000 դրամանով տուգանգից, իրերն անվանենք իրենց անունով 
> 2. Շատ վատ ա, որ խմած քշել ես։
> 3. եթե ոստիկանը քո քշելուց ենթադրեր, որ խմած ես, խոսքերիդ հավատալով չէր բավարարվի։


Քո համար ինչն ա կարևորը, անվտանգությունը՞, թե՞ ձևականությունը: 
Ասեն թեթև խմած մեկը, որ կապ չունի թե սթափ ա, կամ մարդավարի քշում ա, պետք ա տուգանվի, իսկ բոզիտղավարի քշող մեկը՝ ասենք դիմացի ավոտոյից մետրովկա պահած ու «դալնի-բլիժնի» արած, երկու սանտիմի վրա ճռցրած դեմը կտրած, բայց ոչ մի հոծ գիծ չի հատել, կարմիրի տակ չի անցել, լրիվ օքեյ ա չէ՞…

Աթեսիտ ջան, ասեմ քեզ, ունեք էն, ինչ որ ուզում եք, առանձնապես շատ բան չի պակասում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմաստ էլ չունի օդի մեջ արված կոչերը քննարկել, եթե գիտես, որ դրանք ոչ մեկ չի արձանագրելու ու դրանց համար պատասխանատվության ենթարկող չկա։
> Էս պահին եղած օրենքները արդեն իսկ քիչ չեն նորմալ երթևեկության համար, եթե դրանց խստորեն հետևող լինի։ Իսկ խստորենը հենց իմ ու իմ նման մարդկանց հեռախոսի կամերաների ու բալային համակարգի հաշվին ա լինելու։


Նահանգներում գոյություն ունի անզգույշ վարելու հոդված, որը վերաբերում է իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ նկարագրածին, ու դա շատ ավելի կարևոր բան է, քան հոծ գծերը, կամ հետադարձ թույլատրող ու ձախ չթույլատրող նշանները։ Նահանգներում զուտ բերանից ալկոհոլի հոտ գալու համար չեն տուգանում, ու երբեք հավայի չեն կանգնացնում, ու որ կանգնացնում են, հավայի ակտեր չեն գրում, էդ էլ ասեմ։ Ու նշանների ու գծերի վրա ֆոկուս լինելու տեղը փորձում են խնդիր լուծել, որ երթևեկությունը անվտանգ լինի, մարդկանց կանգնելու տեղ լինի։  Օրենքներն ու կանոնները ինքնանպատակ չեն, դրանք միջոց են ծառայելու իսկական նպատակներին՝ անվտանգությանը ու հարմարությանը։ Եթե վերջինները թողած կենտրոնանում ես առաջինների վրա, ստանում ես էն, ինչ արդեն ունես, ավել բան պետք չի։

Ու քանի անզգույշ վարելու հոդված ՀՀ-ում չկա ու քանի տաքսիների մեծ մասը առանց ամրագոտիների են (էս իմ կարծիքով տարրական, պարտադիր բաներ են), ապա ես կիսալուրջ եմ վերաբերվելու մնացած բոլոր գծերին ու նշաններին, ոստիկանությանն ու կառավարությանն էլ վրադիր։

Հ․Գ․ Բալային էլ կա, էդ էլ ասեմ, բայց մինչև էդ կիրառելը նախ ճանապարհներն ա պետք մարդավարի սարքել։ Էն որ գովազդվում էր, թե էսքան կիլոմետր ճանապարհ ա թույն սարքվել, ես ոչ մի բան էլ չտեսա առնվազն Երևանից Կիրովականով Տաշիր ու Կիրովականով Ալավերդի ճամփեքին։ Հա, Ալավերդու ճանապարհը մըզմը՜զ դզմզում էին, դեռ սաղ քարուքանդ էր։ Մի 3 տարուց վայթե կպրծնեն։

----------


## Գաղթական

Թեմայից դուրս արձանագրեմ, որ հալալ ա Աթեիստին:
Էդ էլ ասում եմ՝ ծավալած գործունեությունից իր կցկտուր պատմածների հիման վրա:
Բա որ լրիվ մանրամասն պատմելու ժամանակ ունենար ))

Հիանում եմ սենց մարդկանցով: Առավել ևս, որ էդ ամենն անում ա առանց պաշտոնի ու ոչ պաշտոնի համար:
Ինքը 100% էն մարդկանցից ա՝ ով կարող է գլուխ գովալ, թե անձամբ մասնակցում ա երկրի առավել կայացմանն ու զարգացմանը:
 @Աթեիստ ջան, Հարգանքներս

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2019), Chuk (15.12.2019), Աթեիստ (15.12.2019), Արշակ (28.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (16.12.2019), Տրիբուն (15.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քո համար ինչն ա կարևորը, անվտանգությունը՞, թե՞ ձևականությունը: 
> Ասեն թեթև խմած մեկը, որ կապ չունի թե սթափ ա, կամ մարդավարի քշում ա, պետք ա տուգանվի, իսկ բոզիտղավարի քշող մեկը՝ ասենք դիմացի ավոտոյից մետրովկա պահած ու «դալնի-բլիժնի» արած, երկու սանտիմի վրա ճռցրած դեմը կտրած, բայց ոչ մի հոծ գիծ չի հատել, կարմիրի տակ չի անցել, լրիվ օքեյ ա չէ՞…
> 
> Աթեսիտ ջան, ասեմ քեզ, ունեք էն, ինչ որ ուզում եք, առանձնապես շատ բան չի պակասում:


Դրա համար նշեցի, որ եթե խմածություն կասկածեր, տենց հեշտ չէիր պրծնի։ Մի ծանոթ ունեմ, հեղափոխությունից սկզբից էլ հիացած չէր, բայց որ խմած բռնել, ու 200.000 էլ տուգանել էին, լավ վառված ա ՃՈ-ից։ Որտև էլ չի ստացվել բարիշել։

Էդ քո ասած խուլիգանական վարքի համար ամառը լիքը ավտոներ են տարել տուգանային հրապարակ։ Բայց քանի որ ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ, սաղ ՃՈ-ում մի հոգի ա գործ անում, ՃՈ պետը, մենակ իրա աչքի առաջ պտի լինի, որ պատժվեն։
Կամ էլ պետք ա ինչ որ մեկը նկարի, Ֆբ-ով տարածի, հնչեղություն ձեռ բերի, որ նոր գտնեն, նորմալ պատժեն։ Տենց աշնանը ահագին նիվիստների գտան, պատժեցին։

Կարևոր ա ոչ թե հենց օրենքների տառից կախվելը, այլ ցանկացած վատ վարք պատժելը։ Ու դրա համար եմ կատաղում, որ Լիոնի պես մարդիկ տառերից են կախվում, որ արդարացնեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նահանգներում գոյություն ունի անզգույշ վարելու հոդված, որը վերաբերում է իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ նկարագրածին, ու դա շատ ավելի կարևոր բան է, քան հոծ գծերը, կամ հետադարձ թույլատրող ու ձախ չթույլատրող նշանները։ Նահանգներում զուտ բերանից ալկոհոլի հոտ գալու համար չեն տուգանում, ու երբեք հավայի չեն կանգնացնում, ու որ կանգնացնում են, հավայի ակտեր չեն գրում, էդ էլ ասեմ։ Ու նշանների ու գծերի վրա ֆոկուս լինելու տեղը փորձում են խնդիր լուծել, որ երթևեկությունը անվտանգ լինի, մարդկանց կանգնելու տեղ լինի։  Օրենքներն ու կանոնները ինքնանպատակ չեն, դրանք միջոց են ծառայելու իսկական նպատակներին՝ անվտանգությանը ու հարմարությանը։ Եթե վերջինները թողած կենտրոնանում ես առաջինների վրա, ստանում ես էն, ինչ արդեն ունես, ավել բան պետք չի։
> 
> Ու քանի անզգույշ վարելու հոդված ՀՀ-ում չկա ու քանի տաքսիների մեծ մասը առանց ամրագոտիների են (էս իմ կարծիքով տարրական, պարտադիր բաներ են), ապա ես կիսալուրջ եմ վերաբերվելու մնացած բոլոր գծերին ու նշաններին, ոստիկանությանն ու կառավարությանն էլ վրադիր։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ *Բալային էլ կա, էդ էլ ասեմ, բայց մինչև էդ կիրառելը նախ ճանապարհներն ա պետք մարդավարի սարքել։* Էն որ գովազդվում էր, թե էսքան կիլոմետր ճանապարհ ա թույն սարքվել, ես ոչ մի բան էլ չտեսա առնվազն Երևանից Կիրովականով Տաշիր ու Կիրովականով Ալավերդի ճամփեքին։ Հա, Ալավերդու ճանապարհը մըզմը՜զ դզմզում էին, դեռ սաղ քարուքանդ էր։ Մի 3 տարուց վայթե կպրծնեն։



Էլի էս սխալ միտքն ես կրկնում։
Վատ փողոցում խախտում չի կարա արձանագրվի, բալայինն էլ չի ազդում։ Բալայինը գործում նորմալ փողոցներում։ Ակնհայտ ա, որ եթե հոծ գիծ գծած չի, չես կարա հոծ գիծ հատելու համար պատժվես։

Լիքը օրինակներ բերեցի, որ նորմալ փողոց ա, սաղ նշաններն էլ երևում են, մարդիկ էլ խախտում են, որտև կամ ՃՈ-ին չեն տեսել, կամ էլ չգիտեին, որ ըտեղ կամերա են դրել։ Ու եթե էս պահին փողով էն պատժվում, վաղը նույն բանի համար պռավից կզրկվեն, ու մի քանի անգամ ավելի երկար կմտածեն, մինչև 100մ քիչ քշելու համար խախտում անելը։

----------


## Lion

> Թեմայից դուրս արձանագրեմ, որ հալալ ա Աթեիստին:
> Էդ էլ ասում եմ՝ ծավալած գործունեությունից իր կցկտուր պատմածների հիման վրա:
> Բա որ լրիվ մանրամասն պատմելու ժամանակ ունենար ))
> 
> Հիանում եմ սենց մարդկանցով: Առավել ևս, որ էդ ամենն անում ա առանց պաշտոնի ու ոչ պաշտոնի համար:
> Ինքը 100% էն մարդկանցից ա՝ ով կարող է գլուխ գովալ, թե անձամբ մասնակցում ա երկրի առավել կայացմանն ու զարգացմանը:
>  @Աթեիստ ջան, Հարգանքներս


Հա, ապեր, բան չունեմ ասելու, պռոստո... Ռուսերենից հուսով եմ լավ ես, էս հատվածը Ստեֆան Ցվայգի «Ժոզեֆ Ֆուշե» փաստավավերագրական վեպից է


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Приверженцы якобинцев, толпы рабочих и безработных группируются  вокруг одного из тех своеобразных людей, которых _внезапно выносит на  поверхность всякий мировой переворот, одного  из  тех  кристально  чистых  идеалистов, которые, однако, своей верой и своим идеализмом  навлекают  больше  бед  и вызывают больше кровопролитий, чем самые грубые реалистические политики  и самые  свирепые  террористы_.  Обычно  именно   такие   искренне   верующие религиозные экстатические натуры, стремящиеся перестроить и улучшить мир с самыми благородными намерениями, дают *побудительный толчок к  убийствам  и несчастьям, которые отвратительны для них самих*. В Лионе  таким  человеком был Шалье, расстрига-священник и  бывший  купец,  для  которого  революция стала истинным, настоящим  христианством;  он  был  предан  ей  с  любовью суеверной и самозабвенной. Восхождение человечества к разуму и к равенству означает для этого  страстного  почитателя  Жан-Жака  Руссо  осуществление тысячелетнего царства, его  пылкое  и  фанатичное  человеколюбие  видит  в мировом  пожаре  зарю  новой,  нескончаемой   человечности. Трогательный фантазер, когда Бастилия пала, он собственными руками  относит  камень  из стены крепости в Лион; шесть дней  и  шесть  ночей  добирается  пешком  из Парижа и делает из этого камня алтарь. Он обожает пламенного  язвительного памфлетиста Марата, как бога, как новую Пифию (*25): он знает наизусть его речи и статьи и как никто другой в Лионе воспламеняет своими  мистическими и наивными речами рабочих.

Ասածն էնա, որ զուտ մաքուր իդեալիստը, եթե չի տիրապետում անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքների, հաճախ ավելի մեծ փորձանք է բերում... զուտ իր ուղղամիտ իդեալիզմով։ Կարդա Լիոնի պատմությունը Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության օրերին, կհամոզվես...

----------


## Chuk

> Ասածն էնա, որ զուտ մաքուր իդեալիստը, եթե չի տիրապետում անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքների, հաճախ ավելի մեծ փորձանք է բերում... զուտ իր ուղղամիտ իդեալիզմով։ Կարդա Լիոնի պատմությունը Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության օրերին, կհամոզվես...


Մհեր ջան, հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը։ Անկեղծ անակնկալ էր, չէի սպասում, որ ունակ ես սենց ինքնաքննադատության ու խոստովանության։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2019), Տրիբուն (15.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ձեր թույլտվությամբ կրկին կիսվեմ ՖԲ պոստովս.

Շատ կարևոր կոչ է՝ հանդուժողականություն և չանձնավորում, մենք բոլորս, ինչ կարծիք էլ որ ունենաք և որ կողմում էլ լինենք, պայքարի միակ նպատակ ունենք՝ ունենալ իրավական երկիր։

Artak Manukyan, Сисак Габриелян (Sisak Gabrielyan), Mikael Zolyan, Армен Хачатрян (Արմեն Խաչատրյան), Սուրեն Գրիգորյան (նշելը չստացվեց՝ փոխանցեք)։

*Տեսանյութ*

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, ապեր, բան չունեմ ասելու, պռոստո... Ռուսերենից հուսով եմ լավ ես, էս հատվածը Ստեֆան Ցվայգի «Ժոզեֆ Ֆուշե» փաստավավերագրական վեպից է
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Приверженцы якобинцев, толпы рабочих и безработных группируются  вокруг одного из тех своеобразных людей, которых _внезапно выносит на  поверхность всякий мировой переворот, одного  из  тех  кристально  чистых  идеалистов, которые, однако, своей верой и своим идеализмом  навлекают  больше  бед  и вызывают больше кровопролитий, чем самые грубые реалистические политики  и самые  свирепые  террористы_.  Обычно  именно   такие   искренне   верующие религиозные экстатические натуры, стремящиеся перестроить и улучшить мир с самыми благородными намерениями, дают *побудительный толчок к  убийствам  и несчастьям, которые отвратительны для них самих*. В Лионе  таким  человеком был Шалье, расстрига-священник и  бывший  купец,  для  которого  революция стала истинным, настоящим  христианством;  он  был  предан  ей  с  любовью суеверной и самозабвенной. Восхождение человечества к разуму и к равенству означает для этого  страстного  почитателя  Жан-Жака  Руссо  осуществление тысячелетнего царства, его  пылкое  и  фанатичное  человеколюбие  видит  в мировом  пожаре  зарю  новой,  нескончаемой   человечности. Трогательный фантазер, когда Бастилия пала, он собственными руками  относит  камень  из стены крепости в Лион; шесть дней  и  шесть  ночей  добирается  пешком  из Парижа и делает из этого камня алтарь. Он обожает пламенного  язвительного памфлетиста Марата, как бога, как новую Пифию (*25): он знает наизусть его речи и статьи и как никто другой в Лионе воспламеняет своими  мистическими и наивными речами рабочих.
> 
> Ասածն էնա, որ զուտ մաքուր իդեալիստը, եթե չի տիրապետում անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքների, հաճախ ավելի մեծ փորձանք է բերում... զուտ իր ուղղամիտ իդեալիզմով։ Կարդա Լիոնի պատմությունը Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխության օրերին, կհամոզվես...


Լիոն ջան, գուցե ասածիդ հետ համաձայնեի, եթե խոսքը վերաբերվեր սեփական իդեալների հանդեպ ֆանատիզմին:
Այսինքն՝ հնարավոր ա մարդը թեկուզ բարի նպատակներով տուրք տա իր իդեալներին՝ ի վնաս այլոց, բայց էդ «այլոց»-ը չափից դուրս շատ լինեն ում արժեհամակարգն ուղիղ հակասության մեջ ա մտած իդեալիստ-ֆանատիկինի հետ (ասենք հիպոթետիկ իրավիճակում ՀՀԿ-ն հետ գա ու ադեկվաԴներից մեկին նշանակեն ԱԱԾ ղեկավար):

Բայց եթե մարդու ամենամեծ իդեալը օրենքին հետևելն ա (անկախ էդ օրենքի հետ անհամաձայնների քանակից), ուրեմն նրա գործունեությունը երբևէ չի կարող վնասել պետությանը կամ հասարակությանը (եթե իհարկե խոսքը ժողովրդավար երկրի օրինական դաշտի մասին ա):

----------


## Lion

Դեեե, ես ծայրահեղ օրինակ բերեցի, ապեր, որ պարզ լինի, ուղղակի դրա վրա ցույց տվեցի՝ որ ուղղամիտ օրինապաշտությունն էլ, երբ *օրենքներդ անորակ են*, կարող են վատ հետևանքների բերել...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ՁԵՐ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԽՑԱՆՄԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ
> 
> Ձեր մեքենավարման սովորությունների մեջ կատարված փոքրիկ փոփոխությունները
> կարող են նպաստել երթևեկության սովորական խցանումների քանակի նվազեցմանը:
> Մեքենան վարելիս խուսափեք հետևյալ պահվածքից՝
> • դիմացի մեքենայի «պոչին կպչելուց», երբ ապահով տարածություն չեք պահպանում
> դիմացից ընթացող մեքենայից.
> • երթևեկության գոտիները ոչ անհրաժեշտաբար փոխելուց, երբ անընդհատ փոփոխում
> եք արագընթաց մայրուղու երթևեկության գոտիները.
> ...


Ձյաձ, կներես բայց էս սաղ բարի կենացներն են։ Էն որ ցանկացած նորմալ վարորդ էս սաղ գիտի ու անում ա։ Իսկ հայաստանի վարորդների հալալ կեսը գիտակցաբար այ էդ սաղ կետերը խախտելով էլ քշում ա, հենց մեկը ցույց տալու համար, որ օրենքները իրա համար չեն գրած։ ՈՒ տենց մարդիկ մինչև իրավունքից չզրկվեն իրանց խելոք չեն պահելու։ 

Մի բանով համաձայն եմ հետդ որ ընդհանուր գծանշումներն ու նշաններ կախողները իրանց գործից չհասկացող ինկոմպետենտ մարդիկ են, բայց էդ վերևի գրածի հետ կապ չունի։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.12.2019), Chuk (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (16.12.2019), Տրիբուն (16.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձ, կներես բայց էս սաղ բարի կենացներն են։ Էն որ ցանկացած նորմալ վարորդ էս սաղ գիտի ու անում ա։ Իսկ հայաստանի վարորդների հալալ կեսը գիտակցաբար այ էդ սաղ կետերը խախտելով էլ քշում ա, հենց մեկը ցույց տալու համար, որ օրենքները իրա համար չեն գրած։ ՈՒ տենց մարդիկ մինչև իրավունքից չզրկվեն իրանց խելոք չեն պահելու։ 
> 
> Մի բանով համաձայն եմ հետդ որ ընդհանուր գծանշումներն ու նշաններ կախողները իրանց գործից չհասկացող ինկոմպետենտ մարդիկ են, բայց էդ վերևի գրածի հետ կապ չունի։


Կենանցներ չի, կանոնների ամբողջություն ա, որ պիտի պետությունը էդ կետերը մարդավարի սահմանի, քաղաքացիներին կրթելու հնարավորություն տա, ու նոր պահանջի պահպանել։  Սա ընդամենը հատված էր, լիքը այլ կետեր էլ կան, որ ցանկացած նորմալ վարորդ չի որ տեղյակ ա։ Ասենք էդ նորմալ վարորդներից քանիսն ա կանաչի տակ կանգնում ու սպասում, ու չի մտնում խաչմերուկ, որովհետև մտնող ճանապարհները խցանված են, ու քանիսն ա որ կանգնածների հետևից սիգնալ չեն տալիս։ Նենց չի որ ես էլ լուսնից եմ իջել, դեռ տենց դեպք չի եղել, որ ես կանաչի տակ կանգնած սպասեմ, որ խաչմերուկը ազատվի, հետևիցս սիգնալ չտան, կամ դեմս չխցկվեն։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ սաղ ժողովդրից պիտի պռավաները հերթով վերցնեն ու նորից տան մարդավարի տեստից հետո։  Եթե իհարկե ուզում ենք խնդիր լուծել։ Պռավից զրկելով դու չես կարող մի ամբողջ ժողովրի սովորեցնել, որ դիստանցիա պահեն ու անիմաստ չխցկվեն։

----------

John (16.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կենանցներ չի, կանոնների ամբողջություն ա, որ պիտի պետությունը էդ կետերը մարդավարի սահմանի, քաղաքացիներին կրթելու հնարավորություն տա, ու նոր պահանջի պահպանել։  Սա ընդամենը հատված էր, լիքը այլ կետեր էլ կան, որ ցանկացած նորմալ վարորդ չի որ տեղյակ ա։ Ասենք էդ նորմալ վարորդներից քանիսն ա կանաչի տակ կանգնում ու սպասում, ու չի մտնում խաչմերուկ, որովհետև մտնող ճանապարհները խցանված են, ու քանիսն ա որ կանգնածների հետևից սիգնալ չեն տալիս։ Նենց չի որ ես էլ լուսնից եմ իջել, դեռ տենց դեպք չի եղել, որ ես կանաչի տակ կանգնած սպասեմ, որ խաչմերուկը ազատվի, հետևիցս սիգնալ չտան, կամ դեմս չխցկվեն։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ սաղ ժողովդրից պիտի պռավաները հերթով վերցնեն ու նորից տան մարդավարի տեստից հետո։  Եթե իհարկե ուզում ենք խնդիր լուծել։ Պռավից զրկելով դու չես կարող մի ամբողջ ժողովրի սովորեցնել, որ դիստանցիա պահեն ու անիմաստ չխցկվեն։


Հոպար էդ բերածդ սաղ օրինակները մեր մոտ էլ կան։ Տեսականի քննության ժամանակ էլ հարցաշարի մաս են։ Թե կանաչի տակ կանգնել որ խաչմերուկն ազատվի, ու բնականաբար սիգնալ չտալ դիմացինին դրա համար (էս մեկը երևի ուղղակի քթի ծակի հարց ա, առաջին կետն իմանալու պարագայում)։ Նմանապես դիսատանցիա պահելը։ Կալիֆորնիայում ու Վաշինգտոնի նահանգում իրավիճակը բավական նման ա քո պատմածին, բայց Նյու Յորքից Վաշինգտոն ԴՍ քշելը ահավոր սթրեսային էր։ Նախ աջից ու ձախից անընդհատ վազանց են անում գերազանցելով հիմնականում 55 մ/ժ արագության սահմանափակումը ու դիստանցիա պահելու դեպքում էլ անընդհատ մեկը խցկվում ա էդ արանքը ստիպելով հետ ընկնել։ Կարող ա բախտս չէր բերել պիկ ժամեր էր, երթևեկությունը խիտ էր, կամ էլ էդ կողմերը տենց են քշում։ 

ՄԹ–ում եթե բալեր հանող խախտում ես արել, կարող ես գնաս դասընթացների, վերջում քննություն տաս ու բալերդ փչվեն‎‎։ Հայաստանում էլ կարելի ա անել ։Ճ

----------

Cassiopeia (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (16.12.2019), Տրիբուն (16.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասածս էն ա, որ մարդավարի դասագիրք չկա, ու այո, հարկադիր դաընթացներ էլ է պետք: Մենակ տուգանելով ու զրկելով չի:

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## John

Կարելի ա բզբզալ, որ մինչև չվերահանձնեն քննությունները, վարորդական իրավունքի վկայականը չթարմանա։ Թե չէ ստացվում ա հավայի փողկլպոցի. 10 տարին մեկ վճարի, նոր վարորդական ստացի։ Իմա՞ստը։ Այ էդ ճամփով 10 տարուց չենք ունենա վարորդ, ով առանց նորմալ քննություն հանձնելու ՎԻՎ ա ստացել։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարելի ա բզբզալ, որ մինչև չվերահանձնեն քննությունները, վարորդական իրավունքի վկայականը չթարմանա։ Թե չէ ստացվում ա հավայի փողկլպոցի. 10 տարին մեկ վճարի, նոր վարորդական ստացի։ Իմա՞ստը։ Այ էդ ճամփով 10 տարուց չենք ունենա վարորդ, ով առանց նորմալ քննություն հանձնելու ՎԻՎ ա ստացել։


Եթե մարդը ընտիր քշում ա, իմաստ չկա ստիպել թազա քննություն տա։ Կարող ա մարդն իրա վրա աշխատում ա, ՃՈ-ից լավ գիտի օրենքներն ու պրակտիկան։

Բալայինով եթե մարդը 1 տարում 9 բալից զրկվավ, կես տարով պռավեն *կասեցվում* ա։ Կես տարի հետո առանց քննության թույլ են տալիս քշել, համարելով, որ ինքը քշել գիտի, բայց դիտավորյալ խախտողներից ա, էլ չի անում։
2-րդ անգամ կրկնվելու դեպքում արդեն ինքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ քշել չգիտի։ Զրկվում ա պռավից, ու մի տարի հետո իրավունք ունի թազա քննություն հանձնի։
Եթե քննությունն էլ լավ խստացնեն, փողոցներում կմնան նորմալ վարորդները։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.12.2019), Chuk (16.12.2019), John (16.12.2019), Գաղթական (16.12.2019), Տրիբուն (16.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե մարդը ընտիր քշում ա, իմաստ չկա ստիպել թազա քննություն տա։ Կարող ա մարդն իրա վրա աշխատում ա, ՃՈ-ից լավ գիտի օրենքներն ու պրակտիկան։
> 
> Բալայինով եթե մարդը 1 տարում 9 բալից զրկվավ, կես տարով պռավեն *կասեցվում* ա։ Կես տարի հետո առանց քննության թույլ են տալիս քշել, համարելով, որ ինքը քշել գիտի, բայց դիտավորյալ խախտողներից ա, էլ չի անում։
> 2-րդ անգամ կրկնվելու դեպքում արդեն ինքը ցույց ա տալիս, որ քշել չգիտի։ Զրկվում ա պռավից, ու մի տարի հետո իրավունք ունի թազա քննություն հանձնի։
> Եթե քննությունն էլ լավ խստացնեն, փողոցներում կմնան նորմալ վարորդները։


Եթե նորմալ քշեր տուգանային միավոր չէր ստանա։ Դասընթացը ըստ ցանկության ա, եթե մարդը ուզում ա գնա լրացուցիչ պատրաստվի, ձեռքի հետ էլ տուգանային միավորներն ա դուրս գալիս։  Վարորդականից զրկվելու դեպքում հետ կարող ա ստանա միայն քննություն տալուց հետո։ 

Ստեղ խնդիրը համ էլ էն ա որ եթե միավորներ ունես դա նաև ազդում ա մեքենայի ապահովագրության գնի վրա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե նորմալ քշեր տուգանային միավոր չէր ստանա։ Դասընթացը ըստ ցանկության ա, եթե մարդը ուզում ա գնա լրացուցիչ պատրաստվի, ձեռքի հետ էլ տուգանային միավորներն ա դուրս գալիս։  Վարորդականից զրկվելու դեպքում հետ կարող ա ստանա միայն քննություն տալուց հետո։ 
> 
> Ստեղ խնդիրը համ էլ էն ա որ եթե միավորներ ունես դա նաև ազդում ա մեքենայի ապահովագրության գնի վրա։


Հոսը ՎԻ-ի թարմացման մասին էր ասում։
Դրա թարմացումն արվում ա առանց լրացուցիչ քննության։

Քո ասածը բալայինով նախատեսված ա։ Եթե մարդուն մնացել ա 3 կամ պակաս բալ, կարա գնա քննություն հանձնի, ու ևս 2 բալ ստանա։ Բայց տարին մի անգամից ոչ ավել։

Էս պահին ԱՊՊԱ-ի գնի վրա ազդում են վթարներըը։
Նախատեսվում ա փոխել, որ ազդեն խախտումները։ Նույնիսկ եթե առանց վթարների, բայց վատ ա քշում (թեկուզ նենց խախտում, որի համար բալ նախատեսված չի), ԱՊՊԱ-ն թանկանա։

----------

Cassiopeia (16.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հոսը ՎԻ-ի թարմացման մասին էր ասում։
> Դրա թարմացումն արվում ա առանց լրացուցիչ քննության։
> 
> Քո ասածը բալայինով նախատեսված ա։ Եթե մարդուն մնացել ա 3 կամ պակաս բալ, կարա գնա քննություն հանձնի, ու ևս 2 բալ ստանա։ Բայց տարին մի անգամից ոչ ավել։


Ա օկ սխալ էի հասկացել։ Էս դեպքում հետդ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Եթե չի տուգանվել, նորմալ քշում ա, ինչի՞ գնա քննություն տա։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (16.12.2019)

----------


## John

> Ա օկ սխալ էի հասկացել։ Էս դեպքում հետդ համաձայն եմ  Եթե չի տուգանվել, նորմալ քշում ա, ինչի՞ գնա քննություն տա։


Իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա. եթե նույնիսկ էդ նպատակով չի՝ իմաստը ո՞րն ա 10 տարով տալու ՎԻՎը, հետո էլ վերաթողարկելու համար ինչ-որ վճար գանձելու

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա. եթե նույնիսկ էդ նպատակով չի՝ իմաստը ո՞րն ա 10 տարով տալու ՎԻՎը, հետո էլ վերաթողարկելու համար ինչ-որ վճար գանձելու


Կարծեմ նպատակը նույնն ա ինչ անձնագրինը։ Նկարը թարմացնել։

----------

Varzor (16.12.2019), Աթեիստ (16.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Դուք դեռ միակողմանի մտածում եք միայն «տավարներին» պատժելու մասին  :Smile:  

Ժողովուրդ, շատ չի օգնելու մենակ պատժելը, մենակ բազարն ու դժգոհությունն ա ավելանալու։ Բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, թե սաղ գիտեն, թե ոնց քշել ու դիտավորյալ խախտումներ են անում, ու բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, որ խնդիրը մենակ «անասուն» քշողներն են, խնդիրը համակարգային ա, ու համակարգային պիտի լուծվի: 

ՎՎ նոր ստացնողների մասին էլ է պետք մտածել ու նորմալ դասագիրք վայթե չկա ու եղած ՃԵԿ-ը էշություն ա ու նորմալ դասընթացներ գտնելը խնդիր ա, նույն տուֆտա քննությունը հանձնելով խնդիրը չի լուծվում, մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ դասընթաց ու տեստ ա պետք ու ցանկալի է օնլայն։ Գումարած լավ կլինի, որ խաչմերուկներում ճանապարհը զիջել-անցնելու տեղը բոլոր ուղղությունները կարգավորվեն լուսաֆորներով, այսինքն կանաչի տակ զիջելու խնդիր չլինի։
Լավ կլինի, որ սաղ խաչմերուկների վրա գրեն «խաչմերուկը չարգելափակել», կամ «չմտնել, եթե տեղ չկա» ու տուգանեն խաչմերուկը բլոկ անելու համար:
Լավ կլինի, որ աջից հարվածողին զիջելու փոխարեն սարքեն հավասարազոր, առաջինն եկավ, առաջինը մտավ-դուրս եկավ սկզբունքով: Լավ կլինի, որ անուղղակի արագության սահմանափակումները, ասենք՝ «բնակավայր» նշանների հիման վրա, փոխարինեն ուղղակի արագության սահմանափակում նշաններով ու բառացի գրեն արագության գերազանցման տուգանքը դրամներով, կամ կարմիրի տակ անցնելու տուգանքը ու առհասարակ լավ կլինի սաղ կարգուկանոնը պատճենեն Նահանգներից ու պրծնեն, էդ սաղ ստեղ արդեն փորձվել ու կատարելագործվել ա: 

Բայց մենք ահավոր դժվար ժողովուրդ ենք, ու էս խնդիրը վայթե դեռ երկա՜ր չի լուծվելու, ոնց որ մնացած բոլոր խնդիրները:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դուք դեռ միակողմանի մտածում եք միայն «տավարներին» պատժելու մասին  
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, շատ չի օգնելու մենակ պատժելը, մենակ բազարն ու դժգոհությունն ա ավելանալու։ Բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, թե սաղ գիտեն, թե ոնց քշել ու դիտավորյալ խախտումներ են անում, ու բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, որ խնդիրը մենակ «անասուն» քշողներն են, խնդիրը համակարգային ա, ու համակարգային պիտի լուծվի: 
> 
> ՎՎ նոր ստացնողների մասին էլ է պետք մտածել ու նորմալ դասագիրք վայթե չկա ու եղած ՃԵԿ-ը էշություն ա ու նորմալ դասընթացներ գտնելը խնդիր ա, նույն տուֆտա քննությունը հանձնելով խնդիրը չի լուծվում, մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ դասընթաց ու տեստ ա պետք ու ցանկալի է օնլայն։ Գումարած լավ կլինի, որ խաչմերուկներում ճանապարհը զիջել-անցնելու տեղը բոլոր ուղղությունները կարգավորվեն լուսաֆորներով, այսինքն կանաչի տակ զիջելու խնդիր չլինի։
> Լավ կլինի, որ սաղ խաչմերուկների վրա գրեն «խաչմերուկը չարգելափակել», կամ «չմտնել, եթե տեղ չկա» ու տուգանեն խաչմերուկը բլոկ անելու համար:
> Լավ կլինի, որ աջից հարվածողին զիջելու փոխարեն սարքեն հավասարազոր, առաջինն եկավ, առաջինը մտավ-դուրս եկավ սկզբունքով: Լավ կլինի, որ անուղղակի արագության սահմանափակումները, ասենք՝ «բնակավայր» նշանների հիման վրա, փոխարինեն ուղղակի արագության սահմանափակում նշաններով ու բառացի գրեն արագության գերազանցման տուգանքը դրամներով, կամ կարմիրի տակ անցնելու տուգանքը ու առհասարակ լավ կլինի սաղ կարգուկանոնը պատճենեն Նահանգներից ու պրծնեն, էդ սաղ ստեղ արդեն փորձվել ու կատարելագործվել ա: 
> 
> Բայց մենք ահավոր դժվար ժողովուրդ ենք, ու էս խնդիրը վայթե դեռ երկա՜ր չի լուծվելու, ոնց որ մնացած բոլոր խնդիրները:


Ես արդեն մի քանի տարի ա Երևանում նորմալ եղանակին երթևեկում եմ հեծանվով։
Ու հրաժարվում եմ անցնել մեքենային հենց էդ անասունների պատճառով։

Իմ համար ընդունելի են և ճանապարհները, և գծանշումները, և նշանները։ Կարող ա ես Եվրոպա, Ամերիկայում ապրելուց հետո լիքը թերություններ նկատեմ, որ հիմա չեմ նկատում։ Բայց դրանք ինձ չեն խանգարում։
Վերան ապրիլին հանձնեց ՎԻ քննությունն ու հանգիստ քշում ա համ Երևանում, համ Երևանից դուրդ։ Ամռանը գնացինք Վրաստան եկավ, ոչ մի խնդիր ոչ Հայաստանում, ոչ Վրաստանում։
ՄԻԱԿ բանը ինչը խանգարում ա անկանխատեսելի վարորդներն ու կանխատեսելի անասուններն են։ Էն որ հեռվից իրա քշելու ոճից արդեն հասկանում ես, որ հեսա առանց թարթիչի, առանց համոզվելու, որ դու իրան զիջում ես, կտրուկ քաշում ա դեմդ։

Քանի դեռ աղբը փողոցներից մաքրած չի, չես կարա ժողովրդին սովորեցնես, ստիպես չաղտոտել։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ՎՎ նոր ստացնողների մասին էլ է պետք մտածել ու նորմալ դասագիրք վայթե չկա ու եղած ՃԵԿ-ը էշություն ա ու նորմալ դասընթացներ գտնելը խնդիր ա, նույն տուֆտա քննությունը հանձնելով խնդիրը չի լուծվում, մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ դասընթաց ու տեստ ա պետք ու ցանկալի է օնլայն։ Գումարած լավ կլինի, որ խաչմերուկներում ճանապարհը զիջել-անցնելու տեղը բոլոր ուղղությունները կարգավորվեն լուսաֆորներով, այսինքն կանաչի տակ զիջելու խնդիր չլինի։


ՎԻ ապրիլին եմ ստացել։ Տեսականը հանձնել եմ նոյեմբերին, գործնականը՝ ապրիլին։ Ուշ հանձնելը առողջական խնդիրների հետ էր կապված։ Գնացել եմ դասընթացների և տեսական և գործնական։ Ընդ որում, գործնականը 3 փաթեթ եմ վերցրել։ Ուզում եմ ֆիքսել, որ այդ ամիսներին կտրուկ շատացել էին վարորդական դասընթացների դպրոցներ հաճախողները, ընդ որում, տղաների աճ ևս գրանցվել է։ Առաջ միայն աղջիկներն էին դիմում հատուկ դասընթացների, իսկ հիմա՝ նաև տղաները։ 




> Լավ կլինի, որ սաղ խաչմերուկների վրա գրեն «խաչմերուկը չարգելափակել», կամ «չմտնել, եթե տեղ չկա» ու տուգանեն խաչմերուկը բլոկ անելու համար:
> Լավ կլինի, որ աջից հարվածողին զիջելու փոխարեն սարքեն հավասարազոր, առաջինն եկավ, առաջինը մտավ-դուրս եկավ սկզբունքով: Լավ կլինի, որ անուղղակի արագության սահմանափակումները, ասենք՝ «բնակավայր» նշանների հիման վրա, փոխարինեն ուղղակի արագության սահմանափակում նշաններով ու բառացի գրեն արագության գերազանցման տուգանքը դրամներով, կամ կարմիրի տակ անցնելու տուգանքը ու առհասարակ լավ կլինի սաղ կարգուկանոնը պատճենեն Նահանգներից ու պրծնեն, էդ սաղ ստեղ արդեն փորձվել ու կատարելագործվել ա:


Այդ ամենը ամրագրված է ՃԵԿ կանոններում։ Բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ գնված ՎԻ ունեցողների քթին էլ չի այդ։ 

 Ի դեպ, որպես վարորդ ասեմ, թե ինչ եմ նկատել. 
Խախտում հիմնականում անում են.
- տարիքով վարորդները, ում թվում ա, քանի որ իրանք հազար տարի քշում են, ուրեմն աս են ու իրենցից լավ վարորդ չկա։ Իսկ նրանց երևի կեսից ավելին չգիտի շրջապտույտ երթևեկություն մտնելու օրենքները։ 
- օրենքների վրա թքած ունեցող «ոսկե երիտասարդությունը», ովքեր փող կտան ցանկացած խախտման համար։ 
- տաքսիստները, ովքեր «օրվա հաց են աշխատում ու իրանց ամեն ինչ ներելի ա»
- երթուղայինի վարորդները, ովքեր հաճախ իսկի D կարգ չունեն։ Քանի որ երթուղային մեքենաների վարորդների վզին պլան ա դրված, վարորդները չեն դիմանում ու հաճախ փոխում են գործը։ Ու առանց ՎԻ վարորդների են գործի ընդունում, ովքեր էլ թքած ունեն ամեն ինչի վրա։

----------

Quyr Qery (19.12.2019), Աթեիստ (16.12.2019), Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> առհասարակ լավ կլինի սաղ կարգուկանոնը պատճենեն Նահանգներից ու պրծնեն, էդ սաղ ստեղ արդեն փորձվել ու կատարելագործվել ա:


Վիշապի՝ ԱՄՆ-ն իդեալիզացնելն ամեն պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթով արդեն ժպիտ է առաջացնում  :Smile:  Նենց տպավորություն է, որ դու ինքդ քեզ ես փորձում դրանում համոզել։
Ասենք, 4-way-stop-ը մեկը ես շատ ապուշ համակարգ եմ համարում։ Ու թեմայում հիշատակված անասուն վարորդները առանց կանգնելու անցնելու են, ենթադրելով, որ մյուսները զիջելու են ճանապարհը լավ տղեքին։ Բախման դեպքում առանց կամերայի գրեթե անհնար է եզրահանգել՝ ով էր առաջինը հասել խաչմերուկին։ Roundabout-ը շատ ավելի խելամիտ լուծում է։
Եվս մեկ ամերիկյան կասկածելի օրենք․ կարմրի տակ աջ դարձ։ Երկու անգամ ինձ վրաերթի էին ենթարկելու, եթե ինքս որպես հետիոտն խելոք իմ ճանապարհով իմ կանաչի տակ անցնեի։ Որովհետև վարորդները մոտենում են խաչմերուկին, հայացքները հառում ձախ, ու հենց մեքենաների հոսքն ընդհատվեց, փորձում արագ խցկվել, առանց նայելու՝ կարո՞ղ է աջ կողմից դիմացովդ հետիոտն է անցնում։

Բայց մնացած առումներով հետդ համաձայն եմ․ չի կարելի վարորդներից պահանջել օրենքներին կուրորեն հետևել, առավել ևս եթե օրենքները թերի են։ Մարդ ենք, ռոբոտ չենք, դա պիտի հաշվի առնվի ճանապարհաշինության մեջ։ Մասնավորապես, հետաքրքիր փաստ․ ինչքան վարորդն ավելի քիչ է վստահ իր գործողությունների ճշտության մեջ, այնքան ավելի զգոն է։ Նույնը արագությանն է վերաբերվում։ Հա, բոլոր խելացի ձեռնարկները սովորեցնում են, որ X արագության տակ արգելակման չանապարհը Y է, բլաբլաբլա, բայց հաշվի չեն առնում, որ արագ գնալիս վարորդը նաև ավելի զգոն է ու ավելի պատրաստ՝ կտրուկ ռեակցիա տալու։
Աթեիստին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ մասնավորապես սա․
https://varlamov.ru/3565809.html

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

ժողովուրդ,

Էսքան գրելուց հետո մի հատ բա չամփոփե՞նք։
Ըստ ավանդույթի՝ միայն փաստերով  :Smile: 

ՀՀ-ում ճանապարհային երթևեկության վիճակը բարելավման կարիք ունի։
1․ Բավականին մեծ քանակով գործող վարորդներ ՎԻՎ-ը ստացել են կաշառքով՝ ամբողջական կամ մասնակի (միայն վարման ստուգարքի համար)։ Արդյունքում ունենք վարորդներ, որոնք կանոնները չգիտեն և/կամ նորմալ մեքենա վարել։
2․ Ունենք ճանապարհային նշանների, գծանշումների, լուսաֆորային կահավորման և այլ խնդիրներ։
3․ Հատկապես Երևան քաղաքում, շատ սուր է կայանման խնդիրը։
4․ Ընդհանուր օգտագործման տրանսպորտային միջոցների և տաքսիների վարորդների զգալի մասը չեն պահպանում կանգառի և կայանման կանոնները։
5․ Հաճախակի խախտումներ կատարող վարորդը, առավել ևս կոպիտ և վտանգավոր խախտումներ կատարող, պետք է ժամանակավորապես զրկվի վարորդական իրավունքից՝ մինչը նորից քննությամբ կստանա ՎԻՎ, իսկ այդ պրոցեսի որոշակի քանակով կրկնվելու դեպքում շաաատ երկար ժամկետով կամ ցմահ պիտի զրկվի մեքենա վարելու իրավունքից։
6․ Երթևեկության մեջ գտնվում են բազմաթիվ տեխնիկապես անսարք և փաստացի օրենքի և կանոնների խախտմամբ շահագործվող տրանսպորտային միջոցներ։ Սրանց շարքին են դասվում նաև բնապահպանական նորմերը խախտող ՏՄ-ները։
7․ Առկա է զուտ երթևեկության հոսքի կառավարման՝ օպտիմիզացման և ուղղորդման խնդիր։

Եևի ինչ-որ բաներ բաց թողեցի, բայց․

Վերը նշված բոլոր խնդիրների կարգավորող մարմինները վաղուց հայտնի են։
Բոլոր նշված հարցներ էլի լուծելի են, մնում է այդ ուղղությամբ հետևողական աշխատանքը։
Բայց, *լավ գործ անողին օգնելը հաստատ չի խանգարի*։ Արդյունքը մենք ենք վայելելու։ Մենք վարորդներս պիտի փորձենք հնարավորինս բարեխիղճ լինել, իսկ տարբեր կազմակերպություններն ու կառույցները համագործակցեն պատկան մարմինների հետ։

----------

Cassiopeia (17.12.2019), Lion (17.12.2019), Quyr Qery (19.12.2019), Աթեիստ (17.12.2019), Գաղթական (17.12.2019), Վիշապ (17.12.2019), Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ մասնավորապես սա․
> https://varlamov.ru/3565809.html


Շատ վաղուց եմ կարդացել, բայց սա իրագործելի ա մարդաշատ վայրերում։ Որպեսզի կարանանք մեքենաների համար անհարմար պայմաններ ստեղծենք, ինչը միշտ առաջարկում ա Վարլամովը, սկզբից պտի նորմալ հանրային տրանսպորտ ունենանք։

Քաղաքապետի հետ հանդիպումից իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ ինքն էլ սա շատ լավ գիտի։
Այսինքն հենց տրանսպորտային համակարգը ներդրեց, ես ակնկալելու եմ լուրջ քայլեր հենց էս ուղղությամբ։

----------

Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Իրավիճակը հեչ բավարար չի, բայց մի արձանագրում էլ ես անեմ.


Հայաստանի էսօրվա երթևեկությունն ու 10 տարի առաջվանը համեմատելի չեն։

Էսօր փողոցն անցնելը մահապարտություն չի, ոնց 10 տարի առաջ. էս որպես օրինակ։

Մեկ-մեկ լուծում առաջարկելուց կամ եղած լուծումները քննադատելուց պետք ա հիշել, թե էդ նույն լուծումների արդյունքում ինչից ինչի ենք հասել։ Էդ թվում՝ կամերաների արդյունքում։

----------

Varzor (18.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապի՝ ԱՄՆ-ն իդեալիզացնելն ամեն պատեհ ու անպատեհ առիթով արդեն ժպիտ է առաջացնում  Նենց տպավորություն է, որ դու ինքդ քեզ ես փորձում դրանում համոզել։


Էս քո փոխարեն մարդկանց իրատեսությունը էդքան չէի թերագնահատի :Ճ





> Ասենք, 4-way-stop-ը մեկը ես շատ ապուշ համակարգ եմ համարում։ Ու թեմայում հիշատակված անասուն վարորդները առանց կանգնելու անցնելու են, ենթադրելով, որ մյուսները զիջելու են ճանապարհը լավ տղեքին։ Բախման դեպքում առանց կամերայի գրեթե անհնար է եզրահանգել՝ ով էր առաջինը հասել խաչմերուկին։ Roundabout-ը շատ ավելի խելամիտ լուծում է։


ֆանտաստիկ օգտակար ու պարզ համակարգ է։ Առանց դրա դու ժամերով լռվելու ես մեգասիթիների ու մոլերի խաչմերուկներում ու միլիոն հատ վթար ա լինելու։ Կախված տռաֆիկից, կա նաև 2-way-stop, կա ուղղակի yield: Roundabout ամեն տեղ չես կարող իրականացնել, դրա համար տարածք ա պետք։ 
Ինձ համար ապուշություն ա աջից հարվածողին զիջելու կանոնը։ Ասենք պիկ ժամ ա, ու աջից եկողների պակաս մի 5 ժամ չի լինելու, բարի երթ։





> Եվս մեկ ամերիկյան կասկածելի օրենք․ կարմրի տակ աջ դարձ։ Երկու անգամ ինձ վրաերթի էին ենթարկելու, եթե ինքս որպես հետիոտն խելոք իմ ճանապարհով իմ կանաչի տակ անցնեի։ Որովհետև վարորդները մոտենում են խաչմերուկին, հայացքները հառում ձախ, ու հենց մեքենաների հոսքն ընդհատվեց, փորձում արագ խցկվել, առանց նայելու՝ կարո՞ղ է աջ կողմից դիմացովդ հետիոտն է անցնում։


Էս մենակ կարմիրի տակ չի, սեկցիայի տակ էլ կարելի է հետիոտների տակը քցել, կանաչի տակ էլ, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա։ Միշտ խաչմերուկից աջ կամ ձախ թեքվելիս պիտի հետիոտներին զիջես։ Հետիոտներն էլ միշտ պիտի կողքերը նայեն, առանց կանաչի վրա հույսները դնելու։ Հայաստանում շատ խաչմերուկներում հետիոտներին անցնել թույլատրող կանաչը միանում ա մեքենայի կանաչի կեսից, ասենք Կոմիտասից վերևից իջնելիս աջ դեպի Վաղարշյան սեկցիայով պիտի մտնես ձախից էկողներին զիջելուց հետո ու հատող փողոցի հետիոտների կանաչը կեսից մեկ էլ հո՛պ, միանում ա, ու հետիոտները քցվում են ավտոյիդ տակ։ Նույնը Հաղթանակ կամրջից դեպի ստադիոն թեքվելուց։




> ․․․․ Մասնավորապես, հետաքրքիր փաստ․ ինչքան վարորդն ավելի քիչ է վստահ իր գործողությունների ճշտության մեջ, այնքան ավելի զգոն է։ Նույնը արագությանն է վերաբերվում։ Հա, բոլոր խելացի ձեռնարկները սովորեցնում են, որ X արագության տակ արգելակման չանապարհը Y է, բլաբլաբլա, բայց հաշվի չեն առնում, որ արագ գնալիս վարորդը նաև ավելի զգոն է ու ավելի պատրաստ՝ կտրուկ ռեակցիա տալու։


Սխալ տրամաբանություն է, կտրուկ ռեակցիան 200կմ/ժ-ի տակ ավեկի անվտանգ չի լինելու քան ասենք 20կմ/ժ-ի տակ։ 




> Աթեիստին խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ մասնավորապես սա․
> https://varlamov.ru/3565809.html


Լավ ա, որ մենակ Աթեիստին ես խորհուրդ տալիս, ինքը մեկա մենակ հեծանիվ ա քշում ։Ճ 
Ես ռուսական ու գերմանական ապուշ փորձերին էլ շատ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի։ Ցանկացած օտար տեղում քշելիս ես ման եմ գալիս արագության նշաններ ու այլ նախազգուշացնող նշաններ։  Մի երկու տուֆտա գեղում նշանները հանել ու իրենցից գոհ եզրակացության են եկել։ Գնացեք Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյից կամ Նյու Յորքից նշանները հանեք ու փորձեք երթևեկել։ Շատ հեռու չգնանք, Երևանից հանեք։ Վստահ եմ ողբերգական ա ավարտվելու։ Լավ ա որ բլոգերները չեն որոշում, թե ոնց կարգավորեն երթևեկությունը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իրավիճակը հեչ բավարար չի, բայց մի արձանագրում էլ ես անեմ.
> 
> 
> Հայաստանի էսօրվա երթևեկությունն ու 10 տարի առաջվանը համեմատելի չեն։
> 
> Էսօր փողոցն անցնելը մահապարտություն չի, ոնց 10 տարի առաջ. էս որպես օրինակ։
> 
> Մեկ-մեկ լուծում առաջարկելուց կամ եղած լուծումները քննադատելուց պետք ա հիշել, թե էդ նույն լուծումների արդյունքում ինչից ինչի ենք հասել։ Էդ թվում՝ կամերաների արդյունքում։


Իմ կարծիքով հիմա երթևեկությունը մի 10 անգամ ավելի ոռի ա, քան 10 տարի առաջ, զուտ մեքենաների քանակի ավելացման պատճառով։ Մի քանի հետիոտնային վերգետնյա ու ստորգետնյա անցումներ են ավելացել, ու խաչմերուկներից ձախ առանձին գոտիներ որոշ տեղերում, ասենք Կոմիտասում ահագին լավ են, չնայած ավելի լավացնելու լիքը տեղ կա։ 
Մեկ էլ որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո տեսուչները թարկել են փող հավաքելու ու կլյաուզնիկություն անելու ռեժիմը։ Ես կասկածում եմ, որ կամերաները որևէ օգուտ տվել են, էլի ասում եմ, կամերան անցնելուց լիքը կեղտեր ինքնահաստատվում են սաղին աբգոն անելու միջոցով, ու ֆառերով մարգատը դեռ տարածված է։ Բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ ժողովուրդը սկսել է իրար շատ ավելի շատ զիջել ու ավարյոնիներով շնորհակալություն հայտնելը խիստ տարածվել է, մարդիկ սկսել են իրար ավելի շատ հարգել, էս մեկը հաստատ նկատվում է։
Մյուս կողմից էլ արդեն երկու տարի անցել է, բայց գազելներից ու խլամ տաքսիներից դեռ քաղաքը չի ազատվել։ 

Ու պատահարների առումով մեկ ա տխուր ա, տարին էլի մի քանի հարյուր ավտովթարի զոհ ա լինում։ Ոստիկանությունն էլ ուրիշ լուր չունի բացի ռիփորթ անելուց։

Եթե ամփոփեմ, ժողովուրդը պոտենցիալ ունի նորմալ վարորդական մշակույթ ձեռք բերելու, պետությունն էլ պոտենցիալ ունի ճամփեքի, կանոնների ու նշանների վիճակը անհամեմատ լավացնելու, մնում ա էդ սաղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կազմակերպի  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (18.12.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով հիմա երթևեկությունը մի 10 անգամ ավելի ոռի ա, քան 10 տարի առաջ,


Սխալ ա թվում, չնայած մեքենաների զգալի ավելացմանը:

----------

Varzor (18.12.2019), Աթեիստ (17.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ ա, որ մենակ Աթեիստին ես խորհուրդ տալիս, ինքը մեկա մենակ հեծանիվ ա քշում ։Ճ 
> Ես ռուսական ու գերմանական ապուշ փորձերին էլ շատ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի։ Ցանկացած օտար տեղում քշելիս ես ման եմ գալիս արագության նշաններ ու այլ նախազգուշացնող նշաններ։  Մի երկու տուֆտա գեղում նշանները հանել ու իրենցից գոհ եզրակացության են եկել։ Գնացեք Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյից կամ Նյու Յորքից նշանները հանեք ու փորձեք երթևեկել։ Շատ հեռու չգնանք, Երևանից հանեք։ Վստահ եմ ողբերգական ա ավարտվելու։ Լավ ա որ բլոգերները չեն որոշում, թե ոնց կարգավորեն երթևեկությունը։


Սենց «փորձ» Երևանում արել են։ Մի պահ շատ փողոցներում գծանշումները լրիվ ջնջվել էին, կամ էլ ասֆատելուց հետ չէին գծել։
Էլմոn կհաստատի, թե ոնց էր ամեն անգամ Դիլիջանից Երևան գալուց դրանից նեղվում, բայց նաև կարամ ասեմ, որ ըտենց վախտ սաղ շատ ավելի լարված ու զգույշ էին քշում  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ կարծիքով հիմա երթևեկությունը մի 10 անգամ ավելի ոռի ա, քան 10 տարի առաջ, զուտ մեքենաների քանակի ավելացման պատճառով։ Մի քանի հետիոտնային վերգետնյա ու ստորգետնյա անցումներ են ավելացել, ու խաչմերուկներից ձախ առանձին գոտիներ որոշ տեղերում, ասենք Կոմիտասում ահագին լավ են, չնայած ավելի լավացնելու լիքը տեղ կա։ 
> Մեկ էլ որ իշխանափոխությունից հետո տեսուչները թարկել են փող հավաքելու ու կլյաուզնիկություն անելու ռեժիմը։ *Ես կասկածում եմ, որ կամերաները որևէ օգուտ տվել են*, էլի ասում եմ, կամերան անցնելուց լիքը կեղտեր ինքնահաստատվում են սաղին աբգոն անելու միջոցով, ու ֆառերով մարգատը դեռ տարածված է։ Բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ ժողովուրդը սկսել է իրար շատ ավելի շատ զիջել ու ավարյոնիներով շնորհակալություն հայտնելը խիստ տարածվել է, մարդիկ սկսել են իրար ավելի շատ հարգել, էս մեկը հաստատ նկատվում է։
> Մյուս կողմից էլ արդեն երկու տարի անցել է, բայց գազելներից ու խլամ տաքսիներից դեռ քաղաքը չի ազատվել։ 
> 
> Ու պատահարների առումով մեկ ա տխուր ա, տարին էլի մի քանի հարյուր ավտովթարի զոհ ա լինում։ Ոստիկանությունն էլ ուրիշ լուր չունի բացի ռիփորթ անելուց։
> 
> Եթե ամփոփեմ, ժողովուրդը պոտենցիալ ունի նորմալ վարորդական մշակույթ ձեռք բերելու, պետությունն էլ պոտենցիալ ունի ճամփեքի, կանոնների ու նշանների վիճակը անհամեմատ լավացնելու, մնում ա էդ սաղ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կազմակերպի


Կասկածելն իհարկե քո իրավունքն ա, բայց լավ ա, որ գոյություն ունի վիճակագրություն ու չոր թվեր։
Կամերաները դնելու տարին մահացությունը վթարներից կտրուկ պակասել ա։ Հետո, մեքենաների ավելացմանը զուգահեռ էլի բարձրացել ա, բայց էֆեկտը կա, ու հսկայական ա։
Ոչ էդ կարգի, բայց տեսանելի էֆեկտ ակնկալում եմ հեռախոսով նկարելու ծրագիրը գործարկելուց հետո։
Դե իսկ բալայինով լիքը «վարորդ» որ փողոցներից մաքրվի, դա վիզուալ էլ կերևա։

Էն օր մի հատ խախտումների մեծ ցուցակ ցույց տվեցին, որը մի տաքսիստը արել էր 1.5 ամսում։ Ընդ որում համարները կեղտոտ են եղել, գիշերները նկարել չի ստացվել։
Տենց «վարորդը» 2 շաբաթում կզրկի պռավից։

----------

Cassiopeia (17.12.2019), Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ ժողովուրդը սկսել է իրար շատ ավելի շատ զիջել ու ավարյոնիներով շնորհակալություն հայտնելը խիստ տարածվել է, մարդիկ սկսել են իրար ավելի շատ հարգել, էս մեկը հաստատ նկատվում է։


Փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ, որ սա նկատել եմ։ Մի ամիս առաջ, կնոջոս հետ Կոմիտաս-Կիևյանով իջնում ենք, էն փիիիս պռոբկի ժամն ա, էն որ շարժվելու տեղ չկա, ու երկուսս էլ նկատեցինք, որ լրիվ լռության պայմաններում ենք երթևեկում, այսինքն սիգնալ տվող պռակտիկորեն չկա։ Իմ տեսածով, վարորդների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը հանգիստ, իրավիճակը ռեալ գնահատելով, գնում էր ուր որ գնում էր։ Մարդա կա պետք ա վերադասավորվի, հիմնականում սաղ հանիգիստ թողնում են, սա էլ շնորհակալություն ա ասում։ Վոբշեմ, սենց մի տպավորություն էր, որ հավաքական գիտակցություն ա աշխատում, իհարկե իրա շեղումներով։ 

Ու էտ շեղումները պռոբկեքի հիմնական պատճառ հանդիսացող հարյուց մեկ ոչխար վարորդներն են, բլած տաքսի կամ գազել ստատուսով․ էն որ կանաչի վերջին թարթիչով պիտի սղալեն մտնի խաչմերուկ, նույնիսկ եթե ակնհայտ ա, որ խամերուկն իրանից առաջի վարորդներն արդեն համարյա փակել են։ Մեկա, ինքը պիտի մտնի ու վերջնական փակի խաչմերուկը, որ էլ սաղ քաղաքի վարորդներով, ՃՈ-ով, կամեռաներով չկարանանք երկու ժամ բացենք  :LOL:  Կարճ ասած, ոչխարը պրոբլեմ ա, ու կամեռան ու բալայնը պիտի դրանց հարցերը լուծի։ 




> Մյուս կողմից էլ արդեն երկու տարի անցել է, բայց գազելներից ու խլամ տաքսիներից դեռ քաղաքը չի ազատվել։


Հոպար, չնայած 2-3 տարում են խոստացել, բայց եթե Երևանում մինչև գործող քաղաքապետի ժամկետի ավարտը քաղաքային քչից շատից նորմալ տրանսպորտ ներդրվի, հավատա դա կլինի ֆանտաստիկ արագություն։ Ախր, ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, որ ուղիղ 30 տարվա լրիվ կործանված տրանսպորտային համակարգը, հանկարծ 14 ամսում լուծված լիներ։ Էկեք մի քիչ էլ իրատես լինենք, էլի, մենակ վռազ պահանջելով չի։

Ի միջի այլոց, եկող տարվանից գազելների մեծ մասի, կամ վայթեմ բոլորի շահագործման թույլատրված ժամկետն ավարտվում ա, ու գազելները վերջանալու են, ու փոխարինող տրանսպորտ չկա դեռ։ Տենանք ինչ ա լինելու ․․․․

----------

Cassiopeia (17.12.2019), Varzor (18.12.2019), Աթեիստ (17.12.2019), Արշակ (28.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (17.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ կլինի, որ սաղ խաչմերուկների վրա գրեն «խաչմերուկը չարգելափակել», կամ «չմտնել, եթե տեղ չկա» ու տուգանեն խաչմերուկը բլոկ անելու համար:


Սրան Երևանում ասում ենք վաֆլի  :LOL:  Կոմիտասի վրա բերեցին մի քանի տեղ դրեցին․ սկզբում մտածում էինք խաչմերուկից ներքև վաֆլիի բուդկա կա, սոված վարորդներին ՃՈ-ն հրավիրում ա ձրի ուտելու, դե հեղափոխություն ա, բան ա։ Հետո մտածում էինք Էրեբունի-Երևանի զարդարանք ա՝ ուրարտական ոճի։ Հետո մինչև հասկացանք ինչի համար ա, արդեն ոչ մկեի տանձին չի։ 

Նախ, ՃՈ-ն տենց էլ վիզուալ օրինակներով ԹիՎի-ով մանրամասն տենց էլ չբացատրեց թե ոնց ա պետք աշխատացնել էտ վաֆլին, ամեն մեկը սկսեց իրա հասկացածով խաչմերուկ մտնել-չմտնել, ով չէր ջոգում յանի ջոգողին սիգնալ էր տալիս, մինչև սաղ հասկացանք որ հավայի չաշխատող բան ա, ու շարունակեցինք նույն ոգով։ 

P.S. Վաբշե Հայաստանում սոցիալական գովազդը, հատկապես բիլբորդները, ոչ մի նորմալ նպատակի չեն ծառայում։ Ասենք փոխանակ օգտակար հասարակական պարզ կանոններ լինեն, խոսքի վաֆլի, ՀԴՄ, աղբաման (էս մեկը մեկ ու մեջ կա) փոխարենը Հայաստանում հայերին սովարացնում են «մեր մեծերը» ու ասեք Թումանյանի նկարն ու ծննդյան-մահվան տարեթվերը, Գառնի-Գեղարդի տեղը, ու բոլոր մեղքերիս էս վերջերս Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ, ու բոլորը ապոկալիպտիկ․ «Ապաշխարհի՛ր, զի մոտ է դատաստանի օրը» «Աջ պահի՛ր, զի սրբերը ձախից աբգոն են անում» ․․․ ու սենց ․․․

----------

Cassiopeia (17.12.2019), John (18.12.2019), Varzor (18.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու առհասարակ լավ կլինի սաղ կարգուկանոնը պատճենեն Նահանգներից ու պրծնեն, էդ սաղ ստեղ արդեն փորձվել ու կատարելագործվել ա:


Թիքեթը ճիշտ ա ասում, հավայի ձեր ամերիկաները մի իդեալականացրու։  :Tongue: 

Ուրեմն սենց վիճակագրական տվյալներ կան, որ ցույց են տալիս ՃՏՊ արդյունքում մահերի թիվը, ըստ երկրների։ Տվյալները կարելի ա համ էլ դաունլոդ անել ու հետը խառը խաղեր տալ, որոշ պարզ եզրահանգումներ համար։ 

Ուրեմն, 100․000 մարդու հաշվով․ 
- 2013 ին ԱՄՆ-ում զոհերի թիվը եղել ա 10.6, Հայաստանում՝ 18.3: 
- 2016 ին ԱՄՆ-ում բարձրացել ա 12.4, Հայաստանում իջել ա 17.1: 

Բայց սա էտքան կարևոր չի։ Կարևորն էն ա, որ ԵՄ երկրներում միջինը 5.9 ա։ Այսինքն ԱՄՆ-ից երկու անգամ քիչ։ Ասել է թե, իմ յանկի ախպեր, եթե մենք որոշենք պատճենել, ԱՄՆ չենք հասնի։  :LOL: 

Ի միջի այլոց, նենց աբսուրդ ցածր թվեր կան, ասենք Շվեդիա, Շվեցարիա, Նորվերգիա, ՄԹ-ում 3-ից ցածր ա։ Հատկապես ՄԹ-ի դեպքը հետաքրքիր ա, քանի որ բնակչությունը մեծ ա, քաղաքային բնակչության խտությունը շատ բարձր ա ու լիքը մեքենա ու փիս դվիժենի կա։ Տենաս կամեռաներ ունե՞ն դրանք, թե՞ մենակ նշաններ ու գծանշումներ ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.12.2019), Freeman (17.12.2019), Varzor (18.12.2019)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ֆանտաստիկ օգտակար ու պարզ համակարգ է։ Առանց դրա դու ժամերով լռվելու ես մեգասիթիների ու մոլերի խաչմերուկներում ու միլիոն հատ վթար ա լինելու։ Կախված տռաֆիկից, կա նաև 2-way-stop, կա ուղղակի yield: Roundabout ամեն տեղ չես կարող իրականացնել, դրա համար տարածք ա պետք։ 
> Ինձ համար ապուշություն ա աջից հարվածողին զիջելու կանոնը։ Ասենք պիկ ժամ ա, ու աջից եկողների պակաս մի 5 ժամ չի լինելու, բարի երթ։


Եթե խաչմերուկը տենց փոքր է, որ roundabout-ի տեղ չկա, ուրեմն ինքը չպիտի այնքան զբաղված լինի, որ 5 ժամ սպասես։ Եթե այնուամենայնիվ այդքան զբաղված է, ապա լուսացույց է պետք։ Իսկ եթե զբաղված չէ, քո ասած 2-way-stop-ը լրիվ բավարար է։ Ոնց էլ չլինի, ճանապարհներից մեկը մի քիչ ավելի գլխավոր է։ Իսկ 4-way-stop-ը այնքան ֆանտաստիկ է, որ ուրիշ գրեթե ոչ մի երկրում չի կիրառվում, երևի չեն ֆայմել։ Ասեմ, որ աջից հարվածողին զիջելու կանոնն էլ եմ ապուշ համարում։ Ավստրալիայում, չնայած այն տեսականորեն գործում է, պրակտիկայում ոչ մի տեղ տենց խաչմերուկ չեմ հանդիպել։




> Էս մենակ կարմիրի տակ չի, սեկցիայի տակ էլ կարելի է հետիոտների տակը քցել, կանաչի տակ էլ, ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա։ Միշտ խաչմերուկից աջ կամ ձախ թեքվելիս պիտի հետիոտներին զիջես։ Հետիոտներն էլ միշտ պիտի կողքերը նայեն, առանց կանաչի վրա հույսները դնելու։ Հայաստանում շատ խաչմերուկներում հետիոտներին անցնել թույլատրող կանաչը միանում ա մեքենայի կանաչի կեսից, ասենք Կոմիտասից վերևից իջնելիս աջ դեպի Վաղարշյան սեկցիայով պիտի մտնես ձախից էկողներին զիջելուց հետո ու հատող փողոցի հետիոտների կանաչը կեսից մեկ էլ հո՛պ, միանում ա, ու հետիոտները քցվում են ավտոյիդ տակ։ Նույնը Հաղթանակ կամրջից դեպի ստադիոն թեքվելուց։


Իմ բերածը լրիվ ուրիշ դեպք է։ Ես հենց մեքենայի դիմացով եմ անցնում, քանի որ ինքը կամաց-կամաց իմ զեբրին է մոտեցել, ու ձախ է նայում, սպասում՝ երբ պահ կբռնացնի, որ արագ խցկվի, քանի մյուս մեքենան չի եկել։ Ինձ չի տեսնում, չնայած ուղիղ դիմացը կանգնած եմ։ Ձեռքս թափ եմ տալիս, կապոտին տուկ-տուկ եմ տալիս, թե ես ստեղ եմ, համոզվեմ, որ ինձ տեսել ես, որ հանգիստ անցնեմ։ Երբ կարմրի տակ աջ դարձը արգելված է, նման իրավիճակ լինել չի կարող, քանի որ ինքը խելոք իր կանաչին կսպասի, իսկ երբ իր կանաչի հերթը հասնի, հետիոտնինը վաղուց պիտի կարմիր լինի։ Վարորդն էլ կարիք չի ունենա ձախ նայելու, հանգիստ դիմացը կնայի։ Իր ուղղությամբ քայլող հետիոտններին զիջելը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է։

Սենց բան կարող է լինել ևս մի դեպքում։ Մելբուրնում մի հատ զբաղված roundabout կա(ր), որտեղ նաև զեբրաներ էին շարել հետիոտնների համար։ Բայց քանի որ roundabout-ը չափազանց զբաղված էր, վարորդները մոտենում էին, հայացքները հառում աջ (հիշենք, որ Ավստրալիայում ձախակողմյան շարժում է), պահ բռնացնում, որ արագ մտնեն roundabout, ու չէին նկատում, որ ձախից զեբրայի վրայով հետիոտն է անցնում։ Մի անգամ տենց մի վարորդի էլի տուկ-տուկ տվեցի, սիրտը կանգնել էր, երբ ինձ տեսավ։




> Ես ռուսական ու գերմանական ապուշ փորձերին էլ շատ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնի։


Ռուսականը դեռ հասկացանք, գերմանականի նկատմա՞մբ որտեղից այդպիսի սնոբիզմ։ Ոչի՞նչ, որ Գերմանիան շատ ավելի լավ road fatality-ի ստատիստիկա ունի, քան Նահանգները։
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ted_death_rate

----------

Freeman (17.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հատկապես ՄԹ-ի դեպքը հետաքրքիր ա, քանի որ բնակչությունը մեծ ա, քաղաքային բնակչության խտությունը շատ բարձր ա ու լիքը մեքենա ու փիս դվիժենի կա։ Տենաս կամեռաներ ունե՞ն դրանք, թե՞ մենակ նշաններ ու գծանշումներ ա։


Կան Red Light Camera-ներ բայց քիչ‎։ Արագաչափեր կան հիմնականում մայրուղիների վրա ու մեկ էլ գյուղերի մեջ իրանց Լենինի հրապարակում պարտադիր մի հատ արագաչափ պիտի լինի։ 
Բայց մահացությունների քիչ թիվը հիմնականում երևի պայմանավորված ա, նախ որ քաղաքներում ճանապարհները շատ նեղ են‎։ Հիմնականում մի գիծ ամեն ուղղության վրա։ ՈՒ արագության սահմանափակումը 30-45 կմ/ժ։ Մյուս պատճառը էդ ահավոր շատ շրջանաձև երթևեկություն կա։ էս երկու խնդիր ա լուծում‎։ Նախ արագություն ա գցում որովհետև պիտի համոզվես որ աջդ բաց ա նոր մտնես։ Երկրորդ թույլ ա տալիս համարյա հավասարաչափ բոլոր ուղղություններից մեքենաները առաջանան, ոչ թե երկրորդական փողոցի մեքենան տաս ժամ սպասի։ Հազար անգամ ավելի հարմար ու անվտանգ ա ամերիկյան 4-way stop–ից։ Ցանկացած խաչմերուկ կարելի ա սենց սարքել։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2019), Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Բայց սա էտքան կարևոր չի։ Կարևորն էն ա, որ ԵՄ երկրներում միջինը 5.9 ա։ Այսինքն ԱՄՆ-ից երկու անգամ քիչ։ Ասել է թե, իմ յանկի ախպեր, եթե մենք որոշենք պատճենել, ԱՄՆ չենք հասնի։ 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, նենց աբսուրդ ցածր թվեր կան, ասենք Շվեդիա, Շվեցարիա, Նորվերգիա, ՄԹ-ում 3-ից ցածր ա։ Հատկապես ՄԹ-ի դեպքը հետաքրքիր ա, քանի որ բնակչությունը մեծ ա, քաղաքային բնակչության խտությունը շատ բարձր ա ու լիքը մեքենա ու փիս դվիժենի կա։ Տենաս կամեռաներ ունե՞ն դրանք, թե՞ մենակ նշաններ ու գծանշումներ ա։


ՄԹ-ում չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ, բայց մնացած եվրոպաները ավտոմեքենան վայթե հիմնական տրանսպորտային ձևը չի, այսինքն քիչ են քշում, ախպերս։ Ամերիկայում բնակչության հաշվով մեքենաների քանակը երկու անգամ ավել է Եվրոպայի հետ համեմատած, էդ էլ հաշվի առ ու թվերը ընկնում են տեղը։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ՄԹ-ում չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ, բայց մնացած եվրոպաները ավտոմեքենան վայթե հիմնական տրանսպորտային ձևը չի, այսինքն քիչ են քշում, ախպերս։ Ամերիկայում բնակչության հաշվով մեքենաների քանակը երկու անգամ ավել է Եվրոպայի հետ համեմատած, էդ էլ հաշվի առ ու թվերը ընկնում են տեղը։


Ճիշտ ես ասում։ Բայց իմ բերած հղումով կարող ես նայել նաև ըստ մեքենաների քանակի, ու նույնիսկ ըստ քշածի։ Էլի ԱՄՆ-ն հյուսիս-արևմտյան Եվրոպայի երկրներից հետ է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտ ես ասում։ Բայց իմ բերած հղումով կարող ես նայել նաև ըստ մեքենաների քանակի, ու նույնիսկ ըստ քշածի։ Էլի ԱՄՆ-ն հյուսիս-արևմտյան Եվրոպայի երկրներից հետ է։


ԱՄՆ-ն բանտարկյալների ու հանցագործների քանակով էլ ա առաջինը։ Կարող ա՞ ասես, անկատար օրենքների պատճառով ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու թույն հայկական խասյաթ ա, Հայաստանի խայտառակ թիվը թողած սկսեցիք համեմատել ԱՄՆ-ն Եվրոպայի հետ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ԱՄՆ-ն բանտարկյալների ու հանցագործների քանակով էլ ա առաջինը։ Կարող ա՞ ասես, անկատար օրենքների պատճառով ա։


Հա, զենք կրելու իրավունքը հաստատ կապ ունի։ Որովհետև a good guy with a gun can rarely stop the bad guy with a gun. Բայց թե դուք շարունակեք զենք արտադրողների լոբբինգը լսելը։

----------

Բարեկամ (19.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, զենք կրելու իրավունքը հաստատ կապ ունի։ Որովհետև a good guy with a gun can rarely stop the bad guy with a gun. Բայց թե դուք շարունակեք զենք արտադրողների լոբբինգը լսելը։


Սուբյեկտիվ պնդումներ ես անում։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ու թույն հայկական խասյաթ ա, Հայաստանի խայտառակ թիվը թողած սկսեցիք համեմատել ԱՄՆ-ն Եվրոպայի հետ։


Է հա, ԱՄՆ-ն Հայաստանից ճանապարհային ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով մի գլուխ բարձր է, դրա հետ ո՞վ է վիճում։ Բայց երբ առաջարկում ես պատճենել այդ մոդելը, բնական ցանկություն է առաջանում ուրիշ երկրների հետ համեմատել։ Թե չէ ինչու՞ հենց ԱՄՆ-ինը, ու ոչ Հունաստանինը կամ Բարբադոսինը։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.12.2019), Varzor (18.12.2019), Աթեիստ (17.12.2019), Տրիբուն (17.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բախման դեպքում առանց կամերայի գրեթե անհնար է եզրահանգել՝ ով էր առաջինը հասել խաչմերուկին։


Անհնար բան չկա ))
ՃՈ-ում տենց հատուկ վականսիա կա՝ road traffic accident investigator:
Ինքը գալիս, սաղ գծում-չափում-հաշվարկում ա, թե ով որ կողմից ինչ անկյան տակ ու ինչ արագությամբ էր գալիս ու ով ա մեղավոր ՃՏՊ-ում:

Էդ եքա գիտություն ա ու Հայաստանում էլ են դրանից սովորացնում:
Մենք անցել ենք:

----------

Varzor (18.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Է հա, ԱՄՆ-ն Հայաստանից ճանապարհային ինֆրաստրուկտուրայով մի գլուխ բարձր է, դրա հետ ո՞վ է վիճում։ Բայց երբ առաջարկում ես պատճենել այդ մոդելը, բնական ցանկություն է առաջանում ուրիշ երկրների հետ համեմատել։ Թե չէ ինչու՞ հենց ԱՄՆ-ինը, ու ոչ Հունաստանինը կամ Բարբադոսինը։


Որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ն աշխարհում ամենաշատ ավտո քշող երկիրն ա, ու կարելի է ասել՝ ամենաշատ փորձ ունեցողը, այ էդքան պարզ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Անհնար բան չկա ))
> ՃՈ-ում տենց հատուկ վականսիա կա՝ road traffic accident investigator:
> Ինքը գալիս, սաղ գծում-չափում-հաշվարկում ա, թե ով որ կողմից ինչ անկյան տակ ու ինչ արագությամբ էր գալիս ու ով ա մեղավոր ՃՏՊ-ում:
> 
> Էդ եքա գիտություն ա ու Հայաստանում էլ են դրանից սովորացնում:
> Մենք անցել ենք:


Իսկ գործնականու՞մ։ Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ շարքային բախման դեպքում, եթե քրեական գործ չի հարուցվել, տենց էքսպերտային աշխատանք տարվի։
Ես Ավստրալիայում ընկերոջս հետ պատահած դեպքը կարող եմ նկարագրել։ Ինքը ուղիղ գնում է իր կանաչի տակ, պավառոտ մտնող մեքենայի հետ բախվում են։ Մյուս մեքենան պնդում է, որ իրենք կանաչ սլաք ունեին։ Ընկերս ուղևոր ուներ կողքը, նրանք նույնպես ունեին։ Ստացվում է՝ մեկի խոսքերը մյուսի դեմ։ Նույն ապահովագրական ընկերության մոտ են ապահովագրված, բայց ընկերս միայն 3rd party property damage cover ունի, իսկ նրանք՝ comprehensive: Համապատասխանաբար, ապահովագրական ընկերությանը ձեռնտու է ընկերոջս մեղավոր ճանաչել, որ իր մեքենան չվերանորոգի, միայն այն մեկը վերանորոգի։ Ընկերս ինչ ասես փորձել է՝ իր անմեղությունն ապացուցելու համար։ Այդ խաչմերուկում կարմիր լույսի կամերա կար, փորձել է տեղեկանք ստանալ, որ կամերան այդ պահին աշխատում էր, ու եթե իրեն չի նկարել, նշանակում է՝ ինքը կարմիրի տակով չէր անցել։ Չի կարողացել։ Ապահովագրական ընկերությունն էլ ասել է, որ եթե շատ ես ուզում, դատի տուր, բայց մեր փորձից կարող ենք ասել, որ կպարտվես։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հազար անգամ ավելի հարմար ու անվտանգ ա ամերիկյան 4-way stop–ից։ Ցանկացած խաչմերուկ կարելի ա սենց սարքել։


Էս էլ ա սուբյեկտիվ պնդումների շարքից։ Roundabout-ը կարող ա մի 20% ավելի էֆեկտիվ ա թողունակության տեսակետից, բայց հաստատ ավելի անվտանգ չի 4-way stop–ից, հաշվի առ հեծանվորդների, մոտոների ու հետիոտների առկայությունը ու հաշվի առ, որ պարտադրված 3 վայրկեանանոց ստոպը ժամանակ է տալիս իրավիճակը ավելի հանգիստ գնահատելու մանրևրելուց առաջ։ 
Իտալիայում ամեն roundabout-ը ստրես էր, մանավանդ որ անհամբեր ու հիսթերիկ իտալացիներն էլ հետևներից սիգնալ են տալիս, երբ մի չռթ տեղ ա լինում խցկվելու, մի քանի անգամ հազիվ եմ պրծել վթարից։
ՈՒ առհասարակ կողմնակալություն կա միշտ եվրոպական չգիտեմինչը ավելի պուպուշ համարելու ամերիկյանից։ Եվրոպական սնունդը, հասարակական տրանսպորտը, ճարտարապետությունը, արվեստը, հագուստը շատ ավելի լավն ա, բայց ամերիկյան որոշ համակարգեր ավելի լավն են, համակերպվեք։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ գործնականու՞մ։ Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ շարքային բախման դեպքում, եթե քրեական գործ չի հարուցվել, տենց էքսպերտային աշխատանք տարվի։


Մինչև քրեական գործի հարուցվելը պիտի մասնագետը գա ուսումնասիրի ու եզրակացություն տա, առավել ևս, եթե տուժող կա:
Բայց նաև էն դեպքերում, երբ կարծիքների բախում կա ու ոչ մի կողմ չի ընդունում իր մեղքը:





> Ես Ավստրալիայում ընկերոջս հետ պատահած դեպքը կարող եմ նկարագրել։ Ինքը ուղիղ գնում է իր կանաչի տակ, պավառոտ մտնող մեքենայի հետ բախվում են։ Մյուս մեքենան պնդում է, որ իրենք կանաչ սլաք ունեին։ Ընկերս ուղևոր ուներ կողքը, նրանք նույնպես ունեին։ Ստացվում է՝ մեկի խոսքերը մյուսի դեմ։ Նույն ապահովագրական ընկերության մոտ են ապահովագրված, բայց ընկերս միայն 3rd party property damage cover ունի, իսկ նրանք՝ comprehensive: Համապատասխանաբար, ապահովագրական ընկերությանը ձեռնտու է ընկերոջս մեղավոր ճանաչել, որ իր մեքենան չվերանորոգի, միայն այն մեկը վերանորոգի։ Ընկերս ինչ ասես փորձել է՝ իր անմեղությունն ապացուցելու համար։ Այդ խաչմերուկում կարմիր լույսի կամերա կար, փորձել է տեղեկանք ստանալ, որ կամերան այդ պահին աշխատում էր, ու եթե իրեն չի նկարել, նշանակում է՝ ինքը կարմիրի տակով չէր անցել։ Չի կարողացել։ Ապահովագրական ընկերությունն էլ ասել է, որ եթե շատ ես ուզում, դատի տուր, բայց մեր փորձից կարող ենք ասել, որ կպարտվես։


Մի քիչ կասկածելի պատմություն է:
Նման է, որ ընկերոջդ գցել են:

Նշածդ փաթեթները չգիտեմ, թե ինչ են ներառում, բայց սենց դեպքերի հանար էլ ա կարևոր, որ մարդու ապահովագրական փաթեթը նեևառի իրավաբանական օգնություն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մինչև քրեական գործի հարուցվելը պիտի մասնագետը գա ուսումնասիրի ու եզրակացություն տա, առավել ևս, եթե տուժող կա:
> Բայց նաև էն դեպքերում, երբ կարծիքների բախում կա ու ոչ մի կողմ չի ընդունում իր մեղքը:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մի քիչ կասկածելի պատմություն է:
> Նման է, որ ընկերոջդ գցել են:
> 
> Նշածդ փաթեթները չգիտեմ, թե ինչ են ներառում, բայց սենց դեպքերի հանար էլ ա կարևոր, որ մարդու ապահովագրական փաթեթը նեևառի իրավաբանական օգնություն:


Քանի որ էս դիալոգը սկսվեց *One_Way_Ticket*-ի պնդումից, թե 4-way-stop-ում լավ տղերքը առանց ստոպի գնալու են, որովհետև բախման ժամանակ մեղքը ապացուցելը դժվար է լինելու, ասեմ, որ նման դեպքում դատարանը երկու մասնակցին էլ հավասար տուգանելու է։ Նույնը նաև ճանապարհների միավորման ու էլի նման այլ ցանկացած տեղում, երբ իրար զիջելու խնդրի պատճառով է վթարը, ապա բախման կողմերը հավասար պատասխանատվություն են կրում առանց երկար-բարակ ապուշ բազարների։ Շատ հարմար ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ն աշխարհում ամենաշատ ավտո քշող երկիրն ա, ու կարելի է ասել՝ ամենաշատ փորձ ունեցողը, այ էդքան պարզ։


Բայց մենք չենք ուզում դառնալ ավտո քշող երկիր։ Ուզում ենք նորմալ հասարակական տրանսպորտով երկիր դառնանք, եվրոպականների պես։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.12.2019), Freeman (18.12.2019), Varzor (18.12.2019), Աթեիստ (17.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՄԹ-ում չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ, բայց մնացած եվրոպաները ավտոմեքենան վայթե հիմնական տրանսպորտային ձևը չի, այսինքն քիչ են քշում, ախպերս։ Ամերիկայում բնակչության հաշվով մեքենաների քանակը երկու անգամ ավել է Եվրոպայի հետ համեմատած, էդ էլ հաշվի առ ու թվերը ընկնում են տեղը։


Ապեր, էտ դեպքում լիքը ուրիշ գործոններ էլ արի հաշվենք։ Ասենք բնակչության խտությունը։ Հոլանդիայում 12 անգամ բնակչության խտությունը բարձր ա ԱՄՆ-ից, բայց չորս անգամ քիչ մարդա ա ընկնում ավտոյի տակ մեռնում։

----------

Cassiopeia (18.12.2019), Freeman (18.12.2019), Varzor (18.12.2019), Աթեիստ (17.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քանի որ էս դիալոգը սկսվեց *One_Way_Ticket*-ի պնդումից, թե 4-way-stop-ում լավ տղերքը առանց ստոպի գնալու են, որովհետև բախման ժամանակ մեղքը ապացուցելը դժվար է լինելու, ասեմ, որ նման դեպքում դատարանը երկու մասնակցին էլ հավասար տուգանելու է։ Նույնը նաև ճանապարհների միավորման ու էլի նման այլ ցանկացած տեղում, երբ իրար զիջելու խնդրի պատճառով է վթարը, ապա բախման կողմերը հավասար պատասխանատվություն են կրում առանց երկար-բարակ ապուշ բազարների։ Շատ հարմար ա։


Չեմ համաձայնի, թե պատասխանատվությունը հավասար է:
Միշտ ինչ-որ մեկը մի քիչ ավելի առաջ է լինում, քան մյուսը:
ՈՒ դա մի մեծ պատմություն չի ապացուցելը՝ ուսումնասիրելով մեքենայի վրա հարվածից առաջացած վնասվածքները:

Օրինակ էս կողմերում՝ նման հավասարազոր խաչմերուկներում կամ 2 հոսքագծի մեկտեղման կետում, երբ թրաֆիկն ուժեղ ծանրաբեռնված ա, չգրված օրենք ա գործում՝ մեկումեջ թողունակության:
Մի հատ ստուց, մի հատ ընդուց էլի:
ՈՒ էս դեպքում փոխադարձ հարգանքի դրսևորում ա, որ օրենքով նախատեսված աջինի առաջնահերթությունը չի գործում:

Տրիբունի ասած՝ քթածակի հարց ա էլի ))

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց մենք չենք ուզում դառնալ ավտո քշող երկիր։ Ուզում ենք նորմալ հասարակական տրանսպորտով երկիր դառնանք, եվրոպականների պես։


Մենք արդեն դառել ենք ավտո քշող երկիր։ Միակ մխիթարական հանգամանքն էն ա, որ ավտոների մեծ մասը խլամ դառնալուն շատ մոտիկ են, ավտո ներմուծելն էլ հեսա կբարդանա, ու կարող ա նորմալ հասարակական տրանսպորտ լինի մի 10-15 տարուց։ Մինչև էդ էլ ամերգացիք կանցնեն լրիվ ավտոմատ կառավարվող մեքենաների, ու ասում են, էլ կամ պատահար վապշե չի լինելու, որովհետև ռոբոտ-ավտոները շատ խելոք են լինելու, կամ էլ պատահաները լինելու են հեղեղային, որովհետև շատ խելոք ռոբոտները ջոկելու են, որ հավայի ծառայում են ոչ էդքան խելոք մարդկությանը  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեմ համաձայնի, թե պատասխանատվությունը հավասար է:
> Միշտ ինչ-որ մեկը մի քիչ ավելի առաջ է լինում, քան մյուսը:
> ՈՒ դա մի մեծ պատմություն չի ապացուցելը՝ ուսումնասիրելով մեքենայի վրա հարվածից առաջացած վնասվածքները:
> 
> Օրինակ էս կողմերում՝ նման հավասարազոր խաչմերուկներում կամ 2 հոսքագծի մեկտեղման կետում, երբ թրաֆիկն ուժեղ ծանրաբեռնված ա, չգրված օրենք ա գործում՝ մեկումեջ թողունակության:
> Մի հատ ստուց, մի հատ ընդուց էլի:
> ՈՒ էս դեպքում փոխադարձ հարգանքի դրսևորում ա, որ օրենքով նախատեսված աջինի առաջնահերթությունը չի գործում:
> 
> Տրիբունի ասած՝ քթածակի հարց ա էլի ))


Գաղթական ջան, նախ ամերիկացիք շատ վիզ չեն դնում ապացույցներ հավաքելու, քանի մարդ չի մեռել։ Ոչ մեկ հավայի ու երկար բարակ քաշքշուքների մեջ հավես չունի ընկնելու։ Եթե ակնհայտ մեղավորությունը կամ անմեղությունը ապացուցող վիդեո կա, շատ արագ հարցերը փակում է, չկա, դատարանը շատ արագ որոշում ա կայացնում, ոչ մեկ Հայաստանի երկար ու դանդաղ ժամանակը չունի։  Ավտոն էլ եթե մի քիչ շատ ա ջարդվում, «total» են անում (վերականգնման ու քշելու համար ոչ պիտանի, էն որ ներմուծվում են Հայաստան ։Ճ), այսինքն շպրտում ես, թազեն ես առնում։ 
«Չգրված օրենքի» տեղը բացարձակ դժվար չի սաղ մարդավարի գրելը ու բոլոր վարորդներով ընդունելը․




> Փոխհատումներ
> Փոխհատում է կոչվում ցանկացած վայր, որտեղ երթևեկելի մասի մի գոտի
> հատվում է մեկ այլ երթևեկելի մասի հետ: Փոխհատումները ներառում են հատվող
> փողոցները, երկրորդական փողոցները, նրբանցքները, մուտքերը դեպի արագընթաց
> բազմագոտի ճանապարհներ և ցանկացած այլ տեղ, ուր տարբեր մայրուղիներով կամ
> ճանապարհներով երթևեկող տրանսպորտային միջոցները հանդիպում են միմյանց:
> • Այն փոխհատումներում, որտեղ չկան «ԿԱՆԳ ԱՌ» (STOP) կամ «ԶԻՋԻՐ» (YIELD)
> նշաններ, դանդաղեցրեք մեքենայի ընթացքը և պատրաստ եղեք կանգ առնելու:
> Ճանապարհը զիջեք այն մեքենաներին և հետիոտներին, որոնք արդեն խաչմերուկում
> ...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Գաղթական ջան, Վիշապն արդեն ասեց, բայց ես էլ ասեմ։ Եթե բամպերը վերանորոգելը 1000 դոլլարի գործ է, իսկ մեղավորին պարզելու էքսպերտիզան՝ 5000, ապա բնական է, որ քեզնից բացի ոչ ոք դրանում շահագրգռված չէ։ Հա, եթե վստահ ես քո վրա, վճարի, ապացուցի, երևի կկարողանաս մեղավոր կողմից դատարանով դրա գումարն էլ հետ ստանալ։ Բայց այն, որ պետությունը կամ ապահովագրող ընկերությունը քո փոխարեն տենց ծախսեր կհոգա, ուտոպիա է։

Հիմա all way stop-ի պահով։ Եթե Վիշապի ասած՝ ամեն մեկն իր մեքենան է վերանորոգում տարբերակով են հարցերը լուծվելու, ինձ թվում է այնքան էլ արդար չէ։ Իրականում ցանկացած խելամիտ վարորդ առաջնորդվում է ռուսերեն երեք Д-երի սկզբունքով՝ дай дорогу дураку: Բայց roundabout-ի վրա որ շատ պռինցիպի ընկնես, կարող ես անշնորհք կերպով խցկվողին դաս տալ․ քշել, խփել, ու ինքն ակնհայտ մեղավորն է լինելու, մեքենադ սարքելու է։ Կարող է սաղ կյանքդ էդ հնարավորությունից չօգտվես, բայց ոնց ասում են, հնարավորությունը պետք է լինի։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, նախ ամերիկացիք շատ վիզ չեն դնում ապացույցներ հավաքելու, քանի մարդ չի մեռել։ Ոչ մեկ հավայի ու երկար բարակ քաշքշուքների մեջ հավես չունի ընկնելու։ Եթե ակնհայտ մեղավորությունը կամ անմեղությունը ապացուցող վիդեո կա, շատ արագ հարցերը փակում է, չկա, դատարանը շատ արագ որոշում ա կայացնում, ոչ մեկ Հայաստանի երկար ու դանդաղ ժամանակը չունի։  Ավտոն էլ եթե մի քիչ շատ ա ջարդվում, «total» են անում (վերականգնման ու քշելու համար ոչ պիտանի, էն որ ներմուծվում են Հայաստան ։Ճ), այսինքն շպրտում ես, թազեն ես առնում։ 
> «Չգրված օրենքի» տեղը բացարձակ դժվար չի սաղ մարդավարի գրելը ու բոլոր վարորդներով ընդունելը․


Վիշապ ջան, ճիշտ ես, եթե դեպքի վայրից վիդեո կա, հարցն էլ է հեշտ փակվում:
ՈՒղղակի խոսքը գնում էր էն դեպքերի մասին, երբ դեպքի վայրում կամերա չի եղել:

Բնականաբար ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ էլ քաշքշուկի մեջ ընկնելու հավես չունի:
Բայց դե հիմա դեպք ա՝ եղել ա:
Եթե վթարի մասնակիցների ներկայացրած վերսիաներում տարակարծություն կա, ուրեմն կամ պիտի վիզ դնես ու քո անմեղությունն ապացուցես, կամ էլ հաշտվես ու ինքդ ծախսը քաշես:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա ձեռնարկին, անկեղծ եմ ասում, ինձնից ահագին էներգիա քաշեց ինքս ինձ ստիպել ու մինչև վերջ կարդալ, էն էլ՝ քո խաթր, էնքան որ ինձ ուղղված պատասխանի մեջ էիր ցիտել:
Ես թրեյնինգներին 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ: ՈՒղղակի ստեղ էնքան ա ծամում բերանդ դնելուց առաջ, որ քեզ կյանքում ատամ չունեցած ես զգում..

Ոնց որ ասենք «1+1»-ի տեղը եքա տեքստ գրած լինի, ծիպը.
«Դիցուք ունենք երկու միանման ամբողջություն ու մեզ անհրաժեշտ է գտնել դրանց հանրագումարը: Ամբողջությունները նման են միմյանց ոչ միայն արտաքուստ այլև ներքուստ: Այլ խոսքերով ասած՝ նրանք բացարձակ այդենթիքըլ են: Վերցնում ենք դրանցից մեկն ու գումարում մյուսին՝ ստանալով մեկ ամբողջությունից կրկնակի անգամ ավել թիվ, որը նույնը կլիներ անգամ եթե վերցնելուց լինեինք երկրորդ ամբողջությունն ու գումարեինք առաջինին...»

Չգիտեմ, երևի ընդհանուր իր օգտակար ազդեցությունն ունի, բայց իմ ասած «չգրված օրենքի» օրինակի մասով ես օրինակ հատուկ թրեյնինգ չեմ ստացել, եզդայի դասերին չեն սովորացրել, թեորիային պատրաստվելուց դրա մասին չեն հիշատակել..
Ընդամենը գոյություն ունի աջինին զիջելու օրենքը:
Հետո արդեն, երթևեկության դինամիկայի մեջ, հասկանում ու ընտելանում ես հանրային չգրված օրենքներին ու քո driving behavior-ն էլ ես էդ փորձի հիման վրա կառուցում:

Ասենք ավարյոնիով իրար մերսի ասելն էլ, հո հատուկ թրեյնինգ չպիտի՞ անցնես դա ջոգելու համար:
+ ստեղ ավարյոնին 2-րդ իմաստն էլ ունի: Դրանով համ էլ իրար իշմար են տալիս դիմացի պռոբկի մասին:

Իհարկե սա չի նշանակում, թե երթևեկության անխտիր բոլոր մասնակիցները 100%-ով հետևում են էս պրակտիկային:
Բայց դե ամեն չզիջողին հո սիգնալ չես կապում, հետևից ընկնում, իջացնում գլուխը ջարդում..
քրֆում, անցնում ես առաջ էլի ))

----------

Varzor (18.12.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ջան, Վիշապն արդեն ասեց, բայց ես էլ ասեմ։ Եթե բամպերը վերանորոգելը 1000 դոլլարի գործ է, իսկ մեղավորին պարզելու էքսպերտիզան՝ 5000, ապա բնական է, որ քեզնից բացի ոչ ոք դրանում շահագրգռված չէ։ Հա, եթե վստահ ես քո վրա, վճարի, ապացուցի, երևի կկարողանաս մեղավոր կողմից դատարանով դրա գումարն էլ հետ ստանալ։ Բայց այն, որ պետությունը կամ ապահովագրող ընկերությունը քո փոխարեն տենց ծախսեր կհոգա, ուտոպիա է։
> 
> Հիմա all way stop-ի պահով։ Եթե Վիշապի ասած՝ ամեն մեկն իր մեքենան է վերանորոգում տարբերակով են հարցերը լուծվելու, ինձ թվում է այնքան էլ արդար չէ։ Իրականում ցանկացած խելամիտ վարորդ առաջնորդվում է ռուսերեն երեք Д-երի սկզբունքով՝ дай дорогу дураку: Բայց roundabout-ի վրա որ շատ պռինցիպի ընկնես, կարող ես անշնորհք կերպով խցկվողին դաս տալ․ քշել, խփել, ու ինքն ակնհայտ մեղավորն է լինելու, մեքենադ սարքելու է։ Կարող է սաղ կյանքդ էդ հնարավորությունից չօգտվես, բայց ոնց ասում են, հնարավորությունը պետք է լինի։


Էքսպերտին հո դու չե՞ս առանձին հրավիրում ու իր ծախսը հոգում:
Երբ վթարի մասին ընդհանուր ալարմի համարով տեղեկություն ես տարածում, իրենք էլ իրավիճակը գնահատում են, թե ում ա պետք ուղարկել, էդ թվում նաև առաջին օգնությանն ու հրշեջներին:

Բայց եթե զոհեր ու վիրավորվածներ չկան, մեքենան էլ total չի շարքից դուրս եկել, ստեղ ընդունված ձևը սենց ա.
Ընդհանուր Եվրոպայում ստանդարտ գործում ա էս ֆորմուլյարը, որ բոլոր վարորդները պիտի ունենան ու դա ստանում են իրենց ապահովագրականից:

Վթարի մասնակից կողմերը միասին սա լրացնում են, մեքենաների դիրքը գծում, ստորագրում ու ցվրվում:
Եթե թեթև տարաձայնություն կա՝ էդ էլ հատուկ նշումներ բաժնում նշում:
Եթե տարաձայնությունը խիստ ա, նոր էդ դեպքում կարող են ոստիկան կանչել:

Եթե դեպքը ճանապարհի բանուկ հատվածի վրա ա տեղի ունեցել ու զգում եք, որ տենց շուտ լեզու չեք գտնի, ցանկալի ա՝ ճանապարհն ազատելուց առաջ, մեքենաների բոլոր անիվների դիրքը կավիճով ընդգծել ասֆալտի վրա ու օբշի պատկերը մի քանի դիրքից նկարել, որ հետո էքսպերտն ուսումնասիրի:

Տարաձայնությունների դեպքում ցանկալի ա նաև ականատեսներից դեպքի նկարագրություն գրավոր վերցնել ու կցել ֆորմուլյարին:

Հետո էդ ֆորմուլյարը (բաղկացած ա 2 պատճենից) մարդա իրա ապահովագրությանն ա ուղարկում:
Այ էդ ապահովագրությունում էլ արդեն accident investigator-ն ա նստած, ով վերլուծում ու գնահատում ա սիտուացիան:
Իսկ եթե ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ հստակ չի, ձեր ապահովագրություններն իրար հետ են կապնվում ու բազար անում:

Ոչ միշտ կարա էս պատմությունը դատարան հասնի, բայց եթե հասնի, ուրեմն կամ դրսից պիտի փաստաբան բռնես, կամ էլ՝ վերը ասածիս պես, արդեն ապահովագրական փաթեթում ունենաս նման կետ ու ընկերությունն ինքն իր հաշվին քեզ իրավաբան տրամադրի:

Մի քիչ երկար ստացվեց, բայց ասածս էն էր, թե ամեն վթարի մասնակից չի, որ ուղիղ կառնչվի accident investigator-ի հետ ու իրեն իր աշխատանքի համար 5000 դոլար կվճարի:
Բայց էդ մարդիկ միշտ իրենց գործն անում են ու եզրակացություն գրում սենց վթարների ժամանակ:

----------


## Lion

ՃՈ տուգանքների գծով վերջին փոփոխությունների մասին հետաքրքիր *զրույց* ունեցա Լուսինեի հետ...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ, որ սա նկատել եմ։ Մի ամիս առաջ, կնոջոս հետ Կոմիտաս-Կիևյանով իջնում ենք, էն փիիիս պռոբկի ժամն ա, էն որ շարժվելու տեղ չկա, ու երկուսս էլ նկատեցինք, որ լրիվ լռության պայմաններում ենք երթևեկում, այսինքն սիգնալ տվող պռակտիկորեն չկա։ Իմ տեսածով, վարորդների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը հանգիստ, իրավիճակը ռեալ գնահատելով, գնում էր ուր որ գնում էր։ Մարդա կա պետք ա վերադասավորվի, հիմնականում սաղ հանիգիստ թողնում են, սա էլ շնորհակալություն ա ասում։ Վոբշեմ, սենց մի տպավորություն էր, որ հավաքական գիտակցություն ա աշխատում, իհարկե իրա շեղումներով։


Գտա էս վիդեոն ))
Մարդկանց վրա թեկուզ դանդաղ, բայց իջնող հանդարտության օրինակներ էլի եմ լսել:

Թող ծայրահեղացված չհնչի, բայց վստահ եմ, որ սա էլ ա հեղափոխության արդյունք..

Նույնիսկ աղքատության մեջ ապրող ու ծանր վիճակում գտնվող մարդը հոգեպես հանդարտվում ու ավելի հավասարակշռված ա դառնում, երբ վաղվա լավ կյանքի հույս կա ու թունելի վերջում՝ լույս:

Թե չէ առաջ համարյա բոլորն էին անադեկվատ դյուրագրգիռ ու ագրեսիվ:
Մոտավորապես էս մարդու նման.

----------

Տրիբուն (18.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կամերաները դնելու տարին մահացությունը վթարներից կտրուկ պակասել ա։ Հետո, մեքենաների ավելացմանը զուգահեռ էլի բարձրացել ա, բայց էֆեկտը կա, ու հսկայական ա։
> Ոչ էդ կարգի, բայց տեսանելի էֆեկտ ակնկալում եմ հեռախոսով նկարելու ծրագիրը գործարկելուց հետո։
> Դե իսկ բալայինով լիքը «վարորդ» որ փողոցներից մաքրվի, դա վիզուալ էլ կերևա։


Ապ, էդքան տեսախցիկները չէ, որքան արագաչափերը։
Վստահ եմ, որ վիճակագրություն կա, թե մահվան ելքով վթարների հիմնական պատճառները որոնք են։ ԻՀԿ, դրանք արագության գերազանցումը և/կամ անսթափ վիճակում մեքենա վարել են։
Նշվածս երկուսն էլ հնարավոր է նվազեցնել կոմպլեքս ազդեցությամբ՝ խիստ տուգանքներ և պատիժներ, դասընթացներ, սոցիալական գովազդ, քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններ և այլն։

Բալայինի նախագիծն առաջին անգամ կարդալուց հետո մի քանի նշում-առաջարկություններ էի կատարել, որոնցից մեկն էլ վերաբերվում էր կանխամտածված և խիստ կոպիտ խատում կատարողներին՝ միանգամից բոլոր բալերի զրոյացում, ՎԻՎ զրկում առնվազն 3 կամ 5 տարով։ Դե չեմ խոսում այն դեպքերի մասին, երբ նաև քրեական հետևանքներ են առաջացել (մարմնական վնասվածքներ, մահ)։

Ինչևէ, մի բան պիտի մշակվի և կիրառվի ներկա իրավիճակը շտկելու համար։ Ավելի շատ երիտասարդ կյանքեր կորցնում ենք խաղաղ պայմաններում ճանապարհների վրա, քան սահմանում՝ հակառակորդի գնդակից։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.12.2019), Տրիբուն (18.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> ԱՄՆ-ն բանտարկյալների ու հանցագործների քանակով էլ ա առաջինը։ Կարող ա՞ ասես, անկատար օրենքների պատճառով ա։


Օրենքը չգիտեմ, բայց դեգենեռատ հասարակությունն ու ժառանգականությունը հաստատ կապ ունի  :Wink: 

Հ․Գ․
ԻՀԿ, բնակչության թվով որ նայենք, հանցագործներով ՌԴ-ին հասնող ու անցնող չի լինի  :Dntknw:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.12.2019)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Որովհետև ԱՄՆ-ն աշխարհում ամենաշատ ավտո քշող երկիրն ա, ու կարելի է ասել՝ ամենաշատ փորձ ունեցողը, այ էդքան պարզ։


Քո բառերով ասած՝ սուբյեկտիվ պնդում ես անում  :Smile: 
Ամենաշատ փորձ ունենալը ոչ միայն չի նշանակում ամենալավը, այլ որոշ դեպքերում կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Մեծ համակարգերը իներտ են, իրենց հեշտ չէ փոխելը։ Էդ նույն all way stop-ի պահով, վիքեպեդիան պնդում է (համապատասխան հետազոտության վրա հղվելով)՝ once installed, stop signs in general are unsafe to remove, accidents that result in injury may increase by 40%.[9]:431 Once an all-way stop is installed, removal is difficult and risky, as habitual drivers may continue to expect an all-way stop condition.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-wa..._disadvantages

Վճարման քարտերի պահով էլ երևի ԱՄՆ-ն ամենաշատ փորձ ունեցողներից մեկն է, բայց այսօր լռվել է հինավուրց մագնետիկ քարտերի դարում։ Եթե հիմա նաև ասես, որ swipe ու ստորագրելը ֆանտաստիկ ու ապահով համակարգ է, ու ավելի գերադասելի է, քան չիպայինը կամ paywave/paypass-ը, ես ձենս կկտրեմ ու քննարկումից դուրս կգամ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Օրենքը չգիտեմ, բայց դեգենեռատ հասարակությունն ու ժառանգականությունը հաստատ կապ ունի 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> ԻՀԿ, բնակչության թվով որ նայենք, հանցագործներով ՌԴ-ին հասնող ու անցնող չի լինի


Համեստ կարծիք ունենալու կարիք չկա, կարելի է պարզապես գոյություն ունեցող ստատիստիկան նայել։
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...rceration_rate
Ռուսաստանը լավ վերև է ցուցակում, բայց հասնող ու անցնողներն էլ քիչ չեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քո բառերով ասած՝ սուբյեկտիվ պնդում ես անում 
> Ամենաշատ փորձ ունենալը ոչ միայն չի նշանակում ամենալավը, այլ որոշ դեպքերում կարող է նույնիսկ խանգարել։ Մեծ համակարգերը իներտ են, իրենց հեշտ չէ փոխելը։ Էդ նույն all way stop-ի պահով, վիքեպեդիան պնդում է (համապատասխան հետազոտության վրա հղվելով)՝ once installed, stop signs in general are unsafe to remove, accidents that result in injury may increase by 40%.[9]:431 Once an all-way stop is installed, removal is difficult and risky, as habitual drivers may continue to expect an all-way stop condition.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All-wa..._disadvantages


Հա, յանի ի՞նչ։ Բացասական կողմերը չհասկացա։ Նենց տպավորություն է, որ Նահանգներում չես եղել ու չես քշել, аll-way stop-երը որտեղ որ դրված են, դրված են շատ ճիշտ, ես որ գլխիս շատ զոռ էլ տայի, ուրիշ բան չէի էլ դնի։ Նահանգներում ամենաշատ օգտագործվող ճափեքը հայվեյներն են, առանց ստոպերի, լուսաֆորների, դես ու դեն ֆռալ ու մտնելն էլ մոստերով ա, արագությունը 65 մղոն, կամ 105 կմ ժամում, Կալիֆորնիայում շատ ժամանակ 80 մղոն, կամ 130կմ են քշում։ 
Վիդեոն քո համար չեմ դնում, դու աշխարհ տեսած մարդ ես, դնում եմ ով խաբար չի, նայի՝







> Վճարման քարտերի պահով էլ երևի ԱՄՆ-ն ամենաշատ փորձ ունեցողներից մեկն է, բայց այսօր լռվել է հինավուրց մագնետիկ քարտերի դարում։ Եթե հիմա նաև ասես, որ swipe ու ստորագրելը ֆանտաստիկ ու ապահով համակարգ է, ու ավելի գերադասելի է, քան չիպայինը կամ paywave/paypass-ը, ես ձենս կկտրեմ ու քննարկումից դուրս կգամ։


Ախպեր, դու էն տղեն չէի՞ր, որ մենակ քյաշ փողին էիր վստահում ։Ճ Էս 8 տարի է բոլոր տեսակի վճարային համակարգերից էլ օգտվում եմ, սվայփ, չիպային, կապով, անկապ, software-ով, hardware-ով, հեռախոսով, ժամացույցով․․․ ոչ մի կոպեկ փող դեռ թու թու թու, չեմ կորցրել։ Դու ծրագրավորղ ու ալգորիթմներից հասկացող մարդ ես, պիտի կռահես, որ վճարային համակարգերի անվտանգությունը քարտի ձևի մեջ չի, ավելի շատ համակարգի մեջ ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

Նենց ա, որ մենակ լավ տղեն չի, դոբռա խլոպեցն էլ, ուր լինի, հաշվի ա նստում երթևեկության այլ մասնակիցների հետ ))

----------


## Lion

Նախագահը ստորագրեց տորւքի պահը՝ առաջիկայում ցավալի կլինի վարորդների համար...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախագահը ստորագրեց տորւքի պահը՝ առաջիկայում ցավալի կլինի վարորդների համար...


Վարորդների համար չէ։ Անպարկեշտ վարորդների համար, որոնք հաճախ խախտում են անում ու ուզում են ոչ մի պատիժ չկրեն։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.12.2019), Աթեիստ (19.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ատմենա, ներողություններս։ Նոր ճշտեցի, որ իրոք մի փաթեթ ստորագրել է, բայց տուրքի պահը այնուհանդերձ դեռ մեջը չէ։ Սպասենք և հուսանք...

----------


## Varzor

> Համեստ կարծիք ունենալու կարիք չկա, կարելի է պարզապես գոյություն ունեցող ստատիստիկան նայել։
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...rceration_rate
> Ռուսաստանը լավ վերև է ցուցակում, բայց հասնող ու անցնողներն էլ քիչ չեն։


Հենց ցավն էլ նրանումն է, որ վիճակագրությունը հիմնված է միայն բռնված հանցագործների քանակի վրա  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հենց ցավն էլ նրանումն է, որ վիճակագրությունը հիմնված է միայն բռնված հանցագործների քանակի վրա


Չբռնվածներին հաշվես, Լատինական Ամերիկայի դեմը խաղ չկա։ Պարզապես դու երևի լավ չես պատկերացնում  :Smile:  Հա, Հայաստանի, Վրաստանի, շատ եվրոպական ու ասիական երկրների համեմատ Ռուսաստանը կրիմինոգեն է, բայց որոշ այլոց համեմատ անմեղ գառ է։

----------

Varzor (23.12.2019), Աթեիստ (21.12.2019), Տրիբուն (21.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չբռնվածներին հաշվես, Լատինական Ամերիկայի դեմը խաղ չկա։ Պարզապես դու երևի լավ չես պատկերացնում  Հա, Հայաստանի, Վրաստանի, շատ եվրոպական ու ասիական երկրների համեմատ Ռուսաստանը կրիմինոգեն է, բայց որոշ այլոց համեմատ անմեղ գառ է։


Էս վիճակագրությունը կարա ահագին խառը եզրահանգումների բերի։ Ասենք, եթե նայես բռնվածների քանակով, շատ քանակը մի կողմից կարա ցույց տա, որ կրիմինալը երկրում շատ ա, մյուս կողմից էլ, որ ոստիկանությունը արդյունավետ ա աշխատում։ Քիչ քանակությունը կարա ցույց տա, որ կրիմինալը քիչ ա, կամ որ ոստիկանությունը վատ ա աշխատում։ Կարա ցույց տա, որ ՔրՕրը երկրից երկիր նույն տիպի հանցագործության համար տարբեր պատիժներ ա սահմանում․ ասենք նույն կարգի գողության համար մի տեղ միջինում 2 տարի են նստում, մյուս երկրում՝ ասենք 4 տարի։ Կարա ցույց տա նաև դատական համակարգի անկատարությունը կամ կոռումպացվածությունը, օրինակ՝ կրիմինալը բարձր ա, ոստիկանությունը լավ ա աշխատում, գործերը հասնում են դատարն, բայց մեղադրանքը հաստատող որոշումները քիչ են։ 

Կարճ ասած, ընդհանուր առմամբ պատկերը ստանում ես, ու բավականին իրականությանը մոտ ա, բայց միակողմանի ա։

----------

Varzor (23.12.2019), Վիշապ (26.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես նկարը բացահայտ ցույց ա տալիս, թե ինչքան «կարևոր ա» պարկինգը, որպեսզի մարդիկ նորմալ կայանեն։

Հերթական ապացույցը, որ Հայաստանում ոչ էնքան պտի հնարավորություն տաս ճիշտ անելու, այլ գլխին տաս սխալի համար, ու իրանք ճիշտը կգտնեն։

----------

Varzor (23.12.2019), Գաղթական (22.12.2019), Տրիբուն (22.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Վերջ, նախագահը ստորագրեց Բալայինի և Տուրքերի հետ կապված ողջ փաթեթը, որի մասին վերջերս այսքան խոսվեց, արդեն հաստատ։ Սա իմացեք։

Փաթեթին մանրամասն ծանոթանալուց հետո, արդեն հունվարի առաջին կեսին, ես այս ամենի մասին մանրամասն տեղեկատվություն կներկայացնեմ։

Հետևեք իմ ՖԲ էջին և ուշադիր եղեք բալերին...

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջ, նախագահը ստորագրեց Բալայինի և Տուրքերի հետ կապված ողջ փաթեթը, որի մասին վերջերս այսքան խոսվեց, արդեն հաստատ։ Սա իմացեք։
> 
> Փաթեթին մանրամասն ծանոթանալուց հետո, արդեն հունվարի առաջին կեսին, ես այս ամենի մասին մանրամասն տեղեկատվություն կներկայացնեմ։
> 
> Հետևեք իմ ՖԲ էջին և ուշադիր եղեք բալերին...


Արդեն իսկ թեթև խուճապ կա, մասնավորապես տաքսու վարորդների մոտ։ Ասում են․ "հիմա ի՞նչ, բողոքարկելու ժամանակ մի հատ էլ 4000 պիտի մուծե՞ք"։ Ու արդեն ոմանք փոշմանում են բողոքարկել։
Ու ոնց հասկանում եմ, հիմնականում խոսքը գնում է երկրորդ գիծ կանգնելով ուղևոր իջեցնել/նստեցնելու համար ստացված ակտերին։ ՃՈ-ից էլ պարզաբանում են, թե "․․․60 վայրկյանից ավել է տևել, դրա համար են ակտ ուղարկել ․․․"։ Ասենք 76վ կամ 80վ։

Ու հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ։ Էդ ո՞ր կանոնն է, որ տենց վայրկյաններ է սահմանում։ Ինչքան հիշում եմ կանգառի համար գործում էր "․․․մինչև 5 րոպե ․․․" չափանիշը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արդեն իսկ թեթև խուճապ կա, մասնավորապես տաքսու վարորդների մոտ։ Ասում են․ "հիմա ի՞նչ, բողոքարկելու ժամանակ մի հատ էլ 4000 պիտի մուծե՞ք"։ Ու արդեն ոմանք փոշմանում են բողոքարկել։
> Ու ոնց հասկանում եմ, հիմնականում խոսքը գնում է երկրորդ գիծ կանգնելով ուղևոր իջեցնել/նստեցնելու համար ստացված ակտերին։ ՃՈ-ից էլ պարզաբանում են, թե "․․․60 վայրկյանից ավել է տևել, դրա համար են ակտ ուղարկել ․․․"։ Ասենք 76վ կամ 80վ։
> 
> Ու հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ։ Էդ ո՞ր կանոնն է, որ տենց վայրկյաններ է սահմանում։ Ինչքան հիշում եմ կանգառի համար գործում էր "․․․մինչև 5 րոպե ․․․" չափանիշը։



Եթե չեմ սխալվում, թույլատրելի ժամանակը 40 վարկյան ա, տուգանքը գրվում ա սկսած 1 րոպեից (էն արագաչափերի 10 կմ/ժ-ի պես)։
Որոշ տեղերում ( օրինակ զեբրի վրա) դա էլ ա արգելվում։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ու հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ։ Էդ ո՞ր կանոնն է, որ տենց վայրկյաններ է սահմանում։ Ինչքան հիշում եմ կանգառի համար գործում էր "․․․մինչև 5 րոպե ․․․" չափանիշը։


Կանգառի համար 5 րոպե՞:
Հո գառդիռոբ չե՞ն իջացնելու:
+ 2-րդ գիծ կայանելը պա-լյուբոմու տուգանք պիտի լինի:

Ստեղ օրինակ ավտոբուսի համար նախատեսված կանգառում կարող ես մարդ իջեցնել կամ վերցնել, բայց տրամաբանության մեջ տեղավորվող ժամանակահատվածում:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.12.2019), Chuk (27.12.2019), Աթեիստ (26.12.2019), Տրիբուն (27.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Կանգառի համար 5 րոպե՞:
> Հո գառդիռոբ չե՞ն իջացնելու:
> + 2-րդ գիծ կայանելը պա-լյուբոմու տուգանք պիտի լինի:
> 
> Ստեղ օրինակ ավտոբուսի համար նախատեսված կանգառում կարող ես մարդ իջեցնել կամ վերցնել, բայց տրամաբանության մեջ տեղավորվող ժամանակահատվածում:


Հենց դա է։ Էդ ի՞նչ կանոն է, որ մինչև 60վրկ թողնում է դա անել։

Այո, կանգառ է համարվում մինչև 5ր տրանսպորտային միջոցն անշարժ դիրքի բերելը, եթե դա կատարվում է ուղևորներ նստեցնել/իջեցնելու ․․․․․ և այլն համար  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, թույլատրելի ժամանակը 40 վարկյան ա, տուգանքը գրվում ա սկսած 1 րոպեից (էն արագաչափերի 10 կմ/ժ-ի պես)։
> Որոշ տեղերում ( օրինակ զեբրի վրա) դա էլ ա արգելվում։


Դե հենց էդ եմ ուզում հասկանալ, էդ ո՞ր կանոնն է նման բան թույլատրում։ Ես տենց կանոն չեմ անցել ու չեմ հիշում։ ՃՈ կայքում էլ նման բան չգտա։ Երթևեկության անվտանգության ապահովման օրենքի վերջին տարբերակում էլ նման բան չգտա
Կարո՞ղ է "պատահաբար" հղում տրամադրես  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Արդեն իսկ թեթև խուճապ կա, մասնավորապես տաքսու վարորդների մոտ։ Ասում են․ "հիմա ի՞նչ, բողոքարկելու ժամանակ մի հատ էլ 4000 պիտի մուծե՞ք"։ Ու արդեն ոմանք փոշմանում են բողոքարկել։
> Ու ոնց հասկանում եմ, հիմնականում խոսքը գնում է երկրորդ գիծ կանգնելով ուղևոր իջեցնել/նստեցնելու համար ստացված ակտերին։ ՃՈ-ից էլ պարզաբանում են, թե "․․․60 վայրկյանից ավել է տևել, դրա համար են ակտ ուղարկել ․․․"։ Ասենք 76վ կամ 80վ։
> 
> Ու հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ։ Էդ ո՞ր կանոնն է, որ տենց վայրկյաններ է սահմանում։ Ինչքան հիշում եմ կանգառի համար գործում էր "․․․մինչև 5 րոպե ․․․" չափանիշը։


Ապեր, կա տենց կանոն։ ՀՀ վարչական իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ օրենսգրքի 124-րդ հոդվածի 39-րդ կետի համաձայն.

_39. Սույն հոդվածի 21-րդ և 25-րդ մասերով (միայն կանգառ կատարելու մասով) նախատեսված վարչական իրավախախտումն ունի նվազ նշանակություն այն դեպքում, երբ 
- կանգառը կատարվել է միայն ուղևորների նստելու կամ իջնելու նպատակով, 
- չի գերազանցել մեկ րոպե ժամանակահատվածը, և 
- դրա հետևանքով երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների համար խոչընդոտ կամ վթարային իրադրություն առաջացնելու ակնհայտ վտանգ չի ստեղծվել:_

Եթե այս երեքն *միաժամանակ* կան, կա նվազ նշանակություն։ Եթե նույնիսկ մեկը չկա, նվազ նշանակություն չկա։ Սա օրենքն է և դատական պրակտիկան։

Աթեիստի խոսքերում ճշտի պահ կա, քանի որ, ուշադիր, իրականում իմ ասած 60 վայրկյանն է, ուղղակի ՃՈ կայքում վիդեոները սեղմված են՝ արագացված և, եթե MP4 ֆայլը բնության մեջ 40 վայրկյան է, իրականում՝ 61։ Այսինքն, եթե տեսնում ես 40 վայրյանանոց MP4 ֆայլ, պիտի նայես էն «մեջի ժամը», այնտեղ այդ դեպքում որպես կանոն 1 րոպեից ավել է։ Աբսուրդոտ է, բայց... էդա - իմ փորձերն, ապացուցելու, որ «էդ մեջինը ժամ չի», իսկ իրական ապացույցն էլ 40 վայրկյան է, հաջողություն չունեցան։

----------

Varzor (27.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ծիծաղս գալիս է Հայաստանի էս շվեցարագերմանական ճշգրտության կանոններից ու ճամփեքի ու նշանների մոնղոլ-թաթարական վիճակից ։Ճ 
Ասենք մի փխրուն ինվալիդ մարդ են իջացնում, որի ամեն մի վերջույթը իր համապատասխան հենաշարժողապաշտպանական սարքերով պիտի հանդիսավոր ու զգուշորեն մեքենայի տարածքից հատ-հատ տեղաշարժեն մայթի տարածք։ Բայց Հայաստանում լիքը փողոցներ կան, որտեղ պրակտիկորեն մայթի մոտ կանգառի տեղ չկա, ու դա նույն սուպերճշգրիտ կանոններով՝ իբր թե չոտկի ա։ Ու ասենք էդ մարդուն սույն իրավիճակում պիտի սամասվալ անեն երկրորդ գծի վրա, մի րոպեյվա ընթացքում։ բա չասե՞ս, այ ձեր․․․ ցավը տանեմ, ըտեղ 60 վայրկեանը չի պրոբլեմը։

----------

Quyr Qery (27.12.2019), Varzor (27.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ազգային ժողովում քննարկում ենք վերջին փոփոխությունները։ Ակումբից էլ մարդիկ կան... միանգամից երկու հոգի՝ ես և *Աթեիստը* (մենք չկռվեցինք, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ էր  :Tongue:  )։ 

Տեսանյութը բավականին երկար է, բայց, հավատացեք, այն քննարկում է երևույթի գրեթե բոլոր կողմերը՝ համապատասխան մասնագետների արժեքավոր դիտողություններով։ Դրեք, թեկուզ մաս առ մաս կամ կամաց-կամաց լսեք, երևույթի շատ իրավական ու փաստական կողմեր կպարզաբանվեն, բարի դիտում...

----------

Cassiopeia (27.12.2019), Chuk (27.12.2019), Quyr Qery (27.12.2019), Աթեիստ (27.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ազգային ժողովում քննարկում ենք վերջին փոփոխությունները։ Ակումբից էլ մարդիկ կան... միանգամից երկու հոգի՝ ես և *Աթեիստը* (մենք չկռվեցինք, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ էր  )։ 
> 
> Տեսանյութը բավականին երկար է, բայց, հավատացեք, այն քննարկում է երևույթի գրեթե բոլոր կողմերը՝ համապատասխան մասնագետների արժեքավոր դիտողություններով։ Դրեք, թեկուզ մաս առ մաս կամ կամաց-կամաց լսեք, երևույթի շատ իրավական ու փաստական կողմեր կպարզաբանվեն, բարի դիտում...


Արմեն Խաչատրյանի կաբինետի քննարկումն ավելի կարճ ու արդյունավետ էր։
Գորգիսյանի ու Վարազդատի անկապ բլթոցները չկային ։) 
Սահմանադրության թեման էլ չքննարկեցինք, որտև, ինչպես ցույց տվեց նախագահի ստորագրությունը, դա կեղծ թեմա էր  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ծիծաղս գալիս է Հայաստանի էս շվեցարագերմանական ճշգրտության կանոններից ու ճամփեքի ու նշանների մոնղոլ-թաթարական վիճակից ։Ճ 
> Ասենք մի փխրուն ինվալիդ մարդ են իջացնում, որի ամեն մի վերջույթը իր համապատասխան հենաշարժողապաշտպանական սարքերով պիտի հանդիսավոր ու զգուշորեն մեքենայի տարածքից հատ-հատ տեղաշարժեն մայթի տարածք։ Բայց Հայաստանում լիքը փողոցներ կան, որտեղ պրակտիկորեն մայթի մոտ կանգառի տեղ չկա, ու դա նույն սուպերճշգրիտ կանոններով՝ իբր թե չոտկի ա։ Ու ասենք էդ մարդուն սույն իրավիճակում պիտի սամասվալ անեն երկրորդ գծի վրա, մի րոպեյվա ընթացքում։ բա չասե՞ս, այ ձեր․․․ ցավը տանեմ, ըտեղ 60 վայրկեանը չի պրոբլեմը։


Վիշ, գիտե՞ս որն ա խնդիրը: Որ Հայաստանում նշածդ օրինակների դեպքում ոչ մի տուգանք էլ չի տրվում, մտնում են, այսպես ասած «դրության մեջ»:

Բայց դրան զուգահեռ հազար, 5 հազար, 50 հազար, 500 հազար հոգի ասում են «ախպեր, մենք փխրուն, ինվալիդ մարդ էինք իջացնում»: Ու էդ ասում են՝ ճանապարհային սաղ կանոնները խախտելուց, այլոց երթևեկությունը խանգարելուց, վտանգավոր վիճակներ ստեղծելուց հետո: Իսկ հետո գալիս ա մեր ՄենՁ ախպեր Մհերը, ու փոխանակ օրենքի թերիությունը վերացնելու ուղղությամբ բան անի, էդ աննասուններին ա արդարացնում մեր անննասուն դատարանում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, գիտե՞ս որն ա խնդիրը: Որ Հայաստանում նշածդ օրինակների դեպքում ոչ մի տուգանք էլ չի տրվում, մտնում են, այսպես ասած «դրության մեջ»:
> 
> Բայց դրան զուգահեռ հազար, 5 հազար, 50 հազար, 500 հազար հոգի ասում են «ախպեր, մենք փխրուն, ինվալիդ մարդ էինք իջացնում»: Ու էդ ասում են՝ ճանապարհային սաղ կանոնները խախտելուց, այլոց երթևեկությունը խանգարելուց, վտանգավոր վիճակներ ստեղծելուց հետո: Իսկ հետո գալիս ա մեր ՄենՁ ախպեր Մհերը, ու փոխանակ օրենքի թերիությունը վերացնելու ուղղությամբ բան անի, էդ աննասուններին ա արդարացնում մեր անննասուն դատարանում:


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ տենց խնդիր կա։ Ասելիքս այն է, որ լուծումներն են ոչ էֆեկտիվ թվում։ Ասենք կարելի է ենթադրել, որ խուլիգանի պես քշողին կամերայով նկարել ինչ-որ գիծ հատելու համար տուգանել ու տուգանելուց հետո, ամենայն հավանականությամբ խուլիգանը գնալու է վիճարկելու, որովհետև արդեն արդարության վրա թքած ունի, որ թքած չունենար, խուլիգանի պես չէր քշի չէ՞։ Ու խուլիգանի պես ա քշում, որովհետև կամ ոստիկանություն չկա, կամ էլ կա, բայց խիյար ոստիկանություն ա, ասենք հետները կարելի է գոռգոռալով ախպերավատ լինել, չէ՞։ Բայց որ ոստիկանը կանգնեցներ ու բացատրեր, թե ինչ բան ա խուլիգանի պես քշելը ու թոթոլ ակտ կազմեր ու դատավորն էլ թոթոլ տուգանք գրել, վայթե այլ կերպ կլիներ։
Ու նորից եմ ասում, պետք է սաղ վարորդների ձեռից վկայականները հերթով առնել, նորից ուղարկել քննության։ 
Իսկ սենց, ֆիքսվում ենք 60 վայրկեան, հոծ գիծ, ձախ շրջադարջ ու նման այլ բաների վրա, որոնց մի զգալի մասը վիճարկելի են, որովհետև իռացիոնալ սահմանափակումներ են։
Իմ կարծիքով հիմնական պրոբլեմը ոստիկանության ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի մեջ ա, ասենք ցանկացած դեռահաս կարար կամերաներ շարեր ու դրանցով տուգանքներ գրեր, բայց էֆեկտիվ կարգ ու կանոն իրականացնելու համար վայթե մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ մոտեցումներ են պետք, ու մարդկանց նորից ա պետք կրթել մի քիչ ավելի մոդեռն եղանակներով։
Նահանգերում անասունավարի քշելու համար առանձին հոդված կա, կոչվում է Reckless driving,
ոչ էն ա դրանով դատվես, սաղ կյանքդ հարամ ա լինում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ու նորից եմ ասում, պետք է սաղ վարորդների ձեռից վկայականները հերթով առնել, նորից ուղարկել քննության։


Էս լուծմանը ես կողմ եմ էնքան, մինչև որ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե սա ինչքան ժամամանակ ու ռեսուրս ա խլում: Չէ, Վիշ, ցավոք սա ռեալ չի ու ներդրված մեթոդները (մասնավորապես բալայինը) ավելի խելամիտ են:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս լուծմանը ես կողմ եմ էնքան, մինչև որ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե սա ինչքան ժամամանակ ու ռեսուրս ա խլում: Չէ, Վիշ, ցավոք սա ռեալ չի ու ներդրված մեթոդները (մասնավորապես բալայինը) ավելի խելամիտ են:


Ներկայիս տեխնոլոգիաներով՝ շատ քիչ ժամանակ ու ռեսուրս։ Ու առանց մարդավարի իրազեկելու (կարդա՝ կրթելու)  չորով տուգանելն ու բալեր հավաքեցնելը սահմանադրական իրավունքի խախտում է։ Հանգիստ կարելի է ասել, որ էսօրվա վարորդների մեծ մասը ինչպես հարկն է կրթված չեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ներկայիս տեխնոլոգիաներով՝ շատ քիչ ժամանակ ու ռեսուրս։ Ու առանց մարդավարի իրազեկելու (կարդա՝ կրթելու)  չորով տուգանելն ու բալեր հավաքեցնելը սահմանադրական իրավունքի խախտում է։ Հանգիստ կարելի է ասել, որ էսօրվա վարորդների մեծ մասը ինչպես հարկն է կրթված չեն։


Մի օր մտի էդ խախտողների ՖԲ խումբը, կտեսնես, որ շատ լավ գիտեն ինչ են խախտում, պարզապես հարցնում են, թե կոնկրետ խախտումը ինչի հիման վրա կարելի ա չեղարկել։

Ու էս պահին ՃՈ-ի ճաշխատելուց մեծ խնդիր ա պռավից զրկելու անհնարինությունը։ Մինչև բալայինը չմտնի, ՃՈ-ն չի կարում նույնիսկ ամենալկտի վարորդին պռավից զրկի։

----------

Varzor (27.12.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի օր մտի էդ խախտողների ՖԲ խումբը, կտեսնես, որ շատ լավ գիտեն ինչ են խախտում, պարզապես հարցնում են, թե կոնկրետ խախտումը ինչի հիման վրա կարելի ա չեղարկել։
> 
> Ու էս պահին ՃՈ-ի ճաշխատելուց մեծ խնդիր ա պռավից զրկելու անհնարինությունը։ Մինչև բալայինը չմտնի, ՃՈ-ն չի կարում նույնիսկ ամենալկտի վարորդին պռավից զրկի։


Լինկ կտա՞ս։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հենց դա է։ Էդ ի՞նչ կանոն է, որ մինչև 60վրկ թողնում է դա անել։
> 
> Այո, կանգառ է համարվում մինչև 5ր տրանսպորտային միջոցն անշարժ դիրքի բերելը, եթե դա կատարվում է ուղևորներ նստեցնել/իջեցնելու ․․․․․ և այլն համար


Վարզոր ջան, ՀՀ ՃԵԿ-ից կոնկրետ կանոն չեմ կարող ասել:
Ինքս մոտ 20 տարի առաջ եմ հայկական պռավա ունեցել, էն էլ՝ ոչ հիշում եմ, ոչ էլ՝ ակտուալ կլիներ, եթե հիշեի:
Հնարավոր ա Լիոնի մեջբերածն ա, չգիտեմ:

Կոնկրետ Բելգիայում հարցը կարգավորվում է ՃԵԿ RVV 1990 կանոնով, կանգառի հստակ ժամանակ չի նշվում, մեքենան կանգնեցնելն էլ բաժանվում է տեսակների:
Կարա լինի փարքինգ (կայանել ?), կարա լինի կանգառ:
Կանգառն էլ, իր հերթին, բաժանվում է կամավոր (ուղևոր կամ ծանրոց իջեցնել/վերցնել) կամ ստիպվածի (կարմիր լույս, խցանում):
Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր թույլատրելի ու անթույլատրելի դրույթները:

Հիմա, եթե մենք քննարկում ենք կամավոր կանգառը, դրա համար էլ չի կարող հստակ ժամանակահատված նշված լինել:
Օրենքն ասում ա՝ կամավոր կանգառի համար անհրաժեշտ խելամիտ ժամանակահատված:
Որտև կամավոր կանգառը կարող է լինել ուղևոր նստեցնել/իջեցնել կամ ծանրոց վերցնել/հանձնել:
Առաջինի դեպքում կարող է լինել անձնական օգտագործման մեքենայից մեկ ուղևոր կամ կարող է լինել մի դպրոցական ավտոբուսից լիքը երեխա:
Իսկ երկրորդի դեպքում կարող է լինել ծրարը գցող փոստատար կամ տնից-տուն տեղափոխվողի վարձակալած գույքափոխադրիչ լիֆտ:

Բայց, ցանկացած պարագայում, օրենքը մի շարք հստակ սահմանափակումներ ունի կամավոր կանգառի համար, որոնցից գլխավորը երթևեկության այլ մասնակիցներին չխոչնդոտելն ա:
Մնացած նրբությունների մասին, եթե հավես ունես, կարող ես ծանոթանալ հետևյալ կայքը ավտոթարգմանելով:


Հ.Գ. Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ տաքսու համար 5 րոպեանոց կանգառը չի կարող նորմալ համարվել: Էլ չեմ ասում՝ 2-րդ գծում )))

----------


## Lion

> Արմեն Խաչատրյանի կաբինետի քննարկումն ավելի կարճ ու արդյունավետ էր։
> Գորգիսյանի ու Վարազդատի անկապ բլթոցները չկային ։) 
> Սահմանադրության թեման էլ չքննարկեցինք, որտև, ինչպես ցույց տվեց նախագահի ստորագրությունը, դա կեղծ թեմա էր


Իմ գնահատականով՝ նախագահը չուղարկեց հարցը ՍԴ ամենից առաջ ոչ իրավական հիմքերը հաշվի առնելով։ Ի դեպ, այս հարցով ես ևս չսխալվեցի, քանի որ ի սկզբանե ամենևին էլ չէի կիսում տղերքի լավատեսությունը, թե կուղարկի։

Ինչևե, թողնենք սա, իրավական նոր կարգավորումն արդեն իրականություն է և մոտական ամիսները ցույց կտան վերջինիս արդյունավետության աստիճանը, իսկ այս ամենին մենք դեռ անկասկած կանդրադառնանք։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լինկ կտա՞ս։



*Տուգանք

Ճանապարհային Ոստիկանություն և Կարմիր գծեր*

----------

Varzor (27.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վարզոր ջան, ՀՀ ՃԵԿ-ից կոնկրետ կանոն չեմ կարող ասել:
> Ինքս մոտ 20 տարի առաջ եմ հայկական պռավա ունեցել, էն էլ՝ ոչ հիշում եմ, ոչ էլ՝ ակտուալ կլիներ, եթե հիշեի:
> Հնարավոր ա Լիոնի մեջբերածն ա, չգիտեմ:
> 
> Կոնկրետ Բելգիայում հարցը կարգավորվում է ՃԵԿ RVV 1990 կանոնով, կանգառի հստակ ժամանակ չի նշվում, մեքենան կանգնեցնելն էլ բաժանվում է տեսակների:
> Կարա լինի փարքինգ (կայանել ?), կարա լինի կանգառ:
> Կանգառն էլ, իր հերթին, բաժանվում է կամավոր (ուղևոր կամ ծանրոց իջեցնել/վերցնել) կամ ստիպվածի (կարմիր լույս, խցանում):
> Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր թույլատրելի ու անթույլատրելի դրույթները:
> 
> ...


Որպես հեծանվորդ, ու քաղաքի երթևեկությունից զզված մարդ էս ընդգծածս մասի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց ...

Վերջերս իմացա, որ ՃԵԿ կանոններով օրինակ առաքիչների մեքենաները որոշակի իրավունքներ ունեն, որ չունեն այլ մեքենաները։ Օրինակ կարող են ապրանք դատարկելու համար կանգնել մայթին։
Ստացվում ա, որ իրանց մասնագիտական գործունեությունը հաշվի առնվում ա, ու թույլ ա տրվում օրենք խախտել։

Մեր քաղաքացիների մեջ էլ շատ են մարդիկ, որոնք տարրական քթածակ չունեն, ու կարան Մաշտոցի վրա տաքսի կանչեն տանը նստած, ու միայն մեքենայի հասնելուց հետո նոր իջնեն։ Ու ակնհայտ ա, որ մեքենան ստիպված ա կանգնել 2րդ գծում։
Ես ինքս են ամեն անգամ տաքսի նստելուց վարորդներին առաջարկում արհմիություն ձևավորեն,  ու հենց իրանք պահանջեն լիցենզավորում, ու դրա հիման վրա իրանց իրավունք տրվի մյուսներից ավել կանգնել 2-րդ գծում (իհարկե ոչ 2 գծանի փողոցում)։ Էդ էլ իրանց մասնագիտական խնդիրն ա։ Ասեմ, որ առաքիչները ոչ մի լիցենզավորում, տարբերանշան չունեն։ Պարզապես եթե ապրանք ա դատարկում, ուրեմն կարելի ա։ Զարմանում եմ, որ մայթի վրա ցանկացած կայանող մեքենա սրանից չի օգտվում։

----------

Varzor (27.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, ՀՀ ՃԵԿ-ից կոնկրետ կանոն չեմ կարող ասել:
> Ինքս մոտ 20 տարի առաջ եմ հայկական պռավա ունեցել, էն էլ՝ ոչ հիշում եմ, ոչ էլ՝ ակտուալ կլիներ, եթե հիշեի:
> Հնարավոր ա Լիոնի մեջբերածն ա, չգիտեմ:
> ...
> Հ.Գ. Անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ տաքսու համար 5 րոպեանոց կանգառը չի կարող նորմալ համարվել: Էլ չեմ ասում՝ 2-րդ գծում )))


5ր երկրորդ գիծ կանգնելու համար չի։ Կանկրետ կանգառ և կայանում կատարելու ձևերը նույնպես սահմանված են։ ՃԵԿ կանոնները ոչ մի կերպ չեն սահմանում երկրորդ գծում կանգառ կատարելու/կայանելու կարգը։
Լիոնի մեջբերածն էի հենց ուզում իմանալ՝ էդ փաստաթղթին ծանոթ չէի  :Smile:  Փաստորեն մինչև 60վ երկրորդ գծում կանգառ կատարելու պարագայում, եթե ապահովվում են համապատասխան պայմանները, տուգանք չի գրվում։
Բայց, ԻՀԿ, տաքսիների պարագայում դա էդքան էլ ակտուալ չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ողևորը ոչ միայն իջնում է մեքենայից, այլև պիտի վճարում կատարի, մանր ստանա և այլն։

----------


## Lion

> Վերջերս իմացա, որ ՃԵԿ կանոններով օրինակ առաքիչների մեքենաները որոշակի իրավունքներ ունեն, որ չունեն այլ մեքենաները։ Օրինակ կարող են ապրանք դատարկելու համար կանգնել մայթին։
> Ստացվում ա, որ իրանց մասնագիտական գործունեությունը հաշվի առնվում ա, ու թույլ ա տրվում օրենք խախտել։


Էդքան էլ տենց չի։ Համաձան ՃԵԿ 61-րդ կետի.

_61. Արգելվում է տրանսպորտային միջոցների երթևեկությունը կողնակներով, մայթերով և հետիոտնային արահետներով՝ բացառությամբ կանոնների 81-րդ կետում նշված դեպքերում մայթեզրին կայանելու նպատակով մանևրելիս: Թույլատրվում է, այլ հնարավորության բացակայության դեպքում, ճանապարհային և կոմունալ սպասարկման ծառայությունների մեքենաներին երթևեկել, իսկ անմիջապես ճանապարհի կողնակների, մայթերի կամ հետիոտնային արահետների մոտ տեղակայված առևտրային և այլ օբյեկտներ սպասարկող տրանսպորտային միջոցներին` ամենակարճ ճանապարհով մոտենալ դրանց` խոչընդոտ չհանդիսանալով հետիոտներին և ապահովելով երթևեկության անվտանգությունը:_

Առաքիչն, առավելագույնը, կարող է ընկնել «կոմունալ սպասարկման ծառայությունների մեքենաներ»-ի տակ, բայց իրականում դա այդ չէ - ըստ իս առաքիչներն իրավունք չունեն օգտվել այս առավելությունից։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

Շանթի տաղավարում քննարկում ենք ՃՈ տուգանքների կիրառման նոր համակարգը՝ բալեր, վերադաս բողոք, պետական տուրք և այլն։

----------

Tiger29 (27.12.2019), Varzor (09.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Տուգանք
> 
> Ճանապարհային Ոստիկանություն և Կարմիր գծեր*


Շնորհակալ եմ, նայեցի մի քիչ, տեսա ավելի շատ շփոթմունք ու անկապ տեղը էկած տուգանքներ, քան թե կարգը խախտելու ու բողոքարկելու բուռն ցանկություն ունեցող մանյակների։ 
Կարծիքս մնում է նույնը, էսօրվա վիճակի գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ոչ թե կարգազանց վարորդներն են, որ հրաժարվում են ենթարկվել պուպուշ կանոններին, այլ պետությունն ու ոստիկանությունն են, որ բացի կամերաներ շարելուց ու աջ ու ձախ տուգանելուց ու բալայինից ուրիշ բան մտքներով չի էլ անցել։ Ես կասեի հակառակը՝ շատ ավելի են խորացրել բարդակը էս դրսի խլամը էլ ավելի մեծ թափով Հայաստան ներկրելու պահանջարկ առաջացնելով ու բացարձակ ոչ մի սահմանափակում չմտցնելով։  
Ժողովրդի միակ մեղավորությունն էն ա, որ էս կառավարությունն ու ոստիկանությունը էդ ժողովդրից են, սկզբունքորեն, որևի քիչ չի ։Ճ
Ասենք մի կերպ մի նեղ արանք խցկված վարորդին, որ երկու րոպե ուղևորի ա սպասում, որ նստեցնի գնա, էդ կամերայով տուգանողը ի՞նչ պակաս հայվան ա, կամ էդ տուգանողին հրահանգ տվողը, կամ էդ հրահանգողին գործի նշանակողը։ 
Կարծում եմ, էս մաքսային տեռորն ու խլամ ներկրելու հիսթերիկ աժիոտաժը ամենամեծ անասունություններից է, որ էս նոր իշխանությունները թույլ են տվել։ Ուղտին էլ պարզ էր, որ նեղ քաղաքը ևս մի քանի հարյուր հազար ավտոներով հեղեղելը բերելու է ճանապարհատրանսպորտային կրիզիսի խորացման, ասենք շուտով կարելի է օրենք մտցնել, որ երրորդ գծի վրա կարելի է 30 վայրկեան կանգնել։ Ու նման է, որ սրանք առանձնապես շատ չեն էլ տարբերվում նախկիններից իրենց ինտելեկտով։
Մի խոսքով չեմ կարծում, որ էս բալայինով վիճակ ա փոխվելու, ավելի ա վատանալու։

----------

Lion (28.12.2019), Varzor (29.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

1-ին am տաղավարում քննարկում ենք ՃՈ տուգանքների կիրառման նոր համակարգը՝ բալեր, վերադաս բողոք, պետական տուրք և այլն։

----------

Varzor (09.01.2020), Հարդ (07.01.2020)

----------


## Հարդ

Lion, պարզվում ա ես քեզ մոտ մի տարի ա գոնե դեմքով գիտեմ, բայց չգիտեի որ ակումբի Լիոնն ա  :Smile:

----------

Lion (07.01.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ընտիր է ։) Մնում է ես քեզ տեղը բերեմ...

----------


## Հարդ

> Ընտիր է ։) Մնում է ես քեզ տեղը բերեմ...


Ես հարցազրույցներ չունեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Lion (07.01.2020), Varzor (09.01.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծիծաղս գալիս է Հայաստանի էս շվեցարագերմանական ճշգրտության կանոններից ու ճամփեքի ու նշանների մոնղոլ-թաթարական վիճակից ։Ճ 
> Ասենք մի փխրուն ինվալիդ մարդ են իջացնում, որի ամեն մի վերջույթը իր համապատասխան հենաշարժողապաշտպանական սարքերով պիտի հանդիսավոր ու զգուշորեն մեքենայի տարածքից հատ-հատ տեղաշարժեն մայթի տարածք։ Բայց Հայաստանում լիքը փողոցներ կան, որտեղ պրակտիկորեն մայթի մոտ կանգառի տեղ չկա, ու դա նույն սուպերճշգրիտ կանոններով՝ իբր թե չոտկի ա։ Ու ասենք էդ մարդուն սույն իրավիճակում պիտի սամասվալ անեն երկրորդ գծի վրա, մի րոպեյվա ընթացքում։ բա չասե՞ս, այ ձեր․․․ ցավը տանեմ, ըտեղ 60 վայրկեանը չի պրոբլեմը։


Էս էլ արդեն երրորդ տուգանքն եմ ստանում փոստով, մեկը արգելված տեղը շրջադարձ կատարելու համար, երկուսը՝ հոծ գիծ հատելու։ 
Մոտ 200 հազար կմ Նահանգերում քշել եմ, վերջին 8 տարվա մեջ երկու հատ արագության գերազանցման տուգանք ունեմ։ Հայաստանում տարին մաքսիմում մի 1000 կմ եմ քշում, տուգանքներս արդեն անհաշվելի են ։Ճ Ինչ թույն օրենքի երկիր ա Հայաստանը, իմ նման դեբիլներն էլ էդքան խախտում անելուց հետո էլի չեն սովորում քշել Հայաստանի հարմարավետ ճամփեքով։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս էլ արդեն երրորդ տուգանքն եմ ստանում փոստով, մեկը արգելված տեղը շրջադարձ կատարելու համար, երկուսը՝ հոծ գիծ հատելու։ 
> Մոտ 200 հազար կմ Նահանգերում քշել եմ, վերջին 8 տարվա մեջ երկու հատ արագության գերազանցման տուգանք ունեմ։ Հայաստանում տարին մաքսիմում մի 1000 կմ եմ քշում, տուգանքներս արդեն անհաշվելի են ։Ճ Ինչ թույն օրենքի երկիր ա Հայաստանը, իմ նման դեբիլներն էլ էդքան խախտում անելուց հետո էլի չեն սովորում քշել Հայաստանի հարմարավետ ճամփեքով։



Խախտում չես արել, բայց գրե՞լ են, թե՞ արել ես, բայց ուզում էիր չգրեին։
Երրորդ տարբերակ՝ հոծ գիծը չէր երևում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Տենց եք անում էլի, որ դրսերում օրենքի սաղ ստորակետներին հետևում եք, բայց հենց Հայաստան եք մտնում՝ ոտներդ հանում դնում եք սեղանին ՃՃ

(c) Պողոս Պողոսյան

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Էս էլ արդեն երրորդ տուգանքն եմ ստանում փոստով, մեկը արգելված տեղը շրջադարձ կատարելու համար, երկուսը՝ հոծ գիծ հատելու։ 
> Մոտ 200 հազար կմ Նահանգերում քշել եմ, վերջին 8 տարվա մեջ երկու հատ արագության գերազանցման տուգանք ունեմ։ Հայաստանում տարին մաքսիմում մի 1000 կմ եմ քշում, տուգանքներս արդեն անհաշվելի են ։Ճ Ինչ թույն օրենքի երկիր ա Հայաստանը, իմ նման դեբիլներն էլ էդքան խախտում անելուց հետո էլի չեն սովորում քշել Հայաստանի հարմարավետ ճամփեքով։


Սա դեռ սկիզբն է - ինձ հասնող տեղեկություններն անչափ մտահոգիչ են՝ օգտվելով դատական բողոքարկման դժվարացումից և 4.000 դրամ պետական տուրք սահմանելուց՝ ՃՈ-ն հստակորեն անցել է «կպնողական», փող քերթելու քաղաքականությանը։ Ոչինչ, ապեր, ստեղ ակումբում էս ամենի կողմնակիցներ կան, իրենք տուգանքներդ կմուծեն՝ ընկերաբար  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սա դեռ սկիզբն է - ինձ հասնող տեղեկություններն անչափ մտահոգիչ են՝ օգտվելով դատական բողոքարկման դժվարացումից և 4.000 դրամ պետական տուրք սահմանելուց՝ ՃՈ-ն հստակորեն անցել է «կպնողական», փող քերթելու քաղաքականությանը։ Ոչինչ, ապեր, ստեղ ակումբում էս ամենի կողմնակիցներ կան, իրենք տուգանքներդ կմուծեն՝ ընկերաբար


էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ երեխեն նեղված գալիս ա տուն, մորը բողոքում, որ իրան բակում Սերժ են ասում, մերն էլ թե, «ուրեմն դու բան չարիր, ու քեզ Սերժ ասի՞ն»  :LOL: 

Համարյա ամեն օր տաքսիով եմ։ Իհարկե ես ընտրում եմ որակյալ ծառայություն, ինչը ենթադրում ա նորմալ վարորդ։ Ու էդ վարորդները մի անգամ չասեցին, որ իրանց «կպնում ու փող են քերթում»։ Բալայինից էլ շատ գոհ են, միակ խնդիրը երկրորդ գծում կայանման հետ ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Տրիբուն (18.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խախտում չես արել, բայց գրե՞լ են, թե՞ արել ես, բայց ուզում էիր չգրեին։
> Երրորդ տարբերակ՝ հոծ գիծը չէր երևում։


1. Կուզեի ք*ծ եզակի հոծ գոծ գիծը հատելը խախտում չհամարվեր։ Ապուշություն ա դա խախտում համարելը, ու մի հատ էլ դրա համար տուգանվելը, օրինակ Նահանգներում խախտում կամ արգելք չի համարվում (զգուշության նպատակ ունի, այսինքն հատելը կարելի է, բայց չի խրախուսվում)։
2. Կուզեի էս կամերաներով տուգանելու համակարգը սիկտիր արվեր ու ավելի խելոք լուծում մտածվեր, որովհետև դրա էֆեկտիվությունն ու նպատակները կասկածելի են, անձամբ իմ կարծիքով դա հեշտ փողեր կպցնելու, ու փոխարենը ոչ մի բան չլավացնելու բոզիտղա համակարգ ա։ Ավելի շատ կատարելագործել են խախտում արձանագրելն ու փող ստանալու ձևերը քան թե ճանապարհների ու նշանների վիճակը։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

> էն անեկդոտը հիշեցի, որ երեխեն նեղված գալիս ա տուն, մորը բողոքում, որ իրան բակում Սերժ են ասում, մերն էլ թե, «ուրեմն դու բան չարիր, ու քեզ Սերժ ասի՞ն» 
> 
> Համարյա ամեն օր տաքսիով եմ։ Իհարկե ես ընտրում եմ որակյալ ծառայություն, ինչը ենթադրում ա նորմալ վարորդ։ Ու էդ վարորդները մի անգամ չասեցին, որ իրանց «կպնում ու փող են քերթում»։ Բալայինից էլ շատ գոհ են, միակ խնդիրը երկրորդ գծում կայանման հետ ա։


Անեկդոտները իշխող քաղաքական ուժին վարորդները կհիշեցնեն, ապեր, հենց մոտակա իսկ հանրաքվեին...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> 1. Կուզեի ք*ծ եզակի հոծ գոծ գիծը հատելը խախտում չհամարվեր։ Ապուշություն ա դա խախտում համարելը, ու մի հատ էլ դրա համար տուգանվելը, օրինակ Նահանգներում խախտում կամ արգելք չի համարվում (զգուշության նպատակ ունի, այսինքն հատելը կարելի է, բայց չի խրախուսվում)։
> 2. Կուզեի էս կամերաներով տուգանելու համակարգը սիկտիր արվեր ու ավելի խելոք լուծում մտածվեր, որովհետև դրա էֆեկտիվությունն ու նպատակները կասկածելի են, անձամբ իմ կարծիքով դա հեշտ փողեր կպցնելու, ու փոխարենը ոչ մի բան չլավացնելու բոզիտղա համակարգ ա։ Ավելի շատ կատարելագործել են խախտում արձանագրելն ու փող ստանալու ձևերը քան թե ճանապարհների ու նշանների վիճակը։


Խախտում անողը պտի պատժվի, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչո՞վ ա արձանագրվում էդ խախտումը։
ԱՄՆ-ում տեղ կա մենակ ուրիշ վարորդի զանգով էլ են պատժում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անեկդոտները իշխող քաղաքական ուժին վարորդները կհիշեցնեն, ապեր, հենց մոտակա իսկ հանրաքվեին...


Ապեր, էն 61-ի մեջ ե՞ս:  :Smile: 

Պիտի շաաատ շաաաաաատ ուժեղ քարոզարշավ անեք, որ սաղ տուգանված վարորդներով, դալալներով, իրանց փաստաբաններով, թաշա խուստով, 4%-ոց ավել «ոչ» լինի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խախտում անողը պտի պատժվի, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչո՞վ ա արձանագրվում էդ խախտումը։
> ԱՄՆ-ում տեղ կա մենակ ուրիշ վարորդի զանգով էլ են պատժում։


Ինչ-որ պատժելու վրա շատ ես ֆոկուս եղել, պատժելն ա՞ նպատակը, թե՞ երթևեկության պայմաններն ու անվտանգությունը բարելավելը: 
Խախտում արձանագրել ու պատժելը պիտի ինքնանպատակ չլինի, ու ԱՄՆ-ում վարորդի զանգով պատժելը ըստ էության խնդիր է լուծում: Ոչ մեկ չի ռիփորթում հոծ գիծ հատելը, ռիփորթում են վտանգավոր ու ապուշավարի քշելը:
Տեսնես ինչի՞ չեն ֆայմել ԱՄՆ-ում կամերաներով աջ ու ձախ խախտումներ տեսագրել ու տուգանելը, մանավանդ որ ամենուրեք կամերաները արդեն կան, լրիվ էշ են, չէ՞:
Հայաստանում խախտում արձանագրելու հիմնական, ես կասեի՝ միակ նպատակը քաղաքացիներից փողեր քերելն ա:

----------

Lion (18.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Ապեր, էն 61-ի մեջ ե՞ս: 
> 
> Պիտի շաաատ շաաաաաատ ուժեղ քարոզարշավ անեք, որ սաղ տուգանված վարորդներով, դալալներով, իրանց փաստաբաններով, թաշա խուստով, 4%-ոց ավել «ոչ» լինի:


Ապրիլի 6-ին կերևա, որը ոնց է...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապրիլի 6-ին կերևա, որը ոնց է...


Ասենք, որ «ոչ» ասեցին, կամերաները հանելու ե՞ն, թե՞ Հրայր Թովմասյանն ա տուգանքները վճարելու, թե՞ ինչ-որ սրբեր կան էսօրվա իշխանություններին այլընտրանք, խաբար չենք։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դրանով մարդկանցից ոմանք հնարավոր է իրենց լուռ դժգոհությունն արտահայտեն գործող իշխանության հասցեին՝ այսքանը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչ-որ պատժելու վրա շատ ես ֆոկուս եղել, պատժելն ա՞ նպատակը, թե՞ երթևեկության պայմաններն ու անվտանգությունը բարելավելը: 
> Խախտում արձանագրել ու պատժելը պիտի ինքնանպատակ չլինի, ու ԱՄՆ-ում վարորդի զանգով պատժելը ըստ էության խնդիր է լուծում: Ոչ մեկ չի ռիփորթում հոծ գիծ հատելը, ռիփորթում են վտանգավոր ու ապուշավարի քշելը:
> Տեսնես ինչի՞ չեն ֆայմել ԱՄՆ-ում կամերաներով աջ ու ձախ խախտումներ տեսագրել ու տուգանելը, մանավանդ որ ամենուրեք կամերաները արդեն կան, լրիվ էշ են, չէ՞:
> Հայաստանում խախտում արձանագրելու հիմնական, ես կասեի՝ միակ նպատակը քաղաքացիներից փողեր քերելն ա:


ԱՄՆ-ում քո ամենօրվա ճանփին ինչքա՞ն տեղ կա, որ հանգիստ կարաս խախտում անես։
Նորմալ երկրներում մարդիկ խախտում չեն անում, որտև չի կարելի։
Հայաստանում չեն անում, եթե գիտեն,որ կտուգանվեն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՄՆ-ում քո ամենօրվա ճանփին ինչքա՞ն տեղ կա, որ հանգիստ կարաս խախտում անես։
> Նորմալ երկրներում մարդիկ խախտում չեն անում, որտև չի կարելի։
> Հայաստանում չեն անում, եթե գիտեն,որ կտուգանվեն։


Աթեիստ ջան հարցդ լավ չեմ հասկանում, բայց օրեկան գործի գնալ գալուց մոտ 100 կմ մարդ ու կնիկ քշում ենք, ճամփին խաչմերուկներ, հոծ գծեր, հայվեյ ինչ ասես կա։ 
Նորմալ երկրնում մարդիկ խախտում չեն անում, որովհետև առանց խախտումի հարմար ա քշելը ա կետից բ կետ։
Հայաստանում ես խախտումը դիտավորյալ չեմ անում, ակամայից ստացվում է, օրինակ ասենք շրջադարձը արգելող խաչմերուկից քշում ես ուղիղ էլի մի 5 կմ, որ հասկանաս, թե էլ որտեղից կարելի է շրջադարձ կատարել, ու էլի չես հասկանում, մնում ա շենքի հայաթ մտնել դուրս գալը։ 
Ասենք հասկանալի է, որ Երևանի ճամփեքը նախագծվել են դեգեներատների կողմից՝ ջորիներով երթևեկության համար, բայց պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ ներկայիս «արհեստավարժ» խախտում արձանագրողների մտքով անգամ չի անցնում, որ անհարմար ճամփեքի վրա դեբիլ ու շփոթված վարորդներիн տուգանելուց բացի կարելի է մի երկու տեղ հարմարություններ նախատեսել՝ լայնացված ճանապարհ, հասականալի նշաններ ու ուղեցույցեր և այլն, կամ գոնե փորձել հասկանալ, թե խախտում չանող վարորդը ինչ այլընտրանքներ ունի, հեշտ ու հասկանալի այլընտրանք են, թե՞ էդքան էլ չէ:
Քո խաթեր, իմ ճամփեքի քշածներից, նայի տես՝ որտեղ պիտի խախտում անեմ, ու ինչի պիտի խախտում անեմ: Հետո կարող եմ խախտումիս վիդեոն տալ, ինձ բացատրես, թե ուրիշ որտեղ պիտի շրջադարձ կատարեի օրինակ:

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...R6bnk2SEZvc2t3

----------

Lion (19.02.2020), Quyr Qery (19.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նախ ստեղ լիքը պատճառ կա, որոնցով Երևանի ու Հայաստանի հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի։
1. Մեքենաները շատ քիչ են (չգիտեմ խի ա տենց)։
2. Ճանապարհի կողքերը չեմ տեսնում որևէ խանութ, բուդկա, որևէ բան, ինչը պտի ստիպի մեքենային, որ կայանի դեմիցն ու ասենք առևտուր անի։

Հիմի հարց 2-րդ կետի հետ կապված։ Դու ահագին երկար գնում ես ճանապարհով, որի աջ կողմը լրիվ դատարկ ա, ոչ մի մեքենա չկա կայանած։
Դու կարա՞ս ըտեղ կայանես։ Սպիտակ հոծ գիծ ա, ինչը Հայաստանում նշանակում ա, որ կայանումը թույլատրված ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կամ ասենք կարմիրի տակ կանգնած սպասում էիր։
Մեքենաներն էլ շատ քիչ են։
Խի՞ կարմիրի տակ չմտար։ Հանգիստ կարայից հասցնեիր, մտնեիր ձախ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...R6bnk2SEZvc2t3


Դպրոցական ավտոբուսին աջից վազանցը խախտում չէ՞ր ))

----------

Tiger29 (19.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դրանով մարդկանցից ոմանք հնարավոր է իրենց լուռ դժգոհությունն արտահայտեն գործող իշխանության հասցեին՝ այսքանը։


Լիոն ջան իշխանությունից դժգոհությունը Հրոյի ցմահ նախագահությանը այո ասելու հետ շա՞տ մեծ կապ ունի..

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախ ստեղ լիքը պատճառ կա, որոնցով Երևանի ու Հայաստանի հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի։
> 1. Մեքենաները շատ քիչ են (չգիտեմ խի ա տենց)։
> 2. Ճանապարհի կողքերը չեմ տեսնում որևէ խանութ, բուդկա, որևէ բան, ինչը պտի ստիպի մեքենային, որ կայանի դեմիցն ու ասենք առևտուր անի։
> 
> Հիմի հարց 2-րդ կետի հետ կապված։ Դու ահագին երկար գնում ես ճանապարհով, որի աջ կողմը լրիվ դատարկ ա, ոչ մի մեքենա չկա կայանած։
> Դու կարա՞ս ըտեղ կայանես։ Սպիտակ հոծ գիծ ա, ինչը Հայաստանում նշանակում ա, որ կայանումը թույլատրված ա։


1. Օքեյ, մի օր Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյի զբաղված փողոցները կնկարեմ, բայց իրավիճակը շատ չի փոխվում:
2. Այ կամաց կամաց գալիս ես պատճառահետևանքային կապերը բացահայտելուն: Ճանապարհի կողքերը բուդկա ու խանութ լինելու պարագայում կամ համապատասխան փարքինգ ա նախատեսվում, կամ կողքերը մի քիչ հեռու առանձին փարքինգ է լինում, չլինելու դեպքում ոչ մեկ չի կանգնելու ճամփի մեջտեղը: Եթե նույնիսկ ոստիկան էլ չլինի, թուքումուր ու սիգնալ ստանալը երաշխավորված է: Դա կոչվում է հարգանք մնացածի նկատմամբ: Հարգանքը տուգանվելուց չի բարձրանում կարծեմ:
3. Կայանելը արգելվում է, սյուների վրա նշան կա «no parking any time», ու դա հեծանվային գոտի է։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դպրոցական ավտոբուսին աջից վազանցը խախտում չէ՞ր ))


Դա վազանց չի, առանձին գոտիով երթևեկություն է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կամ ասենք կարմիրի տակ կանգնած սպասում էիր։
> Մեքենաներն էլ շատ քիչ են։
> Խի՞ կարմիրի տակ չմտար։ Հանգիստ կարայից հասցնեիր, մտնեիր ձախ։


Ես Հայաստանում էլ կարմիրի տակ չեմ մտնում:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան իշխանությունից դժգոհությունը Հրոյի ցմահ նախագահությանը այո ասելու հետ շա՞տ մեծ կապ ունի..


Չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դրանով մարդկանցից ոմանք հնարավոր է իրենց լուռ դժգոհությունն արտահայտեն գործող իշխանության հասցեին՝ այսքանը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես Հայաստանում էլ կարմիրի տակ չեմ մտնում:





> 1. Օքեյ, մի օր Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյի զբաղված փողոցները կնկարեմ, բայց իրավիճակը շատ չի փոխվում:
> 2. Այ կամաց կամաց գալիս ես պատճառահետևանքային կապերը բացահայտելուն: Ճանապարհի կողքերը բուդկա ու խանութ լինելու պարագայում կամ համապատասխան փարքինգ ա նախատեսվում, կամ կողքերը մի քիչ հեռու առանձին փարքինգ է լինում, չլինելու դեպքում ոչ մեկ չի կանգնելու ճամփի մեջտեղը: Եթե նույնիսկ ոստիկան էլ չլինի, թուքումուր ու սիգնալ ստանալը երաշխավորված է: Դա կոչվում է հարգանք մնացածի նկատմամբ: Հարգանքը տուգանվելուց չի բարձրանում կարծեմ:
> 3. Կայանելը արգելվում է, սյուների վրա նշան կա «no parking any time», ու դա հեծանվային գոտի է։


Դու կարմիրի տակով չես մտնում, ու չես կայանում այնտեղ, որտեղ արգելված ա։ Ինչու՞։
Այ էս ա ամենակարևորը։
Հարգանքը ձևավորվում ա ժամանակի ընթացքում։ Երբ մարդը տեսնում ա, որ մեկը սաղի վրա թքած ունի, կայանել ա հեծանվուղու վրա, դատարկ խաչմերուկում չի սպասում կանաչ լույսին, դա վարակիչ ա դառնում, մյուսներն էլ են սկսում տենց թքողական քշել։ Դրա համար էդ լկտի խախտողը պտի պատժվի, որ կողքինները չկրկնեն։ Իսկ մեր մոտ գործում ա «բայց ո՞ւմ ա խանգարում» սկզբունքը։ Նույնիսկ որ բացատրում ես թե զեբրի վրա, կամ թեքահարթակի դիմաց կայանելն ում ա խանգարում, ցույց ա տալիս, զեբրի էն ազատ մնացած 1 մետրն ու ասում ա, «ստեղով չես կարո՞ւմ անցնես» կամ «էսքանը տեղը քեզ քիչ ա՞»։

Մենթալիտետի տարբերությունը ենթադրում ա վերաբերմունքի տարբերություն։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.02.2020), Freeman (19.02.2020), Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս ոստիկանի համար պետին ասեցի, ինչ որ պետք ա իրան արել էին, իսկ «վարորդն» եկել, ասում ա «վռազ գործ կար, սաղիս հետ էլ կարա պատահի, որ զեբրի վրա կայանենք»։

Ես ինձ կյանքում թույլ չեմ տա զեբրի վրա կայանել։ Կարող ա գնամ, 2րդ գիծ կանգնեմ, գիտակցելով որ խախտել եմ, ու պտի տուգանվեմ։ Բայց երբեք զեբրի վրա։ Վստահ եմ դու էլ։
Բայց էս մարդն ու իրա հետ զրուցող ոստիկանն էդքանը չեն գիտակցում։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.02.2020), Freeman (19.02.2020), Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Համ վարորդներն են վատը, համ ոստիկանությունը, համ էլ ճանապարհները։ Համ վարորդներին ա պետք տուգանելով դաստիարակել, համ էլ պարապ վախտ  բողոքելով պահանջել լավ ճանապարհներ ու որ ամենակարևորն ա՝ նորմալ ոստիկանություն ունենալ, ու էս ամենի հետ կենտրոնանալ հիմնական աշխատանքի վրա, փող աշխատել ու հարկեր մուեծել, որ էդ ոստիկանին կարողանան նորմալ վարձատրեն ու պահանջեն։ 
Իսկ հիմա՝ քխ ա ճանապարհներին կատարվում։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.02.2020), Freeman (19.02.2020), Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Աթեիստ (19.02.2020), Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Համ վարորդներն են վատը, համ ոստիկանությունը, համ էլ ճանապարհները։ Համ վարորդներին ա պետք տուգանելով դաստիարակել, համ էլ պարապ վախտ  բողոքելով պահանջել լավ ճանապարհներ ու որ ամենակարևորն ա՝ նորմալ ոստիկանություն ունենալ, ու էս ամենի հետ կենտրոնանալ հիմնական աշխատանքի վրա, փող աշխատել ու հարկեր մուեծել, որ էդ ոստիկանին կարողանան նորմալ վարձատրեն ու պահանջեն։ 
> Իսկ հիմա՝ քխ ա ճանապարհներին կատարվում։


Էս թեմայի հետ կապված իմ կարծիքը սաղ ասեցիր ։Դ

----------

boooooooom (19.02.2020), Cassiopeia (19.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համ վարորդներն են վատը, համ ոստիկանությունը, համ էլ ճանապարհները։ Համ վարորդներին ա պետք տուգանելով դաստիարակել, համ էլ պարապ վախտ  բողոքելով պահանջել լավ ճանապարհներ ու որ ամենակարևորն ա՝ նորմալ ոստիկանություն ունենալ, ու էս ամենի հետ կենտրոնանալ հիմնական աշխատանքի վրա, փող աշխատել ու հարկեր մուեծել, որ էդ ոստիկանին կարողանան նորմալ վարձատրեն ու պահանջեն։ 
> Իսկ հիմա՝ քխ ա ճանապարհներին կատարվում։


Ոստիկանության որակի փոփոխություն ակնկալվում ա պատրուլի ներդրումից հետո։
Նախագիծն արդեն  e-draft-ում ա, հուսով եմ մինչև տարվա մեջ կներդրվի։ Էս դեպքում և աշխատավարձերը կբարձրանան, և ոստիկաններին ներկայացվող պահանջները։

----------

boooooooom (19.02.2020), Cassiopeia (19.02.2020), Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ինչ լավատես ես, բայց...

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դա վազանց չի, առանձին գոտիով երթևեկություն է:


Իհարկե առանձին գոտիով ա:
Նույնով ահագին դժվար կլիներ ))
Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ առանձին գոտին երթևեկության մեջ գտնվող տրանսպորտային միջոցի աջ կողմում ա գտնվում, ինչը սովորաբար արգելված ա լինում:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէ, ապեր, ուղղակի դրանով մարդկանցից ոմանք հնարավոր է իրենց լուռ դժգոհությունն արտահայտեն գործող իշխանության հասցեին՝ այսքանը։


ՈՒրեմն էդ «մարդկանցից ոմանք» լավ չեն հասկանում/հասկանա, թե հանրաքվեն ինչի մասին ա, ապեր:

Ասենք հարց են տալիս՝
Կողմ ե՞ք Սահմանադրության X հոդվածը փոխելուն:
ՈՒ մարդը պատասխանում ա «Ոչ», որտև ինքը պրինցիպի հոդվածը փոխելուն կողմ ա, պռոստը հարց տվողն իրան դուր չի գալիս..

Կարծում եմ հոգեբույժները էս սրացումն անվանելու համար հաստատ մի տերմին հնարած կլինեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Աթեիստ (19.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (19.02.2020), Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

> Իհարկե առանձին գոտիով ա:
> Նույնով ահագին դժվար կլիներ ))
> Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ առանձին գոտին երթևեկության մեջ գտնվող տրանսպորտային միջոցի աջ կողմում ա գտնվում, ինչը սովորաբար արգելված ա լինում:


Այ էս հարցի ճիշտ պատասխանը ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքրում ։ Հին օրենքով վազանց համարվում էր ձախ կողմից հանդիպակաց  դուրս գալով դիմացի մեքենային անցնելը ու նորից նույն գոտի դասավորվելը։ Այսինքն քո համընթացում նույնը անելը վազանց չէր համարվում, այլ կարծեմ կողանց։ Ու ըստ այդ օրենքի աջ կողմով սկի հնարավոր էլ չէր վազանց անել, որովհետև աջ կողմում հանդիպակաց չկար։
Հետո օրենքից "հանդիպակաց" բառը հանեցին։
Ու սենց մի ձև օդի մեջ մնաց, հանգիստ քո շարքով ընթանալիս, կարելի՞ է ձախ կից համընթաց շարքով ընթացող մեքենային անցնել, առանց որևէ գոտի փոխելու, թե՞ դա համարվում ա աջից վազանց ու արգելված ա։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

իմ իմանալով Հայաստանում կողանցը ոչ մի կողմից էլ չի արգելվում։
Վազանցն էլ քո ասածի պես ա, ենթադրում ա հանդիպակաց գոտի դուրս գալ, ինչն ունի իրա օրենքները։

Որտե՞ղ են «հանդիպակաց» բառը հանել։

----------

boooooooom (19.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Lion

Արդեն նույնիսկ մեր վարչապետը ստիպված եղավ անրադառնալ բալայինին...

Այս պահին զուտ բալայինն այս կերպ ուղղամիտ կիրառելու արդյունքում վարորդների մոտ հսկայական դժգոհություն է կուտակվում, որը վնաս է ամենից առաջ հենց գործող իշխանությանը՝ մեզ բոլորիս։ Չի կարելի այսպես, չեն լսում մեզ, բոլորիս գործն է վնասվում...

----------


## boooooooom

> Որտե՞ղ են «հանդիպակաց» բառը հանել։


Հենց նոր նայեցի, ճիշտ ես, էլի հետ են բերել։

Փաստորեն, ընդամենը շատերը վազանցն ու կողանցն են խառնում։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իհարկե առանձին գոտիով ա:
> Նույնով ահագին դժվար կլիներ ))
> Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էդ առանձին գոտին երթևեկության մեջ գտնվող տրանսպորտային միջոցի աջ կողմում ա գտնվում, ինչը սովորաբար արգելված ա լինում:


ԱՄՆ–ում թույլատրվում ա։ ՈՒ ի դեպ ասեմ ահագին ստրեսային ա, երբ երեխեքը հետևը նստած, արագության լիմիտով քշում ես‎, ու երկու կողմից շումախեռները վազանց են անում, անընդհատ շարքերը աջ ու ձախ փոխելով, նայած որ կողմից ա ազատ որ առաջ ընկնեն։ Վաշինգտոնից Նյու Յորք էի քշում, մի քիչ ուշ դուրս եկանք ընկանք պիկ ժամի, տենց լարված էլ ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում չեմ քշել։

----------

Գաղթական (19.02.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ԱՄՆ–ում թույլատրվում ա։ ՈՒ ի դեպ ասեմ ահագին ստրեսային ա, երբ երեխեքը հետևը նստած, արագության լիմիտով քշում ես‎, ու երկու կողմից շումախեռները վազանց են անում, անընդհատ շարքերը աջ ու ձախ փոխելով, նայած որ կողմից ա ազատ որ առաջ ընկնեն։ Վաշինգտոնից Նյու Յորք էի քշում, մի քիչ ուշ դուրս եկանք ընկանք պիկ ժամի, տենց լարված էլ ուրիշ ոչ մի երկրում չեմ քշել։


Ես էլ եմ տենց "շումախեռություն" անում։ Որովհետև որոշ վարորդներ տարատեսակ պատճառներով նախավերջին արագ գծով դանդաղ քշում են (մեկի արագաչափը իրականից քիչ է ցույց տալիս, մյուսը պահի տակ չի նկատել որ դանդաղել է, երրորդը թքած ունի, չորորդը՝ նախորդների տարատեսակ համադրություն):

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես էլ եմ տենց "շումախեռություն" անում։ Որովհետև որոշ վարորդներ տարատեսակ պատճառներով նախավերջին արագ գծով դանդաղ քշում են (մեկի արագաչափը իրականից քիչ է ցույց տալիս, մյուսը պահի տակ չի նկատել որ դանդաղել է, երրորդը թքած ունի, չորորդը՝ նախորդների տարատեսակ համադրություն):


Ես միշտ լիմիտով եմ քշում մանավանդ ուրիշ երկրներում, ու դեմ չեմ եթե մեկը վռազ ա ձախից վազանցի։ Բայց երբ դա տեղի ա ունենում երկու կողմից էլ, մեկ մեկ բավական մոտիկ ու անսպասելի, քանի որ էդ վարորդները ոնց որ ասում եմ կարող են 4-րդ գծից քաշեն 1-ին ու հետո նորից 4-րդ, էդ ահավոր լարվածության ա ստեղծում խիտ ընթացքի մեջ։ Խոսքն իհարկե չի վերաբերվում դինջ դանդաղ քշողներին անցնելու մասին, այլ երբ ընդհանուր հոսքը գնում ա թույլատրելի մաքսիմումով իսկ «վռազողները» ուզում են արանքը ճղեն։ 
Ասենք ՄԹ–ում, «վռազողներն» երթևեկում են ամենաարագ գծով, եթե իրանցից դանդաղ ես գնում, կամ բաց ես թողնում իրանք գնան, կամ չես էլ մտնում էդ գիծ։

----------


## Գաղթական

Բելգիայում օրինակ առաջին գծում երկար չի էլ կարելի մնալ, եթե երկրորդն ազատ ա:

Ասենք մեկը կարող ա մի քիչ արագ ա քշում ու երկրորդ գծով ընթացողներին հերթով անցնում ա:
Բայց էդ «անցվողների» արանքը կարող ա լավ մեծ լինի:
Տենց դեպքերում պարտավոր ա վերադառնա երկրորդ ազատ գիծ, թե չէ՝ տուգանք ա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես միշտ լիմիտով եմ քշում մանավանդ ուրիշ երկրներում, ու դեմ չեմ եթե մեկը վռազ ա ձախից վազանցի։ Բայց երբ դա տեղի ա ունենում երկու կողմից էլ, մեկ մեկ բավական մոտիկ ու անսպասելի, քանի որ էդ վարորդները ոնց որ ասում եմ կարող են 4-րդ գծից քաշեն 1-ին ու հետո նորից 4-րդ, էդ ահավոր լարվածության ա ստեղծում խիտ ընթացքի մեջ։ Խոսքն իհարկե չի վերաբերվում դինջ դանդաղ քշողներին անցնելու մասին, այլ երբ ընդհանուր հոսքը գնում ա թույլատրելի մաքսիմումով իսկ «վռազողները» ուզում են արանքը ճղեն։ 
> Ասենք ՄԹ–ում, «վռազողներն» երթևեկում են ամենաարագ գծով, եթե իրանցից դանդաղ ես գնում, կամ բաց ես թողնում իրանք գնան, կամ չես էլ մտնում էդ գիծ։


Դեմը կտրելը տեղով խախտում է, անկախ՝ որ գծից որ գիծ։
Իսկ մնացածի պահով, եթե ասենք ճանապարհը հինգ գիծ ունի, ընդամենը մի քիծ թողնել վազանց անողների համար մի քիչ քիչ է, չե՞ս կարծում։ Եթե ոչ մեկին չես վազանցում, ու կողքիդ ավելի դանդաղ գիծը ազատ է, տեղափոխվի։ Բացառություն է, գուցե, ամենադանդաղ գիծը (եթե ավելի քան երկու գիծ կա): Իսկ ամենաարագ գիծը ապրիորի վազանցի համար է։ Դրանով պարզապես երթևեկողների համար (երբ ոչ ոքի չեն վազանցում) դժոխքում հատուկ կաթսա է նախատեսված։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վազանց, կողանց, բալային համակարգ ... բարդ բարդ բաներ եք ասում։ Ճիշտ դվիժենին սենց ա լինում: Ու տարօրինակ ա, բայց միշտ ժամանակին տեղ ես հասնում  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (20.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Վիշապ (19.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու կարմիրի տակով չես մտնում, ու չես կայանում այնտեղ, որտեղ արգելված ա։ Ինչու՞։
> Այ էս ա ամենակարևորը։
> Հարգանքը ձևավորվում ա ժամանակի ընթացքում։ Երբ մարդը տեսնում ա, որ մեկը սաղի վրա թքած ունի, կայանել ա հեծանվուղու վրա, դատարկ խաչմերուկում չի սպասում կանաչ լույսին, դա վարակիչ ա դառնում, մյուսներն էլ են սկսում տենց թքողական քշել։ Դրա համար էդ լկտի խախտողը պտի պատժվի, որ կողքինները չկրկնեն։ Իսկ մեր մոտ գործում ա «բայց ո՞ւմ ա խանգարում» սկզբունքը։ Նույնիսկ որ բացատրում ես թե զեբրի վրա, կամ թեքահարթակի դիմաց կայանելն ում ա խանգարում, ցույց ա տալիս, զեբրի էն ազատ մնացած 1 մետրն ու ասում ա, «ստեղով չես կարո՞ւմ անցնես» կամ «էսքանը տեղը քեզ քիչ ա՞»։
> 
> Մենթալիտետի տարբերությունը ենթադրում ա վերաբերմունքի տարբերություն։


Իմ կարծիքը մնում է նույնը՝ մենակ պատժելով չի, ու կամերայով նկարելով պատժելը շատ չի օգնում։ Ես նույնիսկ մտածում եմ, որ պատժաչափերը թեթևի մեջ պահելն ու կամերայով (գյոզերով) նկարելը լավ էլ ապահովում է կայուն խախտումների քանակն ու կայուն եկամուտները, այսինքն ոստիկանության նպատակը քիչ աշխատելն ու փող գռփելն ա, ոչ թե կարգուկանոնի խնդիր լուծելը, որովհետև ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում նման ձևով կարգուկանոնի խնդիր չի լուծվել։ 
Ու կշարունակեմ պնդել, որ ապուշ վիճակ ա Հայաստանի վիճակը։ 
Եթե կարգուկանոն ես ուզում, ուրեմն ռեալ մարդ՝ ոստիկան պիտի վերահսկի ամենուրեք(որ նաև կանխի խախտումները) ու պիտի տուգանքները անհամեմատ բարձր լինեն, բայց զուգահեռ, պիտի կանոնները, ճանապարհների վիճակը, նշանները ու մնացած բաների որակական ստանդարտները պիտի բարձրացվեն, ներառյալ ոստիկանի վերաբերմունքն ու շփվելու ունակությունները, որ ոստիկանը հեղինակություն ունենա, ու շարքային քաղաքացիները պրոբլեմների մասին ոստիկանություն դիմոն առանց նվաստության զգացումի կամ կասկածների որ իրենց խնդիրը լուծվող է։
Անհավանական ա պատկերացնել, որ Էդ նույն կերպարը, որ հայտնվի խոսքի Կալիֆոռնիայում, ապա կկայանի զեբրի վրա։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բալային համակարգի ներդրումից հետո վիճակը ահագին լավացել ա։ Այո, մարդիկ վախենում են նկարվել ու նորմալ վարում են։ Նենց, որ հիմա արդեն կարելի ա հաճույք էլ ստանալ վարելուց։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վազանց, կողանց, բալային համակարգ ... բարդ բարդ բաներ եք ասում։ Ճիշտ դվիժենին սենց ա լինում: Ու տարօրինակ ա, բայց միշտ ժամանակին տեղ ես հասնում


Այ Երևանի փողոցներն ու կանոնները տոշնի ռիքշայի համար են նախատեսված, ափսոս հայերս գոռոզ ենք, ռիքշա չենք քշում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ կարծիքը մնում է նույնը՝ մենակ պատժելով չի, ու կամերայով նկարելով պատժելը շատ չի օգնում։ Ես նույնիսկ մտածում եմ, որ պատժաչափերը թեթևի մեջ պահելն ու կամերայով (գյոզերով) նկարելը լավ էլ ապահովում է կայուն խախտումների քանակն ու կայուն եկամուտները, այսինքն ոստիկանության նպատակը քիչ աշխատելն ու փող գռփելն ա, ոչ թե կարգուկանոնի խնդիր լուծելը, որովհետև ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում նման ձևով կարգուկանոնի խնդիր չի լուծվել։ 
> Ու կշարունակեմ պնդել, որ ապուշ վիճակ ա Հայաստանի վիճակը։ 
> Եթե կարգուկանոն ես ուզում, ուրեմն ռեալ մարդ՝ ոստիկան պիտի վերահսկի ամենուրեք(որ նաև կանխի խախտումները) ու պիտի տուգանքները անհամեմատ բարձր լինեն, բայց զուգահեռ, պիտի կանոնները, ճանապարհների վիճակը, նշանները ու մնացած բաների որակական ստանդարտները պիտի բարձրացվեն, ներառյալ ոստիկանի վերաբերմունքն ու շփվելու ունակությունները, որ ոստիկանը հեղինակություն ունենա, ու շարքային քաղաքացիները պրոբլեմների մասին ոստիկանություն դիմոն առանց նվաստության զգացումի կամ կասկածների որ իրենց խնդիրը լուծվող է։
> Անհավանական ա պատկերացնել, որ Էդ նույն կերպարը, որ հայտնվի խոսքի Կալիֆոռնիայում, ապա կկայանի զեբրի վրա։


Եթե իմանա, որ տարածքում ոստիկան չկա, հաստատ կկայանի։
Իսկ ոստիկանից վախենալով չի կայանի (ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի), որտև ըտեղ համ նորմալ տուգանք ա (քո չսիրած պատիժը), համ էլ ոստիկանը սրանց պես դեբիլ չի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.7536...7i13312!8i6656

Զեբրի դեմը փակած մեքենա։ Մի կտոր էլ զեբրի վրա։
Մեր օրենքով 5 մետրից մոտ իրավունք չունի։

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ու նույնի պոռնո վիճակը Թումանյան փողոցի վրա։

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.1863...7i11000!8i5500

----------


## Վիշապ

> https://www.google.com/maps/@37.7536...7i13312!8i6656
> 
> Զեբրի դեմը փակած մեքենա։ Մի կտոր էլ զեբրի վրա։
> Մեր օրենքով 5 մետրից մոտ իրավունք չունի։


Հա, կատաֆալկ ա, հետևի դռները բաց, եկեղեցու դեմը, վայթե մեռել ա բերել, կամ տանում, Հայաստանում հաստատ կտուգանեին 20 սանտի զեբռի վրա կանգնացնելու համար, որովհետև դու ռիփորթ արած կլինեիր։
Իսկ որ մեր օրենքով 5 մետրից մոտ իրավունք չունի, այ դա մալադեց, բարձրացրել ա երթևեկության անվտանգությունը, մեր մոտ։ Ու ես վստահ եմ, մերոնք կամերաներով հատուկ մասշտաբային գործիք ունեն, որով նկարահանված վիդեոյի մեջ տարբեր դիրքերից միլիմետրերի ճշգրտությամբ չափում են կայանած մեքենայի առաջամասի եզրային գծից մինչև առաջիկա հետիոտնային անցման գծանշման ամենամոտ եզրագիծը՝ հաշվի առնելով նկարահանման անկյան թեքությունը, ջերմաստիճանից ու օդի խոնավությունից կախված լույսի դիֆրակցիան, գրավիտացիան վերջապես․․․

----------

Lion (20.02.2020), Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Բալային համակարգի ներդրումից հետո վիճակը ահագին լավացել ա։ Այո, մարդիկ վախենում են նկարվել ու նորմալ վարում են։ Նենց, որ հիմա արդեն կարելի ա հաճույք էլ ստանալ վարելուց։


Ինչ-որ էդ հաճույքը չեմ զգում: Դեգեներատ ու տգետ վարորդների քանակն ուղղակի ահռելի է: Մանավանդ ճանապարհի այն հատվածներում, որտեղ տեսախցիկներ չկան: Դե էլ չեմ ասում մարզերոմ տիրող վիճակի մասին:

----------

boooooooom (20.02.2020), Quyr Qery (21.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես նույնիսկ մտածում եմ, որ պատժաչափերը թեթևի մեջ պահելն ու կամերայով (գյոզերով) նկարելը լավ էլ ապահովում է կայուն խախտումների քանակն ու կայուն եկամուտները, այսինքն ոստիկանության նպատակը քիչ աշխատելն ու փող գռփելն ա, ոչ թե կարգուկանոնի խնդիր լուծելը, որովհետև ոչ մի նորմալ երկրում նման ձևով կարգուկանոնի խնդիր չի լուծվել։


Վիշապ ջան, քո գնահատմամբ Բելգիան նորմալ երկրների մեջ մտնում ա՞:
Ստեղ լավ էլ կարգուկանոնը, առաջին հերթին, մարդու գրպանին կպնելով ա լուծվում:
Այսինքն մարդը օրենքը գիտի, բայց հաճախ ա պատրաստ էդ օրենքը խախտել, եթե զգա, որ չի վերահսկվում:
Առավել ևս, եթե էդ մարդը դեռ երիտասարդ ա:
(Դաժը մեքենան ապահովագրելիս դու հատուկ թուղթ ես ստորագրում, որ դա 25տ-ից ջահել վարորդ չի քշելու, որտև էդ տարիքային կատեգորիայի համար ապահովագրությունը համարյա կրկնակի անգամ ավելի թանկ ա)

Ինչի համար են նավիգացիան շուտ-շուտ ափդեյթ անում.
Որ, նոր ճամփեքից բացի, համ էլ նոր  շարժական ու անշարժ կամերաների տեղը տեսնի:
Իսկ մեքենաարտադրողներին էլ օրենքով արգելված ա դաշբորդային նավիգացիայի մեջ կամերաների տեղը հայտնող ալարմ միացնել:
Այսինքն՝ ինքն էլի դրանք տեսնում ա, բայց չի կարելի քեզ հայտնի:
Էն դեպքում, որ սովորական տոմտոմը կամ գարմինը, հենց կամերային պիտի մոտենաս, սկսում ա ծվծվալ:
Դրա համար ա, որ մարդիկ սկսել են մոտները լիքը ափեր պահել (ամենահայտնին վայթե Միշելինն ա), որտեղ վարորդներն օնլայն ռեժիմում իրար տեղեկացնեն նոր կամերաների մասին:
Դաշբորդը լռում ա, գոնե հեռախոսը ծվծվա..

----------

Աթեիստ (20.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ-որ էդ հաճույքը չեմ զգում: Դեգեներատ ու տգետ վարորդների քանակն ուղղակի ահռելի է: Մանավանդ ճանապարհի այն հատվածներում, որտեղ տեսախցիկներ չկան: Դե էլ չեմ ասում մարզերոմ տիրող վիճակի մասին:


Մենք ընդհանուր դեգեներատ ու տգետ ենք։ Ժողովդրին վայթե կարելի է խելամիտ ժամկետներում կառավարել, կարգուկանոն ու մեքենա մարդավարի վարել սովորեցնել, կամերաներով նկարելու տեղն էլ փողոցների հարմարությունները լավացնել, բայց ոչ կառավարող կա, ոչ սովորեցնող։ Իշխանություն էլ ունեն, փող էլ, գործիքներ էլ, լրատվական միջոցներ էլ, հեռուստատեսություն էլ, մեքենաներ էլ իրենց միգալկեքով, զենք էլ․․․  Օրինակ Փաշինյանը փաստորեն ուրիշ տարբերակ չուներ, քան Օսիպյանի նման խիյարին ոստիկանության պետ նշանակելու, հետո ազատեց ու մինչև օրս ոստիկանության պետ չունի Հայաստանը  :LOL:  Դե խելքը գլխին մարդ չկա, հո զոռով չես։  Որ ապուշ գազելների տեղը մարդավարի տրանսպորտ լիներ, մարդիկ վայթե էդքան խլամ չներմուծեին էլ, որ չճխտվեին իրար գլուխ։ Ծերից ծեր 10 կմ ա ընդամենը, հանգիստ մեծ մասը կարար հեծանվով գործի գնար գար, դրա նանը։

----------

Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Աթեիստ (20.02.2020), Տրիբուն (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա, կատաֆալկ ա, հետևի դռները բաց, եկեղեցու դեմը, վայթե մեռել ա բերել, կամ տանում, Հայաստանում հաստատ կտուգանեին 20 սանտի զեբռի վրա կանգնացնելու համար, որովհետև դու ռիփորթ արած կլինեիր։
> Իսկ որ մեր օրենքով 5 մետրից մոտ իրավունք չունի, այ դա մալադեց, բարձրացրել ա երթևեկության անվտանգությունը, մեր մոտ։ Ու ես վստահ եմ, մերոնք կամերաներով հատուկ մասշտաբային գործիք ունեն, որով նկարահանված վիդեոյի մեջ տարբեր դիրքերից միլիմետրերի ճշգրտությամբ չափում են կայանած մեքենայի առաջամասի եզրային գծից մինչև առաջիկա հետիոտնային անցման գծանշման ամենամոտ եզրագիծը՝ հաշվի առնելով նկարահանման անկյան թեքությունը, ջերմաստիճանից ու օդի խոնավությունից կախված լույսի դիֆրակցիան, գրավիտացիան վերջապես․․․


Հաաա, էն կողքինն էլ մեռելատուն էր էկել, իրան էլ կարելի ա  :LOL: 
Ես դրա համար Թումանյանի հետ համեմատեցի, որ մի խաչմերուկում մի քանի հոգի նույն խախտումով կանգնած են։

Ես էնքան զանգեցի, մինչև զեբրի դեմը մի հատ էլ դեղին (կայանումն արգելող) գիծ գծեցին, որ հետները մետր ման տալու կարիք չլինի։
Բայց եթե դու չես պատկերացնում զեբրի հենց դիմաց կայանողի վտանգավորության աստիճանը, ես դա չեմ բացատրի ։)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հաաա, էն կողքինն էլ մեռելատուն էր էկել, իրան էլ կարելի ա 
> Ես դրա համար Թումանյանի հետ համեմատեցի, որ մի խաչմերուկում մի քանի հոգի նույն խախտումով կանգնած են։
> 
> Ես էնքան զանգեցի, մինչև զեբրի դեմը մի հատ էլ դեղին (կայանումն արգելող) գիծ գծեցին, որ հետները մետր ման տալու կարիք չլինի։
> Բայց եթե դու չես պատկերացնում զեբրի հենց դիմաց կայանողի վտանգավորության աստիճանը, ես դա չեմ բացատրի ։)


Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնես, սպիտակ բորդյուրի կողքն ա կանգնել, ինչը նշանակում է ուղևոր վերցնել-իջեցնելու գոտի (դե հանգուցյալ ուղևորն էլ ա ուղևոր)։ Իսկ էն որ մի չռթ զեբրի վրա ա կանգնել, էդ մենակ քո պես քթի մազի պրոբլեմն ա, ես դրա հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ։ Դու խայտառակ վատ պետավտոտեսուչ կլինես, բայց խայտառակ լավ ապահովագրության գործակալ (էն որ կեղտ են բռնում, որ ծախսերը չփակեն)։
Զեբրի դիմաց կայանելու վտանգավորությունը մենակ Հայաստանում կարա լինի, որտեղ վարորդները իրենց քթի ծերից էն յան տեսնելու խնդիր ունեն, կամ կապոտի ծերից էն յան աշխարհը սկսում ա լղոզվել։ Որ Ամերիկայում պրոբլեմ լիներ, հավատա ստեղ հաստատ միլիոն անգամ ավելի խելացի մարդիկ են կառավարում էդ ամեն ինչը, մենակ Կալիֆոռնիայում 40 միլիոն մարդ կա, 14 միլիոն էլ գրանցված ավտո, ու պատկերացնու՞մ ես, 5 մետրի կանոնը չգիտեն, ու դեռ կարմիրի տակ էլ թույլատրում են աջ մտնել, դեբիլները․․․

----------

Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, քո գնահատմամբ Բելգիան նորմալ երկրների մեջ մտնում ա՞:
> Ստեղ լավ էլ կարգուկանոնը, առաջին հերթին, մարդու գրպանին կպնելով ա լուծվում:
> Այսինքն մարդը օրենքը գիտի, բայց հաճախ ա պատրաստ էդ օրենքը խախտել, եթե զգա, որ չի վերահսկվում:
> Առավել ևս, եթե էդ մարդը դեռ երիտասարդ ա:
> (Դաժը մեքենան ապահովագրելիս դու հատուկ թուղթ ես ստորագրում, որ դա 25տ-ից ջահել վարորդ չի քշելու, որտև էդ տարիքային կատեգորիայի համար ապահովագրությունը համարյա կրկնակի անգամ ավելի թանկ ա)
> 
> Ինչի համար են նավիգացիան շուտ-շուտ ափդեյթ անում.
> Որ, նոր ճամփեքից բացի, համ էլ նոր  շարժական ու անշարժ կամերաների տեղը տեսնի:
> Իսկ մեքենաարտադրողներին էլ օրենքով արգելված ա դաշբորդային նավիգացիայի մեջ կամերաների տեղը հայտնող ալարմ միացնել:
> ...


Եվրոպան ռացիոնալիզմի տեսակետից աչքիս լույսը չի, չնայած Իտալիայում, Ֆրանսիայում ու Շվեյցարիայում քշել եմ, ոչ մի խնդիր, կամ տուգանք չեմ ունեցել։
Էստեղ պրոբլեմը կամերայով խախտման արձանագրելու ու երթևեկության պայմանների անհամարժեքությունն ա։ Եթե երթևեկության պայմանները լավն են, ապա ես բոլոր վերջույթներովս կողմ եմ պատժելու տուֆտա վարորդներին, որ ակնհայտ հեշտ ու հասանելի մանևրները կատարելու ու անվտանգ քշելու փոխարեն խախտումներ ու դեբիլություններ են անում։ Իսկ եթե երթևեկության պայմանները նողկալի են, ապա ուզում ես էդ խախտումի տուգանքը քյաշ փողով ծալես ու մտցնես արձանագրողի ու մեկ էլ երթևեկության պայմանների պատասխանատուի հետանցքները։

----------

Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եվրոպան ռացիոնալիզմի տեսակետից աչքիս լույսը չի, չնայած Իտալիայում, Ֆրանսիայում ու Շվեյցարիայում քշել եմ, ոչ մի խնդիր, կամ տուգանք չեմ ունեցել։
> Էստեղ պրոբլեմը կամերայով խախտման արձանագրելու ու երթևեկության պայմանների անհամարժեքությունն ա։ Եթե երթևեկության պայմանները լավն են, ապա ես բոլոր վերջույթներովս կողմ եմ պատժելու տուֆտա վարորդներին, որ ակնհայտ հեշտ ու հասանելի մանևրները կատարելու ու անվտանգ քշելու փոխարեն խախտումներ ու դեբիլություններ են անում։ Իսկ եթե երթևեկության պայմանները նողկալի են, ապա ուզում ես էդ խախտումի տուգանքը քյաշ փողով ծալես ու մտցնես արձանագրողի ու մեկ էլ երթևեկության պայմանների պատասխանատուի հետանցքները։


Եթե մարդու համար նորմալ ա օրենքը խախտելը, իրա համար վատ երևեկությունն արդարացում ա։
Օֆիսի դեմը բերել 8 մետր էդ դեղին գիծը գցել են, որ զեբրի տեսադաշտը չփակեն (շատ վատ խաչմերուկ ա)։ Իմ աշխատողը 100մետր քշում ա, մինչև նորմալ տեղ գտնի, իսկ մյուսը գալիս ու հենց էդ արգելված տեղում կանգնում ա։
Զանգում եմ ՃՈ, բայց մենակ համարն եմ թելադրում, որ առանց տուգանելու, զանգով մեքենան հանել տան։ Էդ «վարորդը» գալիս իմ վրայա մունաթ գալիս։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ ախր ո՞նց ու ինչի՞ համար. Արշակունյացի վրա ուղիղ անցումի մոտ, էն որ առաջին գծի վարորդը արդեն արգելակելա, հետիոտնին զիջելա, հետիոտնը ոտքը դրելա, բայց մեկա վախենումա առաջ գնա, քանի որ մյուս մեքենաների հեչ վեջը չի, որ մարդա անցնում: Էդ անտեր օրենքը ինչի՞ համարա ախր, էն էլ անցումի վրա որ արգելակում են դուք ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ԵՔ կանգնեք տեսնեք մարդ չկա ու նոր քշեք գնաք


Քանի սենց «վարորդներին» կամերան չի արձանագրել, իրանք շատ լավ փողոցում, զեբրը գծած, զեբրի նշանը դրած, զեբրի դեմն էլ արդեն մի հոգին հետիոտնին զիջում ա, ինքը վրեքներով քշելու ա։
Որտև ըտեղ հետիոտններն են վախեցած, ու շատ զգույշ են անցնում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Քանի սենց «վարորդներին» կամերան չի արձանագրել, իրանք շատ լավ փողոցում, զեբրը գծած, զեբրի նշանը դրած, զեբրի դեմն էլ արդեն մի հոգին հետիոտնին զիջում ա, ինքը վրեքներով քշելու ա։
> Որտև ըտեղ հետիոտններն են վախեցած, ու շատ զգույշ են անցնում։


էդ ճիշտ ես ասում, որ եթե մեկը կանգնում ա մյուսներն էլ պիտի համոզվեն որ մարդ չի անցնում նոր շարունակեն քշել‎։ 
Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ Արշակունյացի նման ծանրաբեռնված ու արագընթաց փողոցում չպիտի չկարգավորվող հետիոտնային անցում լինի։ Պիտի լինի կոճակով կարգավորվող լուսացույց։ Որ հետիոտնը սեղմում ա սպասում ա մեքենաներինը կարմրում ա, իրա կանաչը բացում ա հանգիստ անցնում ա։ Ազատության պողոտայի վրա տենց անցում կա Լամբադա չհասած‎։ Տարիներով ըտեղ համ վթարներ էին լինում կտրուկ արգելակելուց համ մարդիկ ընկնում մեքենայի տակ։ Էդ կոճակից դրեցին, հիմա համ մարդկանց անվերջանալի հոսք չի լինում, որ մեքենաները անհամբեր փորձեն արանքը ճղել‎, համ մարդիկ նորմալ հավաքվում են անցումի մոտ, մինչև կանաչը վառվում ա, իրար հետ հանգիստ անցնում են։

----------

Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (20.02.2020), Աթեիստ (20.02.2020), Վիշապ (20.02.2020), Տրիբուն (20.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> էդ ճիշտ ես ասում, որ եթե մեկը կանգնում ա մյուսներն էլ պիտի համոզվեն որ մարդ չի անցնում նոր շարունակեն քշել‎։ 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ Արշակունյացի նման ծանրաբեռնված ու արագընթաց փողոցում չպիտի չկարգավորվող հետիոտնային անցում լինի։ Պիտի լինի կոճակով կարգավորվող լուսացույց։ Որ հետիոտնը սեղմում ա սպասում ա մեքենաներինը կարմրում ա, իրա կանաչը բացում ա հանգիստ անցնում ա։ Ազատության պողոտայի վրա տենց անցում կա Լամբադա չհասած‎։ Տարիներով ըտեղ համ վթարներ էին լինում կտրուկ արգելակելուց համ մարդիկ ընկնում մեքենայի տակ։ Էդ կոճակից դրեցին, հիմա համ մարդկանց անվերջանալի հոսք չի լինում, որ մեքենաները անհամբեր փորձեն արանքը ճղել‎, համ մարդիկ նորմալ հավաքվում են անցումի մոտ, մինչև կանաչը վառվում ա, իրար հետ հանգիստ անցնում են։


Բանգլադեշում Առնո Բաբաջանյանի փողոցի վրա դրեցին կոճակ։ *ԱՌԱՆՑ տեսախցիկ։
*Արդեն Վերան կասի, թե քանի անգամ ա տեսել, որ որոշները թքած ունեն անցնող մարդկանց վրա։ Կարմիրի տակով քշում են։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Պիտի լինի կոճակով կարգավորվող լուսացույց։ Որ հետիոտնը սեղմում ա սպասում ա մեքենաներինը կարմրում ա, իրա կանաչը բացում ա հանգիստ անցնում ա։


Մեկ էլ լավ կլինի, որ դնելուց աշխատող կոճակ դնեն..
Ասենք՝ նրանցից, որ սեղմում ես ու միանում ա վայրկյանների հետհաշվարկը՝ մինչև կանաչը բացվի:

Թե չէ էդ կոճակները հիմնականում «կուկլա» են լինում:
Հավայի, ոչ մի բանի վրա չազդող ատրիբուտ էլի..
Հետիոտնին ենթագիտակցորեն թվում ա, թե ինքն ինչ-որ բանի վրա ազդեցություն ա ունենում՝ էդ կոճակը սեղմելով, բայց իրականում՝ ինքը սեղմի-չսեղմի՝ մեկա կանաչն ինքն իրա ժամանակին ա միանում ))

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեկ էլ լավ կլինի, որ դնելուց աշխատող կոճակ դնեն..
> Ասենք՝ նրանցից, որ սեղմում ես ու միանում ա վայրկյանների հետհաշվարկը՝ մինչև կանաչը բացվի:
> 
> Թե չէ էդ կոճակները հիմնականում «կուկլա» են լինում:
> Հավայի, ոչ մի բանի վրա չազդող ատրիբուտ էլի..
> Հետիոտնին ենթագիտակցորեն թվում ա, թե ինքն ինչ-որ բանի վրա ազդեցություն ա ունենում՝ էդ կոճակը սեղմելով, բայց իրականում՝ ինքը սեղմի-չսեղմի՝ մեկա կանաչն ինքն իրա ժամանակին ա միանում ))


Ես որտեղ տեսել եմ, նորմալ հետհաշվարկով միանում ա։

----------

Գաղթական (20.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ես որտեղ տեսել եմ, նորմալ հետհաշվարկով միանում ա։


ՈՒրեմն լավ ա ))

Թե չէ հատկապես ծանրաբեռնված խաչմերուկների վրա դրանք իրենց չեն արդարացնում, քանի որ րոպեն մեկ կարա մեկը գա սեղմի, մեքենաները կանգնեն ու դրա հետևանքով ահագին խցանումներ առաջանան:
Տենց վայրերում միշտ էլ սովորական ռեժիմով լուսացույց են դնում՝ իրա կուկլա կոճակով կամ էլ առանց դրա:

Մեկ էլ՝ ստեղարենք պիկ-ժամերին են (ասենք՝ դպրոցներում դասերն ավարտվելու պահին) լուսացույցն անջատում ու տեղը երթևեկությունը կարգավորող ոստիկաններ բերում կանգնացնում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քանի սենց «վարորդներին» կամերան չի արձանագրել, իրանք շատ լավ փողոցում, զեբրը գծած, զեբրի նշանը դրած, զեբրի դեմն էլ արդեն մի հոգին հետիոտնին զիջում ա, ինքը վրեքներով քշելու ա։
> Որտև ըտեղ հետիոտններն են վախեցած, ու շատ զգույշ են անցնում։


Տեսնու՞մ ես, ինչ միակողմանի ես դատում, հենա լավ ա Ներսեսը ասեց: Արշակունյացի վրա մի անցումը 60կմ/ժ-անոց գոտիում է, մի հատ էլ կա՝ 80կմ/ժ անոցում է, այսինքն կամիկաձե  հետիոտնը առանց կառավարման պիտի հույսը դնի, որ 6 գոտիով 80-ի տակ եկող մեքենաները ժամանակին իրեն նկատեն ու կանգնեն զիջեն, էս ա՞ քո տրամաբանությունը։

Օրինակ նայի՝ Փիրումյանների, Տիգրան Պետրոսյան խաչմերուկն է, որ Պետրոսյան փողոցում հարավից եկողի վրա հետադարձը արգելող նշան են ավելացրել։  Մայթի հատվածը անիմաստ հաստացրել խրել են խաչմերուկի մեջ, էնքան որ խաչմերուկը նեղանա, մեքենաները չկարողանան հետադարձ անել, էն դեպքում, որ էս խաչմերուկը էս սաղ թաղի ամենալայն հատվածներից մեկն էր հետադարձ կատարելու համար, որ ուրիշ հետադարձի տեղ չկա, մեկ էլ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի ծայրերն են, մի կիլոմետր հեռու։  «Օրենք» ա, չէ՞, պիտի չխախտեն, կարելի է կարծել, թե Աստված ա գրել էդ օրենքները ու մեկ էլ ճամփեքը նախագծել, ու ոչ թե ճարպակալած ուղեղներով տասովշիկներ։
Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ էս տխմար սահմանափակումները դիտավորյալ են ու զուտ փող աշխատելու համար են, պատահական չի, որ սույն խաչմերուկում 3-4 կամերա ա դրած։

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նախ, Արշակունյացում 80 չկա։

Հետո ես կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեցի մոտ մոտի փողոցը, որ շենքերի կողքի փողոց ա, 60կմ/ժ, բայց քանի որ հետիոտները քիչ են, սարքել են կոճակով։
Իսկ քանի որ կամերա չկա, էդ կոճակով անցնողին երբ ուզեն կարան գցեն տակը։

Կակռազ աստծո «օրենքներն» իմ սերժին չեն, իսկ երկրի օրենքները քանի դեռ գրած են, պտի պահպանվեն։ Եթե վատն են, ուրեմն պտի փոխվեն, ոչ թե անտեսվեն։

----------

Freeman (21.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նախ, Արշակունյացում 80 չկա։
> 
> Հետո ես կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեցի մոտ մոտի փողոցը, որ շենքերի կողքի փողոց ա, 60կմ/ժ, բայց քանի որ հետիոտները քիչ են, սարքել են կոճակով։
> Իսկ քանի որ կամերա չկա, էդ կոճակով անցնողին երբ ուզեն կարան գցեն տակը։
> 
> Կակռազ աստծո «օրենքներն» իմ սերժին չեն, իսկ երկրի օրենքները քանի դեռ գրած են, պտի պահպանվեն։ Եթե վատն են, ուրեմն պտի փոխվեն, ոչ թե անտեսվեն։


Օքեյ, հիշեցի, 70 էր։ Հեսա «բարելավումը»՝ ԻՐԱԶԵԿՈՒՄ. 70կմ/ժ փոխարեն 60կմ/ժ. արագության փոփոխություն Արշակունյաց պողոտայում : Մոշնի ա, որ 60 եղավ ահագին անվտանգ կլինի 6 գոտի անցնելը։
Դու պիտի ընդունես, որ տխմար օրենքները մի քիչ բարդ կլինի պահպանելը, չնայած քո խնդիրն ա, կարող ես հավերժ քյալլա տալ վարորդների դեմ, ես էլ մխիթարվեմ, որ տարվա փոքր հատվածն եմ անցկացնում անոռուգլուխ օրենքների ու անադեկվատ որոշումների երկրում։

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Կարդալով էս վերջին գրառումների շարքը, հիշեցի մի օրագրային գրառմանս մասին, որ արել եմ երեքուկես տարի առաջ, մտածեցի՝ դնեմ էստեղ։

․․․  

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի այսպիսի դեպք պատահեց: Կեսօր էր, սարսափելի շոգ, ես կանգնած եմ, ավելի ճիշտ նստած եմ մեքենայի մեջ և սպասում եմ հետիոտնային զոլավոր անցման մոտ, մինչ հետիոտները կանցնեն, որ առաջ շարժվեմ: Մինչ այդ էլ, մոտ մի ժամ առաջ, ստիպված էի եղել ահագին ժամանակ մնալ մեքենայում, կիզիչ արևի տակ, և այժմ միտքս և ուշադրությունս ամբողջովին նվաղել էին հեղձուցիչ տապից: Բավականաչափ սպասելուց հետո, կարծելով էլ մարդ չկա, պոկվեցի տեղիցս, և, մեկ-երկու մետր չանցած, մի կին բուսնեց այդ զոլավոր անցման հատվածում ու դրամատիկ տարածեց ձեռքերը՝ թե էս ինչ ես անում, վայ-վույ... Կինը բավական հեռու էր, նրան վտանգ չէր սպառնում, պարզապես անակնկալի եկավ, կարծում եմ: Թողեցի անցնի ու առաջ շարժվեցի: Եվ այդ ժամանակ էր, որ հայելու մեջ նկատեցի հետևիցս ընթացող ոստիկանական մեքենան, որը, ինչքան հասկացա, դեռ զոլավոր անցման գոտում կանգնած է եղել հետևումս ամբողջ ժամանակ: Մեքենան միացրել էր  իր  կարմիր-կապույտ, հերթափոխվող լուսային ազդանշանները, և ինձ մոտ վատ մտքեր առաջացան, թե դա ինձ է վերաբերում: Ընդ որում միանգամից գլխի չընկա, թե ինչու, որովհետև մինչ այդ հեռախոսով էի, կարծեցի դրա համար էր, և հեռախոսն անմիջապես նետեցի մի կողմ:
Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, այնքան էլ վստահ չէի, որ ինձ է վերաբերում, և հույսով, թե՝ ոչ, սկսեցի ճողոպրել։ Շեղվեցի ճամփիցս, մտա ուրիշ փողոց, չգիտեմ ինչու, երևի հույս ունեի կորել ոստիկանի տեսադաշտից։ Ոստիկանական մեքենան, տեսնելով, որ համառորեն կանգ չեմ առնում, միացրեց նաև ձայնային ազդանշանը: Ինքնախաբեությամբ ինքս ինձ շեղելն արդեն  իմաստ չուներ, նայեցի հայելու մեջ, ոստիկանը մեքենայի միջից մատով ցույց էր տալիս, որ ձախ քաշեմ կանգնեմ: Ենթարկվեցի: Ընդ որում կանգնեցի մի շատ բանուկ, մարդաշատ մասում, ուր հետիոտների ու մեքենաների անընդմեջ հոսք էր, և մարդիկ, անշուշտ, հապաղում ու հետաքրքրությամբ ինձ էին անում: Ոստիկանը մոտեցավ, ես նստած եմ մեքենայումս, ինչպես, հավանաբար, հարկն է: Ներկայացավ: Երիտասարդ բարետես տղա էր, բարձրահասակ: Հայտնեց, որ անցորդին ճանապարհ չեմ տվել: Խնդրեց վարորդական իրավունքս: Վերցրեց ու գնաց նստեց մի քիչ հեռու կայանած իր մեքենայի մեջ: Մոտ տասնհինգ րոպե չկար: Այդ ընթացքում, մարդիկ ու մեքենաներն անցնում էին կողքովս, լուռ հայաքներ գցում և հավանաբար թեթևություն ապրում, որ իմ տեղում չեն:
Իսկ ես, այդ տասնհինգ երկար րոպեների ընթացքում, նստել եմ այսպես մեքենայումս, հայացքս անորոշ դուրս, ու մտածում եմ, ավելի ճիշտ կանխապրում այն անօգնականությունը, որ մարդիկ երևի զգում են, երբ այսպես կոչված օրենքի ուժի ներկայացուցիչը կարող է որոշում կայացնել քո նկատմամբ ու իրագործել, և դու ոչինչ անել չես կարող, նրանց ձեռքում ես: Քո ազատությունը դադարում է գոյություն ունենալուց: Մտածում էի՝ ինչ են մարդիկ զգում, երբ իրենց բանտ են տանում: Մտածում էի՝ կարո՞ղ ա ինձ էլ բանտ տանեն...  :Sad: 
Ոստիկանը վերջապես եկավ  և ասաց. գիտեք, ես ստուգեցի ձեր վարորդական պատմությունը, վերջին տասը տարվա ընթացքում դուք ոչ մի խախտում չեք արել, եղել եք գերազանց վարորդ, ամեն ինչ մաքուր է: Հիմա ես ակտ կգրեմ, բայց դուք զանգեք այսինչ հեռախոսահամարով և խնդրեք, որ ձեզ զիջեն, նշեք, որ ես երաշխավորել եմ և որ դուք այսպիսի մաքուր պատմություն ունեք, ևայլն: Բայց կզիջե՞ն, խեղճացա ես: Դուք զանգեք, անպայման զանգեք, կրկնում էր ոստիկանը՝ ակտը գրելով:

Մնացի ակտի հետ մենակ: 450 դոլար տուգանք և երեք միավորի հանում  :Sad: 
Հենց նույն օրը  զանգեցի, ասացին, որ տեղեկությունն իրենց բազայում դեռ չի նստել, զանգեմ մի քանի օրից: Զանգեցի մի քանի օրից: Չզիճեցին: Բացատրություն գրեցի, մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ ներկայացրի՝ տասը տարվա մաքուր պատմություն, թմրեցնող շոգ, ոչ այդքան մոտիկ գտնվող կին, ոչ ադեկվատ դրամատիկ ռեակցիա: Չօգնեց: Ասես նախօրոք էլ գիտեին, որ չեն զիջելու, քանի որ հեռախոսի մյուս ծայրում ինձ պատասխանող կինը իմիջիայլոց նշեց, որ հետիոտների /մարդու/ հետ կապված խախտումներին սովորաբար խիստ են վերաբերվում :

Անցել է մի քանի ամիս, ու հիմա հանկարծ հիշեցի այս միջադեպն  ու ոստիկանին, ու ահա թե ինչ եմ մտածում. ոստիկանը հավանաբար գիտեր, որ չեն զիջելու, բայց նաև ցավում էր, որ տուգանվելու եմ, և որ դա անողն ինքն է լինելու, և իր խղճի մի թեթև հանգստության համար հույս էր տալիս /գուցեև փայփայում/, որ կզիջեն: Այսպես գրում էր ակտը ու մեղմացնում այն կատարելու ծանրությունը: Կամ էլ ես չափից դուրս միամիտ եմ ու ռոմանտիկ:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.02.2020), Quyr Qery (21.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2020), Տրիբուն (21.02.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մի հատ դիտարկում էլի, որ վախեցնում են, իբր Նիկոլը իրա բալայինով վարորդներին է իր դեմ լարում, հեսա ձայնն էլ չեն տա իրեն (ոչ միայն վարորդները, նաև դալալներ, մսագործներ), ի՞նչ են անելու, գնալու են ասենք Քեթրինի Միհրանին, Քոչին, Սաշիկին, Աշոտյանին ու մնացածին խնդրեն հետ գալ ու փրկել իրենց:

Ու մի բան էլ չեմ հասկանում, էդ վարորդները մեր ժողովրդի մի մասն են, մենակ իրենց տուգանելով ու իրանց վրա կենտրոնանալով չի էլի: Մյուս մասն էլ հետիոտներն ու ոստիկաններն են, որ ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում, եկեք իրենց էլ վերահսկենք նույն ձև: 
Փողոցներից շատերում վրաերթերը լինում են, որովհետև հետիոտները չնախատեսված վայրով են անցնում, կամ զեբրայի վրայով՝ դանդաղ, հատիկ-հատիկ (առանց լուսացույցի կարգավորվող) նենց են շորորալով անցնում, քեզ թվում ա իրանց պարտք ես, կամ ասենք նեղլիկ փողոցով գնում ես, մեկ էլ դիմացդ են թռնում ու սկսում գոռալ, մունաթ գալ: 
Ոստիկանների մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է, էլ չասած, որ կոռուպցիա լավ էլ կա:

----------

Freeman (21.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Աթեիստ (21.02.2020), Տրիբուն (21.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու պիտի ընդունես, որ տխմար օրենքները մի քիչ բարդ կլինի պահպանելը, չնայած քո խնդիրն ա, կարող ես հավերժ քյալլա տալ վարորդների դեմ, ես էլ մխիթարվեմ, որ տարվա փոքր հատվածն եմ անցկացնում անոռուգլուխ օրենքների ու անադեկվատ որոշումների երկրում։


Տխմար օրենքները բարդ ա պահպանելը։ Ասեմ քեզ, վաբշե օրենք պահպանելն ա ահագին զոռ բան  :LOL: 

Բայց ես էլի իմ օրինակով պիտի գրեմ։ Կինս ինձանից մոտ մի քսան անգամ շատ ա ավոտ քշում Հայաստանում, ու քշում ա տարբեր տեղեր։ Ասենք տղուս Զեյթունից ամեն օր տանում էր Երրորդ Մաս դպրոց ու հետ էր գալիս, հետո էլ գնում էր բերում էր՝ ճամփին առևտուրով-բանով։ Իրա վրա ոչ մի տուգանք էսքան ժամանակ չի եկել։ Իսկ ես երկու շաբաթ քշում եմ, երեք հատ տուգանք ա գալիս։ Փիս ջղայնանում եմ, քֆուր եմ տալիս, ասում եմ որ ախմար օրենքներ են, էս ինչ տեռորիզմ ա ․․․․ արա թող մի հատ ճամփեքը սարքեն ․․ բլ բլա բլա ։ (Չնայած հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ վերջին երկու տարում վայթեմ մի 2-3 անգամ եմ տուգանվել ու բոլորը տեղին)։ 

Բայց ասածս ինչ ա․ մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, օրենքը կպահպանի։ Հենա, իմ թանկագին կինը ձեզ օրինակ։ Ինձ էլ։ Ու նենց չի, որ իմ կինը էն ահավոր անջատված, դինջ քշողներից ա։ Լավ էլ տժիկ քշող ա։

----------

Freeman (21.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Աթեիստ (21.02.2020), Գաղթական (21.02.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էդ Արշակունյացի վրա բայց ինչքանով ա տրամաբանական, որ զեբր լինի:
10 թե 12 գիծ մեքենաներ պիտի կանգնեն, որ մեկ կամ երկու հոգի անցնեն:
Էդ ճամփեն վաբշե 90կմ/ժ ա պետք դարձնել, իսկ հետիոտների համար ստորգետնյա անցում կամ վերգետնյա կամուրջ սարքել:

----------

Lion (21.02.2020), Quyr Qery (23.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Տրիբուն (21.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տխմար օրենքները բարդ ա պահպանելը։ Ասեմ քեզ, վաբշե օրենք պահպանելն ա ահագին զոռ բան 
> 
> Բայց ես էլի իմ օրինակով պիտի գրեմ։ Կինս ինձանից մոտ մի քսան անգամ շատ ա ավոտ քշում Հայաստանում, ու քշում ա տարբեր տեղեր։ Ասենք տղուս Զեյթունից ամեն օր տանում էր Երրորդ Մաս դպրոց ու հետ էր գալիս, հետո էլ գնում էր բերում էր՝ ճամփին առևտուրով-բանով։ Իրա վրա ոչ մի տուգանք էսքան ժամանակ չի եկել։ Իսկ ես երկու շաբաթ քշում եմ, երեք հատ տուգանք ա գալիս։ Փիս ջղայնանում եմ, քֆուր եմ տալիս, ասում եմ որ ախմար օրենքներ են, էս ինչ տեռորիզմ ա ․․․․ արա թող մի հատ ճամփեքը սարքեն ․․ բլ բլա բլա ։ (Չնայած հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ վերջին երկու տարում վայթեմ մի 2-3 անգամ եմ տուգանվել ու բոլորը տեղին)։ 
> 
> Բայց ասածս ինչ ա․ մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, օրենքը կպահպանի։ Հենա, իմ թանկագին կինը ձեզ օրինակ։ Ինձ էլ։ Ու նենց չի, որ իմ կինը էն ահավոր անջատված, դինջ քշողներից ա։ Լավ էլ տժիկ քշող ա։


Իհարկե մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, կարելի է ցանկացած տխմար օրենք պահպանել։ Ասենք առաջ ինչ-որ խաչմերուկում հետադարձ անել կարելի էր, հիմա չի կարելի, ապա մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, կքշի մի կիլոմետր վերևից հետադարձ կանի, կամ ասենք մի քիչ չհասցրեց գիծը փոխի, հասավ հոծ գծին, ուղիղ կքշի, մինչև տեսնի ինչ է լինում,  ջհանդամ բենզինի ծախսն ու ժամանակը։ 
Բայց էդ դեպքում նա՞ խույ սաղդ վեր կացել սահմանադրություն եք փոխում, բա պահպանե՞ք եղած սահմանադրությունը։ Պահպանեք եղած օրենքները։ 
Կարելի է լիքը բուլշիթել տարրական տուպոյությունները արդարացնելու ու ոչմիբան չանելու համար, էդ մենակ երթևեկության մեջ չի, բազմիցս համոզվել եմ, որ հայերս ուղեղներիս զոռ տալու հավես չունենք լիքը այլ հարցերում։
Ավտոների 80%-ը ժամանակակից անվտանգության ու էկոլոգիական ոչ մի նորմի չեն համապատասխանում,  դուք հոծ գծերի ու զեբրերի վրա ֆոկուս եղեք, 10 հատ կամերա դրեք ամեն խաչմերուկում, որ հոծ գծերի հատելը հստակ երևա ու ապացուցվի, թույն գործունեության իմիտացիա ա, ոնց որ էս եղած սահմանադրության մի երկու տուֆտա կետերի փոխելը։

----------

Lion (22.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իհարկե մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, կարելի է ցանկացած տխմար օրենք պահպանել։ Ասենք առաջ ինչ-որ խաչմերուկում հետադարձ անել կարելի էր, հիմա չի կարելի, ապա մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի, կքշի մի կիլոմետր վերևից հետադարձ կանի, կամ ասենք մի քիչ չհասցրեց գիծը փոխի, հասավ հոծ գծին, ուղիղ կքշի, մինչև տեսնի ինչ է լինում,  ջհանդամ բենզինի ծախսն ու ժամանակը։ 
> Բայց էդ դեպքում նա՞ խույ սաղդ վեր կացել սահմանադրություն եք փոխում, բա պահպանե՞ք եղած սահմանադրությունը։ Պահպանեք եղած օրենքները։ 
> Կարելի է լիքը բուլշիթել տարրական տուպոյությունները արդարացնելու ու ոչմիբան չանելու համար, էդ մենակ երթևեկության մեջ չի, բազմիցս համոզվել եմ, որ հայերս ուղեղներիս զոռ տալու հավես չունենք լիքը այլ հարցերում։
> Ավտոների 80%-ը ժամանակակից անվտանգության ու էկոլոգիական ոչ մի նորմի չեն համապատասխանում,  դուք հոծ գծերի ու զեբրերի վրա ֆոկուս եղեք, 10 հատ կամերա դրեք ամեն խաչմերուկում, որ հոծ գծերի հատելը հստակ երևա ու ապացուցվի, թույն գործունեության իմիտացիա ա, ոնց որ էս եղած սահմանադրության մի երկու տուֆտա կետերի փոխելը։


Ապեր, ես հետդ համաձայն եմ, է ․․․ չմտածես, թե ես կարծում եմ, որ սաղ նշանով-օրենքով կարգավորվել ա, ու մնացել ա մենակ տուգանելը։ Վայթեմ ես առաջիններից եմ գրել, որ մեր ՃԵ կանոնները, նշանները ու գծանշումները ոչխարների կողմից ա արվել։ 

Բայց, պատկերացրու, եթե էտ չեղած կաննոններով ու նշաններով, մի բան էլ ոչ մի կամեռա, ոստիկան, տուգանք, այսինքն ոչ մի պարտադրանք չլինի։ Քաղաքում առմագեդոն կլինի, բառիս բուն իմաստով։ Պատկերացրու, որ սաղ դվիժենին մնա անգրագետ ու հաբռգած տաքսու վարորդների, օրենքը պալաժիտ արած վարորդների, դեբիլոտ ոստիկանների ու սաղին մի քանի հազար դրամով տուգանքներից ազատող փաստաբաների հույսին։ Կարելի ա վախից փակվել տներում ու դուրս չգալ վաբշե։ 

Էս պահին օրենքը լավից վատից պարտադրելուց ու տուգանքներով վախացնելուց բացի ուրիշ տարբերակ ես չեմ տեսնում, մինչև մանրից մնացած հարցերը կկարգավորվեն։ Էն «մինչև լողանալ չսովորեք, բասեինի ջուրը չենք լցնի» տարբերակով։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Աթեիստ (22.02.2020), Գաղթական (22.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ Արշակունյացի վրա բայց ինչքանով ա տրամաբանական, որ զեբր լինի:
> 10 թե 12 գիծ մեքենաներ պիտի կանգնեն, որ մեկ կամ երկու հոգի անցնեն:
> Էդ ճամփեն վաբշե 90կմ/ժ ա պետք դարձնել, իսկ հետիոտների համար ստորգետնյա անցում կամ վերգետնյա կամուրջ սարքել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ․․․․ Հիմարություն ա։ Հատուկ արած ա վթարային վիճակներ ստեղծելու կամ մարդկանց սպանելու համար, իմ արև․ համ զեբրերը, համ մի քանի ռազվառոտենրը։ Երեք կիլոմետրի վրա չորս հինգ տեղ ռազվառոտի նշան կա։ Դեգենեռատներ են արել գծանշումներն ու կարգավորող նշանները։

----------

Quyr Qery (23.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020), Գաղթական (22.02.2020)

----------


## Cassiopeia

երեքշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի, որ տնից մեքենայով դուրս եկա, վիդեոներ կտեղադրեմ, ոնց են մեր սիրելի հետիոտները անմիջապես վերգետնյա անցումի տակով անցնում։

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ես հետդ համաձայն եմ, է ․․․ չմտածես, թե ես կարծում եմ, որ սաղ նշանով-օրենքով կարգավորվել ա, ու մնացել ա մենակ տուգանելը։ Վայթեմ ես առաջիններից եմ գրել, որ մեր ՃԵ կանոնները, նշանները ու գծանշումները ոչխարների կողմից ա արվել։ 
> 
> Բայց, պատկերացրու, եթե էտ չեղած կաննոններով ու նշաններով, մի բան էլ ոչ մի կամեռա, ոստիկան, տուգանք, այսինքն ոչ մի պարտադրանք չլինի։ Քաղաքում առմագեդոն կլինի, բառիս բուն իմաստով։ Պատկերացրու, որ սաղ դվիժենին մնա անգրագետ ու հաբռգած տաքսու վարորդների, օրենքը պալաժիտ արած վարորդների, դեբիլոտ ոստիկանների ու սաղին մի քանի հազար դրամով տուգանքներից ազատող փաստաբաների հույսին։ Կարելի ա վախից փակվել տներում ու դուրս չգալ վաբշե։ 
> 
> Էս պահին օրենքը լավից վատից պարտադրելուց ու տուգանքներով վախացնելուց բացի ուրիշ տարբերակ ես չեմ տեսնում, մինչև մանրից մնացած հարցերը կկարգավորվեն։ Էն «մինչև լողանալ չսովորեք, բասեինի ջուրը չենք լցնի» տարբերակով։


Ես հոգնեցի նույն բանը կրկնելով, որ կամերաների վրա ավելի շատ ներդրում ա արվում, քան պայմանների լավացման, ու ինձ թվում է, որ ընդհանրապես պայմանները վատացնում են, որ կամերաները ավելի շատ խախտում ֆիքսեն, որովհետև շահերի բախման, համակարգային կոռուպցիայի խնդիր կա, կարճ ասած՝ ոստիկանության 
կամ պետության նպատակը երթևեկության անվտանգությունը ապահովելու տեղը դառել ա հեշտ փող աշխատելը, շատ դժվար ա, չէ՞ սա հասկանալը։ Բայց դուք անունը դրեք «օրենքի պարտադրանք» ու մխիթարվեք ու ինձ էլ համարեք հաբռգած վարորդ, որ մի շաբաթվա մեջ երեք հատ «խախտում» եմ արել: Օրինակ հետադարձը արգելող նշանը պիտի դրվի էնպես, որ ձախ եզրային գոտով երթևեկողը տեսնի, այսինքն պիտի կամ գոտու վերևը կախվի, կամ դրվի ձախ մասում, ու ոչ աջ մայթի վրա, կամ նախկինում ասֆալտի վրա սլաքներով նշում էին, հիմա բավարարվում են մի հատ պախկված նշանով։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ նման պրիմիտիվ «բացթողումները» հատուկ են արվում, կամ ինչի՞ հարմար ջանք թափեն, եթե դա փողերի հոսքը պակասեցնելու է: Սա իմ կարծիքով համակարգային ԲՏ խնդիր ա, բայց դուք շարունակեք բրդել ձեր եզներն առաջ:

----------

Lion (23.02.2020), Quyr Qery (23.02.2020), Varzor (23.02.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հոգնեցի նույն բանը կրկնելով, որ կամերաների վրա ավելի շատ ներդրում ա արվում, քան պայմանների լավացման, ու ինձ թվում է, որ ընդհանրապես պայմանները վատացնում են, որ կամերաները ավելի շատ խախտում ֆիքսեն, որովհետև շահերի բախման, համակարգային կոռուպցիայի խնդիր կա, կարճ ասած՝ ոստիկանության 
> կամ պետության նպատակը երթևեկության անվտանգությունը ապահովելու տեղը դառել ա հեշտ փող աշխատելը, շատ դժվար ա, չէ՞ սա հասկանալը։ Բայց դուք անունը դրեք «օրենքի պարտադրանք» ու մխիթարվեք ու ինձ էլ համարեք հաբռգած վարորդ, որ մի շաբաթվա մեջ երեք հատ «խախտում» եմ արել: Օրինակ հետադարձը արգելող նշանը պիտի դրվի էնպես, որ ձախ եզրային գոտով երթևեկողը տեսնի, այսինքն պիտի կամ գոտու վերևը կախվի, կամ դրվի ձախ մասում, ու ոչ աջ մայթի վրա, կամ նախկինում ասֆալտի վրա սլաքներով նշում էին, հիմա բավարարվում են մի հատ պախկված նշանով։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ նման պրիմիտիվ «բացթողումները» հատուկ են արվում, կամ ինչի՞ հարմար ջանք թափեն, եթե դա փողերի հոսքը պակասեցնելու է: Սա իմ կարծիքով համակարգային ԲՏ խնդիր ա, բայց դուք շարունակեք բրդել ձեր եզներն առաջ:


Հոպար մի ջղայնացի, դու հաբռգած վարորդ չես, դու վիճակագրական պատահականություն ես  :LOL:  

Ես քեզանից հաբռգած քշող եմ (պատահում ա խմած) մի գրամ չեմ կասկածում։ Ակումբում եթե իմ կողքը նստող եղել ա, կհաստատի։  :LOL:  Բայց կոնկրետ փոփոխություն եմ տեսնում նախկին կլպոցիի ու հիմիկվա տուգանքներ գրելու մեջ։ Իմ վրա եկող տուգանքները մի քնաի ագամ պակասել են ու ոչ մի ախմախ տուգանք երկու տարի ա չեմ ստացել։ Կարող ա, ախպեր, վարդագույն ակնոցներ եմ հագել, կամ ես էլ եմ քո պես վիճակագրական պատահականություն, բայց հակառակ տեսանկյունից։ 

Հոպար, ես միք անի անգամ գծից լավ առաջ եմ կանգնել, զեբռայի վրա եմ կարմիրի տակ կագնել, քանի որ տուպո չեմ հասցրել անցնել խաչմերուկը ու որպեսզի չմտնեմ ու փակեմ, ասել եմ ջահնդամ, կանգնեմ, թող վրես տուգանք գա։ Նախկինում հազար տոկոս գալու էր։ Հիմա, ապեր, չի եկել. вот тебе крест животворящий  :LOL:  Ի միջի այլոց կամեռաներն էլ տենց չեն ավելանում, վայթեմ քչից շատից ոնց կար մնացել ա։  

Ասածս ինչ ա, սաաաաղ սածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, սաղ ․․․ ծերից ծեր ․․ ներառյալ ու հատկապես, էն, որ ոստիկանական համակարգը նույն զիբիլն ա, ու խելքը բացի տուգանելուց ուրիշ բան չի հասնում ու անվտանգությունը փաստացի երկրորդական ա։ Բայց, գոնե էս պահին համոզված եմ, որ պետական մաշտաբով տեռոռը կանգնել ա։ Կա մի հատ հսկայական խնդիր, որը պիտի լուծվի․ էտ մեր սաղ երթևկության համակարգը խելքի բերելն ա, սկսած հասարակական տրանսպորտից, ճանապարհների որակից, վերջացրած նշաններով, տուգանքների համակարգով, վարորդական իրավունքը տրամադրելով, քննություններով բանով։ Սա ահռելի ռեսուրս, կազմակերպվածություն ու գիտելիք ա պահանջում, ու հատկապես վերջինը մենք չունենք։ Ու պետք ա լուծվի։ Չնայած կարող ա ոչ էլ թե լուծվի․ ոչ մի գառանտիա չկա, որ մենք Բանգլադեշ չենք դառնալու Շվեդիա դառնալու ճանապարհին։ 

Բայց էս պահին փողոցում կարգ ու կանոնը պահելու համար, ես ոչ մի ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում, բացի բալայնից ու տուգանքներից։

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020), Գաղթական (23.02.2020), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես հոգնեցի նույն բանը կրկնելով, որ կամերաների վրա ավելի շատ ներդրում ա արվում, քան պայմանների լավացման, ու ինձ թվում է, որ ընդհանրապես պայմանները վատացնում են, որ կամերաները ավելի շատ խախտում ֆիքսեն, որովհետև շահերի բախման, համակարգային կոռուպցիայի խնդիր կա, կարճ ասած՝ ոստիկանության 
> կամ պետության նպատակը երթևեկության անվտանգությունը ապահովելու տեղը դառել ա հեշտ փող աշխատելը, շատ դժվար ա, չէ՞ սա հասկանալը։ Բայց դուք անունը դրեք «օրենքի պարտադրանք» ու մխիթարվեք ու ինձ էլ համարեք հաբռգած վարորդ, որ մի շաբաթվա մեջ երեք հատ «խախտում» եմ արել: Օրինակ հետադարձը արգելող նշանը պիտի դրվի էնպես, որ ձախ եզրային գոտով երթևեկողը տեսնի, այսինքն պիտի կամ գոտու վերևը կախվի, կամ դրվի ձախ մասում, ու ոչ աջ մայթի վրա, կամ նախկինում ասֆալտի վրա սլաքներով նշում էին, հիմա բավարարվում են մի հատ պախկված նշանով։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ նման պրիմիտիվ «բացթողումները» հատուկ են արվում, կամ ինչի՞ հարմար ջանք թափեն, եթե դա փողերի հոսքը պակասեցնելու է: Սա իմ կարծիքով համակարգային ԲՏ խնդիր ա, բայց դուք շարունակեք բրդել ձեր եզներն առաջ:



Աաաա, դու փաստորեն չգիտես, որ էդ կամերաները շատ թանկ են, ու դրանք պետությունը չի դնում, այլ մասնավոր ընկերություն։
Security dream-ը դնում ա կամերաները, արձանագրում ա խախտումներն ու ուղարկում ՃՈ։ Տուգանքներից էլ տոկոս ա ստանում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հոպար մի ջղայնացի, դու հաբռգած վարորդ չես, դու վիճակագրական պատահականություն ես  
> 
> Ես քեզանից հաբռգած քշող եմ (պատահում ա խմած) մի գրամ չեմ կասկածում։ Ակումբում եթե իմ կողքը նստող եղել ա, կհաստատի։  Բայց կոնկրետ փոփոխություն եմ տեսնում նախկին կլպոցիի ու հիմիկվա տուգանքներ գրելու մեջ։ Իմ վրա եկող տուգանքները մի քնաի ագամ պակասել են ու ոչ մի ախմախ տուգանք երկու տարի ա չեմ ստացել։ Կարող ա, ախպեր, վարդագույն ակնոցներ եմ հագել, կամ ես էլ եմ քո պես վիճակագրական պատահականություն, բայց հակառակ տեսանկյունից։ 
> 
> Հոպար, ես միք անի անգամ գծից լավ առաջ եմ կանգնել, զեբռայի վրա եմ կարմիրի տակ կագնել, քանի որ տուպո չեմ հասցրել անցնել խաչմերուկը ու որպեսզի չմտնեմ ու փակեմ, ասել եմ ջահնդամ, կանգնեմ, թող վրես տուգանք գա։ Նախկինում հազար տոկոս գալու էր։ Հիմա, ապեր, չի եկել. вот тебе крест животворящий  Ի միջի այլոց կամեռաներն էլ տենց չեն ավելանում, վայթեմ քչից շատից ոնց կար մնացել ա։  
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, սաաաաղ սածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, սաղ ․․․ ծերից ծեր ․․ ներառյալ ու հատկապես, էն, որ ոստիկանական համակարգը նույն զիբիլն ա, ու խելքը բացի տուգանելուց ուրիշ բան չի հասնում ու անվտանգությունը փաստացի երկրորդական ա։ Բայց, գոնե էս պահին համոզված եմ, որ պետական մաշտաբով տեռոռը կանգնել ա։ Կա մի հատ հսկայական խնդիր, որը պիտի լուծվի․ էտ մեր սաղ երթևկության համակարգը խելքի բերելն ա, սկսած հասարակական տրանսպորտից, ճանապարհների որակից, վերջացրած նշաններով, տուգանքների համակարգով, վարորդական իրավունքը տրամադրելով, քննություններով բանով։ Սա ահռելի ռեսուրս, կազմակերպվածություն ու գիտելիք ա պահանջում, ու հատկապես վերջինը մենք չունենք։ Ու պետք ա լուծվի։ Չնայած կարող ա ոչ էլ թե լուծվի․ ոչ մի գառանտիա չկա, որ մենք Բանգլադեշ չենք դառնալու Շվեդիա դառնալու ճանապարհին։ 
> 
> Բայց էս պահին փողոցում կարգ ու կանոնը պահելու համար, ես ոչ մի ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ տեսնում, բացի բալայնից ու տուգանքներից։


Ուրիշ տարբերակ կա։ Նորմալ ոստիկանությունը։
Դա դեռ քննարկման փուլում ա։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ․․․․ Հիմարություն ա։ Հատուկ արած ա վթարային վիճակներ ստեղծելու կամ մարդկանց սպանելու համար, իմ արև․ համ զեբրերը, համ մի քանի ռազվառոտենրը։ Երեք կիլոմետրի վրա չորս հինգ տեղ ռազվառոտի նշան կա։ Դեգենեռատներ են արել գծանշումներն ու կարգավորող նշանները։


Ռազվառոտն էլ ա իհարկե սխալ էդ մասում:
Դրա ամենաօպտիմալ լուծումը կլինի, եթե ինքը աջից թռիչքուղով (?) ճանապարհը լքի ու վերգետնյա կամուրջով դուրս գա ձախ գիծ:

----------

Varzor (23.02.2020), Տրիբուն (23.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ուրիշ տարբերակ կա։ Նորմալ ոստիկանությունը։
> Դա դեռ քննարկման փուլում ա։


Նորմալ ոստիկանությունը մեր օրերում մի տեսակ պարադոքսայինա հնչում  :LOL: 
Քննարկելով դժվար լուրջ արդյունքներ արձանագրվեն: Անհրաժեշտ են կտրուկ և ավելի արմատական քայլեր` կադրեր պատրաստել և ստորաբաժանում առ ստորաբաժանում ցրել ու փոխարինել` հներից լրիվ ազատվել է պետք, քանի որ տասնամյակներով ժողովրդից վերցրած փողերով են ապրել, դեռ ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակներից:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> երեքշաբթի-չորեքշաբթի, որ տնից մեքենայով դուրս եկա, վիդեոներ կտեղադրեմ, ոնց են մեր սիրելի հետիոտները անմիջապես վերգետնյա անցումի տակով անցնում։


Էլ չեմ ասում հատուկ տեսակի քարայծերի մասին, որ շատ հմտորեն ցատկոտոմ են բետոնե արգելապատնեշների վրայով: Հիրավի, չքնաղ է Հայաստանի ֆաունան  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.02.2020), Գաղթական (23.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի որ Վիշապը հա բողոքում ա, որ քաղաքում նշանները քիչ են, ասի սա բերեմ, նայեք։




Հիշեցնեմ, որ եթե չկա նշան, ուրեմն չկա էդ նշանի խախտում ու տուգանք։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քանի որ Վիշապը հա բողոքում ա, որ քաղաքում նշանները քիչ են, ասի սա բերեմ, նայեք։
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ եթե չկա նշան, ուրեմն չկա էդ նշանի խախտում ու տուգանք։


Օֆֆ․․․  :LOL:  
Ես բողոքում եմ, որ նշանները սխալ տեղում են ու ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ են կարգավորում ու անվտանգության ու հարմարության տեղը փող աշխատելու խնդիր են լուծում։  Հա, տենց նշանները հանես, հաստատ ավելի լավ կլինի, գոնե ապուշ տուգանքները կպակասեն։ ՈՒ առհասարակ սովետից ժառանգած նշաններն ու օրենքները դեգեներատություն են: Օրինակ ասենք կանաչ կամ կապույտ ֆոնի վրա բնակավայրի անվանումից արագության լիմիտ սահմանելը էշություն ա: Որ գեղը մտնում ես, ավելի շատ արագաչափ կա, քան արագության սահմանափակող նշան, վերջիններս մեծամասամբ բացակայում են, պատճառը ինձ համար ակնհայտ է, բայց դու դեռ քոնն ես պնդում: 
Ու էդ վիդեոն էլ կատարյալ տխմարություն ա, Եվրոպայի մի չոլում պլանքյաշները գրանտ են կպցրել ու լիքը տուֆտել են։ Ասենք բացարձակ չի քննարկվում ինչ նշանների մասին է խոսքը, ոնց էին տեղակայված, միջին վիճակագրական հիմարների համար հասկանալի էին, թե ապակողմնորոշող էին և այլն, քննարկվում ա նշաններ կա՞ն, թե չկան, ոնց որ ասես՝ Երևանում հասարակական տրանսպորտը հանենք, քաղաքացիները ավելի ազատ ու վստահ կտեղաշարժվեն։ Կարող է՞ ասես սխալ է ։Ճ

----------

Quyr Qery (25.02.2020), Varzor (24.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

ժող, մի բան ինձ համար ակնհայտ է:
Նախորդ վարչակարգերի տարիներին իրականացված ՃԵ "կարգավորումը" միտված է եղել կերակրամանի շառավղի և պարունակության ավելացմանը, ոչ թե անվտանգ և կարգավորված երթևեկություն ունենալուն:
Ու ներկայումս համարյա ամբողջությամբ գործում է հենց էդ կոնտեքստից կատարված "կարգավորումը":
Անհրաժեշտ են նոր մշակումներ և ներդրումներ, որոնք իրականում բխելու են այլ դրդապատճառներից` ունեալ անվտանգ և կարգավորված երթևեկություն:

Բայց քանի դեռ դա չեն արել, պարտավոր ենք պահպանել գործող կարգավորումը, մանավանդ, որ մենք անկարգապահ, փնթի, լոպազ ու տգետ վարորդների պակաս չունենք:
Հակառակ դեպքում, ասենք նույնը կլինի, որ մեկն ասի "հիմարություն է ՀՀ-ում մարիխուանա վաճառելու արգելքը, դրա համար էլ ես այդ արգելք չեմ պահում և վաճառում եմ":

Ու ըստ էության ստացվում է, որ յուրովի համ Վիշապն է ճիշտ, համ էլ Աթեիստը` գործող կաննոները էշություն են և միտված են փող աշխատելուն, բայց էդ ամենը հիմնավոր ապացուցելու և փոփոխություններ առաջ քաշելու համար պեքտ է ձգտել հնարավորինս պահպանել կանոնները: Որ չպահպանենք, չենք էլ կարող իրատեսականորեն հասկանալ որն է էշություն, որը` ոչ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Բայց քանի դեռ դա չեն արել, պարտավոր ենք պահպանել գործող կարգավորումը, մանավանդ, որ մենք անկարգապահ, փնթի, լոպազ ու տգետ վարորդների պակաս չունենք:
> Հակառակ դեպքում, ասենք նույնը կլինի, որ մեկն ասի "հիմարություն է ՀՀ-ում մարիխուանա վաճառելու արգելքը, դրա համար էլ ես այդ արգելք չեմ պահում և վաճառում եմ":
> ․․․


Վերջին երկու տարվա մեջ մենակ հավայի արգելող նշաններ են հայտնվել՝ դրանց ենթարկվող վարորդների տեսադաշտից դուրս, ու վայթե կամերաներ ու տուգանքները արագ մուծելու, ծանուցում ստանալու կայքեր-կայֆեր։ Էդ «հինը պահպանենք, մինչև նորը ստեղծվի» հեքիաթի ժամկետն անցել է։

----------

Lion (25.02.2020), Quyr Qery (25.02.2020), Varzor (25.02.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վերջին երկու տարվա մեջ մենակ հավայի արգելող նշաններ են հայտնվել՝ դրանց ենթարկվող վարորդների տեսադաշտից դուրս, ու վայթե կամերաներ ու տուգանքները արագ մուծելու, ծանուցում ստանալու կայքեր-կայֆեր։ Էդ «հինը պահպանենք, մինչև նորը ստեղծվի» հեքիաթի ժամկետն անցել է։


Ահա, չի երևում, դրա համար խախտեց  :LOL: 

https://web.facebook.com/groups/tuga...0467809063380/

----------


## Varzor

> Վերջին երկու տարվա մեջ մենակ հավայի արգելող նշաններ են հայտնվել՝ դրանց ենթարկվող վարորդների տեսադաշտից դուրս, ու վայթե կամերաներ ու տուգանքները արագ մուծելու, ծանուցում ստանալու կայքեր-կայֆեր։ Էդ «հինը պահպանենք, մինչև նորը ստեղծվի» հեքիաթի ժամկետն անցել է։


Ապ, ճիշտ ես՝ հնուց եկած կերակրամանը դեռ շարունակում են։ Բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ չպիտի կանոնները պահպանվեն։ Ասածս ընդամենը դա է։
Ընդ որում էդ բոցը հենց էնա, որ կերակրամանը ոչ միայն պահում են, այլ նաև նպաստում դրա կենսունակությանը։ Մեկը հենց բողոքարկման "թանկացումը"։
Ներկայումս ըստ էության ոչ մի կոնկրետ գործողություն չի կատարվում ՃԵ իրապես կարգավորելու ուղղությամբ։ ԻՀԿ պատճառը պարզ է՝ դրա մեջ դեռ փող չեն բնում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ահա, չի երևում, դրա համար խախտեց 
> 
> https://web.facebook.com/groups/tuga...0467809063380/


Ջնջե են

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ջնջե են


Ափսոս։
Սենց նկարագրեմ, թե ինչ էր եղել։

Իրան վարորդ համարող մարդը մոտենում ա խաչմերուկին, որտեղ կողքից պարզ երևում ա նշանը, որով ցույց ա տրված, որ միայն աջ ա թույլատրվում։
Ինքը գնում ա ուղիղ, էդ ընթացքում այլ մեքենաներին հստակ խանգարելով։
Կամերան դա նկարել ա, բայց կամերայի ու ճանապարհային նշանի արանքը մի հատ էլ ստոլբա կա, ու նշանը ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈւԹՈւՄ ԼԱՎ ՉԻ ԵՐԵՎՈւՄ։ Փողոցում հստակ երևում ա, ինչը հաստատում ա նաև վարորդը։
Բայց ինքն ասում ա, քանի որ տեսանյութում չի երևում, օգնեք բողոքարկեմ։

----------

Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ափսոս։
> Սենց նկարագրեմ, թե ինչ էր եղել։
> 
> Իրան վարորդ համարող մարդը մոտենում ա խաչմերուկին, որտեղ կողքից պարզ երևում ա նշանը, որով ցույց ա տրված, որ միայն աջ ա թույլատրվում։
> Ինքը գնում ա ուղիղ, էդ ընթացքում այլ մեքենաներին հստակ խանգարելով։
> Կամերան դա նկարել ա, բայց կամերայի ու ճանապարհային նշանի արանքը մի հատ էլ ստոլբա կա, ու նշանը ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈւԹՈւՄ ԼԱՎ ՉԻ ԵՐԵՎՈւՄ։ Փողոցում հստակ երևում ա, ինչը հաստատում ա նաև վարորդը։
> Բայց ինքն ասում ա, քանի որ տեսանյութում չի երևում, օգնեք բողոքարկեմ։


Դե էդ արդեն դասական փրփուրներից կախվելն է  :LOL: 

Մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ էլ "զավեշտալի" դեպք պատահեց, երբ տաքսիով տուն էի վերադառնում: T-աձև խաչմերուկի էինք մոտենում, ճանապարհը զիջելու եռանկյունին կախած էր: Մեր դիալոգը.
Ես. - "ստեղից ձախ պիտի կգնաս": 
Էս հանճարս (մի 25-27 տարեկան), թե. - Ապեր, ստեղ ձախ կարելի ա?
Ես. -Արգելող նշան չկա:
Հանճար. -Բայց մեզանից առաջ մի 5-6 ավտո անցավ, բոլորն էլ աջ գնացին, երևի ձախ չկա:
Ես. -Բայց արգելող նշան չկա: Կարողա էս գլխիվայր կախված եռանկյունին խանգարում ա? (բզբզում եմ  :Smile:  )
Հանճար. -Դե էս նշանը նշանակումա, որ ստեղից ճամփեն բացվում-լենանումա, դրա համար էլ գլխի վրայա կախած
 :Lol2: 
Խաչմերուկից 100մ հետո իջա մեքենայից` արդեն վստահ չէի, որ նորմալ տուն կհասնեմ: Հենց թեկուզ ծիծաղից պայթելու պատճառով:
Ու նման հանճարը տաքսի է վարում, մարդկանց է տեղափոխում և "պատասխանատու" է ուղևորների անվտանգության համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կրկնվում ենք․




> Ես նորից փորձեմ բացատրել տեսակետս։ Նախ կարճ՝ զուտ միայն պատժամիջոցներով խնդիրը լուծելը ախմախագույն մոտեցում է, էս մոտավորապես՝ ոնց որ ասես ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր, որ 1 միլիոն մարդ ծրագրավորող դառնալու փոխարեն տաքսու շոֆեռ են, դրա համար էլ Հայաստանում տեխնոլոգիական հեղափոխություն չի լինում ու ասենք որպես խնդրի լուծում բռնես տաքսու շոֆեռների հարկերը բարձրացնես։ 
> 
> Էդ կամերաներով խախտում գրանցելն ու տուգանելը սեռժիկական թայֆայի հանճարեղ լուծումն էր անգրագետ ու անկիրթ ժողովդրի հաշվին մշտական կթու կով ունենալու։ Հիմա աջ ու ձախ չեն տուգանում (նոր իշխանությունները բարի են ։Ճ), բայց քանի որ երթևեկության պայմանները դեռևս չափազանց հեռու են մարդկայինից, ապա միևնույն ա «տավարների» հոսքի մեջ դրբի տակ ընկելու էն էլի լիքը քաղաքացի, որոնց դուք կարող եք անքթիծակ, անպատասխանատու ու էլի չգիտեմ ինչ անվանել… 
> Բայց մի հատ հարց տամ. իսկ կամերաներով ֆիքսված արագությունները, արգելող նշանները, գծանշումները սաղ քթի ծակով ե՞ն արված: 
> 
> Ես էդքան տեղյակ չեմ թե ինչի համար եմ տուգանվում, վարձույթով ավտո էի վերցնում Հերցից, որ ասում էին, եթե քեզ տուգանք գա, հետո քո քարտիցդ կքերենք, ու ամեն անգամ մի $20-30 քերում էին, ենթադրում եմ ինչ-որ կամերայի տակ մի քիչ արագ եմ անցել, կամ էլ ի՞նչ իմանամ, արժի՞ վստահել Հերցին։ Էս անգամ Քարավանից եմ վերցրել, որ ասեց, թե իբր ՃՈ-ն եթե խախտում արձանագրի, կուղարկի իմ Նահանգների հասցեյով։ Էս անգամ Արգավանդի վրա նկարվել եմ 72 կմ/ժ- համար, տեսնենք կգա՞, թե չէ։
> 
> Բայց էդ սաղ մի կողմ։ Էստեղ սկզբունքների հարց է։ Նախ մասսայական կամերաներ շարելու ու տուգանքներ խփելու համար պետությունը պիտի հազար տոկոս վստահ լինի, որ ամեն տեղ սուպեր տրամաբանական ու սուպեր հարմար պայմաններ ու կանոններ ա ապահովել։ Հակառակ դեպքում պատկերացրեք մի հատ պատկեր՝ կովերին ստիպում եք քայլել պարանի վրայով, կողքերը փշալարեր եք դնում, ու հենց աջ ու ձախ շեղվում են, ձաղկում եք փշերով ու ճիպոտով։ Ոնց էլ չլինի մի երկու տավար միլիոնի տակ կփորձե՞ն անցնել պարանի վրայով կամ կողքերով, կամ հենց ձեր վրայով։ Հայաստանում այ էս պատկերն ա։
> 
> ...

----------

Varzor (26.02.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Տեսնես էդ որ մի "հանճարի" մտքով է անցել կինո Հայրենիքի խաչմերուկը վերափոխել շրջանաձև երթևեկության:
կամ ընդհանրապես երթևեկությունից անտեղյակ մարդ է, կամ էլ եթե տեղյակ է` սադրիչ վնասատու է:

Հ.Գ.
"հանճարի" տեղը ավելի վատ էլ ուզում գրել, բայց դե քրիստոնյա ժողովուրդ ենք, 1700 տարի, բան ...

----------

Quyr Qery (07.05.2020)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ էդ կողմով անցել, դեռ փոսերն էլ լցրած չէին, հազիվ եմ հասկացել ինչ պիտի արվի ու ինչ ա կատարվում, ու առհասարակ, զզվացրեցին տարբեր փորձեր անելով տարբեր տեղերում՝ մեկ լուսացույց, մեկ էն ուռած ասֆալտներից, մեկ ոչ մի բան, նույն տեղում մեկ ամսվա կտրվածքով 7 բան են փոխում, էլի չեն հասկանում ինչն ա ճիշտը:

----------

Varzor (08.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տեսնես էդ որ մի "հանճարի" մտքով է անցել կինո Հայրենիքի խաչմերուկը վերափոխել շրջանաձև երթևեկության:
> կամ ընդհանրապես երթևեկությունից անտեղյակ մարդ է, կամ էլ եթե տեղյակ է` սադրիչ վնասատու է:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> "հանճարի" տեղը ավելի վատ էլ ուզում գրել, բայց դե քրիստոնյա ժողովուրդ ենք, 1700 տարի, բան ...


Հեծոյով մի քանի անգամ անցել եմ, ընտիր էր, բայց ցավոք, փոխանակ ապուշ վարորդներին պատժեն, համակերպվեցին դրանց գոյության հետ, ու հետ բերեցին սվետաֆոռը։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.05.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ էդ կողմով անցել, դեռ փոսերն էլ լցրած չէին, հազիվ եմ հասկացել ինչ պիտի արվի ու ինչ ա կատարվում, ու առհասարակ, զզվացրեցին տարբեր փորձեր անելով տարբեր տեղերում՝ մեկ լուսացույց, մեկ էն ուռած ասֆալտներից, մեկ ոչ մի բան, նույն տեղում մեկ ամսվա կտրվածքով 7 բան են փոխում, էլի չեն հասկանում ինչն ա ճիշտը:


Կալցավոն սաղ աշխարհում տրաֆիկի բեռնաթափման ամենափորձված ու լավ աշխատող միջոցներից ա։ Բայց մեր մոտ, ոնց որ միշտ, արագի մեջ կալցավոն մտցրեցին, էն պարագայում երբ վարորդների մեծ մասը խաբար չի, թե էտ անտերը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Դրա համար էլ բառդակ ստացվեց։ 

Ու վաբշե, բիլբորդներին ու ՏՎ-ով «մեր մեծերը» «օջախ-ընտանիք-քավոր» «թանգարան բաց երկնքի տակ» ռաբիզությունները որ թարգեն ու նորմալ բացատրական գովազդ ու ռոլիկներ պատվիրի քաղաքապետարանը, երևի հազար անգամ ավելի օգտակար կլինի։ Թե չէ, առավոտը հելնում ես ու սյուրպրիզ․ եքա խաչմերուկը կալցավոյա դառել, մի հատ էլ մեջտեղը ոչխար գայիշնիկ, որը մենակ կարում ա անիմաստ շվցնի ․․․ մինչև թոքերի հոգնելը։

----------

Freeman (07.05.2020), Varzor (08.05.2020), Աթեիստ (07.05.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Կալցավոն սաղ աշխարհում տրաֆիկի բեռնաթափման ամենափորձված ու լավ աշխատող միջոցներից ա։ Բայց մեր մոտ, ոնց որ միշտ, արագի մեջ կալցավոն մտցրեցին, էն պարագայում երբ վարորդների մեծ մասը խաբար չի, թե էտ անտերը ոնց ա աշխատում։ Դրա համար էլ բառդակ ստացվեց։ 
> 
> Ու վաբշե, բիլբորդներին ու ՏՎ-ով «մեր մեծերը» «օջախ-ընտանիք-քավոր» «թանգարան բաց երկնքի տակ» ռաբիզությունները որ թարգեն ու նորմալ բացատրական գովազդ ու ռոլիկներ պատվիրի քաղաքապետարանը, երևի հազար անգամ ավելի օգտակար կլինի։ Թե չէ, առավոտը հելնում ես ու սյուրպրիզ․ եքա խաչմերուկը կալցավոյա դառել, մի հատ էլ մեջտեղը ոչխար գայիշնիկ, որը մենակ կարում ա անիմաստ շվցնի ․․․ մինչև թոքերի հոգնելը։


Զուտ մեքենաների հոսքի և երկրաչափության տեսանկյունից էդ կետում շրջանաձև երթևեկությունը տխմար լուծում է: Ու տրիվիալ բացտարություն ունի` շրջանաձև երթևեկության մեջ են մտնում խաչաձև 10 գոտուց, այսինքն մեկ ուղղությամբ առվազն 4 գոտուց, բայց շրջանաձև հատվածում ընդամենը երկու գոտի է: Ոնց ուզում ես սկազմակերպիր` խցանում է լինելու, նույնսկ ոչ պիկ ժամերին:

ՄԻ պահ ենթադրենք, որ ճիշտ են արել և բեռնաթափվելու է` անցումն արագ է կատարվելու և կուտակումներ չեն լինելու, բայց էդ խաչմերուկն ինչքան արագ անցնեն, այդքան այդ մեծ հոսքը հասնելու է հաջորդ խաչմերուկներին: Բա էդ կետերում ինչ են անելու?

Իսկ ես հակված եմ մտածել, որ քո ասած կալցավոյի կենտրոնական հատվածն ինչ-որ նպատակով օտագործվելու է: Ասենք` ախմախ գովազդային բիլբորդեր դնելով քաղաքային բյուջե լցնելու  :Dntknw:

----------


## Varzor

> Հեծոյով մի քանի անգամ անցել եմ, ընտիր էր, բայց ցավոք, փոխանակ ապուշ վարորդներին պատժեն, համակերպվեցին դրանց գոյության հետ, ու հետ բերեցին սվետաֆոռը։


Մենակ վարորդները չեն ապուշ` մինչև 10-ը հաշվել էր պետք, նոր փոփոխություններ կատարել:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ էդ կողմով անցել, դեռ փոսերն էլ լցրած չէին, հազիվ եմ հասկացել ինչ պիտի արվի ու ինչ ա կատարվում, ու առհասարակ, զզվացրեցին տարբեր փորձեր անելով տարբեր տեղերում՝ մեկ լուսացույց, մեկ էն ուռած ասֆալտներից, մեկ ոչ մի բան, նույն տեղում մեկ ամսվա կտրվածքով 7 բան են փոխում, էլի չեն հասկանում ինչն ա ճիշտը:


Ու չեն էլ հասկանա, քանի որ գործով մասնագետները չեն զբաղվում: Ակնհայտ է, որ նման որոշում կայացնողները նախկինում այդ հատվածով երևի չեն էլ երթևեկել:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց մեր մոտ, ոնց որ միշտ, արագի մեջ կալցավոն մտցրեցին, էն պարագայում երբ վարորդների մեծ մասը խաբար չի, թե էտ անտերը ոնց ա աշխատում։


Մեղայաստծու..
Կալցեվո մտնել ու դուրս գալու կանոնները չիդե՞ն:
Պռավի համար հարցաշարերում էլ չկա՞..

----------


## Varzor

> Մեղայաստծու..
> Կալցեվո մտնել ու դուրս գալու կանոնները չիդե՞ն:
> Պռավի համար հարցաշարերում էլ չկա՞..


Ապեր, դու ոնց որ շատ էս կտրվել մեր իրականությունից:
Կանոններն իմանալու և տուգանելու համար են, ոչ թե պահպանելու  :Tongue:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր, դու ոնց որ շատ էս կտրվել մեր իրականությունից:
> Կանոններն իմանալու և տուգանելու համար են, ոչ թե պահպանելու


Հա դե, իմանալով խախտում անելն ուրիշ ա ))
Նենց չի, որ ստեղ սաղ չոտկի պահում են:

Բայց դե վաբշե չիմանալն ուրիշ ա..
Կամ, ավելի վատ, ոչ իմանալ, ոչ էլ՝ քթի ծակ ունենալ..

----------


## Varzor

> Հա դե, իմանալով խախտում անելն ուրիշ ա ))
> Նենց չի, որ ստեղ սաղ չոտկի պահում են:
> 
> Բայց դե վաբշե չիմանալն ուրիշ ա..
> Կամ, ավելի վատ, ոչ իմանալ, ոչ էլ՝ քթի ծակ ունենալ..


Նշածդ վերջին երկու կատեգորիան հիրավի ենթակա են զրկվելու վարորդական իրավունքից:

----------


## Varzor

Վերջապես երկար "սպասված" մոտեցումը կիրառելու հնարավորություն․
Այսուհետ կարելի է բջջային հավելվածով նկարել ՃՈ կանոնների խախտումը. Վարչապետն առաջարկեց ներառել նաեւ դիմակ չկրելու դեպքը։


Հ․Գ․
Դե ձեռի հետ էլ դիմակների հարցը կլուծեն, բայց սա ուրիշ թեմայի նյութ է

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վերջապես երկար "սպասված" մոտեցումը կիրառելու հնարավորություն․
> Այսուհետ կարելի է բջջային հավելվածով նկարել ՃՈ կանոնների խախտումը. Վարչապետն առաջարկեց ներառել նաեւ դիմակ չկրելու դեպքը։
> 
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Դե ձեռի հետ էլ դիմակների հարցը կլուծեն, բայց սա ուրիշ թեմայի նյութ է


Էսօր կառավարության նիստում սրա քննարկումն էլ, ու 2 տխուր փաստ արձանագրեցի։
1. նոր ոստիկանապետը ոչ նախագծին նորմալ ծանոթ ա, ոչ էլ նորմալ կարդալ ա կարում։
2. Նիկոլը չի հասկանում, թե ինչի համար ա էս հավելվածը (հուշեմ՝ ՃԵԿ խախտումներն արձանագրելու), ներկաներից ոչ մեկն էլ ռիսկ չարեց բացատրի։

Դիմակ չկրելը ՃԵԿ խախտում չի, ու չպտի էդ վիդեոն գնա ՃՈ։
Իսկ մյուս տարի, երբ պարեկային ծառայությունը կգործի, ու տուգանողը մի մարմին կլինի, էդ դիմակների պահանջն էլ չի գործի։

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բա էդ հավելվածն ու՞ր ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բա էդ հավելվածն ու՞ր ա:


Հըլը պատրաստ չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հըլը պատրաստ չի։


Հաաաա, այսինքն դեռ ջեբ են տռում  :Jpit: )

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բյուրոկրատիա։

Ներքին ինֆո. ԱԺ-ից հետո որոշ մանր ճշգրտումներ են եղել (օրինակ՝ թե նկարողը նույն մեքենային ամսեկան ու տարեկան քանի անգամ իրավունք ունի նկարի, սարքին ամիսը 3, տարին 30), ֆռացել են բոլոր նախարարություններով ու տեսչություններով, էլի ուղղումներ, շտկումներ, այ էդ վերջնականը նոր երեկ հաստատեցին։

Բյուջեն էլ ա արդեն հաստատված, ծրագրի ինտերֆեյսն ու սերվերի պարամետրերն էլ։

----------

Գաղթական (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Էսօր կառավարության նիստում սրա քննարկումն էլ, ու 2 տխուր փաստ արձանագրեցի։
> 1. նոր ոստիկանապետը ոչ նախագծին նորմալ ծանոթ ա, ոչ էլ նորմալ կարդալ ա կարում։
> 2. Նիկոլը չի հասկանում, թե ինչի համար ա էս հավելվածը (հուշեմ՝ ՃԵԿ խախտումներն արձանագրելու), ներկաներից ոչ մեկն էլ ռիսկ չարեց բացատրի։
> 
> Դիմակ չկրելը ՃԵԿ խախտում չի, ու չպտի էդ վիդեոն գնա ՃՈ։
> Իսկ մյուս տարի, երբ պարեկային ծառայությունը կգործի, ու տուգանողը մի մարմին կլինի, էդ դիմակների պահանջն էլ չի գործի։


Ցավոք միանում եմ, հատկապես 2-րդ կետով: եվ իրոք ցավով պետք է նշել, որ ներկաներից և ոչ մեկը ռիսկ չարեց խոսել: Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, հավելվածով պետք է ֆիքսվեն տրանսպորտային միջոցի «արտաքին» խախտումները, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում վերջինիս ներսում, որը մեր իրավական պրակտիկայի համաձայն հավասարեցվում է բնակարանին: Պարզագույն, թույլ անորակ, ստրկամիտ քննարկումներ, ահա և ցավալի ճշմարտությունը...

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Բյուրոկրատիա։
> 
> Ներքին ինֆո. ԱԺ-ից հետո որոշ մանր ճշգրտումներ են եղել (օրինակ՝ թե նկարողը նույն մեքենային ամսեկան ու տարեկան քանի անգամ իրավունք ունի նկարի, սարքին ամիսը 3, տարին 30), ֆռացել են բոլոր նախարարություններով ու տեսչություններով, էլի ուղղումներ, շտկումներ, այ էդ վերջնականը նոր երեկ հաստատեցին։
> 
> Բյուջեն էլ ա արդեն հաստատված, ծրագրի ինտերֆեյսն ու սերվերի պարամետրերն էլ։


Փաստորեն ամսվա մեջ չորրորդ խախտման ժամանակ մարդու չի կարա սպանի էդ վարորդը։  Տրամաբանական ա

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, հավելվածով պետք է ֆիքսվեն տրանսպորտային միջոցի «արտաքին» խախտումները, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում վերջինիս ներսում, որը մեր իրավական պրակտիկայի համաձայն հավասարեցվում է բնակարանին:


Այսինքն եթե մեքենայի ներսում ամրագոտին գցված չի կամ ասենք վարորդն ընթացքի ժամանակ ֆբ-ում քոմենթ ա գրում, չի կարո՞ղ ֆիքսվել:

Հ.Գ. Լո՞ւրջ մեքենան ու ավտոտնակը հավասարեցված են տանը, թե՞ էն գեներալը դուրս էր տալիս:

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Այսինքն եթե մեքենայի ներսում ամրագոտին գցված չի կամ ասենք վարորդն ընթացքի ժամանակ ֆբ-ում քոմենթ ա գրում, չի կարո՞ղ ֆիքսվել:


Մեր օրենսդրական և իրավական պրակտիկան թույլ չի տալիս նկարահանել մեքենայի սալոնը: Կառավարության նիստում, ցավոք, այս նրբությունը անուշադրության մատնվեց: Ուղղակի, կրկնեմ, խնդիրն այն է, որ դա հստակորեն սահմանված չէ և պետական ու դատական մարմինները գործում են ըստ պրակտիկայի և տրամաբանական անալոգիայի: Տես ներքևում:




> Հ.Գ. Լո՞ւրջ մեքենան ու ավտոտնակը հավասարեցված են տանը, թե՞ էն գեներալը դուրս էր տալիս:


Գնդապետը ճիշտ էր և Դանիելն էլ ճիշտ արեց, որ առաջ չգնաց: Ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ընդհանուր մակարդակում կոնկրետ ավտոտնակի և մեքենայի սալոնի մասին չի խոսվում: Դրանց մասին խոսվում է իրավունքի առանձին ճյուղում, օրինակ քրեական դատավարությունում, ինչ որ տեղ ինչն էլ հիմք ընդունելով մեր իրավական պրակտիկան մեքենայի սալոնը, ինչպես նաև տանը կից ավտոտնակը համարում է բնակարան: Օրինակ, ՀՀ քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքի 6-րդ հոդվածի 46-րդ կետի համաձայն.

_46) բնակարան` շենք կամ շինություն, որը մշտապես կամ ժամանակավորապես օգտագործվում է որոշակի անձի կամ անձանց բնակության համար, այդ թվում` սեփական կամ վարձակալած բնակարանը, այգետնակը, հյուրանոցային համարը, նավախցիկը, գնացքի ճամփորդախցիկը, համապատասխանաբար նրանց անմիջական հարող ծածկապատշգամբները, սանդղավանդակները, վերնասրահները, պատշգամբները, ընդհանուր օգտագործման տարածքը, ինչպես նաև դրանց այլ բաղկացուցիչ մասերը, որոնք օգտագործվում են հանգստի, գույքը պահելու, ինչպես նաև որոշակի անձի կամ անձանց այլ պահանջմունքները բավարարելու համար, բնակելի շինության նկուղը և ձեղնահարկը: «Բնակարան» հասկացությունն իր մեջ ընդգրկում է նաև մասնավոր ավտոմեքենան, գետային կամ ծովային նավը, ինչպես նաև ծառայողական անձնական աշխատասենյակը և ավտոմեքենան, արվեստանոցը._ 

Այսինքն՝ քրդատում ավտոտնակը, որպես գույքը պահելու համար ընդհանուր օգտագործման տարածք, հավասարեցվում է «բնակարան»-ին: Ուղղակի կրկին ասեմ, խնդիրը իրավունքի ճյուղի մեջ է՝ քրդատն իր հասկացություններն է սահմանում *միայն իր համար*, իր սահմանած հասկացությունները չեն կարող կիրառվել իրավունքի այլ ճյուղերի կողմից, իսկ գնդապետի ու Դանիելի պահով գործում էր իրավունքի այլ ճյուղ՝ վարչարարություն ու այն ապահովող վարչական իրավունք, իսկ այնտեղ չկա սահմանված ոչ միայն «բնակարան» հասկացությունը, այլև «գույքը պահելու համար ընդհանուր պգտագործման տարածք» հասկացությունը: Երրորդ կողմից՝ ավտոտնակը հանրային տարածք չէ և այս առումով Դանիելը արդեն սխալվում էր և ճիշտ էր գնդապետը:

Սա մեր օրենսդրության անորոշության, անսիստեմության հազարավոր օրինակներից մեկն է, մի զարմացեք, նման բաներ շատ կան...

----------

Tiger29 (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Հայկօ (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Փաստորեն ամսվա մեջ չորրորդ խախտման ժամանակ մարդու չի կարա սպանի էդ վարորդը։  Տրամաբանական ա


Ասում ուրիշի հեռախոսով նկարի  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Նայեք՝ մեր ՃՈ իրավիճակային, իրավակիրառ և դատական պրակտիկայի *աբսուրդը*: Բոլոր մտածող մարդկանց կոչ եմ անում ուղղակի քննարկել այս իրավիճակը, եթե այն ձեզ հետ լիներ, ինչ կանեիք:

1. Տուգանվել է սլաքով ցույց տրված ամենագնացը,
2. տուգանվել է «կանգառ է կատարել «Կանգառն արգելվում է» ճանապարհային նշանի ազդման գոտում» ձևակերպումով, 
3. որպես խախտված իրավանորմ նշված է «ՀՀ կառավարության 2007 թվականի հունիսի 28-ի 955-Ն որոշման Հավելված N 1-ի Ձև N 1-ի 3.27. «Կանգառն արգելվում է» ճանապարհային նշան»
4.  «Կանգառն արգելվում է» ճանապարհային նշանի տակ դրված են, պարզ ասած, «երկկողմանի սլաքներ»՝ նշանի ազդման գոտի,
5. Ըստ 4-րդ կետի տրամաբանության՝ ամենագնացը կանգնած է սխալ, քանի որ կանգնած է «Կանգառն արգելվում է» ճանապարհային նշան»-ից հետո, նշան, որի տակ կա «երկկողմանի սլաքներ»՝ նշանի ազդման գոտի, նշանը, այսինքն՝ «ազդման գոտու վերջ» նշանը չկա,
6. Ամենագնացից առաջ մի քանի մեքենաների կողքին՝ ձախ կողմում, կան կարմիր գծեր գծանշաններ, այսինքն, «Կանգառն արգելվում է» ճանապարհային նշան»-ի ազդման գոտում կան կարմիր գծեր, դրանց մի մասը ենթադրաբար երևում են ամենագնացի դիմացի անվից ձախ, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ այդ հատվածում թույլատրվում է կանգնել,
7. Մեր կողմից դիտարկվող, տուգանված ամենագնացը կանգնած է «Կանգառն արգելվում է» ճանապարհային նշան»-ի ազդման գոտում, իրենից ձախ մեքենայի հիմնական մասում չեն երևում կարմիր գծեր, բայց մեծ հավանականությամբ դրանք կան, ամենագնացի ձախ անվից ձախ դրանք մեծ հավանականությամբ կան, իսկ ավելի առաջ կարմիր գծերն ավելի պարզ են երևում,
8. Ամենագնացի վարորդը տուգանվել է 5.000 դրամ,
9. Սահմանվել է դատարան դիմելու համար 4.000 դրամ տուրք,
10. Կան դեպքեր, երբ դատարանը այս ամենը հաշվի է առել հօգուտ վարորդի, կան դեպքերի, ոչ հաշվի չի առել:

Հիմա

*Դիմե՞լ դատարան, թե՞ չդիմել...* 

Սա է հարցը:

Ու սա ինչու գրեցի՝ այ երբ մյուս անգամ կխոսեք «մաքուր եվրոպական դեպքերից», հիշեք, որ եվրոպաներում սենց բաներ չեն լինում, իսկ մեր տուգանքների 10-ից 4-ն նման վիճահարույց վիճակներում է:

Ասեք, ի՞նչ անենք, այս վիճահարույց իրավիճակում հանուն 5.000 դրամը փրկելու ռիսկի ենթարկե՞նք 4.000 դրամ + 1.000 դրամի կարգի փոստային ծախս, թե՞... թողնենք պետությունը շարունակի այ սենց վիճահարույց իրավիճակներում փող կլպելու արատավոր պրակտիկան: Ասեք, *Աթեիստ* ջան, դու էլ ասա...

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հասարակ դեպք կա։
Կա ՃԵԿ խախտում, որը փորձում են արդարացնել քաղաքապետարանի կարմիր գծեր գծողի տգիտությամբ։

Թե ես ես էլ կարամ բերեմ ուզածս տեղը, որտեղ դեղին գիծ ա քաշած, մի հատ էլ կարմիր ուղղանկյուն գծեմ, ու կանգնեմ, անունը դնեմ, որ կարմիր գծերի մեջ եմ։
Կարմիր գիծը ՃԵԿ-ով սահմանված նշան չի, ՃԵԿ-ին հակասող բան չի կարա թույլատրի։

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Արէա (12.06.2020), Արշակ (12.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ու սա ինչու գրեցի՝ այ երբ մյուս անգամ կխոսեք «մաքուր եվրոպական դեպքերից», հիշեք, որ եվրոպաներում սենց բաներ չեն լինում, իսկ մեր տուգանքների 10-ից 4-ն նման վիճահարույց վիճակներում է:


Կլինի Եվրոպաներում չապրած լինելով, սենց պնդումներ չանե՞ս։ 
Օրինակ՝ https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...=1#post2585863

Կյանքիս կեսը մի քանի ամիս գնաց մինչև պրծա դրանից։ ՈՒ մարդկանց մեծ մասը խելոք մուծում ա, որտև զահլա ու ժամանակ չունեն քաշքշուկների հետևից ընկնելու։ ՈՒմ ասում եմ զարմանում են, որ գնացել եմ դատի։ ՈՒ հիմա, որ հետ եմ նայում թե ինչքան ժամանակ ու ներվ ծախսեցի դրա վրա մի տեսակ ափոսս գալիս ա։ Մյուս անգամ երկա՜ր կմտածեմ ինչ անեմ։

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Հասարակ դեպք կա։
> Կա ՃԵԿ խախտում, որը փորձում են արդարացնել քաղաքապետարանի կարմիր գծեր գծողի տգիտությամբ։
> 
> Թե ես ես էլ կարամ բերեմ ուզածս տեղը, որտեղ դեղին գիծ ա քաշած, մի հատ էլ կարմիր ուղղանկյուն գծեմ, ու կանգնեմ, անունը դնեմ, որ կարմիր գծերի մեջ եմ։
> Կարմիր գիծը ՃԵԿ-ով սահմանված նշան չի, ՃԵԿ-ին հակասող բան չի կարա թույլատրի։


Այսինքն՝ ընդունում ես, որ վարչական մեկ մարմինը հակասել է մյուսին և անձին գցել է թյուրիմացության մեջ, բայց պնդում ես նաև, որ այդ պայմաններում արդար է քաղաքացուն տուգանելը: Այո՞:




> Կլինի Եվրոպաներում չապրած լինելով, սենց պնդումներ չանե՞ս։ 
> Օրինակ՝ https://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/...=1#post2585863
> 
> Կյանքիս կեսը մի քանի ամիս գնաց մինչև պրծա դրանից։ ՈՒ մարդկանց մեծ մասը խելոք մուծում ա, որտև զահլա ու ժամանակ չունեն քաշքշուկների հետևից ընկնելու։ ՈՒմ ասում եմ զարմանում են, որ գնացել եմ դատի։ ՈՒ հիմա, որ հետ եմ նայում թե ինչքան ժամանակ ու ներվ ծախսեցի դրա վրա մի տեսակ ափոսս գալիս ա։ Մյուս անգամ երկա՜ր կմտածեմ ինչ անեմ։


Ուրեմն ավելի վատ: Ձեր եվրոպաներում ուրեմն ավելի խորամանկ են կլպում... ուղղակի...: Ի դեպ, հնարավոր չէ՞, որ ինչ որ կանոն կա, որ, անկախ նրանից, մուծել ես, թե չէ, պետք է թուղթը երևացող դնես: Դու չես դրել, այդ կանոնը խախտել ես, ահա և տուգանվել ես...

----------


## Արշակ

Աթեիստի ասածը հլը մի կողմ, որ կարմիր գիծը նշանները հեչ չի անում․ եկել անուղեղ եզի պես կանգնել ա հետիոտնի ճամփեն բլոկել ա ու հլը հուզվում ա, որ տուգանում են ու «բան չի փոխվե՞լ»։ Ու դու էլ քո փայ մի քանի կոպեկը կլպելու համար փորձում ես արդարացնես։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Այսինքն՝ ընդունում ես, որ վարչական մեկ մարմինը հակասել է մյուսին և անձին գցել է թյուրիմացության մեջ, բայց պնդում ես նաև, որ այդ պայմաններում արդար է քաղաքացուն տուգանելը: Այո՞:

----------


## Արշակ

> Այսինքն՝ ընդունում ես, որ վարչական մեկ մարմինը հակասել է մյուսին և անձին գցել է թյուրիմացության մեջ, բայց պնդում ես նաև, որ այդ պայմաններում արդար է քաղաքացուն տուգանելը: Այո՞:


Ընդունում եմ, որ քթի մինիմալ ծակ չունեցող, մնացած մարդկանց վրա թքած ունեցող անուղեղ եզին վարորդական իրավունք տվող վարչական մարմինը «հակասել  ա» մյուս՝ տուգանող մարմնին։ Գոհ ե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Վերջի հետ համաձայն եմ: Հիմա հաջորդ հարցը՝ 4.000 + դրամը ռիսկ անել, դատարան գնա՞լ, թե գլուխը կախ մուծել:

----------


## Արշակ

> Վերջի հետ համաձայն եմ: Հիմա հաջորդ հարցը՝ 4.000 + դրամը ռիսկ անել, դատարան գնա՞լ, թե գլուխը կախ մուծել:


Եթե եզություն ես արել, ապա գլուխը կախ պիտի մուծես, բա ինչ պիտի անես։ Բայց եթե եզ լինելն ա կյանքիդ իմաստը՝ կարաս մինչև վերջ քյալլա տաս։ Բայց մեկ ա, եզերի իշխանության դարաշրջանը անցել ա․ եզերը վերացող տեսակ են․ էսօր կարող ա հաջողացնես կրուտիտ լինես, բայց էվոլուցիան իր գործն ի վերջո անում ա  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (22.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստի ասածը հլը մի կողմ, որ կարմիր գիծը նշանները հեչ չի անում․ եկել անուղեղ եզի պես կանգնել ա հետիոտնի ճամփեն բլոկել ա ու հլը հուզվում ա, որ տուգանում են ու «բան չի փոխվե՞լ»։ Ու դու էլ քո փայ մի քանի կոպեկը կլպելու համար փորձում ես արդարացնես։


Նայի, ՃԵԿ նշաններն ու գծանշումները շարում ա ՃՈ-ն (իհարկե քաղաքապետարանի հետ համաձայնեցված), իսկ կարմիր գծերը՝ քաղաքապետարանը։
Ես քաղաքում տեսել եմ կարմիր գծեր, որոնք հակասում էին ՃԵԿ-ին, օրինակ խաչմերուկից առաջ դիստանցիան պահած չի։

Վատն էն ա, որ եթե վարորդը բողոքում ա, որ իրան ըտեղ տուգանել են, վերադասը իրա կողմն ա բռնում։ Ասում ա, հա դե մարդը չի կողմնորոշվել, թե որն ա ճիշտ։
Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ ՃԵԿ-ում կարմիր գիծ հասկացություն չկա, որը ըստ իրանց սպիտակ գծի նման թույլ ա տալիս կայանել։

Այսինքն մի եզը բերում եզ-եզ արգելված տեղերում կարմիր գծեր ա քաշում, մյուս եզը ընտեղ կանգնում ա, երրորդ եզը տուգանում ա, չորրորդը՝ չեղարկում։
Երրորդն էլ եզ ա, որտև շատ լավ գիտի, որ իրա գրածը փաստացի վերադասը սխալ ա հանում, բայց ոչ գնում ա հասկանա ինչում ա սխալ, ոչ փորձում ա ուղղի դա, այլ նույն ձևի շարունակում ա ժամանակ, ռեսուրս ու վարորդների նյարդները ուտել։

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Quyr Qery (22.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Արշակ (12.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

> Եթե եզություն ես արել, ապա գլուխը կախ պիտի մուծես, բա ինչ պիտի անես։ Բայց եթե եզ լինելն ա կյանքիդ իմաստը՝ կարաս մինչև վերջ քյալլա տաս։ Բայց մեկ ա, եզերի իշխանության դարաշրջանը անցել ա․ եզերը վերացող տեսակ են․ էսօր կարող ա հաջողացնես կրուտիտ լինես, բայց էվոլուցիան իր գործն ի վերջո անում ա


Ապեր, արդեն ասացի, *Աթեիստն* էլ հաստատեց, որ կա երկու վարչական մարմինների գործողությունների հակասություն: Դու դա համառորեն չես ուզում նկատել, սխալ է իրավաբանության մեջ նման բաները նկատել չտալը:

Ի դեպ, վարորդի մասին՝ դու համառորեն իրեն վիրավորում ես, ակնհայտորեն ելնելով այն կարծրատիպից, թե «_ջիպի վարորդը հաստավիզ տղամարդ մեկն է_», բայց ասեմ՝ այդ վարորդը ինձ շատ մոտիկ մի վերին աստիճան կրթված, ընտիր բժիշկ մի *կին է*, իսկ քո այդ կոպիտ կարծիքը եթե չասեմ խոցում, համենայն դեպս բավականին անհաճո է ինձ: 

Դու գիտես, ապեր, չեմ բողոքում անանուն քո այս կոպտությունից, ուղղակի հաշվի առ, էլի, որ, թեկուզ վիրտուալ ենք շփվում, բայց այդ կոպիտ տոնդ հեչ տեղին չէ: Սա, այնպես, ուղղակի ապագայի համար որ հաշվի առնեիր, լավ կլիներ, սոց. ցանցերում աշխատենք չխոցել միմյանց և զգույշ գրենք...  :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (13.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապեր, արդեն ասացի, *Աթեիստն* էլ հաստատեց, որ կա երկու վարչական մարմինների գործողությունների հակասություն: Դու դա համառորեն չես ուզում նկատել, սխալ է իրավաբանության մեջ նման բաները նկատել չտալը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, վարորդի մասին՝ դու համառորեն իրեն վիրավորում ես, ակնհայտորեն ելնելով այն կարծրատիպից, թե «_ջիպի վարորդը հաստավիզ տղամարդ մեկն է_», բայց ասեմ՝ այդ վարորդը ինձ շատ մոտիկ մի վերին աստիճան կրթված, ընտիր բժիշկ մի *կին է*, իսկ քո այդ կոպիտ կարծիքը եթե չասեմ խոցում, համենայն դեպս բավականին անհաճո է ինձ: 
> 
> Դու գիտես, ապեր, չեմ բողոքում անանուն քո այս կոպտությունից, ուղղակի հաշվի առ, էլի, որ, թեկուզ վիրտուալ ենք շփվում, բայց այդ կոպիտ տոնդ հեչ տեղին չէ: Սա, այնպես, ուղղակի ապագայի համար որ հաշվի առնեիր, լավ կլիներ, սոց. ցանցերում աշխատենք չխոցել միմյանց և զգույշ գրենք...


Լիոն ջան, եղբայր, նենց չի որ նպատակս քեզ վիրավորելն ա․ բայց կարա՞ս ինձ բացատրես․ ի՞նչ տրամաբանությամբ ա մարդը գնացել ու հետիոտնի ճամփեն լենքով փակել։ Կարա՞ էդ ուրիշ բացատրություն ունենա, քան խորապես թքած ունենալ մնացած մարդկանց վրա։ ՈՒ չէ, ես չեմ ենթադրում որ հաստավիզ տղամարդ ա։ Վզի հաստությունն ու սեռը ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Որ կրթված բժիշկ ա ուրեմն կարա գա վրեքս քշի, ասենք օկ ա՞։
էն որ եթե կարմիր գծանշման ու երթևեկության նշանների մեջ հակասություն կա, էդ պետք ա շտկել, դրանում վիճելու հարց չկա, բայց երթևեկության նշանների ու ընդհանրապես օրենքների իմաստը մարդկանց հավայի տանջելը չի, չէ՞, մարդկանց կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար ա, օրենքները ճիշտ ու սխալ վարվելու մեջ հեշտ կողմնորոշվելու համար են։ 
Հիմա եթե մարդը ակնհայտորեն խախտել ա հենց դեմը դրած նշանի ցուցումը ու գնացել կանգնել ա հետիոտնի ճամփի դեմը բլոկ ա արել, ապա *ակնհայտորեն* սխալ ա վարվել չէ՞։ Հիմա իրան ասում են էդ սխալիդ համար պիտի տուգանվես, դուք ուզում եք ինչ–որ լազեյկա գտնեք տուգանքից խուսափելու համար ու հլը մուննաթ էլ էք գալիս, թե բա «բան չի փոխվել»։ Հա, գիտեմ որ կոպիտ եմ գրում, որովհետև դու պիտի ամաչես սենց դեպքը արդարացնել։ Սենց բան անողը պիտի գլուխը կախ գնա տուգանքը մուծի, ոչ թե հոխորտա, թե «բան չի փոխվել»։ Բան փոխվելու համար քո փայ կարաս քաղաքապետարանին դիմես, որ էսինչ տեղում կարմիր գիծը հակասում ա ՃՏ նշաններին, էկեք փոխեք։ Ոչ թե փորձես շուստրավատ լինեսով օգտվել անկատար համակարգից։ Էդ սեփական երկիրը ու ժողովրդին սիրող մարդու մոտեցում չի։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասեք, ի՞նչ անենք, այս վիճահարույց իրավիճակում հանուն 5.000 դրամը փրկելու ռիսկի ենթարկե՞նք 4.000 դրամ + 1.000 դրամի կարգի փոստային ծախս, թե՞... թողնենք պետությունը շարունակի այ սենց վիճահարույց իրավիճակներում փող կլպելու արատավոր պրակտիկան: Ասեք, *Աթեիստ* ջան, դու էլ ասա...


Ապեր, ինձ թվում ա, ճիշտը էն ա, որ դու, որպես իրավունքից լավ հասկացող մարդ, վիզ դրած հայրենիքին օգնես։ Ասենք, սենց դեպքերում ամեն ձև հարցը բարձրացնես քաղաքապետարանում, ՃՈ-ում ու այլ տեղերում, էնքաաաաան, մինչև գան էտ իրար հակասող իրավիճակը շտկեն։ Էտ ընթացքում կարաս համ քաղապետարանի համ ՃԷ-ի երեսին ուզածիդ չափ թքես, նվաստացնես, վրեքը մուննաթ գաս։ Մեկը ես կասեմ, հալալ ա։ 

Բայց էտ վարորդի իրավունքները պաշտպանելը, ուզում ա տուգանքը 200 դրամ լինի, ուզում 200 հազար դրամ, չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ ինքը ակնհայտ էկել ա, ու հակասկան իրավիճակից ուզում ա շուստրիություն անելով  օգտվի։ Դու էլ ուզում ես իրան օգնես, որ մյուս անգամ էլ նույ բանը անի ու սաղիս էշի տեղ դնի ու խանգարի իրա հիմար պառկովկով։ 

Ես էլի եմ ասել, եթե տուգանվելու ցանկություն չունես, դաժե մեր հակասական օրենքներով ու նծաններով չես տուգանվի։ Ես 27 տարի ա ավտո եմ քշում, ու վերջին երկուտարվա իմ պռակտիկան ցույց ա տալիս, որ տոիգանվում նրանք ովքեր վիզ դրած ուզում են տուգանվեն։ Ու էտ տուգանվողները ամեն ձև թոքած ունեն իմ նման քշողների վրա, օրենքի վրա թքած ունենալը դեռ ջհանդամին։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Արշակ (13.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, Արշակ ջան, անընդհատ ասում ես «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»: Հնարավոր է ես մի բան չգիտեմ, իհարկե բացառված չէ, բայց մի հատ կասե՞ս, խոսքն ի՞նչ «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»ի մասին է և ո՞րն է խախտման իրավական հիմքը: Վարորդի պահով ասեմ՝ ՃԵ կանոններով թույլատրվում է մեքենան կանգնեցնել ճանապարհի աջ հատվածում՝ երթևեկելի մասի եզրին զուգահեռ: Իր հերթին, Երևանի ավագանու որոշմամբ կան «կարմիր գծեր» հասկացությունը, մարդը դա տեսել, մեքենան կայանել է դրանց մոտ:

Այսինքն՝ վարչական մարմինները հակասական վարչարարություն են արել, իսկ այդ դեպքում, ընդհանուր կանոն է, անձը չպետք է տուժվի և անձն իրավունք ունի առաջնորդվել իր համար ամենանպաստավոր տարբերակով: Կա կարմիր գիծ, մարդը կանգնել է, իսկ «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»-ի պահով, հուսով եմ, կլուսաբանես՝ իրավական և փաստացի մակարդակներում...

Ի դեպ, ուշադիր եղիր, իրեն չեն տուգանել «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»-ի պահով՝ ինձ համար առայժմ անհասկանալի հիմքով, իրեն նշանի համար են տուգանել...

*Տրիբուն* ջան, հազար անգամ թքել-մրել եմ, ձեռներից դաժե փող եմ վերցրել՝ չի անցնում, շարունակում են, բայց խնդիրը դաժե էդ չի - պետք է նորմալ աշխատեն, ապեր, էսա հարցը:

----------

Վիշապ (13.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի դեպ, Արշակ ջան, անընդհատ ասում ես «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»: Հնարավոր է ես մի բան չգիտեմ, իհարկե բացառված չէ, բայց մի հատ կասե՞ս, խոսքն ի՞նչ «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»ի մասին է և ո՞րն է խախտման իրավական հիմքը: Վարորդի պահով ասեմ՝ ՃԵ կանոններով թույլատրվում է մեքենան կանգնեցնել ճանապարհի աջ հատվածում՝ երթևեկելի մասի եզրին զուգահեռ: Իր հերթին, Երևանի ավագանու որոշմամբ կան «կարմիր գծեր» հասկացությունը, մարդը դա տեսել, մեքենան կայանել է դրանց մոտ:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ վարչական մարմինները հակասական վարչարարություն են արել, իսկ այդ դեպքում, ընդհանուր կանոն է, անձը չպետք է տուժվի և անձն իրավունք ունի առաջնորդվել իր համար ամենանպաստավոր տարբերակով: Կա կարմիր գիծ, մարդը կանգնել է, իսկ «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»-ի պահով, հուսով եմ, կլուսաբանես՝ իրավական և փաստացի մակարդակներում...
> 
> Ի դեպ, ուշադիր եղիր, իրեն չեն տուգանել «հետիոտնի ճանապարհ»-ի պահով՝ ինձ համար առայժմ անհասկանալի հիմքով, իրեն նշանի համար են տուգանել...


Լիոն ջան, որ կարմիր լույսի տակով անցնում ես, չեն տուգանում «տակդ մարդ գցելու ռիսկի» հիմքով, տուգանում են կարմիրի տակով անցնելու իրավական հիմքով, չէ՞։ Իսկ էդ կարմիր լույսի իմաստը էն ա, որ հետիոտնին տակդ չգցես և այլն։ Հիմա էս դեպքն ա․ տուգանում են նշանի հիմքով, բայց էդ նշանը զա կայֆ չի դրած տեղ, չէ՞, դրած ա երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների բերեկեցության համար։ 
Իսկ ասածս հետիոտնի ճանապարհը էս ա, նշել եմ կապույտով։ Նկարից լավ չի երևում՝ կարող ա մեքենայի ճանապարհ ա, չնայած մեքենայի համար շատ նեղ ա թվում։ Հետիոտնի, թե՝ մեքենայի, ամեն դեպքում ակնհայտորեն ճանապարհ ա փակել․ տեղ բացառվում ա որ որևէ դեպքում օկ լիներ կայանելը։

----------

Quyr Qery (22.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (13.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

Դե, էդքան չխորանանք՝ եթե նշան կա, չի կարելի, պարզ է - խոսքս չհամակարգված գործողությունների մասին է, երբ ՃՈ-ն նշան է կախում, քաղաքապետարանն էլ կարմիր գծեր է դնում: Մարդուն գցում են շփոթմունքի մեջ, դե իսկ բողոքարկման համար էլ արդեն կա պետական տուրք, նոր քաշքշուքներ և այլն: Ինչևիցե... էսա, ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, պիտի դզվի էս ոլորտը, հավատացեք, բառդակա պոլնի...

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե, էդքան չխորանանք՝ եթե նշան կա, չի կարելի, պարզ է - խոսքս չհամակարգված գործողությունների մասին է, երբ ՃՈ-ն նշան է կախում, քաղաքապետարանն էլ կարմիր գծեր է դնում: Մարդուն գցում են շփոթմունքի մեջ, դե իսկ բողոքարկման համար էլ արդեն կա պետական տուրք, նոր քաշքշուքներ և այլն: Ինչևիցե... էսա, ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, պիտի դզվի էս ոլորտը, հավատացեք, բառդակա պոլնի...


Լիոն ձայ, արի ճիշտն ասենք՝ քո բերած օրինակում ՃԵԿ խախտումն ակնհայտ է, արդեն լիովին հիմնավորեցին (եթե էդ տեղանքին ծանոթ ես, դու էլ կահաստատես  :Smile:  )
Քաշքշուկներ շատ կան, հուսով եմ կամաց-կամաց հարցերը կլուծվեն։ Բայց ակնհայտ մի բան չեք նշում՝ շահերի բախում։
Նման իրավիճակներում քաղաքակերամանի և ՃՈ շահերի բախում կա՝ կարմիր գծերը փող են բերում քաղաքակերամանին, ՃՏ նշանները՝ ՃՈ-ին։ Ու արդեն տարօրինակ է, որ մեկը մյուսին չեն բզում՝ իրենց շահերը չեն փորձում պաշտպանել։ Իսկ իրենց շահերն ընդհանուր թարսի պես հենց մեր շահերն են  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․
Քանի կարմիր գծերի աբսուրդը կա նման հարցերը չեն լուծվելու։ Էս էդ կարմիր գծերի փողը չեմ տվել դեռ ոչ մի անգամ՝ ուղղակի չեմ կանգնել  :Dntknw:

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե, էդքան չխորանանք՝ եթե նշան կա, չի կարելի, պարզ է - խոսքս չհամակարգված գործողությունների մասին է, երբ ՃՈ-ն նշան է կախում, քաղաքապետարանն էլ կարմիր գծեր է դնում: Մարդուն գցում են շփոթմունքի մեջ, դե իսկ բողոքարկման համար էլ արդեն կա պետական տուրք, նոր քաշքշուքներ և այլն: Ինչևիցե... էսա, ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք, պիտի դզվի էս ոլորտը, հավատացեք, բառդակա պոլնի...


Լիոն ջան, եթե ինձ լսես, երբ կասկածում ես բողոքարկես, թե՝ չէ, առաջին հերթին կառաջնորդվես ոչ թե նրանով՝ կկարողանամ շուստրավատ լինեմ հաղթեմ դատը, այլ նախ և առաջ հետևյալ սկզբունքով․ եթե բարդակ չլիներ, համակարգը հստակ գործեր, կանոններն էլ՝ տրամաբանված, վարորդի տվյալ գործողությունը էլի խախտում կլինե՞ր, թե՝ չէ։ Հիմա տվյալ դեպքում, եթե էս կարմիր գծի (տո տեղ սկի կարմիր գիծ չի էլ երևում) ու ՃՏ նշանի միջև հակասությունը լուծվեր, ո՞նց էր լուծվելու։ Կարմիր գիծը չէր լինելու ու հետիոտնի ճամփեն փակելն էլ էլի խախտում էր լինելու ու հաստատ տուգանվելու էր, չէ՞։ Օրենքների, ճանապարհա–տրանսպորտային նշանների բուն նպատակը երթևեկությունը բոլորի համար հարմար ու անվտանգ դարձնելն ա, համակեցությունը ապահովելը։ Եթե էդ համակեցության սկզբունքին համահունչ ա վարորդը վարվել, բայց տուգանողի սխալի կամ օրենքների անկատարության պատճառով անարդար տուգանվել ա, մինչև վերջ քյալլա տուր անկատար համակարգի դեմ։ Բայց եթե մարդը գնացել կայանել ա հետիոտնի ճամփի դեմը ու պրոբլեմ ա ստեղծում մյուս քաղաքացիների համար, դրա տուգանքի դեմ բողոքում ես որ ի՞նչ անես։
Տենց կարող ա մի քիչ փողդ պակասի, բայց խղճիդ հետ հաշտ կապրես․ էդ շատ հաճելի զգացում ա, ավելի թանկ քան էդ մի քանի հազար դրամ փողը, ու սկզբունքայնությունն էլ հաստատ մի օր քեզ հետ ա վերադառնալու։ ՈՒ էդ սկզբունքի դեպքում բողոքարկածդ դեպքերն էլ համակարգի լավացմանը կծառայեն ու երկրի բարօրությանը, ոչ թե կխրախուսեն անկարգապահ վարորդներին։ 

Տես, Աթեիստը սաղ օրը Ակումբում ու ֆեյսբուքում հետևներից ընկած քլնգում ա ոստիկանությանը, ցեխն ա կոխում չի հանում․ իրան երբևէ բան ասում ե՞նք։ Չէ, ընդհակառակը, շատ լավ ա անում, որ քլգում ա, ես շատ հպարտ եմ, որ իր պես ընկեր ունեմ, բեսամթ մալադեց իրան, որպես քաղաքացի շատ շնորհակալ եմ իր հետևողականության համար։ Իր պես հետևողական ոստիկանության շնչին նստած մի տաս հոգի էլ լինեին, վայթե էս սաղ պրոբլեմները արդեն լուծված լինեին։

----------

John (16.06.2020), Lion (13.06.2020), Quyr Qery (22.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Հայկօ (16.06.2020), Տրիբուն (13.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ուրեմն ավելի վատ: Ձեր եվրոպաներում ուրեմն ավելի խորամանկ են կլպում... ուղղակի...: Ի դեպ, հնարավոր չէ՞, որ ինչ որ կանոն կա, որ, անկախ նրանից, մուծել ես, թե չէ, պետք է թուղթը երևացող դնես: Դու չես դրել, այդ կանոնը խախտել ես, ահա և տուգանվել ես...


Պատմեմ‎։ Բազմաբնակարան շենք ա, իր ստորգետնյա ավտոկայանատեղիով։ Բոլոր տեղերը համարակալված են ըստ բնակարանների համարների։ Ավտոկայանատեղի դարպասը բացվում ա *միայն պու‎լտով*, որը ունեն միայն բնակիչները։ Այսինքն ըտեղ ուղղակի բացառվում ա պատահական ինչ որ ուրիշ մեքենայի հայտնվելը։ 
ՈՒրեմն էս շենք կառուցված ա ինչ ինչ որ Ջոնի հողի վրա։ ՈՒ բնակարանները վաճառվում են այսպես կոչված լիզհոլդ պայմանագրով‎։ Դա քեզ իրավունք ա տալիս օրինակ 999 տարի տնօրինել քո բնակարանը, բայց մեկ ա դու հողի տերը չես։ Հիմա ինչի են սենց անում որտև շենքի/հողի սեփականատերը ամսավարձ ա գանձում, որ ընդհանուր տարածքները կտուրը և այլն տիրություն անի։ Մոտավորապես հանատիրության պես։ Էն տարբերությամբ, որ ինչ գին ուզի կարա գանձի, ու երբ քեֆը տա բարձրացնի։ 
Հիմա էս տան հարցերով դե հո ինքը անձամբ չի զբաղվելու։ Դրա համար վարձում ա մի հատ ընկերություն, որը զբաղվում ա էս հարցերով ու պատերին համար ա գրած որ պրոբլեմ լինի զանգես գան սարքեն։ Ինչը առաջին հայացքից հրաշալի ա։ Բայց էս ընկերությունն էլ բնական ա ինքը ոչ մի բան չի անում առանձնապես բացի զանգերին պատասխանելուց ու այլ ենթակապալառուներին վարձելուց որ գան սարքեն ինչ պետք ա։ ՈՒ մի այդպիսի ենթակապալառու ընկերություն էլ մասնավոր կայանման հարցերով զբաղվող ընկերություն ա, որ իբր հետևում ա որ ուրիշ մեքենա չկանգնի եթե թույլտվության թերթիկ չունի տուգանեն։ Հիմա էս սաղ թղթի վրա սիրուն ա նայվում կասես‎‎։
Չորս տարի ապրել եմ էդ շենքում, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել օտար մեքենա, ու բոլոր տուգանվածները եղել են շենքի բնակիչները։ ՈՒ որտեղից պիտի ուրիշ ավտո մտնի եթե դարպասը ՊՈՒԼՏՈՎ ա բացվում։ 
Օրենքով էդ ավտոկայանի տարածքը պատկանում ա իմ բնակարանին ու ընդհանուր օգտագործման կանոններ էլ փոխելու համար համատիրությունը ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ա շենքի ժողով հայտարարի, հարցը դնի քվեարկության ու բնակիչների 75% համաձայնվեն դրան։ Այդպիսի ժողով չի եղել։ Այսինքն պատկերացրու մի օր գալիս ես տուն ավտոդ կանգնացնում ես ու պատին կպցրած ա, որ եթե թույլտվության թերթիկ չլինի կտուգանեն։ Ընդ որում բոլոր բողոքներն ապարդյուն էին։ Թե համատիրություն և թե կայանման ընկերությունը հրաժարվում են չեղարկել պատճառաբանելով իբր կանոնը, ու իրանց ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, որ իրանք ընտեղ են իմ շահը պաշտպանելու համար, ոչ թե ինձ տուգանելու համար, նույնիսկ եթե ես սխալ եմ թույլ տվել։ ՈՒ դա միայն մի բացատրություն ունի։ Որովհետև իրանց այդտեղ գտնվելու միակ նպատակը բնակիչներից փող քերելն ա։ ՈՒ երկուսն էլ երևի ախպերափայ են անում էդ տուգանքը։ Կամ էլ նույն տիրոջն են պատկանում երկու ընկերությունն էլ։ ՈՒրիշ նպատակ չի կարա լինի դարպասը փակ տեղը մարդկանց տուգանելու։ 
ՈՒ տենց ես էլ կողս հաստացրի ասի չեք ջրում մի ջրեք։ Չեմ վճարելու, չնայած իրենց կողմից էլի ապօրինի վախացնելուն, որ եթե չվճարեմ իմ վարկային պատմությունը կփչանա։ Որը նորից պարզվեց բացարձակ սուտ էր, վարկային պատմությունը կփչանա միայն եթե դատը պարտվեմ ու դրանից հետո չվճարեմ սահմանված ժամկետում։ Տենց գործը փոխանցեցին մի «իրավաբանական» կազմակերպության որը զբաղվում ա բացառապես այ այսենց սութի կայանման հարցերի գործերով ի օգուտ մասնավոր կայանման ընկերությունների։ ՈՒրեմն քանի որ էս կարգի հարյուր հազարավոր գործեր կան, սրանք տիպավորած արդեն ստանդարտ վախացնող նամակներ ունեն, վերջում էլ դիմում են դատարան։ 
Ես որպես հասարակ քաղաքացի պարտավոր չեմ էս օրենքների բոլոր մանրամասներին տիրապետեմ, ու նորից եմ կրկնում մարդկանց 90% մանավանդ եթե ձեռքերը քարի տակ չի, ավելորդ քաշքշուկներից խուսափելու համար խելոք տանում մուծում են։ Թե ով կարա ում հետ պայմանագիր կնքի, ինչ հիմունքներով, ով պիտի քվեարկի, քանի տոկոսը պիտի քվեարկի, ժողով պիտի լինի թե չէ։ Բայց դե թքած, ընկել եմ պիտի քաշեմ, հաստակողությունս բռնել էր։ ՈՒրեմն սկսում եմ ֆորումներում կարդալ, թե որ էտապին ոնց պիտի պատասխանեմ, որ օրենքների վրա պիտի հիմնվեմ։ Ասենք լավ ջանդամ մի տաս անգամ կարդալով օրենքը մոտավորապես հասկանում եմ որ իմ կողմից ա։ Բայց էն որ ասում են հլը ուր ես։ ՄԹ–ում գործում ա նախադեպային դատական ինստիտուտը։ Այսինքն եթե 20 տարի առաջ ինչ որ մոտավոր նույն թեմայով դատ ա եղել կարելի ա դրա վրա հղում անելով քո գործը առաջ տանել։ ՈՒրեմն դատից առաջ իրենք ուղարկում են իրենց հիմնավորումների փաթեթը։ Մեջբերումներ մի 20 հատ իմ կարծիքով գործի հետ առնչություն չունեցող դատերի իբր որպես նախադեպեր։ Այսինքն ես պիտի գնամ նախ եսիմ որդից կարդամ ու ապացուցեմ, որ իրենց բերած այդ դատական վճիռները իմ գործի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն։ ՈՒ մի հատ էլ էդ հերիք չի պիտի ես իմ կողմից դատական հայցեր գտնեմ ու ներկայացնեմ որպես նախադեպեր իմ կողմից։ Փաստացի իրանք սաղ օրը էդ գործի մեջ են։ Քոփի փասթով գործ են տպում, նույնիսկ իրավաբանի ստորագրությունն են ուղղակի տպում, որտև ես մի քանի այլ իրանց հայցեր գտա լրիվ նույնական ստորագրությամբ (ինչն ի դեպ էլի կոպիտ խախտում ա, որ փաստացի մարդը ով «ստորագրել ա» կարող ա սկի չի էլ կարդացել դա)։ Իսկ ես խեղճ ու կրակ քաղաքացի, բան ու գործ չունեմ, որ օրենքները կարդալուց զատ էլ պտի չգիտես որտեղից ու ինչ սկզբունքով նախադեպային գործեր գտնեմ։ Ինտերնետ ֆորումները չլինենեին առը հա թե տակից դուրս կգայի։ ՈՒ ես սաղ իմ ներվերի ու հանգստի ժամերի հաշվին, մի հատ քրչոտ 100 ֆունտի համար։ ՈՒ ցավալին էն որ ինքը 100 ֆունտ, որ իմ դատից կորցնի էլ, մի 10 ուրիշ կհաղթի պրոբլեմ չունի։ Դատարանում էլ իմ գտնվելու ժամանակ 60%-ը մասնավոր կայանման ընկերությունների հայցերն էին քաղաքացիների դեմ։

----------

Lion (13.06.2020), One_Way_Ticket (13.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (13.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․ ու վերջին երկուտարվա իմ պռակտիկան ցույց ա տալիս, որ տոիգանվում նրանք ովքեր վիզ դրած ուզում են տուգանվեն։ Ու էտ տուգանվողները ամեն ձև թոքած ունեն իմ նման քշողների վրա, օրենքի վրա թքած ունենալը դեռ ջհանդամին։


Նայած։

----------

Lion (13.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էսքանը գրեցի հետո ջոկեցի թե ում ինչ եմ բացատրում։ Մի տենց իրավաբանական կազմակերպություն էլ Լիոնն ա վարում ուղղակի լրիվ հակառակ ուղղությամբ, ոչ թե չեղած խախտումներ ա առաջ բրդում, այլ տեղին խախտումները պետության դեմ ջրում ա։

----------

Lion (13.06.2020), Varzor (14.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020)

----------


## Lion

*Ներսես_AM* ջան, *Արշակ* ջան, ըստ էության իրավիճակը պարզաբանեցինք, շնորհակալ եմ դիտարկումների համար: Միայն մի բան ավելացնեմ՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետական մարմնի սխալը բռնելով և *խփելով* նրան ես *լավ գործ եմ անում*՝ ստիպելով պետական մարմնին հետևողականորեն վերացնել թերություններն ու բացթողումները, այսինքն՝ լինել ավելի լավը: Թող անվերջ լավանան, թող ի վերջո հասնեն մի վիճակի, որ ես... չկարողանամ իրենց խփել և անգործ մնամ՝ ես միայն երջանիկ կլինեմ, քանի որ կունենանք լավ պետական համակարգ: 

Սա իմ գործունեության *բարոյական հիմքն է* և, կարող եք հավատալ կամ չհավատալ, ձեր գործն է, բայց ես *հենց այդպես եմ մտածում*, սա իմ փիլիսոփայական դրույթներից մեկն է  :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (13.06.2020), Varzor (14.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Ներսես_AM* ջան, *Արշակ* ջան, ըստ էության իրավիճակը պարզաբանեցինք, շնորհակալ եմ դիտարկումների համար: Միայն մի բան ավելացնեմ՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ պետական մարմնի սխալը բռնելով և *խփելով* նրան ես *լավ գործ եմ անում*՝ ստիպելով պետական մարմնին հետևողականորեն վերացնել թերություններն ու բացթողումները, այսինքն՝ լինել ավելի լավը: Թող անվերջ լավանան, թող ի վերջո հասնեն մի վիճակի, որ ես... չկարողանամ իրենց խփել և անգործ մնամ՝ ես միայն երջանիկ կլինեմ, քանի որ կունենանք լավ պետական համակարգ: 
> 
> Սա իմ գործունեության *բարոյական հիմքն է* և, կարող եք հավատալ կամ չհավատալ, ձեր գործն է, բայց ես *հենց այդպես եմ մտածում*, սա իմ փիլիսոփայական դրույթներից մեկն է


Լիոն, հիքսոսը վկա, մարդկանց կարծիքը լսելը բացարձակ քո խեռին չի։ Դու գալիս ես, մի հատ յանի հայտարարություն ես անում, ինքդ քո հայտարարությունը հաստատում ես, քո վրա հղում ես տալիս, քո արածների ու ասածների վրա ուրախանում ես, ինքդ քո համար հաստատում ես, որ դու միշտ ճիշտ ես, ինքնաբավարաված մի հատ ամփոփում ես, ու գնում ես։ Ընկեր, կա՞յֆ ես բռնում մարդկանց վրա։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, մի ջղայնացի, ես ուղղակի այդ պոստով ասացի, որ դիսկուրսն ինձ համար իրեն սպառեց, ինձ համար ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Սրանով հանդերձ՝ ես այստեղ եմ, ուղղակի մարդկանց ասացի, որ ինքս ըստ էության այլևս ասելիք չունեմ: Ունի՞ ինչ որ մեկն ասելիք, թող արտահայտվի, դրանով էլ կորոշովի, ես կարձագանքե՞մ, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, մի ջղայնացի, ես ուղղակի այդ պոստով ասացի, որ դիսկուրսն ինձ համար իրեն սպառեց, ինձ համար ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Սրանով հանդերձ՝ ես այստեղ եմ, ուղղակի մարդկանց ասացի, որ ինքս ըստ էության այլևս ասելիք չունեմ: Ունի՞ ինչ որ մեկն ասելիք, թող արտահայտվի, դրանով էլ կորոշովի, ես կարձագանքե՞մ, թե՞ ոչ:


Համ էլ շատ վաժնի ես, է:

----------


## Lion



----------

Varzor (14.06.2020)

----------


## John

Ի՞նչ կասեք էս վիդեոյի մասին

----------


## Lion

Ցավոք՝ տարածված իրավիճակ է: Թե բա... Եվրոպաում սենացա, ընենցա...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ի՞նչ կասեք էս վիդեոյի մասին


Մեր չունեցած ոստիկանության հերթական ապացույցն ա։ Այ որ Լիոնը *միայն* սենց գործերով զբաղվեր է։ Թե չէ բերում ա ակնհայտ խախտումները սկսում ա արդարացնել ․․․

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, իմ պրակտիկայում բավականին շատ են նման գործերը, բայց ես նաև կանոն ունեմ՝ _եթե պետական մարմինը թույլ է տալիս իրեն խփել, ճշտով կամ սխալով, անպայման պետք է խփել:_ 

Դա պետական մարմնին լավը դարձնելու ամենաճիշտ ճանապարհն է:

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ի՞նչ կասեք էս վիդեոյի մասին
> [spoiler]
> 
> [/spolier]


Դե լա կլներ, որ խա*խ*տել բառը "ղ"-ով չգրվեր։

Տեսանյութից երկու բան ակնհայտ է․
Հանրապետությունում ճանապարհայն գծանշումների և նշանների վիճակը հեչ լավ չէ։

Կարծում եմ հետադարձը սխալ տեղում է կատարվել, քանի որ․
1․ կատարվել է տեղադրված նշանից իմ  աչքաչափով 50մ-ից հեռու վայրում։ Նշանների ազդեցությունն անվերջ չի  :LOL: 
2. մեկ ուղղությամբ 2 և ավելի երթևեկելի գոտի ունեցող երկկողմանի երթևեկությամբ ճանապարհների վրա հանդիպակած երթևեկելի գոտիներն իրարից տարանջատվում են կրկնակի հոծ գծով։ Էդ ճանապարհն ակնհայտ այդպիսին է։

Նաև կարծում եմ, որ տեսանյութը հրապարակողը գիտի, որ այդտեղ հոծ գիծ կա (պիտի լինի, բայց չի երևում), բայց հետադարձ է կատարել։

----------


## Վիշապ

Էդ տրաքած ճամփեքի վրա խախտումներ ֆիքսելն ու տուգանելը էդ ոնց որ քաքի մեջ ճանճ գտնես, ասես մաքուր չի։ Վճարած տուգանքներն էլ ոչ մի խնդիր չեն լուծում, երևի միլիցեքի կերած շաուրմայի ծախերն ա փակում, հաշվի առնելով, որ Հայաստանի բնակչության 10%-ը միլիցա են  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե լա կլներ, որ խա*խ*տել բառը "ղ"-ով չգրվեր։
> 
> Տեսանյութից երկու բան ակնհայտ է․
> Հանրապետությունում ճանապարհայն գծանշումների և նշանների վիճակը հեչ լավ չէ։
> 
> Կարծում եմ հետադարձը սխալ տեղում է կատարվել, քանի որ․
> 1․ կատարվել է տեղադրված նշանից իմ  աչքաչափով 50մ-ից հեռու վայրում։ Նշանների ազդեցությունն անվերջ չի 
> 2. մեկ ուղղությամբ 2 և ավելի երթևեկելի գոտի ունեցող երկկողմանի երթևեկությամբ ճանապարհների վրա հանդիպակած երթևեկելի գոտիներն իրարից տարանջատվում են կրկնակի հոծ գծով։ Էդ ճանապարհն ակնհայտ այդպիսին է։
> 
> Նաև կարծում եմ, որ տեսանյութը հրապարակողը գիտի, որ այդտեղ հոծ գիծ կա (պիտի լինի, բայց չի երևում), բայց հետադարձ է կատարել։


Փաստացի ունենք փողոցի, որի վրա հոծ գիծ չկա, ու ունենք խախտում, գոյություն չունեցող հոծ գիծը հատելու համար։
Ու դե իհարկե ոստիկան, որը հերիք չի օդից խախտում ա գրում, հետո էլ ստում ա համ իբր վիդեոյում երևում ա հոծ գիծը, հետո էլ թե բա վիդեո չունեմ։

----------

Lion (18.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (18.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հուսով եմ՝ ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում Հայաստանում էլ ասանգ նշաններ կհայտնվին ))


Fietsstraat = Հեծանվափողոց

Ասել է թե՝ հեծանիվներն էս փողոցներում առավելություն ունեն մնացած բոլոր տրանսպորտային միջոցների նկատմամբ:

Առաջ չունեին:
Բայց քշում էին իհարկե:
ՈՒ, փողոցի նեղության պատճառով, մեքենան կողանցի հնարավորություն չուներ:
Ներվեր, սինգնալ, քֆուր-քյաֆար..
Իսկ հիմա՝ օրենքն իրենց կողմն է, ու եթե անգամ տեղում կանգնած մնալով խցանում ստեղծի՝ էլի ճիշտն ինքն է..

----------

Freeman (18.06.2020), Smokie (18.09.2020), Varzor (19.06.2020), Աթեիստ (18.06.2020), Արշակ (19.06.2020), Տրիբուն (18.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Փաստացի ունենք փողոցի, որի վրա հոծ գիծ չկա, ու ունենք խախտում, գոյություն չունեցող հոծ գիծը հատելու համար։
> Ու դե իհարկե ոստիկան, որը հերիք չի օդից խախտում ա գրում, հետո էլ ստում ա համ իբր վիդեոյում երևում ա հոծ գիծը, հետո էլ թե բա վիդեո չունեմ։


Էն, որ խախտումը սխալ է ձևակերպված՝ համամիտ եմ։ Հոծ գծի համար չէ, այլ չթույլատրված տեղում հետադարձի համար պիտի լիներ։

Թե չէ էդ տրամաբանությամբ էդ փողոցում ակրելի է նաև հանդիպակած երթևեկե՞լ։ Տենց կռուտիտներ անողներ էլ կան, թե բա գծերը չկա, գոտիները աչքաչափով չեմ կողմնորոշվում։

----------


## Varzor

> Հուսով եմ՝ ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում Հայաստանում էլ ասանգ նշաններ կհայտնվին ))
> 
> 
> Fietsstraat = Հեծանվափողոց
> 
> Ասել է թե՝ հեծանիվներն էս փողոցներում առավելություն ունեն մնացած բոլոր տրանսպորտային միջոցների նկատմամբ:
> 
> Առաջ չունեին:
> Բայց քշում էին իհարկե:
> ...


Կարծում եմ, որ հեռավոր ապագայում էլ չեն լինի՝ էս տեմպերով մենք հեռավոր ապագա չունենք։

----------

Վիշապ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կարծում եմ, որ հեռավոր ապագայում էլ չեն լինի՝ էս տեմպերով մենք հեռավոր ապագա չունենք։


Կլինի, կլինի..
Դաժը «հեռավոր»-ից էլ շուտ կլինի:
Դժվարը սկիզբն էր..

Ասենք մի 15-20 տարի առաջ միլիոնից մի չափահասը քաջություն կունենար Երևանում հեծանիվ քշել:
Որտև տաբու էր.. Բա մարդիկ ի՞նչ կմտածեն.. Քուչի տղերքն էլ հանկարծ չտենան..

Իսկ հիմա արդեն հեծանվուղի են քաղաքում բացում (!!):

----------

Արշակ (19.06.2020), Վիշապ (19.06.2020), Տրիբուն (19.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կլինի, կլինի..
> Դաժը «հեռավոր»-ից էլ շուտ կլինի:
> Դժվարը սկիզբն էր..
> 
> Ասենք մի 15-20 տարի առաջ միլիոնից մի չափահասը քաջություն կունենար Երևանում հեծանիվ քշել:
> Որտև տաբու էր.. Բա մարդիկ ի՞նչ կմտածեն.. Քուչի տղերքն էլ հանկարծ չտենան..
> 
> Իսկ հիմա արդեն հեծանվուղի են քաղաքում բացում (!!):


Ճիշտ ա: Էլի մեր ավանդապաշտ քուչի՝ Զեյթունի օրինակով ասեմ, կյանքիս մեջ էսքան հեծո քշող, որոնց մեջ լիքը ճշտի հոբար, չեմ տեսել:

----------

Smokie (18.09.2020), Աթեիստ (19.06.2020), Արշակ (19.06.2020), Գաղթական (19.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (19.06.2020), Վիշապ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կլինի, կլինի..
> ․․․


Ինձ թվում է՝ Վարզորը *հեռավոր* ապագայի մասին էր ասում, ու վայթե ճիշտ ա ասում, բայց էդ ուրիշ թեմա է :Ճ

----------

Varzor (20.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինձ թվում է՝ Վարզորը *հեռավոր* ապագայի մասին էր ասում, ու վայթե ճիշտ ա ասում, բայց էդ ուրիշ թեմա է :Ճ


Ասենք 15-20 տարի՝ այնպսի հեռավոր որ "ես տեսնեմ"։ Փաստորեն, ոնց հասկացանք, հեռավոր էլ կա, հեռավոր էլ  :Smile: 

ՄԻանշանակ ճիշտ ես՝ ես ի նկատի ունեի այն հեռավոր աագան, որը մենք հաստատ չեն տեսնելու, բայց էս տեմպերով էդ չի էլ լինելու  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր պարեկային ծառայության ներդրման ծրագրի հերթական քննարկումն էր, ես էլի ներկա էի։




Քանի որ հարցերս չեն լսվում, ստեղ բանավոր վերաշարադրեմ։

1. էն որ ասում էր բնակչության 63%-ը ոստիկանության աշխատանքում դրական տեղաշարժ ա նկատել, ես էլ արձանագրեցի, որ էդ 63%-ի մեջ եմ, որտեղ նախկինում շատ վատն էին, հիմա չնչին դրական տեղաշարժ կա, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ վատ են աշխատում թեկուզ էդ դիմակների համար տուգանքի հարցում։


2. Կարող ա՞ արդյոք անձնագրային ռեժիմը մշտական դառնա, որ հետիոտներին կարանան տուգանեն, եթե չէ, ի՞նչ գործիքակազմ են նախատեսել դրա համար։


3. Որտեղից պտի Հայաստանում ճարեն մարդ, որը էդ նորակոչիկներին պտի սովորեցնի, որ ամեն օր բոլորի աչքի առաջ կատարված խախտումները դրանք էլ չանտեսեն։
Մի՞թե ինձանից  բացի տենց մարդ էլի կա Հայաստանում, որ տենց ընկած ա էդ «մանր» խախտումների հետևից (օրինակներ՝ ավտոկայանի դեղին գծով շարված տաքսիներ, կրկեսի դեմի մայթին կայանած մեքենաներ)


Նալբանդյանի փողոցի մասին մինչև նկարահանումներին էի խոսել, էս չուզեցի կրկնվեմ։

----------

Freeman (19.07.2020), Skeptic (18.07.2020), Smokie (05.08.2020), Varzor (19.07.2020), Գաղթական (19.07.2020), Նաիրուհի (19.07.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երևի ստեղ պիտի գրեի ․․․ 

 @Աթեիստ ախպեր, դու կիմանաս, էն հեռախոսի ծրագիրը, որ պիտի խախտում նկարենք ու գործ տանք, ի՞նչ եղավ։

----------

Lion (09.09.2020), Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երևի ստեղ պիտի գրեի ․․․ 
> 
>  @Աթեիստ ախպեր, դու կիմանաս, էն հեռախոսի ծրագիրը, որ պիտի խախտում նկարենք ու գործ տանք, ի՞նչ եղավ։


Տեխնիկական  :LOL: 
Մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլի էկավ ԱԺ, որ մանրամասները հստակեցնեն (օրինակ, թե նույն մարդուն օրը քանի ամգամ կարաս նկարես), վերջնական հաստատվավ, գնաց արդեն ռեալիզացիայի փուլ, ու անում են։ Ընթացքում ինֆոյա գալիս, թե ասենք ինչ կարգի սերվերներ պտի լինեն, բայց ոչ մի հստակ ինֆո չունեմ։
Ես էլ անհամբեր սպասում եմ, որ լիքը մարդու պռավից զրկեմ։

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020), Արշակ (13.09.2020), Տրիբուն (10.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեխնիկական


Տեխնիկական ․․․․ Ախպեր, էսքան ժամանակում արդեն ՆԱՍԱ-ի համար Մարս թռնելու ծրագրային ապահովումը մշակած կլինեին, մի հատ ֆուֆլո ափ չեն կարու՞մ վերջացնեն։

----------

Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Տեխնիկական 
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլի էկավ ԱԺ, որ մանրամասները հստակեցնեն (օրինակ, թե նույն մարդուն օրը քանի ամգամ կարաս նկարես), վերջնական հաստատվավ, գնաց արդեն ռեալիզացիայի փուլ, ու անում են։ Ընթացքում ինֆոյա գալիս, թե ասենք ինչ կարգի սերվերներ պտի լինեն, բայց ոչ մի հստակ ինֆո չունեմ։
> Ես էլ անհամբեր սպասում եմ, որ լիքը մարդու պռավից զրկեմ։


Դե հերթական անգամ դեբիլ մոտեցում էլի։
Հերիք չի՞ ամեն համակարգի համար առանձին սերվերներ դնեն։ Վաղուց ժամանակն է պետական դատա կենտրոն ունենալ նման հարցերն արագ, որակով և հուսալի կազմակերպելու համար։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է "քան անգամ, օրը քանի տեղից ․․․" հարցերին, ապա դա չպիտի պրոցեսն ընդհատեր, քանզի դրանք կարող էին ընդամենը ծրագրի պարամետրեր լինել՝ երբ որքան պետք լիներ, էլի "խելոքներով" կհավաքվեին ու կորոշեին, ծրագրում էլ կֆիքսվեր։

Հ․Գ․
Էդ ծրագիրը որ չկա, արդեն նույնիսկ ես եմ ափսոսում՝ տենց օր չկա, որ մի անասուն խախտում անելով չփորձի հետս վթարվել։ Բայց դե թու-թու-թու՝ բախտները չի բերում։

----------


## Varzor

> Տեխնիկական ․․․․ Ախպեր, էսքան ժամանակում արդեն ՆԱՍԱ-ի համար Մարս թռնելու ծրագրային ապահովումը մշակած կլինեին, մի հատ ֆուֆլո ափ չեն կարու՞մ վերջացնեն։


Ապ բոլոր տեղերում էլ տենց է լինում, երբ որ տեխնիկական հարցերը սկսում են որոշել ու քննարկել իրավաբանները, տնտեսագետները, բանասերները և այլոք, որոնք ինժեների մտածելակերպ չունեն  :Wink: 
Երևի ՆԱՍԱ-ում ձևը գտել են՝ վերոհիշյալ բոլորին գործից հանել են  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեխնիկական 
> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ էլի էկավ ԱԺ, որ մանրամասները հստակեցնեն (օրինակ, թե նույն մարդուն օրը քանի ամգամ կարաս նկարես), վերջնական հաստատվավ, գնաց արդեն ռեալիզացիայի փուլ, ու անում են։ Ընթացքում ինֆոյա գալիս, թե ասենք ինչ կարգի սերվերներ պտի լինեն, բայց ոչ մի հստակ ինֆո չունեմ։
> Ես էլ անհամբեր սպասում եմ, որ լիքը մարդու պռավից զրկեմ։


 @Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ եմ գռուզիտ անում, քանի որ ուրիշ մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ խաբար լինի էս ամեն ինչից։ 

Ապեր, էն բալային համակագից ի՞նչ կա։ Մարդ կա՞, որից բալեր են հանում։ Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ լռություն ա, ոչ ոք, նույնիսկ քյառթու տաքսիստները չեն բողոքում, որ իրանցից բալեր են հանում։ Այսինքն, բոլորը երջանիկ են ու նույն կայֆերով ժարիտ են անում փողոցներում։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2020), Աթեիստ (25.09.2020), Արշակ (25.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ Այսինքն, բոլորը երջանիկ են ու նույն կայֆերով ժարիտ են անում փողոցներում։


Էն անեկդոտի ասած․ "խի՞ ապեր, ձեթը թռելա ճակատիդ"  :Smile: 
Ախպեր, ժարիտը ո՞րն ա՝ լրիվ էյֆորիկ մեքենավարման մեջ են։ Էսօր տղերքի հետ Արմենակյանի մայթին կանգնած քննարկում ենք, թե ինչքան շատ են խախտումներով և անքթածակ քշողները։ Առաջարկեցի մի 10 րոպե դիտել և ուղղակի հաշվել։ Դե ուղիղ փողոց, խաչմերուկ չկա, բայց 3 րոպեն բարարար էր հասկանալու համար, որ անցած մեքենաների մոտ 30%-ը խախտումներով էին քշում՝ հանդիպակած գոտի դուրս գալով, առանց թարթիչ կամ այլ ազդանշան մայթից 1,5-2մ հեռու կամ երկրորդ գիծ կանգառ կատարելով և այլն։ Քանակից ուղղակի ապշել էինք։ Ընդ որում՝ ինչ տեսակի ու արժեքի և նշանակության մեքենա ուզես՝ սկսած դեսպանատան մեքենաներից, վերջացրած տրաքած ժիգուլիյով։

Ոնց որ մեր ընկերներից մեկն է ասում․ "Էդ ենք մենք․․․"

----------

Արշակ (25.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> @Աթեիստ ջան, քեզ եմ գռուզիտ անում, քանի որ ուրիշ մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ խաբար լինի էս ամեն ինչից։ 
> 
> Ապեր, էն բալային համակագից ի՞նչ կա։ Մարդ կա՞, որից բալեր են հանում։ Ինչ-որ տարօրինակ լռություն ա, ոչ ոք, նույնիսկ քյառթու տաքսիստները չեն բողոքում, որ իրանցից բալեր են հանում։ Այսինքն, բոլորը երջանիկ են ու նույն կայֆերով ժարիտ են անում փողոցներում։


Մենակ փետրվարի սկիզբ խմածությամբ լիքը մարդ զրկվել էր։
Հիմա շատերը զրկված, խելոք սպասում են ժամկետը լրանա, որոշները փորձում են կաշառքով էդ ժամկետը ջրել, որոշներն էլ առանց պռավա քշում են։ Դրանցից քչերը բռնվում են, ու մտնում դատարան, քրեական գործերով։

*Օրինակ*




> Ավելին, տեղյակ լինելով վերոնշյալ քաղաքացիներից մեկի՝ ոչ սթափ վարելու և սահմանված արագությունը գերազանցելու համար ՀՀ ոստիկանության ճանապարհային ոստիկանության ծառայողների կողմից տուգանվելու արդյունքում *մեկ տարով տրանսպորտային միջոց վարելու իրավունքից զրկված լինելու կարգավիճակ*ի մասին՝ նա հավաստիացրել է, որ կարող է երկամսյա ժամկետում կազմակերպել վերջինիս կողմից տրանսպորտային միջոց վարելու իրավունքի զրկման որոշման չեղարկումը։


Կամ Ֆբ-ում որ մտնես «տուգանք» խումբը, լիքը մարդ լացում ա, որ զրկվել ա պռավից։
Շատերն էլ խախտումներն են գցում, ու նշում, որ օրինակ դեղինի տակ մտնելը, որի վրա առաջ աչք էին փակում, հիմա 2 բալ ա տանում։

----------

Varzor (26.09.2020), Տրիբուն (25.09.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հին օֆիսի մոտ խնդիրը մասամբ լուծեցի նրանով, որ ստիպեցի տեսախցիկ դնել, ու դրանով կանխել զեբրի դեմի կայանումն, ու ամենակարևորը՝ կրկնակի հոծ գծով ձախ մտնելը։

Նոր օֆիսս կրկեսի մոտ ա, ու ստեղ խնդիր ա, որ ամեն օր մի 15 մեքենա կայանում ա մայթի վրա։
Սկսել եմ բզբզել, զանգում եմ ՃՈ, գալիս են «տուգանում են», բայց 20.000-ի փոխարեն 5000, իսկ ավելի հաճախ ոչ էլ տուգանում են, որտև «ըտեղ կամերան նկարում ա»։

Փորձում էի ներքին կանալներով պարզեմ, թե օրեկան քանի՞ հոգու են տուգանել օրինակ վերջին մեկ շաբաթում։ Գեղավարի ասած ջեբս տռում են։
Սենց նկար տվեցին, որպես տուգանելու ապացույց



Ինչպես երևում ա նկարից, 3 օրում տուգանել են 4 հոգու։ Սա ոչ թե գործ անել ա, այլ ձեռառնոցի։

Էսօր ստիպված պաշտոնական հարցում եմ ուղարկել հետևյալ բովանդակությամբ։

-----------------------
ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 42-րդ և 51-րդ հոդվածների և «Տեղեկատվության ազատության մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 6-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն` խնդրում եմ տրամադրել տեղեկություններ.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iGM9%2FBruNwDnWc


Այս հղումի տեսանյութում տեսնում եք մայթին կայանած բազմաթիվ մեքենաներ։
Սա Արշակունյաց 2 շենքի դիմացի լայն մայթն է, որը տարածքում աշխատանքի եկող վարորդները վերածել են կայանատեղիի։ Ցանկացած աշխատանքային օր այս մայթի վրա կայանում է 10-15 մեքենա։
ՃՈ տեսուչներն ինձ վստահեցրին, որ այդ տարածքում առկա է տեսախցիկ, և խախտումներն արձանագրվում են, իրավախախտներն էլ՝ տուգանվում։
Համաձայն ՃԵԿ-ի, մայթի վրա կայանման տուգանքը կազմում եմ 20000 (քսան հազար) դրամ։
Խնդրում եմ ինձ տրամադրել ինֆորմացիա,
1. Սույն թվականի նոյեմբեր, դեկտեմբեր ամիսներին ամեն օր քանի՞ վարորդ է տուգանվել 20.000 դրամով
2. Ի՞նչ քայլեր են նախատեսվում այս խախտումը հետագայում կանխարգելելու ուղղությամբ։
3. Քանի որ օրինախախտներն ինձ վստահեցնում էին, որ իրենք տարիներ շարունակ կայանում են, ու երբեք տուգանք չեն ստացել, ուզում եմ ճշտել, ինչ որ պատիժ նախատեսվո՞ւմ է արդյոք այն մարդկանց անպատասխանատու աշխատանքի համար, որոնք ի պաշտոնե պետք է արձանագրեին նմանատիպ խախտումները, սակայն տարիներ շարունակ աչք են փակել արատավոր երևույթի նկատմամբ։

-----------------------

Տեսանյությում կարաք տեսնեք մայթի վիճակը։
Ամառվա ճըռ շոգին ծառերի տակ կանգնել չես կարա, որտև սաղ տարածքը ավտոներով գրաված ա։

Սպասենք հետագա զարգացումների։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.12.2020), Universe (23.12.2020), Varzor (22.12.2020), Գաղթական (22.12.2020), մարդ եղած վախտ (22.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Ապ, ինչի՞ հետևից ես ընկել, հալալա քո համբերությանն ու հետևողականությանը։
Ինձ համար լրիվ ակնհայտ է, որ առնվազն վերջին 1-1,5 տարվա ընթացքում ՃՈ պրակտիկորեն չի աշխատում։ Ես դրա մեջ նույնիսկ հակակառավարական սաբոտաժ և դավադրություն եմ տեսնում, բայց իրականում խնդրն ավելի պարզ նյութական է՝ մեջը փող չկա, գործ անել չեն ուզում։
Բայց դե դեբիլավարի են մտածում։ Որ լավ աշխատեն, բյուջե ահագին փող կգնա, մեր ներվերը մի փոքր կհանգստանան (բժիշկների գործին կխփեն  :LOL: ), միգուցե արդյունքում էլ իրենց օրինական վաստակը բարձրանա։ Սովորել են վատ աշխատելով կամ չաշխատելով փող աշխատելը, ընդ որում դեռ ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակներից։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապ, ինչի՞ հետևից ես ընկել, հալալա քո համբերությանն ու հետևողականությանը։
> Ինձ համար լրիվ ակնհայտ է, որ առնվազն վերջին 1-1,5 տարվա ընթացքում ՃՈ պրակտիկորեն չի աշխատում։ Ես դրա մեջ նույնիսկ հակակառավարական սաբոտաժ և դավադրություն եմ տեսնում, բայց իրականում խնդրն ավելի պարզ նյութական է՝ մեջը փող չկա, գործ անել չեն ուզում։
> Բայց դե դեբիլավարի են մտածում։ Որ լավ աշխատեն, բյուջե ահագին փող կգնա, մեր ներվերը մի փոքր կհանգստանան (բժիշկների գործին կխփեն ), միգուցե արդյունքում էլ իրենց օրինական վաստակը բարձրանա։ Սովորել են վատ աշխատելով կամ չաշխատելով փող աշխատելը, ընդ որում դեռ ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակներից։


Ես իրանց հետևից ընկած եմ շատ ավելի վաղուց քան 1-1.5 տարին ա, ու կարամ փաստեմ, որ առաջ էլ մի բան չէր։
Համենայն դեպս վերջին 6-7 տարին նույնն ա, էն տարբերությամբ, որ նախկինում դայաղվում էին, օդից բաներ հորինում, որտև իրանց գրպանն էր գնում, հիմա դա ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆՈւՄ թարգել են, իսկ դրա փոխարեն նորմալ գործ անել չսկսեցին։

Դրա համար ամեն անգամ ականջներից բռնած պտի բերես, խախտումը կոխես աչքը, ու ստիպես գործ անի։
Այլ կերպ պտի գործը տաս, ասես «արա»։ 
#ԳործՏվողԿա  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (22.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես իրանց հետևից ընկած եմ շատ ավելի վաղուց քան 1-1.5 տարին ա, ու կարամ փաստեմ, որ առաջ էլ մի բան չէր։
> Համենայն դեպս վերջին 6-7 տարին նույնն ա, էն տարբերությամբ, որ նախկինում դայաղվում էին, օդից բաներ հորինում, որտև իրանց գրպանն էր գնում, հիմա դա ՀԻՄՆԱԿԱՆՈւՄ թարգել են, իսկ դրա փոխարեն նորմալ գործ անել չսկսեցին։
> 
> Դրա համար ամեն անգամ ականջներից բռնած պտի բերես, խախտումը կոխես աչքը, ու ստիպես գործ անի։
> Այլ կերպ պտի գործը տաս, ասես «արա»։ 
> #ԳործՏվողԿա


Դե քաղաքակիրթ հասարակությունում դրան չեն ասում գործ տալ, այլ սեփական իրավունքների պաշտպանություն և պահանջատիրություն  :Wink:  Եթե էդ "ախմախը" իմ գրպանից է աշխատավարձ ստանում, ուրեմն պիտի իմ համար էլ աշխատի՝ կատարի այն աշխատանքը, որի համար իրեն վարձել եմ։
Այ, որ մեկին վարձած լինեն գաջ քսելու, բայց գործը չանի գլուխը կջարդեն չէ՞։ Բա հիմա էս ոստիկանությունն էլ հերիք չի մեր վարձած պայմանագրային աշխատողն է, ձեռի հետ էլ երդում տված և օրենքի առջև պատասխանատվություն ստանձնած մարդ է։ Բա սրանցից ո՞նց պահանջենք։ Սենց անհատապես ու՞ր կհասնենք: Ոնց որ Լիոնը կասեր՝ համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե քաղաքակիրթ հասարակությունում դրան չեն ասում գործ տալ, այլ սեփական իրավունքների պաշտպանություն և պահանջատիրություն  Եթե էդ "ախմախը" իմ գրպանից է աշխատավարձ ստանում, ուրեմն պիտի իմ համար էլ աշխատի՝ կատարի այն աշխատանքը, որի համար իրեն վարձել եմ։
> Այ, որ մեկին վարձած լինեն գաջ քսելու, բայց գործը չանի գլուխը կջարդեն չէ՞։ Բա հիմա էս ոստիկանությունն էլ հերիք չի մեր վարձած պայմանագրային աշխատողն է, ձեռի հետ էլ երդում տված և օրենքի առջև պատասխանատվություն ստանձնած մարդ է։ Բա սրանցից ո՞նց պահանջենք։ Սենց անհատապես ու՞ր կհասնենք: Ոնց որ Լիոնը կասեր՝ համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք


Երբ որ վատ աշխատողներին կփոխեին, էլի նույնը կլիներ, կասեին համակարգը փոխեք։
Մյուս տարվա սկիզբ նախատեսվում էր պատրուլի ներդրում, դա էլ ոնց որ թե մի տարով հետաձգեցին։ Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում նստեմ, սպասեմ, մինչև դրանք ներդրվեն։

Կամ էս պահի գործող կառույցը աշխատում ա, կամ էլ թող փակեն, էդ մարդկանց փող չտան։

----------

Varzor (23.12.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Երբ որ վատ աշխատողներին կփոխեին, էլի նույնը կլիներ, կասեին համակարգը փոխեք։
> Մյուս տարվա սկիզբ նախատեսվում էր պատրուլի ներդրում, դա էլ ոնց որ թե մի տարով հետաձգեցին։ Բայց ես չեմ պատրաստվում նստեմ, սպասեմ, մինչև դրանք ներդրվեն։
> Կամ էս պահի գործող կառույցը աշխատում ա, կամ էլ թող փակեն, էդ մարդկանց փող չտան։


Վատ աշխատողներին փոխելը այս պահին համարժեք է լրիվ նոր կառտույցի ձևավորմանը՝ բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը ներմալ չեն աշխատում։
ԻՀԿ էդ պարեկային ծառայությանը ներդրումը ամեն կերպ խոչընդոտվել է համակագի պաշտոնյաների կողմից։

Ես էլ եմ կողմ մասնակի փակելուն և նորը կառուցելուն  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էսօր ստիպված պաշտոնական հարցում եմ ուղարկել հետևյալ բովանդակությամբ։
> 
> ...
> 
> Սպասենք հետագա զարգացումների։


Էսօր պատասխանը ստացա, որից facepalm-ից բացի այլ ռեակցի տալ չեմ կարող։

---------------------------
Ձեր 21.12.2020թ. էլեկտրոնային դիմումի կապակցությամբ հայտնում եմ, որ վարչական իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ ՀՀ օրենսգրքի 124-րդ հոդվածի 21-րդ մասով սահմանված արարք կատարելու, այն է՝ մայթին *կանգառ* կատարելու համար 2020թ․ ճանապարհային ոստիկանության ծառայողների կողմից Ձեր կողմից նշած հասցեում կազմվել է 11 վարչական իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ որոշում, որից *4-ը նոյեմբեր, իսկ 7-ը դեկտեմբեր* ամիսներին։ Տեսանկարահանող սարքերով 2020թ․-ի ընթացքում նշված իրավախախտման համար կայացվել է 3723 վարչական իրավախախտումների վերաբերյալ որոշում։ Հարկ է նշել, որ տեսանկարահանման միջոցով հայտնաբերված իրավախախտումների պարագայում, ըստ խախտման վայրի հաշվառում չի իրականացվում, հետևաբար տրամադրվում է նշված իրավախախտման արձանագրված ողջ դեպքերի քանակը։

*Միաժամանակ հայտնում եմ, որ ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը հետևողական է ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոնների պահպանման և իրավախախտ վարորդների հայտնաբերման հարցում։
*
---------------------------

Ուրեմն հարցման մեջ հստակ գրել եմ, որ դա ոչ թե կանգառ ա (մինչև 5 րոպե, տուգանքը՝ 5000 դրամ), այլ կայանում (5 րոպեից ավել, ու տուգանքը կազմում ա 20.000դրամ)։
Բացի էդ կցել եմ վիդեո, որտեղ երևում ա, որ մենակ էդ պահին առնվազն 11 մեքենա կայանած ա ու տենց ամեն օր ա։
*Իրանք 2 ամսում 11 տուգանք են գրել։

*Ու էս ամեն ինչի ֆոնին վերջին նախադասությունը կոնկրետ ձեռառնոցի ա։

----------

Varzor (04.01.2021), մարդ եղած վախտ (31.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նամակն էկել էր ՃՈ պետի տեղակալի անունից, ում համարն ունեի։
Զանգեցի, պարզվեց ինքը սկի տեղյակ էլ չի իմ հարցումից ու պատասխանից։
Որոշեցինք տոներից հետո հանդիպել, նորմալ զրուցել։

----------


## Lion

Քո պահով՝ լավ են անում, ապեր - քանի դու քաղաքացու իրավունքների համար պայքարող իրավապաշտպանին ամեն երկրորդ խոսքում ակնարկում ես որպես զուտ միայն փողի, իր շահի համար գործ անող մարդու, քանի դեռ դու դրանով պետական մարմնին ես պաշտպանում և չես հասկանում, որ իրավապաշտպանը խփելով պետական մարմնին, ամենից առաջ ոչ թե փող է աշխատում, այլ ուզում է, որ այդ պետական մարմինը ավելի լավ աշխատի  - 

*Լավ են անում, քիչ են անում:*

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քո պահով՝ լավ են անում, ապեր - քանի դու քաղաքացու իրավունքների համար պայքարող իրավապաշտպանին ամեն երկրորդ խոսքում ակնարկում ես որպես զուտ միայն փողի, իր շահի համար գործ անող մարդու, քանի դեռ դու դրանով պետական մարմնին ես պաշտպանում և չես հասկանում, որ իրավապաշտպանը խփելով պետական մարմնին, ամենից առաջ ոչ թե փող է աշխատում, այլ ուզում է, որ այդ պետական մարմինը ավելի լավ աշխատի  - 
> 
> *Լավ են անում, քիչ են անում:*


Երբ որ դու պետական մարմնին սխալ հանելուց բացի ցույց կտաս, թե ճիշտը ոնց անեն, նոր կարաս քեզ հրեշտակ ներկայացնես։
Էս պահին դու պարզապես հանցագործներին ու օրինախախտներին պաշտպանող ես։
Ու հա, ես ու դու տարբեր պատկերացում ունենք քաղաքացու իրավունքներ հասկացության մասին։ Դու պաշտպանում ես գիտակցաբար օրենքը խախտած մարդու, օրենքը խախտելու իրավունքը։

Ինձ ինչ որ դեբիլ աշախտակից դեբիլ պատասխան ա ուղարկել, ու դրա համար ես կապնվել եմ իրա վերադասի հետ, ու ասել եմ, որ իրանց ուղարկած «պատասխանը» ձեռառնոցի էր։
Մի քանի օրից էլ կգնամ, տեղում կփորձեմ էդ դեբիլին տեսնել, ու իրան էլ, իրա ղեկավարությանն էլ կասեմ, որ իրա արածը դեբիլություն ա։
Ու կպահանջեմ քայլեր ձեռնարկել, որ լուծեն դա։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ես, պետական մարմնին սխալ հանելուց բացի, ցույց չեմ տալիս, թե ինչպես պետք է ճիշտ աշխատել - ասենք ի՞նչ գիտես, էլի...

Հետո՝ պետական մարմինն ինձ վճարում է՞ նրա համար, որ ես իրեն ինչ որ բան ցույց տամ կամ ինչ որ բան սովորեցնեմ՝ ոչ: Դե ուրեմն նույն այդ պետական մարմինը թող բարի լինի, իմ մասնակցությամբ ստեղծված վճիռները ԳՈՆԵ ԿԱՐԴԱ՝ դա արդեն ձրի մի դաս կլինի պետական մարմնին...

Մնացածը դու գիտես...

----------

Varzor (04.01.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> Երբ որ դու պետական մարմնին սխալ հանելուց բացի ցույց կտաս, թե ճիշտը ոնց անեն, նոր կարաս քեզ հրեշտակ ներկայացնես։
> ...


Ապ, ախր տենց չի ձևը։ Ամեն մեկը պիտի իր գործն անի։ Պետական մարմնի դեմ մեկը պիտի գործերը շահի, մյուսն էլ պիտի փորձի այնպես անել, որ պետական մարմինը գործերը չպարտվի։
Սա արդար և պրագմատիկ մրցակցություն է, որն ընկած է ցանկացած զարգացման հիմքում։ Բարի կամքի վրա հիմնվելով պետություն չեն կառտուցում։
Պետությունը հենց այն մարմինն է, որը բալանսավորում է հանրային տարբեր շերտերի շահերի բախումները և այդ ընթացքում չի մոռանում պետական շահի մասին։

Հ․Գ․
Օրենքը հենց այնպիսին է, որ պաշտպանվելու հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում նույնիսկ գիատակցաբար խախտում կատարողին։ Ի վերջո, եթե դատարանը մեղավոր չի ճանաչել, ուրեմն մեղավոր չի։ Որքանով հիշում եմ այս մոտեցմանը դու դեմ չես արտահայտվել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապ, ախր տենց չի ձևը։ Ամեն մեկը պիտի իր գործն անի։ Պետական մարմնի դեմ մեկը պիտի գործերը շահի, մյուսն էլ պիտի փորձի այնպես անել, որ պետական մարմինը գործերը չպարտվի։
> Սա արդար և պրագմատիկ մրցակցություն է, որն ընկած է ցանկացած զարգացման հիմքում։ Բարի կամքի վրա հիմնվելով պետություն չեն կառտուցում։
> Պետությունը հենց այն մարմինն է, որը բալանսավորում է հանրային տարբեր շերտերի շահերի բախումները և այդ ընթացքում չի մոռանում պետական շահի մասին։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Օրենքը հենց այնպիսին է, որ պաշտպանվելու հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում նույնիսկ գիատակցաբար խախտում կատարողին։ Ի վերջո, *եթե դատարանը մեղավոր չի ճանաչել*, ուրեմն մեղավոր չի։ Որքանով հիշում եմ այս մոտեցմանը դու դեմ չես արտահայտվել։


Նայի, մեր օրենքով ոստիկանը եթե խախտման ձայնագրված ապացույց չունի, ուրեմն դատարանի տեսանկյունից խախտում անողն անմեղ ա։
Ասենք ոստիկանը կարմիր տակ կանգնած ա խցանման մեջ, մեկ ես տեսնում ա իրանից 2 մեքենա հետ կանգնած մեքենան կրկնակի հոծ գծով շրջադարձ արեց գնաց։
Տեսավ, գնաց, տուգանքը գրեց, իսկ Լիոնի պես մարդիկ դրան օգնեցին, որ «անմեղ» դուրս գա։
Ինքն իրանով չէր կարա, իսկ շատ դեպքերում չէր ֆայմի։ Որտև շատ լավ գիտի, որ քաքը կերել ա։

Կամ ինչ որ արգելող նշանը դրած ա, մարդը խախտումն անում ա, բայց բողոքարկում են, ոչ թե որտև նշանը վարորդի դիրքից չէր երևում, այլ որտև ԿԱՄԵՐԱՅԻ ԴԻՐՔԻՑ չի երևում։
ԵՎ խախտումը նկարողը, և անողը, և իրավաբանը, և նույնիսկ դատարանը կես վարկյան չեն կասկածում, որ խախտումը կա, բայց ինչ ա թե տեսանյութում նշանը չի երևում, վիզ են դնում, արդարացնում են։
Ու այ սենց բաների պատճառով ա, որ էն առաջին դեպքի պատմածս ոստիկանն էլ երկրորդ անգամ չի գնա, կանգնեցնի, ակտ գրի։

Երթևեկության խնդիրներով շահագրգիռ իրավաբանը կգնար, կփորձեր էդ օրենքները կարգի բերել։
Ես օրենքներից չեմ հասկանում, բայց տեսնում եմ ոստիկանների վատ աշխատանքը, ու իրանց եմ փորձում կարգի հրավիրեմ։
Իհարկե, եթե նպատակը դատը շահելն ա, էլ կապ չունի, պաշտպանյալդ ով ա, իրական մեղավո՞ր ա, թե պատահաբար ա ստացվել։ Բայց էդ դեպքում պետք չի դա նենց ներկայացնել, իբր դրանով երկրին ես օգնում։ Դրանից մենակ դու ես շահում, մեկ էլ քո պաշտպանյալը։

----------


## Lion

Օգնում եմ, ապեր, օգնում եմ, ուղղակի դու համառորեն չես հասկանում: Ես, հաղթելով պետական մարմնին, ի վերջո ձգտում եմ ունենալ մի իրավիճակ, որ պետական մարմինը դիպուկ աշխատի, հնար մտածի, թե ինչպե՞ս անի, որ վարչական ակտը անկասկած լինի, ես այնպես եմ ձգտում անել, որ վարչական մարմինը կատարելագործվի: 

Նույն նշանի պահը՝ իսկ եթե իրոք նշանը չկա՞: Իսկ դու ո՞նց կարող ես վստահ լինել, որ նշանը եղել է, ո՞նց կարող ես վստահ լինել, որ անմեղ մարդու չենք պատժում:

Դու առաջարկում ես գնալ, վարորդների ասած, քյասար ճանապարհով՝ դե կաաա, էլի, նշանը տարբերակով:

Ես ասում եմ՝ ոչ, հարգելի պետական մարմին, և հազար անգամ ոչ՝ անկասկած հիմնավորիր անձի մեղքը, նոր միայն պատժիր:

Քո ասած տարբերակում անմեղ մարդիկ կգնան հարվածի տակ, իսկ պետական մարմինն էլ, բնականաբար, չի կատարելագործվի: Ես ասում եմ՝ ոչ, աշխատիր, մտածիր, ձևեր գտիր, կատարելագործվիր և ստեղծվիր մի դրություն, որ անմեղ մարդ չպատժվի:

Հուսով եմ հասկանալի եղա...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օգնում եմ, ապեր, օգնում եմ, ուղղակի դու համառորեն չես հասկանում: Ես, հաղթելով պետական մարմնին, ի վերջո ձգտում եմ ունենալ մի իրավիճակ, որ պետական մարմինը դիպուկ աշխատի, հնար մտածի, թե ինչպե՞ս անի, որ վարչական ակտը անկասկած լինի, ես այնպես եմ ձգտում անել, որ վարչական մարմինը կատարելագործվի: 
> 
> *Նույն նշանի պահը՝ իսկ եթե իրոք նշանը չկա՞: Իսկ դու ո՞նց կարող ես վստահ լինել, որ նշանը եղել է, ո՞նց կարող ես վստահ լինել, որ անմեղ մարդու չենք պատժում:
> 
> Դու առաջարկում ես գնալ, վարորդների ասած, քյասար ճանապարհով՝ դե կաաա, էլի, նշանը տարբերակով:*
> 
> Ես ասում եմ՝ ոչ, հարգելի պետական մարմին, և հազար անգամ ոչ՝ անկասկած հիմնավորիր անձի մեղքը, նոր միայն պատժիր:
> 
> Քո ասած տարբերակում անմեղ մարդիկ կգնան հարվածի տակ, իսկ պետական մարմինն էլ, բնականաբար, չի կատարելագործվի: Ես ասում եմ՝ ոչ, աշխատիր, մտածիր, ձևեր գտիր, կատարելագործվիր և ստեղծվիր մի դրություն, որ անմեղ մարդ չպատժվի:
> ...


Մարդը տեսանյութը գցում ա ֆեյսբուք, ու ինքն էլ ասում ա, հա, նշանը կար, բայց տեսանյութում չի երևում, կարա՞նք բողոքարկենք։
Կամ նույնիսկ եթե ինքը չի հիշում, եղել ա, թե չէ, կարելի ա պարզել, էդ օրերին ընտեղ նշանը վնասվել ա՞, թե չէ, ոչ թե «նշանը չի երևում», եկեք համարենք, որ էն նշանը, որը վերջի 15 տարին ընտեղ ա եղել, հենց էդ 5 վարկյանին չի եղել։

Քո ասածը նույնն ա, ոնց որ ուսուցիչը համարի, որ աշակերտներին 2 նշանակելով ու պատժելով ինչ որ բան ա սովորեցնում։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, իմ ասածը սկզբունքային մակարդակի է՝ _պետք է վարույթն այնպես անթերի լինի, որ արդյունքում ընդունված վարչական ակտը որևէ կասկածի տեղիք ուղղակի չթողնի_, որ այն արդարացի է: Սա է հարցը: Մնացածը կենցաղային կենցաղավարական ախպերական լոլոներ են, որոնք տեղ չունեն իրավական հստակ այն համակարգում, որին մենք ձգտում ենք: 

Պարզ մի տրամաբանական օրինակ ևս բերեմ - նշանի պահով դատարանում ՃՈ-ն գիտե՞ս ինչ է անում՝ ընդամենը տեղեկանք է բերում, որ այդ օրը, այդ ժամին և այդ վայրում եղել է այդ նշանը: Ես հարց եմ բարձրացնում՝ հարգելիս, տեղեկանք տվողը այդ պահին եղե՞լ է նշանի մոտ: Ասվում է՝ բնականաբար ոչ: Նոր հարց եմ տալիս՝ իսկ ինչի՞ հիման վրա է տրվել տեղեկանքը, պատասխանը, թե՝ ՃՈ մատյանի համաձայն (?!) այդ օրը, այդ ժամին և այդ վայրում եղել է այդ նշանը: Գոնե գրեին՝ ՃՈ մատյանի համաձայն այդ օրը, այդ ժամին և այդ վայրում *պետք է լիներ* այդ նշանը: Զգում ե՞ս տրամաբանական աբսուրդը:

Ասում եմ, հարգելիս, իսկ եթե ձեր մատյանի համաձայն այդ նշանը կար, թեև իրականում դուք պետք է ասեք, թե այն պետք է լիներ, ոչ թե կար, բայց ենթադրենք՝ հենց կար, մատյանի համաձայն, իսկ դու երաշխիք ունե՞ս, որ իմ վարորդի՝ այդ նշանի մոտով անցնելուց 10 րոպե առաջ այն չի գցել մի որևէ բեռնատար կամ մի գյուղացի այն չի պոկել, տարել, թոնրի կափարիչ սարքել: Տրամաբանական մարդը բնականաբար կասի՝ ոչ, երաշխիք չունեմ: Իսկ այդ պարագայում ակնհայտ է, որ մնում է ողջամիտ կասկած, իսկ կասկածը պետք է միշտ մեկնաբանվի հօգուտ վարորդի, այսինքն՝ ակտը պետք է անվավեր ճանաչվի:

Հիմա կասես, թե քթիմազություն եմ անում: Ես կասեմ՝ ոչ, քթիմազություն չեմ անում, ես ուզում եմ այնպիս վարույթ տեսնել, որի արդյունքում ընդունված վարչական ակտը 1, 10 կամ 100 տարի հետո էլ կարդաս, _անկասկած տեղեկություն պարունակի գործի բոլոր էական, փաստական հանգամանքների մասին_, սա, ի դեպ, օրենքի պայման է, որը համատարած խախտվում է: 

Հիմա, եթե մենք այս հարցում զիջում անենք, նախ՝ մեր վարչական մարմինը իր վարութային պրակտիկան երբեք չի զարգացնի, քանի որ կասի - դեեեե, մատյանում կա նշում այն մասին, որ նշանը պետք է լինի, վերջ, հետո՝ ուշադիր չի լինի նշաններին, որոնք կարող են իրոք չլինել և ի վերջո՝ այսօր նշանը, վաղն էլ կասի՝ դեեե, ասենք տեղեկանք եմ տալիս, որ այդ պահին հենց այդ մեքենան է եղել այդ վայրում:

Ասածս ինչ է՝ *եթե կա օրենքի պահանջ*, ընդ որում «Վարչարարության հիմունքների և վարչական վարույթի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքը ՀՀ թերևս լավագույն օրենքներից մեկնէ անձի իրավունքների պաշտպանության առումով, *ապա այդ պահանջը պետք է կատարվի*, ոչ թե տեղիք տրվի տարաբնույթ «ախպերական-կենցաղային» մոտեցումներին կամ, ավելի վատ՝ օրենսդրական միջոցներով ճանապարհ հարթվի այդ բացը շրջանցելու համար, ինչպես արվեց վերջերս:

Սա է, ապեր, ես սրանով բնականաբար փող եմ աշխատում, սակայն իմ աշխատանքի *բարոյական հիմքը* ամուր է և այն ես քեզ ներկայացրի՝ մենք պետք է ավելի լավ պետական-վարչական համակարգ ունենանք, ինձ պես մարդիկ, իրենց քթիմազություններով, *մշտապես թեսթավորում, վեր են հանում այդ համակարգի թույլ տեղերը*, մենք սկզբունքորեն *պետք ենք համակարգին*, հակառակ դեպքում այն «առխային կընկնի» և կլճանա:

Փոխարենը դու, այս ամենը մի կողմ թողած, մեզ ես փնովում, ընդ որում, ինչն է հետաքրքիր, ըստ էության անում և ձգտում ես անել այն, ինչ ես և իմ նման մարդիկ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, իմ ասածը սկզբունքային մակարդակի է՝ _պետք է վարույթն այնպես անթերի լինի, որ արդյունքում ընդունված վարչական ակտը որևէ կասկածի տեղիք ուղղակի չթողնի_, որ այն արդարացի է: Սա է հարցը: Մնացածը կենցաղային կենցաղավարական ախպերական լոլոներ են, որոնք տեղ չունեն իրավական հստակ այն համակարգում, որին մենք ձգտում ենք: 
> 
> Պարզ մի տրամաբանական օրինակ ևս բերեմ - նշանի պահով դատարանում ՃՈ-ն գիտե՞ս ինչ է անում՝ ընդամենը տեղեկանք է բերում, որ այդ օրը, այդ ժամին և այդ վայրում եղել է այդ նշանը: Ես հարց եմ բարձրացնում՝ հարգելիս, տեղեկանք տվողը այդ պահին եղե՞լ է նշանի մոտ: Ասվում է՝ բնականաբար ոչ: Նոր հարց եմ տալիս՝ իսկ ինչի՞ հիման վրա է տրվել տեղեկանքը, պատասխանը, թե՝ ՃՈ մատյանի համաձայն (?!) այդ օրը, այդ ժամին և այդ վայրում եղել է այդ նշանը: Գոնե գրեին՝ ՃՈ մատյանի համաձայն այդ օրը, այդ ժամին և այդ վայրում *պետք է լիներ* այդ նշանը: Զգում ե՞ս տրամաբանական աբսուրդը:
> 
> Ասում եմ, հարգելիս, իսկ եթե ձեր մատյանի համաձայն այդ նշանը կար, թեև իրականում դուք պետք է ասեք, թե այն պետք է լիներ, ոչ թե կար, բայց ենթադրենք՝ հենց կար, մատյանի համաձայն, իսկ դու երաշխիք ունե՞ս, որ իմ վարորդի՝ այդ նշանի մոտով անցնելուց 10 րոպե առաջ այն չի գցել մի որևէ բեռնատար կամ մի գյուղացի այն չի պոկել, տարել, թոնրի կափարիչ սարքել: Տրամաբանական մարդը բնականաբար կասի՝ ոչ, երաշխիք չունեմ: Իսկ այդ պարագայում ակնհայտ է, որ մնում է ողջամիտ կասկած, իսկ կասկածը պետք է միշտ մեկնաբանվի հօգուտ վարորդի, այսինքն՝ ակտը պետք է անվավեր ճանաչվի:
> 
> Հիմա կասես, թե քթիմազություն եմ անում: Ես կասեմ՝ ոչ, քթիմազություն չեմ անում, ես ուզում եմ այնպիս վարույթ տեսնել, որի արդյունքում ընդունված վարչական ակտը 1, 10 կամ 100 տարի հետո էլ կարդաս, _անկասկած տեղեկություն պարունակի գործի բոլոր էական, փաստական հանգամանքների մասին_, սա, ի դեպ, օրենքի պայման է, որը համատարած խախտվում է: 
> 
> Հիմա, եթե մենք այս հարցում զիջում անենք, նախ՝ մեր վարչական մարմինը իր վարութային պրակտիկան երբեք չի զարգացնի, քանի որ կասի - դեեեե, մատյանում կա նշում այն մասին, որ նշանը պետք է լինի, վերջ, հետո՝ ուշադիր չի լինի նշաններին, որոնք կարող են իրոք չլինել և ի վերջո՝ այսօր նշանը, վաղն էլ կասի՝ դեեե, ասենք տեղեկանք եմ տալիս, որ այդ պահին հենց այդ մեքենան է եղել այդ վայրում:
> ...


Նայի, դու, օգտվելով իրանց վատ աշխատանքից, պատժից ազատում ես մարդկանց, որոնք հաստատ արժանի էին պատժի։ Այսինքն ինքը ոչ թե անմեղ էր, այլ իրան տուգանողը էշ ա։
Ուրեմն խնդրում եմ մի օրինակ բերես, երբ քո աշխատանքի արդյունքում համակարգը տեսավ իրա սխալներն ու քայլեր արեց, դրանց վերացման ուղղությամբ։

----------


## Lion

Էլի սխալ ես անում, ապեր, սկզբունքային սխալ, ընդ որում այդ սխալը բնորոշ է իրավաբանությանը մոտ կամ իրեն մոտ համարող, բայց իրավաբան չեղող մարդուն: Տես, եթե ես հասնում եմ նրան, որ կա մարդուն արդարացնող դատարանի վճիռ, ուրեմն, ուշադիր

*Վերջ*

ապեր, վերջ՝ մարդը մեղավոր չէ: Տես, եթե ես, դու, Պողոսը, Պետրոսը, Մարտիրոսը մի օր հավաքվել և որոշել ենք, որ ես, դու, Պողոսը, Պետրոսը, Մարտիրոսը չենք իրավական հարցով ճիշտն ու սխալը որոշում, այլ այդ անում է դատարանը, ապա, *վերջ* - մենք պարտավոր ենք ընդունել, որ դատարանի որոշմամբ մարդը անմեղ է այն արարքի մեջ, որի մեջ իրեն մեղադրում են: Հասկանում ե՞ս, սա իրավական համակարգի հիմքն է, սա չեղավ, չի լինի նաև ողջ իրավական համակարգը: Ու որ չասես, թե փաստացի... սեեեննցց... ֆլաաան, ֆըստաաանն... ասեմ - օրենսդիրն է համաձայնել վերևում նշածս սխեմայի հետ, որովհետև, արդեն կենցաղային մակարդակում, ասել է՝ եթե կա չփարատված կասկած, ապա մենք չենք կարող բացառել, որ անձը անմեղ է, մենք չենք կարող բացառել հնարավորությունը, որ անմեղին կպատժենք, ուրեմն, հարգելի վարչական մարմին, վարույթդ անում ես, այս, այս ու այս կանոնների պահպանմամբ և դրանց սահմաններում: Չարեցի՞ր, վերջ, անձն անմեղ է, քանի որ կասկածը չփարատեցիր:

Ցավալի է, որ սա նույնիսկ դու չես հասկանում, արդ ի՞նչ պահանջենք դեռևս սովետ տեսած չինովնիկներից:

Պայքարից արդյունքների մասին - նախ իմ մեղքը չէ, որ վարչական մարմինը համառորեն իրենն է պնդում և հետևություններ չի անում իր պարտություններից: Իսկ հիմա հարց՝ ես այլ լծակ ունե՞մ վարչական մարմնի վրա ազդելու: Չունեմ, չէ՞, իմ միակ լծակը իրեն դատարանում հաղթելն է, ռուսի ասած раз за разом, իրեն ցավացնելը, որ մի բան հասկանա: Հիմա, եթե չի հասկանում, ես ի՞նչ անեմ:

Կոնկրետ արդյունքներից հիշենք, օրինակ, իմ պես պայքարող մեկի երկարամյա ջանքերի արդյունքը, երբ ի վերջո Վճռաբեկ դատարանի որոշմամբ ամրագրվեց, որ կարմիր գծերի տուգանումն իր այն տեսքով, որով կա, սխալ է: Կոնկրետ իմ պայքարի արդյունքում էլ, ասեմ, Բաղրամյան-Երզնկյան խաչմերուկում դրված չարաբաստիկ նշանի այն կիրառումը, որը պրակտիկա էր դարձրել ՃՈ-ն, նույն վճռաբեկ դատարանի որոշմամբ ճանաչվեց սխալ: Արդյունքում 2019 թ-ի գարնանը ՃՈ-ն օրենսդրական փոփոխություն արեց, ստիպված արեց, երբ, ըստ իրեն, իբր լուծեց խնդիրը, բայց հիմա էլ այլ խնդիր առաջացրեց, ինչի արդյունքում նույն նշանի հետ կապված կրկին պարտվում է դատարանում:

Հիմա ես չէ՝ դու - եթե ՃՈ-ն այսքան սովետական տիպի համառ չլիներ, ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի ճկուն լիներ, շուտ ընդուներ սխալը, իսկ փոփխություն անելիս էլ գոնե ձևի համար հարցներ մի մարդու կարծիքը, որը իրեն պարտության է մատնել այդ նշանի հետ կապված և կոնկրետ այդ իրավիճակի հետ կապված Հայաստանում լավագույնս գիտի իրավիճակը: 

Հարցրե՞ց - երեք անգամից պատասխանի, թե հարցրեց, թե չէ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես մի անգամ ասել եմ, ես իրավաբան չեմ, չեմ սպասում դատարանի որոշմանը, որ օրինակ Քոչարյանին համարեմ մարդասպան, ու երկրի դավաճան։

Նույն կերպ, եթե ես տեսնում եմ, որ մարդը կարմիրի տակ մտավ խաչմերուկ, ես չեմ սպասելու դատարանի որոշմանը, որ պնդեմ, որ էդ մարդը օրինախախտ ա։

Ու եթե դու հիմա ՃՈ ու դատական համակարգի վատ աշխատանքի պատճառով էդ օրինախախտին փրկեցիր *արժանի* պատժից, դրանից ինքը անմեղ չդարձավ։ Ինքը նույն օրինախախտն ա, որը ապուշ համակարգի ու քո շնորհիվ շարունակում ա նույնն անել։

Եթե իմ նպատակն ա դիմացինին ինչ որ բան սովորեցնելը, ես չեմ դնում նույն բանը կրկնում, նոր արդյունքի ակնկալիքով։ Դա պրիմիտիվ հիմարություն ա։

Եթե մի ձևը չի օգնում, այլ ձև են փորձում, ոչ թե ասում, դե ինքը չի հասկանում։ Իհակրե, կրկնեմ, եթե քո նպատակը հենց սովորեցնելն ա, ոչ թե օրինախախտին օգնելն ու դրանով փող աշխատելը։

Ես էլ կարայի ամեն օր զանգեի 177, ու ասեի, դե հենա, փորձում եմ իրանց օգնեմ։
Բայց ես տեսա, որ մենակ դրանով ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում, ու փորձում եմ լիքը այլ մոտեցումներ, այդ թվում իրանց անելիքի մի մասը նույնիսկ իմ վրա վերցնելով (հեռախոսների ծրագիրը)։

Որտև ինձ արդյունքն ա հետաքրքրում, ոչ թե բուռն գործունեության իմիտացիան։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, հասկանում եմ, բայց քո էդ ողջ առաջարկածն արդեն կապ չունի իրավաբանության հետ: Դա ամեն ինչ է, բայց ոչ իրավաբանություն՝ քաղաքականություն է, տնտեսագիտություն, հասարակագիտություն, տո դաժե պատմություն, բայց ոչ՝ իրավաբանություն:

Մենք խոսում ենք իրավաբանական մակարդակի վրա, իսկ իրավաբանական մակարդակում նույն Քոչարյանը անմեղ է, ինչքան էլ դու տաս քաղաքական գնահատական, ինչքան էլ որևէ պատմաբան մի ինչ որ բան ասի կամ որևէ տնտեսագետ իր թվերը մեջտեղ բերի:

Հիմա եթե ուզում ես ոչ իրավաբանական մակարդակում խոսենք, խնդրեմ, եղբայր, բայց ընդգծիր այդ պահը՝ իրավաբանությւոնը թողնում ենք մի կողմ...

----------

Varzor (11.01.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թեման բացված ա կենցաղ բաժնում, կոչվում ա «Ճանապարհային երթևեկությունը Երևանում և Հայաստանում», ու ակնհայտ ա, որ ակնհայտ ա, որ ստեղ մենակ իրավագիտություն չի քննարկվելու։

Քննարկվում ա երթևեկություն կարգի բերելու տարբեր տարբերակներ։
Ինչքան էլ դու հակառակը պնդես, իմ համար ակնհայտ ա, որ  քո մոտեցումը՝ «օրինախախտին արդարացնենք, որ ՃՈ-ն տեսնի սեփական սխալները» չի աշխատում։
Ավելին, վնասում ա, որտև օրինախախտները ավելի են լկտիանում։ Արդեն շատ լավ գիտեն, որ նույնիսկ եթե ոստիկանի դեմը խախտում անեն, ու դա որևէ տեսանյութով չարձանագրվի, իրանց ոչ մի պատիժ չի սպառնում։ Իրավաբանները նաղդ «կարդարացնեն»։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, բայց ավելի լավ, քաղաքակիրթ չի՞, որ պետական մարմինը նորմալ աշխատի, ոչ թե դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը օրենքի տառին և ոգուն հետևող իրավաբանին համոզի, որ կենցաղային մակարդակում մեղավորություն կա: Համաձայն չե՞ս, որ իմ ասած պարագայում մենք ավելի արագ և ավելի լավ պետություն կունենանք...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, բայց ավելի լավ, քաղաքակիրթ չի՞, որ պետական մարմինը նորմալ աշխատի, ոչ թե դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը օրենքի տառին և ոգուն հետևող իրավաբանին համոզի, որ կենցաղային մակարդակում մեղավորություն կա: Համաձայն չե՞ս, որ իմ ասած պարագայում մենք ավելի արագ և ավելի լավ պետություն կունենանք...


Իհարկե լավ ա։
Դու դրա համար կամ նստում երազում ենք «հեսա նորմալ կաշխատի», կամ էլ ինչ որ քայլեր ենք նախաձեռնում։
Եթե մի քայլը օգուտ չի տալիս, մի բան էլ վնաս ա տալիս, դրանից հրաժարվում, մյուսն ենք փորձում։

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, ապրես - դե իմ պես մեկը իրավաբանական ոլորտում է քայլեր անում, քեզ պես մեկն էլ, ասենք՝ հասարակական - ինչո՞ւ ես թերագնահատում, վարկաբեկում իմ աշխատանքը, ես, օրինակ, քո աշխատանքին բան ասե՞լ եմ:

----------

Varzor (11.01.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ըհը, ապրես - դե իմ պես մեկը իրավաբանական ոլորտում է քայլեր անում, քեզ պես մեկն էլ, ասենք՝ հասարակական - ինչո՞ւ ես թերագնահատում, վարկաբեկում իմ աշխատանքը, ես, օրինակ, քո աշխատանքին բան ասե՞լ եմ:


1. Որտև քո արածի արդյունքում ՃՈ-ն ավելի լավը չի դառնում։
2. օրինախախտ վարորդները ավելի լկտի են դառնում

Այլ կերպ ասած, քո արածը օգուտի տեղը վնաս ա տալիս։

----------


## Lion

Է նույնն էլ կարող եմ քո արածի մասին ասել և հետո՝ դու քո փայ կռվի, ես՝ իմ: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում

Եվ ի վերջո, իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ դու ճիշտ ես:

Ընենց, չի, էլի, որ քո պայքարի արդյունքները դռներ են ջարդում..

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Է նույնն էլ կարող եմ քո արածի մասին ասել և հետո՝ դու քո փայ կռվի, ես՝ իմ: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում
> 
> Եվ ի վերջո, իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ դու ճիշտ ես:
> 
> Ընենց, չի, էլի, որ քո պայքարի արդյունքները դռներ են ջարդում..


Իմ պայքարի արդյունքում մայթով հանգիստ անցնող տատիները շնորհակալություն են հայտնում։

Մենակ էն, որ օրինախախտը ինձանից վառված ա, արդեն նշանակում ա, որ ես ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ։
Այլ հարց ա, որ ՃՈ-ն 20.000-ի տեղը իրան 5.000-ի ակտ ա գրել։ Բայց գոնե գրել ա։ Մի քիչ էլ շարունակեմ, արդեն համ 20.000 կգրի, կամ էլ ավելի հաճախակի։ Ու էդ մայթին կայանողի ուղեղին կհասնի, որ մայթին կայանել չի կարելի, նույնիսկ եթե «ոչ մեկին չի խանգարում»։

Դե հիմա ասա, թե քո արածի արդյունքում ինչ ա սովորում օրինախախտը։

----------


## Lion

Օֆֆ, ապեր, դու ոնց որ Նիկոլի կառավարության անդամներից լինես - լավ, համաձայն եմ, դու ճիշտ ես, իմ դոգմատիկ բարեկամ: Կներես, բայց վերևում այնքան համբերատար, մանրամասն գրելուց հետո եթե չհասկացար, թե ես ինչի եմ ձգտում, ուրեմն ես հրաժարվում եմ այս թեմայով այս պահին քեզ հետ զրույցը շարունակել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր հերթական անգամ ՃՈ-ն կատաղեցրեց։

Մեր տան կողքը, նեղ փողոցի վրա, հենց զեբրի դիմաց ֆուրգոն են կանգնեցրել, դզում-փչում են, որ դառնա հերթական սուրճ-ֆրեշ-թեյ բուդկեն։
Առավոտ 11-ից ես ու Վերան զանգում ենք ՃՈ, որ գան, հանեն։

Երեկոյան 22։30-ի կողմերը գնում եմ, դեռ տեղում ա։
Էլի զանգում եմ ՃՈ, որ ասում, որ առավոտից էս հարցով զանգում ենք։
Սա թե «զեբրի վրայա՞», ասում եմ «վրա չի, դեմն ա, պարտավոր ա 5 մետր պահի, ու տեսադաշտ լինի»։ Եզը թե «էդ որտեղ ա տենց բան գրած»։  Ասում եմ «ՃԵԿ-ում»։
Սա էլ «մի հատ օրենքներին ծանոթացեք, նոր զանգեց»։ ՄԻ հատ էլ ազգանունը ճշտեցի, իրան ասեց, լավ, հենց հիմա զանգում եմ Եգորին։
Ու զանգեցի ՃՈ պետին։

Բացատրեցի, վստահեցրեց, որ թեև չի կարա ասի, թե ինչ ա անելու էդ եզին, բայց կանի (մոտավոր ասել են, թե տենց վախտ ինչ են անում), բայց գիտեմ, որ գործից հաստատ չեն հանելու։
Երևանի ՃՈ պետի տեղակալն էլ զանգեց, մանրամասներ ճշտեց, ու քանի որ մեքենա չի, այլ պրիցեպ ա, խոստացավ առավոտ մի հատ քաղաքապետարանից ճշտել դրա գոյության օրինականության հարցը, հետո էլ զբաղվել դրա դիրքի օրինականությամբ։

Սպասենք։

Ամեն դեպքում տխուր ա, որ սենց անասունները տարիներ շարունակ աշխատել ու շարունակում են աշխատել ՃՈ-ում։
Ու տխուր ա գիտակցումը, որ պարետի մտնելով շատ բան չի փոխվելու, որտև նույն ինտելեկտի տեր մարդիկ են լինելու։

----------

Freeman (14.05.2021)

----------


## Lion

Արդարա, արդար  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Տնաշեն, ադրբեջանցիները ռազմական տենիկան են սահմանի խախտումով բերել երկրում կայանել, բայց տեղից իրար եկող չկա, իսկ դու ֆուրգոնից ես բողոքում  :Wink: 

ԻՀԿ առնվազն վերջին երկու տարվա ընթացքում ոստիկանությունը, ՃՈ-ն ներառյալ, ոնց որ թե գոյություն չունենան՝ համարյա չեն աշխատում։
Դա էլ պարզ է, թե ինչու՝ մեջը փող չկա, մասնագետ էլ համարյա չի մնացել։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.05.2021), Արէա (14.05.2021)

----------


## Varzor

> Արդարա, արդար


Բիձա, բզբզու՞մ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Տնաշեն, ադրբեջանցիները ռազմական տենիկան են սահմանի խախտումով բերել երկրում կայանել, բայց տեղից իրար եկող չկա, իսկ դու ֆուրգոնից ես բողոքում 
> 
> ԻՀԿ առնվազն վերջին երկու տարվա ընթացքում ոստիկանությունը, ՃՈ-ն ներառյալ, ոնց որ թե գոյություն չունենան՝ համարյա չեն աշխատում։
> Դա էլ պարզ է, թե ինչու՝ մեջը փող չկա, մասնագետ էլ համարյա չի մնացել։


Ապեր, ՃՈ ոլորտում ոչ մի դրական փոփոխություն: Ավելին, Նիկոլի օրոք որոշ հարցեր ավելի վատացան: Օրինակ՝ սահմանվեց պետական տուրք, մտցվեց բալային համակարգ, իսկ արդյունքում էլ ՃՈ-ն սկսեց ավելի ազատ տուգանել: Այսօր մեկը զանգել է, թե Երևանում գիշերը լույսը չմիացնելու համար 3.000 դրամ տուգանել են, բողոքարկենք: Ասում եմ, ապեր, հեռանկարը անորոշ է, բայց 4.000 դրամ ռիսկ ես անում, որ պարտվես, կկորցնես, մի 1.000 դրամի չափով էլ, ոնց պտտվես, փոստային և այլ ծախս կանես: Արդյունքում մարդը հանգեց մտքին, որ ավելի լավ է իր 3.000 դրամանոց տուգանքը մուծի: Տիպիկ, ոնց կասեր դասականը, «Քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի» վիճակն էր...

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, ՃՈ ոլորտում ոչ մի դրական փոփոխություն: Ավելին, Նիկոլի օրոք որոշ հարցեր ավելի վատացան: Օրինակ՝ սահմանվեց պետական տուրք, մտցվեց բալային համակարգ, իսկ արդյունքում էլ ՃՈ-ն սկսեց ավելի ազատ տուգանել: Այսօր մեկը զանգել է, թե Երևանում գիշերը լույսը չմիացնելու համար 3.000 դրամ տուգանել են, բողոքարկենք: Ասում եմ, ապեր, հեռանկարը անորոշ է, բայց 4.000 դրամ ռիսկ ես անում, որ պարտվես, կկորցնես, մի 1.000 դրամի չափով էլ, ոնց պտտվես, փոստային և այլ ծախս կանես: Արդյունքում մարդը հանգեց մտքին, որ ավելի լավ է իր 3.000 դրամանոց տուգանքը մուծի: Տիպիկ, ոնց կասեր դասականը, «Քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի» վիճակն էր...


Ապ, ես բալային համակարգի գաղափարին կողմ եմ, միայն թե լավ մշակված լինի։ Եղած համակարգը բավարար է սկսելու և լրամշակելու համար։

Իսկ նկարագրածդ օրինակն անտարակույս խախտում է՝ ՃԵԿ-ում հստակ նշված է, թե լույսերը երբ պիտի միացված լինեն։
բան չունեմ ասելու, մարդը կարող է և մոռացած լինել։ Բայց վտանգը շատ մեծ է։

Ի դեպ, որ վստահ լիներ, թե 3000-ը չի մուծելու (այսինքնս՝ շահելու է), ապա կարծում եմ կբողոքարկեր։

Հ․Գ․
Իսկ մարդը չհանգեց են մտքին, որ ինքն իրոք սխալ է եղել և այսուհետ պիտի ավելի ուշադիր լինի։ Հասկացանք, չբողոքարկեցիք, բայց դե մի բան էլ ավել դու գլուխը մտցնեիր  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (14.05.2021), Աթեիստ (14.05.2021), Գաղթական (14.05.2021)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ապեր, ՃՈ ոլորտում ոչ մի դրական փոփոխություն: Ավելին, Նիկոլի օրոք որոշ հարցեր ավելի վատացան: Օրինակ՝ սահմանվեց պետական տուրք, մտցվեց բալային համակարգ, իսկ արդյունքում էլ ՃՈ-ն սկսեց ավելի ազատ տուգանել: Այսօր մեկը զանգել է, թե Երևանում գիշերը լույսը չմիացնելու համար 3.000 դրամ տուգանել են, բողոքարկենք: Ասում եմ, ապեր, հեռանկարը անորոշ է, բայց 4.000 դրամ ռիսկ ես անում, որ պարտվես, կկորցնես, մի 1.000 դրամի չափով էլ, ոնց պտտվես, փոստային և այլ ծախս կանես: Արդյունքում մարդը հանգեց մտքին, որ ավելի լավ է իր 3.000 դրամանոց տուգանքը մուծի: Տիպիկ, ոնց կասեր դասականը, «Քաղաքացին տուգանքի մատերիալ չի» վիճակն էր...


Այսինքն որ էդ 4000 պետ տուրքը չլիներ դուխով կմտնեիք դատարա՞ն ու կվատնեիք դատարանի ժամանակը մի բանի վրա, որը բացահայտ խախտում լինելուց բացի, ուրիշների կյանքին ու առողջությանը լուրջ սպառնալիք ա եղել։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.05.2021), Աթեիստ (14.05.2021), Գաղթական (14.05.2021)

----------


## Lion

> Ապ, ես բալային համակարգի գաղափարին կողմ եմ, միայն թե լավ մշակված լինի։ Եղած համակարգը բավարար է սկսելու և լրամշակելու համար։


Հենց դա է, սակայն սատանան, ինչպես ասում են, մանրուքների մեջ և հենց այդ աննկատ մանրուքներն էլ արժեզրկում են լավ գաղափարը, ինչպես ԱՊՊԱ-ի պահով:




> Իսկ նկարագրածդ օրինակն անտարակույս խախտում է՝ ՃԵԿ-ում հստակ նշված է, թե լույսերը երբ պիտի միացված լինեն։
> բան չունեմ ասելու, մարդը կարող է և մոռացած լինել։ Բայց վտանգը շատ մեծ է։
> 
> Ի դեպ, որ վստահ լիներ, թե 3000-ը չի մուծելու (այսինքնս՝ շահելու է), ապա կարծում եմ կբողոքարկեր։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Իսկ մարդը չհանգեց են մտքին, որ ինքն իրոք սխալ է եղել և այսուհետ պիտի ավելի ուշադիր լինի։ Հասկացանք, չբողոքարկեցիք, բայց դե մի բան էլ ավել դու գլուխը մտցնեիր


Չէ, ապեր, տենց պարզ չի - ՃԵԿ-ն ասում է՝ Օրվա մութ ժամանակ և անբավարար տեսանելիության պայմաններում: Կա «և», այսինքն և պետք է օրվա մութ ժամ լինի, և վատ տեսանելիություն: Հիմա, եթե մարդը լավ լուսավորված Երևանի փոքր կենտրոնում լույս չի վառում, դա չի կարող պատասխանատվություն առաջացնել, քանի որ տեսանելիությունը կա: ՈՒղղակի խնդիրը գնահատականի մեջ է, բայց այդտեղ արդեն սուբյեկտիվ ոլորտ է, իսկ անձը, ցանկացած դեպքում, մոտ 5.000 դրամ բիզնես ռիսկ է անում 3.000 դրամ փրկելու համար: Արդար չէ:

----------


## Արէա

> ​Չէ, ապեր, տենց պարզ չի - ՃԵԿ-ն ասում է՝ Օրվա մութ ժամանակ և անբավարար տեսանելիության պայմաններում: Կա «և», այսինքն և պետք է օրվա մութ ժամ լինի, և վատ տեսանելիություն: Հիմա, եթե մարդը լավ լուսավորված Երևանի փոքր կենտրոնում լույս չի վառում, դա չի կարող պատասխանատվություն առաջացնել, քանի որ տեսանելիությունը կա:


Ուզում ես ասել, որպես իրավաբան, կարող ես դատարանում ապացուցել օրենքի ոչ հստակ շարադրանքը, թե՞ դու ես տենց մտածում։
Որովհետև «Օրվա մութ ժամանակ և անբավարար տեսանելիության պայմաններում» նշանակում ա. գիշերը լույսերը պետք ա միացրած լինեն, և անբավարար տեսանելիության դեպքում, անգամ ցերեկը, օրինակ մառախուղի ժամանակ, պետք ա միացրած լինեն։ Թե չէ ստացվում ա, եթե անբավարար տեսանելիություն ա, բայց գիշեր չի, պարտադիր չի լույսերը միացնել։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.05.2021), Varzor (17.05.2021), Ներսես_AM (14.05.2021)

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, սենցա՝ եթե կա «և» շաղկապը, ապա երկու պայմաններն էլ պարտադիր են: «Օրվա մութ ժամ» հասկացությունը հանրահայտ փաստ է և ապացուցման կարիք չունի, սակայն «վատ տեսանելիություն»-ը ամեն առանձին դեպքում պետք է ապացուցվի: Այսինքն՝ միայն գիշերվա՝ օրվա մութ ժամի, առկայության պարագան բավարար չէ, որպեսզի անձը լույսերը չմիացնելու համար տուգանվի: Բայց դե... ի՞նչ ասես?!

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր, սենցա՝ եթե կա «և» շաղկապը, ապա երկու պայմաններն էլ պարտադիր են:


Կասկածելի պնդում է։ Քերականորեն Արէայի ասածով էլ կարելի է հասկանալ, քո ասածով էլ։ Բայց եթե կոնտեքստում նայենք, Արէայի ասածը շատ ավելի տրամաբանական է, իսկ երկու պայմանն էլ պարտադիր դիտարկելը տառակերություն է։ Գուցե իրավական տեսանկյունից նման տառակերությունը լավ էլ աշխատում է, դա ուրիշ հարց է, մասնագետ չեմ, չգիտեմ։

----------


## Lion

Կասկածելի չէ, եղբայր, օրենքի պահանջ է: Մի արեք, էլի, ախր սա իրավաբանություն է, ես էլ նման բան չէի պնդի, եթե հաստատ չլիներ: 

Համաձայն «Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտերի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 16-րդ հոդվածի՝ Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտում նորմի կիրառման համար _թվարկված բոլոր պայմանների առկայությունը պարտադիր է_, 

1) նշված նորմի կիրառումը պայմանավորված է միայն «և» կամ «ու» շաղկապով բաժանված պայմաններով, կամ
2) նշված նորմի կիրառումը պայմանավորված է միայն ստորակետերով բաժանված պայմաններով, կամ
3) նշված նորմի կիրառումը պայմանավորված է ստորակետերով և «և» կամ «ու» շաղկապով բաժանված պայմաններով:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կասկածելի չէ, եղբայր, օրենքի պահանջ է: *Մի արեք, էլի*, ախր սա իրավաբանություն է, ես էլ նման բան չէի պնդի, եթե հաստատ չլիներ: 
> 
> Համաձայն «Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտերի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 16-րդ հոդվածի՝ Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտում նորմի կիրառման համար _թվարկված բոլոր պայմանների առկայությունը պարտադիր է_, 
> 
> 1) նշված նորմի կիրառումը պայմանավորված է միայն «և» կամ «ու» շաղկապով բաժանված պայմաններով, կամ
> 2) նշված նորմի կիրառումը պայմանավորված է միայն ստորակետերով բաժանված պայմաններով, կամ
> 3) նշված նորմի կիրառումը պայմանավորված է ստորակետերով և «և» կամ «ու» շաղկապով բաժանված պայմաններով:


Ի՞նչ չանենք, չքննարկե՞նք։ Ես հո չեմ ասում, թե իրավական տեսանկյունից սխալ ես։ Հատուկ նշեցի, որ մասնագետ չեմ։ Բայց եթե օրենքում գրված է, դա չի նշանակում, որ չի կարելի չհամաձայնվել։ Ինձ բավական տարօրինակ է թվում նման օրենքը, որը որոշում է, թե որ շաղկապն ինչ է նշանակում։ Լեզուն օրենքի դաշտ բերելն աբսուրդ եմ համարում։ Մաթեմատիկա չէ, որ յուրաքանչյուր սիմվոլ հստակ նշանակություն ունենա։

----------


## Lion

> Կասկածելի պնդում է։


Սա նկատի ունեի, եղբայր: Ոչ, այդ ամենը իրավական տեխնիկայի կանոններից է, որը պարտադիր է: Տես, դա չլիներ, դու երբեք չէիր համաձայնի ինձ հետ...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Սա նկատի ունեի, եղբայր: Ոչ, այդ ամենը իրավական տեխնիկայի կանոններից է, որը պարտադիր է: Տես, դա չլիներ, դու երբեք չէիր համաձայնի ինձ հետ...


Եթե պատկերացնենք, որ ես դատավորն եմ, ապա այո, առանց դրա չէի համաձայնվի հետդ, իսկ դրա առկայության դեպքում ստիպված եմ, չնայած էլի համարում եմ, որ թյուրիմացություն է տեղի ունեցել։ Սենց հարց տամ․ էդ օրենքը գրողը քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ է նկատի ունեցել։ Այն, որ երկու պայմանն էլ պիտի տեղի ունենա, թե՞ որ պայմաններից ցանկացածը։ Ճանապարհային անվտանգության տեսանկյունից ինձ ակնհայտ է, որ նկատի է ունեցվել ցանկացածը։ Ինչպես Արէան արդեն նշեց, ցերեկ օրով նենց մառախուղ է երբեմն լինում, որ լույսերն ավելի անհրաժեշտ են, քան գիշերը։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, կրկին իրավական տեխնիկայի կանոններից է՝ նույն օրենքից -

Հոդված 41.	Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտի նորմի մեկնաբանումը

1. Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտի նորմը մեկնաբանվում է` հաշվի առնելով նորմատիվ իրավական ակտն ընդունելիս այն ընդունող մարմնի նպատակը՝ ելնելով դրանում պարունակվող բառերի և արտահայտությունների *տառացի նշանակությունի*ց, ամբողջ հոդվածի, գլխի, բաժնի կարգավորման համատեքստից, այն նորմատիվ իրավական ակտի դրույթներից, ի կատարումն որի ընդունվել է այդ ակտը, տվյալ նորմատիվ իրավական ակտով սահմանված սկզբունքներից, իսկ այդպիսի սկզբունքներ սահմանված չլինելու դեպքում` տվյալ իրավահարաբերությունը կարգավորող իրավունքի ճյուղի սկզբունքներից:

Հիմա օրենսդիրը եթե այլ բան նկատի ուներ, խնդրեմ, թող այլ կերպ գրեր, բայց այստեղ գրված է հենց «և»՝ վերջ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր, կրկին իրավական տեխնիկայի կանոններից է՝ նույն օրենքից -
> 
> Հոդված 41.	Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտի նորմի մեկնաբանումը
> 
> 1. Նորմատիվ իրավական ակտի նորմը մեկնաբանվում է` հաշվի առնելով նորմատիվ իրավական ակտն ընդունելիս այն ընդունող մարմնի նպատակը՝ ելնելով դրանում պարունակվող բառերի և արտահայտությունների *տառացի նշանակությունի*ց, ամբողջ հոդվածի, գլխի, բաժնի կարգավորման համատեքստից, այն նորմատիվ իրավական ակտի դրույթներից, ի կատարումն որի ընդունվել է այդ ակտը, տվյալ նորմատիվ իրավական ակտով սահմանված սկզբունքներից, իսկ այդպիսի սկզբունքներ սահմանված չլինելու դեպքում` տվյալ իրավահարաբերությունը կարգավորող իրավունքի ճյուղի սկզբունքներից:
> 
> Հիմա օրենսդիրը եթե այլ բան նկատի ուներ, խնդրեմ, թող այլ կերպ գրեր, բայց այստեղ գրված է հենց «և»՝ վերջ:


Էլի եմ շեշտում, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ օրենքի տառին հետևելով, դու ճիշտ ես։ Հավես չունեմ մեջբերածներդ ստուգելու, պարզապես հավատում եմ։ Բայց չնայած դու հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր, մեկ այլ հարց էլ տամ։ Ցերեկ օրով թունդ մառախուղ է, դու մեքենա ես վարում, մի քանի մետր հեռու բան չես տեսնում։ Դիմացից եկող մեքենաների լույսերը միացրած չեն։ Օրենքով ստացվում է, որ իրենք ոչ մի խախտում չեն արել։ Հիմա այս պարագայում քո կարծիքով ո՞րն է ճիշտ․
ա) ամեն ինչ նորմալ է,
բ) օրենքը սխալ է, պետք է այնպես ձևակերպել, որ ցերեկը վատ տեսանելիության պայմաններում լույսերը պարտադիր լինեն,
գ) օրենքն իրենով նորմալ է ձևակերպած, խանգարում է "և" շաղկապի մասին, ավելի բարձր առաջնայնություն ունեցող օրենքը,
դ) այլ տարբերակ։

Ես ինքս գ) տարբերակի կողմնակից եմ։

----------


## Lion

Չէ, ապեր, հորինած չի՝ Առլիսում դրած է օրենքը, կարող ես նայել: Մառախուղների պահով ՃԵԿ-ում սենց մի կետ կա.

130. ...Անբավարար տեսանելիության պայմաններում եզրաչափային լույսերի հետ լրացուցիչ կարող են միացվել նաև լապտերների մոտակա լույսերը, հակամառախուղային լապտերները կամ հետին հակամառախուղային լապտերիկները:

Նաև ավելի ընդհանուր սենց մի կետ.

67. Երթևեկության համար խոչընդոտ կամ վտանգ առաջանալու դեպքում, որը վարորդն ի վիճակի էր հայտնաբերել, նա պետք է *միջոցներ ձեռնարկի արագությունն իջեցնելու` ընդհուպ մինչև տրանսպորտային միջոցը կանգնեցնելը:* Այդ դեպքում կողանցումն ու շրջանցումը թույլատրելի է, եթե վարորդը համոզված է, որ դա անվտանգ է երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների համար:

Ո՞ր հարցին չպատասխանեցի...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չէ, ապեր, հորինած չի՝ Առլիսում դրած է օրենքը, կարող ես նայել: Մառախուղների պահով ՃԵԿ-ում սենց մի կետ կա.
> 
> 130. ...Անբավարար տեսանելիության պայմաններում եզրաչափային լույսերի հետ լրացուցիչ կարող են միացվել նաև լապտերների մոտակա լույսերը, հակամառախուղային լապտերները կամ հետին հակամառախուղային լապտերիկները:
> 
> Նաև ավելի ընդհանուր սենց մի կետ.
> 
> 67. Երթևեկության համար խոչընդոտ կամ վտանգ առաջանալու դեպքում, որը վարորդն ի վիճակի էր հայտնաբերել, նա պետք է *միջոցներ ձեռնարկի արագությունն իջեցնելու` ընդհուպ մինչև տրանսպորտային միջոցը կանգնեցնելը:* Այդ դեպքում կողանցումն ու շրջանցումը թույլատրելի է, եթե վարորդը համոզված է, որ դա անվտանգ է երթևեկության մյուս մասնակիցների համար:
> 
> Ո՞ր հարցին չպատասխանեցի...


Չպատասխանեցիր հետևյալ հարցին․



> էդ օրենքը գրողը քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ է նկատի ունեցել


Չպատասխանեցիր նաև հաջորդ հարցին։ Փոխարենը ցիտեցիր երկու կետ, որոնցից առաջինում խոսքը գնում է իրավունքի, այլ ոչ թե պարտավորության մասին, իսկ երկրորդն ընդհանրապես լույսերին չի վերաբերվում։

----------


## Lion

Նկատի է ունեցել՝ օրվա մութ ժամին ԵՎ վատ տեսանելիության պայմաններում: Այսինքն, եթե մութ ժամ է, բայց տեսանելիությունը լավ է, կարող ես լույսեր չմիացնել:

----------


## Varzor

> Նկատի է ունեցել՝ օրվա մութ ժամին ԵՎ վատ տեսանելիության պայմաններում: Այսինքն, եթե մութ ժամ է, բայց տեսանելիությունը լավ է, կարող ես լույսեր չմիացնել:


Ապ, ոնց հասկանում եմ օրենքը գրողն է դատարկագլուխ եղել։
Ո՞րն է համարվում օրվա մութ ժամը։ Ինձ կյանքում հանդիպել է, երբ կեսօրին խիստ ամպամածության հետևանքով երեկոյան մթնշաղի նման է եղել։
Կամ ինչպես հասկանանք "վատ տեսանելիության պայմաններ" արտահայտությունը։ Ու՞մ համար պիտի վատ տեսանելի լինի։ Մեքենան վարողի, դիմացից եկող վարորդի, ողևորի, թե՞ ՃՈ տեսուչի։ Ասենք, եթե ես գիշերային խավարի մեջ էլ եմ լավ տեսնում կարո՞ղ եմ լույսերը չմիացնել։

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, սա օրենսդրական նորմն է: Միացածը իրավակիրառողի և դատարանի հարցն է: Ի դեպ, հիշո՞ւմ եք պետական տուրքի թեմաները՝ ահա հենց նման անորոշ պահերը նկատի ունենալով էր, որ ես ասում էի, որ չի կարելի տուրք մտցնել, բիզնես ռիսկ ստեղծել և այն գցել վարորդի վրա...

Կեցցեն ուսապարկերը՝ իրենցից ամենահաստատ բանը, որ  կմնա, ՃՈ գործերով սահմանված տուրքն է:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր, սա օրենսդրական նորմն է: Միացածը իրավակիրառողի և դատարանի հարցն է: ...


Այսինքն օրենքը միանշանակ չէ և կարող է մեկնաբանվել ի օգուտ կողմերից մեկի  :Think: 
Դե իչ ասեմ, կոռումպացված արդարադատության փայլուն դրսևորում։

----------


## Lion

> Այսինքն օրենքը միանշանակ չէ և կարող է մեկնաբանվել ի օգուտ կողմերից մեկի 
> Դե իչ ասեմ, կոռումպացված արդարադատության փայլուն դրսևորում։


Այո: Եվ հենց դա մեր իրավական համակարգի լրջագույն խնդիրներից մեկն է: Դրա գերադրական աստիճանը տեսանք Մարտի 1-ի գործով, բայց ավելի մանր մակարդակներում նման նորմերը լիքն են: Ահա և մի օրինակ...

----------


## Վիշապ

ՃՈ մեքենաները Հայաստանում երթևեկում են մշտապես միացված կապույտ–կարմիր ազդանշաններով անկախ սրանց գործողություններից։ 
Նորմալ երկրներում ազդանշաններով մեքենաներին պիտի զիջես (Եվրոպա), կամ աջ քաշես կանգնես (ԱՄՆ), իսկ ՀՀ–ում նման է, որ սրանց պիտի բանի տեղ չդնես, քանի բարձրախոսով չեն հրահանգում։
Որևէ մեկը կհիշեցնի՞, կամ հղում կտա՞, թե որ օրենքի/կարգի համաձայն է էս հիմարությունը։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ՃՈ մեքենաները Հայաստանում երթևեկում են մշտապես միացված կապույտ–կարմիր ազդանշաններով անկախ սրանց գործողություններից։ 
> Նորմալ երկրներում ազդանշաններով մեքենաներին պիտի զիջես (Եվրոպա), կամ աջ քաշես կանգնես (ԱՄՆ), իսկ ՀՀ–ում նման է, որ սրանց պիտի բանի տեղ չդնես, քանի բարձրախոսով չեն հրահանգում։
> Որևէ մեկը կհիշեցնի՞, կամ հղում կտա՞, թե որ օրենքի/կարգի համաձայն է էս հիմարությունը։


Իմ հիշելով եթե ձայնային ազդանշանը միացրած չի կարաս բանի տեղ չդնես։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.06.2022)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ հիշելով եթե ձայնային ազդանշանը միացրած չի կարաս բանի տեղ չդնես։


Դա էլ ասում եմ՝ ուշադրությունը շեղող ախմախություն է ու խուլ վարորդները փաստորեն Հայաստանում պրոբլեմ ունեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ՃՈ մեքենաները Հայաստանում երթևեկում են մշտապես միացված կապույտ–կարմիր ազդանշաններով անկախ սրանց գործողություններից։ 
> Նորմալ երկրներում ազդանշաններով մեքենաներին պիտի զիջես (Եվրոպա), կամ աջ քաշես կանգնես (ԱՄՆ), իսկ ՀՀ–ում նման է, որ սրանց պիտի բանի տեղ չդնես, քանի բարձրախոսով չեն հրահանգում։
> Որևէ մեկը կհիշեցնի՞, կամ հղում կտա՞, թե որ օրենքի/կարգի համաձայն է էս հիմարությունը։


Հայաստանում երթևեկության մեջ առավելություն ստանալու համար պիտի միացրած լինեն համ լուսային ազդանշանները, համ ձայնային։
Դրանցից միայն մեկի առկայությունը կարելի ա ասել ոչինչ չի նշանակում։

Մի 10-15 տարի առաջ չկար էդ լույսերի թեման։ Իրանց համար մի տեղ կանգնում էին, ու սաղ արձանագրում։ Հետո ինչ որ օրենք մշակեցին, որ իրանք միշտ լույսերը միացրած լինեն, որ դրանով զսպեն վարորդներին, խախտում չանեն, ոչ թե խախտումները պոստ ֆակտում արձանագրեն։

----------

